# What are you brewing 2015?



## Blind Dog (1/1/15)

Final brew of 2014 overan so it's sitting as an overnight to late morning (if the rugrat obliges) mashout. Not sure if that qualifies as my 1st brew of 2015...


----------



## manticle (1/1/15)

Title of the thread is what are you brewing so what are you brewing?


----------



## Mr. No-Tip (1/1/15)

If all goes to plan, I'll have my 2015 RIS and EBW down by mid January, but I did blow a bunch of kegs tonight...


----------



## mje1980 (1/1/15)

Many more batches of cherry berlinner.


----------



## skb (1/1/15)

My first sour and my first saison ... And then a bunch of quaffing Pale ales


----------



## Red Baron (1/1/15)

Starting the year with a summer lager, then going to use the yeast cake for a pilsner.

Cheers,
RB.


----------



## bigmacthepunker (1/1/15)

Saison, Fuller Porter clone then Voyager Citra smash


----------



## justatad (1/1/15)

Today a sparkling ale then on the w/end a Tony's aussie ale.


----------



## Grott (1/1/15)

Over winter various stouts (RIS, milk, oatmeal, chocolate and Guinness style') and ginger beer. All year heaps of English Bitter.
Cheers


----------



## hwall95 (1/1/15)

My first up brew when I get home and get my gear sorted will be another Dark English Mild to make a nice easy keg fill.

OG: 1.040 IBU: 18.5
FG: 1.013. EBC: 24.5
ABV: 3.4% Size: 25L

3.5kg Maris Otter
300g Biscuit
250g Pale Crystal
100g Dark Crystal
100g Pale Choc Malt
40g Fuggle at 60min
MJ Dark Ale Yeast - M03 

Last time I used London Ale III yeast and a bit black malt so it will be nice to see the difference. 

Then after that will be my 25th brew so might try a double IPA or a black IPA for something different.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (1/1/15)

Brewing a brown porter today and this year a bunch of various Saison's, Belgian Abbey ales, English Bitters/Brown Ales and some hop bomb IPA's and Pales, might even try a couple of lagers if I get a lagering fridge.


----------



## Topher (1/1/15)

Rye pale ale, then a big batch of hefe. Then maybe another batch of hefe. After that I want to try an esb. Might even do the pale today.

Stocks are critical after thirsty Xmas visitors. Have to rig up a system where the fridge only dispenses beer with a gold coin donation.


----------



## manticle (1/1/15)

Planned a pils with 4kg wey pils, 1 kg vienna and a whole lot of saaz to 40 ibu for today. Decoctions and steps a-plenty, two packs wy czech pils in a big starter, fermented at 7 degrees. Will now have to wait till one of my other beers is kegged as I have nowhere to put the wort currently. 
Looks like a job for saturday or sunday.


----------



## Moad (1/1/15)

Topher said:


> Have to rig up a system where the fridge only dispenses beer with a gold coin donation.


I think it's kegbot that you can use to issue "credits" attached to RFID tags that control access to kegs my bar some people throw in, others don't. I'm not too worried about it anymore, just happy to have people drinking (what i think is) decent beer.

My next brew is a porter but I'm considering doing an esb instead. Not quite porter weather yet

Edit: typo


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/1/15)

A summer session saison into the cube this morning.

67% Golden promise
33% Dark wheat.

21IBU of Mt Hood, all cube hopped.
OG of 1.032, will ferment using Belle Saison starting at 20C and ramping up to 28 or so.

Credit to Liam_Snorkel for the idea.


----------



## Grainer (1/1/15)

Started the year off bottling an Orange Blossom JAO and a Yellow Box JAO.


----------



## sponge (3/1/15)

Just about to mash in for '15..

AAA

35% LCMO
35% Vienna
20% Amber
10% Caramunich
50g RB

2g/L Cascade/mosaic @ cube
2g/L Cascade/mosaic @ DH

1.046
28IBUs
1469

52/62/68/72/76
15/30/20/10/10

EDIT: Recipe updated as I ended up using some leftover grains to make up the grist


----------



## IsonAd (4/1/15)

2015 has started with a bang. Well almost. Had my first ever infection. The cube of a rye pale ale swelled up to about twice it's size. The other half of the batch seems fine so likely the cube had some wild yeast or other nasties in it... Not a great start but it can only get better. Dissapointing as I'd used my supply of ahtanum hops on the infected batch to try them out.. oh well, live and learn.


----------



## manticle (4/1/15)

manticle said:


> Planned a pils with 4kg wey pils, 1 kg vienna and a whole lot of saaz to 40 ibu for today. Decoctions and steps a-plenty, two packs wy czech pils in a big starter, fermented at 7 degrees. Will now have to wait till one of my other beers is kegged as I have nowhere to put the wort currently.
> Looks like a job for saturday or sunday.


About to start sparging this one.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/1/15)

Cubed another saison this morning. It's a recipe that was in a Beer & Brewer mag about a year or so ago.

Boh Pils - 72%
Pale Wheat - 16%
Munich I - 9%
Flaked Barley - 3%

EKG @ 60min to about 21IBU
Cube hopped with Spalt and Styrians.

OG of 1.047 and will ferment using a Belle Saison 2nd gen slurry.


----------



## HBHB (4/1/15)

Starting the year off with something a little malty. Munich Dunkel ought to do the trick. Should be spot on by the time it cools down just a little.


----------



## lukasfab (4/1/15)

Will be doing some American browns, IPA, iipa and the usual apa's
Need to do some big beers for Nevs case swap too
Few stouts as well


----------



## manticle (4/1/15)

How about today/immediate future lukas?
Like the 'what are you listening to?' thread, this one is supposed to be about current happenings, preferably with at least a few hints towards recipe.


----------



## lukasfab (4/1/15)

First brew done last night, smash
GP and cascade


----------



## lukasfab (4/1/15)

Lol you beat me to it mate, I forgot that I brewed last night


----------



## danestead (4/1/15)

Put down a secret pilot brew for a mate who owns Bitter Youth Brewing Co. yesterday. This morning I put down an APA. With any luck it turns out nice because my first 2 recipe attempts were sub standard. Who would of thought itd be hard to brew an APA right?

The rest of the year will be spent working on a range of personal recipes, with a few going into the WASABC and PRBS comps.

Hop Hog Clone
APA
Munich Dunkel
Sweet Stout
English Special Bitter
IIPA
American Amber Ale


----------



## droid (4/1/15)

putting down a citrusy pale ale this week
marris otter pale ale - base
weyerman crystal - special
bry - 97 west coast yeast
not sure which hops but either or and; citra, waimea, mosaic, simcoe, vic secret, galaxy, summit


----------



## VP Brewing (4/1/15)

Golden Rye loosely based on smurto's rye version of his golden ale. 

3.6kg Marris Otter
0.8 Munich 1
0.8 Rye
0.25 Caramunich 1

20g Cascade and Victoria @ 20
20g Cascade and Victoria @ 10
30g Cascade and Victoria @ 0

Wyeast 1272 

23L in fermenter. 
1.049 OG
~40IBU


----------



## Pogierob (4/1/15)

5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 62.2 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 17.0 % 
0.80 kg Joe White traditional ale (3.0 SRM) Grain 3 9.0 % 
0.80 kg Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM) Grain 4 9.0 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 5 2.8 % 

Boil Ingredients
29.12 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 15.6 IBUs 
52.41 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 17.0 IBUs 
0.36 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
37.85 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
◯ Estimated Post Boil Vol: 43.31 l and Est Post Boil Gravity: 1.053 SG


Dry Hop/Bottling Ingredients


21.84 g Amarillo [8.40 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
21.84 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Ditchnbeer (4/1/15)

Just put 21 litres of APA into the fermenter:
4kg Ale
1kg Munich
0.2kg Crystal
Also threw in some roasted barley (80gm) to make it reddish for something to do
17gm Chinook 60min
20gm Cascade 25min
20gm Chinook flameout
20gm Cascade flameout
Using Mangrove Jacks West Coast Yeast M44 for the first time.
Hit my numbers (BG and OG) and volumes so really happy with first brew of 2015. Its supposed to be an easy drinker for the visitors. similar to LCPA.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (5/1/15)

Coopers English Bitter, typical kit and some Palisade hops. 
Which my wife assisted bottling today


----------



## BrosysBrews (5/1/15)

Batch of hard lemonaid today, at the insistence of the lovely wife:

20lt
Rind of 6 lemons 
Juice of 20
2kg brown sugar
Boil with 5lt of water and:
1 cinnamon stick 
10 coriander seeds 
1 whole star anise 
Pitched 2 old kit yeast packs I had laying round plus tsp yeast nutrient


----------



## paulyman (5/1/15)

The LHBS opens tomorrow after a brief hiatus. Plan on stocking up for a centennial & chinook APA and Snow's version of the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale clone.

Never used Chinook, so I'm excited.


----------



## fletcher (5/1/15)

paulyman said:


> The LHBS opens tomorrow after a brief hiatus. Plan on stocking up for a centennial & chinook APA and Snow's version of the Stone and Wood Pacific Ale clone.
> 
> Never used Chinook, so I'm excited.


i'd never used it, but had tasted it in the Tower 10 IPA. if you want to try a beer which is exclusively chinook (at least i think it is...could be wrong, but there's a lot of it) then give it a try. i love it. 

i then put it in an IPA of my own and probably overdid it a bit at haha (72 ibu mostly from chinook). paired with centennial it would be a ripper. be mindful though, both those paired can give you a very bitter beer - even in moderate proportions.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/1/15)

peekaboo_jones said:


> Coopers English Bitter, typical kit and some Palisade hops.
> Which my wife assisted bottling today


Two things really stand out in that photo mate:

The crazy angle of the bottling wand. Is that just to make it easier comfort-wise? I've always just had mine pointing straight down (so to speak).
The fact you have multiple empties of Crown Golden Ale...gifts?


----------



## waggastew (5/1/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Two things really stand out in that photo mate:
> 
> The crazy angle of the bottling wand. Is that just to make it easier comfort-wise? I've always just had mine pointing straight down (so to speak).
> The fact you have multiple empties of Crown Golden Ale...gifts?


That is not the TWO things that stood out to me!


----------



## peekaboo_jones (6/1/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Two things really stand out in that photo mate:
> 
> The crazy angle of the bottling wand. Is that just to make it easier comfort-wise? I've always just had mine pointing straight down (so to speak).
> The fact you have multiple empties of Crown Golden Ale...gifts?


Not that I should have to explain myself but the tap washer is a replacement (being a bit thicker) and doesn't screw on as far.
And the various empty bottles are ones I've asked friends to keep


----------



## AHB_Admin (6/1/15)

I started my first Joe's Ancient Orange Mead.


----------



## QldKev (6/1/15)

I've only got a couple planned at the moment

A Bo Pils that I need to get moving on, otherwise summer will be gone.
and a Black Rye IPA that I'm going to do a partigyle on. The heavy first runnings will be aged for winter, while I plan on drinking the lighter second runnings young.


----------



## Yob (6/1/15)

austin said:


> I started my first Joe's Ancient Orange Mead.


recipe?


----------



## DU99 (6/1/15)

First wheat beer.. decided on yeast danstar munich

*German Wheat*


*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.300
Total Hops (g): 27.30
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.1
Bitterness (IBU): 15.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
1.900 kg TF Maris Otter (44.19%)
1.900 kg Wheat Malt (44.19%)
0.500 kg Munich I (11.63%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
27.3 g Tettnanger Pellet (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with


Recipe Generated with *http://www.brewmate.net]BrewMate[/URL]*
Refractometer Reading .98 about 4.9% very pleased


----------



## fletcher (7/1/15)

I reckon go mjs between the two yeasts mate. much nicer in my opinion. mine was fermented at 19, and came out lovely. pretty even in terms of clove and banana but not overbearing. I'm going to push it higher next time or under pitch slightly to experiment


----------



## menoetes (7/1/15)

First brew of the new year on the stove boiling away now, wanted something sessionable:

*Whipped Resolution Cream Ale*
Batch size: 25lt - No Chill
Est OG: 1.045
Est FG: 1.011
Est IBUs: 17.3
Est. ABV: 4.5% (after bottling)

4.0kg of Pilsen Pale Malt
0.6kg of Wheat Malt
0.44kg of Dry Polenta (cooked for 10min in 4lts of boiling water)
0.5kg of Rice (cooked in boiling water for 15min until almost dry but not burning)

11g of Simcoe @ 60min

Mashed in @ 67.4'c
Mashed out @ 64.7

A few degrees lost in the mash by my old esky as usual - new one on the way.

Added 9 litres of Boiling water to bring the mash up to 75'c for 10min before lautering and batch sparging. It is probably one of the 'wettest' mashes I've ever had; maybe a 5:1 ratio by the time I got to lautering but it's boiling away merrily now.

Might infuse the brew with the zests of two or three limes soaked in a shot of vodka for a few days at bottling...

Special Thanks to Seehuusen and Mad_Pierre for giving me my first tastes of Cream Ales and for the idea of using polenta, rice and infusions - you freakin' madmen


----------



## menoetes (7/1/15)

Forgot to say the yeast for my cream ale;

it'll be sitting on a 2lt starter of Wyeast 1450; Dennys favourite 50.


----------



## menoetes (7/1/15)

This one boiling on the stove now, my 2nd brew of the new year...

*Rye so Pale Ale - APA*
25lt Batch - No chill
Est OG: 1.053
Est FG: 1.013
Est IBUs: 38
Est ABV: 5.3% (after bottling)

4.5kg of Pearle Pale Ale Malt
0.85kg of Rye Malt
0.65kg of Munich I
0.40kg of Victory
0.30kg of Melanoidin

4g of Magnum @ 60min
32g of Amarillo @ 10min
32g of Mosaic @ 0min
30g of Centennial - Dry Hopped

Wyeast 1450: Dennys Favourite 50 - 1.5lt starter.

Smelling so damn malty right now


----------



## manticle (7/1/15)

See how it comes out. If you find the malt profile odd, I'd look at reducing victory and melanoiden amounts next time, especially if using together. A little victory goes a long way - same for any of the toasty specs.


----------



## menoetes (7/1/15)

manticle said:


> See how it comes out. If you find the malt profile odd, I'd look at reducing victory and melanoiden amounts next time, especially if using together. A little victory goes a long way - same for any of the toasty specs.


The original recipe called for Victory and honey malt (which I understand we can't get here in Aus) but subbed the Honey Malt out for the Melanoidin. I hope I haven;t tripped over my own feet - so to speak :unsure:


----------



## yum beer (7/1/15)

Put this down on the weekend,
samples are very promising.

*Choc Cherry Porter*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 23.4 (EBC): 46.1
Bitterness (IBU): 30.3 (Average)

78.81% Concerto Ale Simpsons
16.64% Brown Malt
4.14% Chocolate, Pale
0.28% Carafa III malt
0.13% Black Roasted Barley


1.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.4 g/L Styrian Golding (4.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

1.5 Kg Stella cherries boil 60 minutes.
200gm Whitakers Ghana 72% Choc boil 15 minutes.
Step mash 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 19°C with WLP005 - British Ale
Notes:
Carafa and Roast added to mash @ 67c

Primed to 2.0 volumes.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (8/1/15)

Brewing my second version of a simple Saison recipe using 100% Bestmalz Pils malts and EKGs at 60 min, 20 min and 2 min, 4.2% abv.

Using Wyeast 3711 which I harvested from the last batch, washed and chucked it into a starter last night, ready to rock straight into a 45 Litre batch tonight.


----------



## sponge (10/1/15)

20min left of the boil..

Aussie lager

80% pils
10% wheat
10% sugaz

1.045
18IBU
1g/L EKG @ FWH
2001


----------



## Yob (10/1/15)

RIS


----------



## technobabble66 (11/1/15)

Started mashing this:

*Saison du Malt*
OG=0.045
FG=0.006
alc=5.4%
IBU=19.2
EBC=12.7

3kg Boh Plis (61%)
1kg Vienna (20%)
0.5kg Munich II (10%)
0.1kg Victory (2%)
0.15kg Melanoiden (3%)
0.05kg Amber (1%)
0.1kg Acidulated (2%)

2g CaSO4 + 2g CaCl + 1g MgSO4 into Mash 
0.8g CaSO4 + 1.3g CaCl + 0.5g MgSO4 into Sparge
0.5g CaSO4 + 1g CaCl + 0.5g MgSO4 into Boil

24L Mash & 10L Sparge

55/65/72/78 for 5/60/20/2
Boil for 80mins

15g Horizon @ 20min
10g Hall Mitt @ 20min
14g Select @ 20min
5g Horizon @ 5min
5g Horizon @ 0min

Mangrove Jack M27 @ 23°C for 3 days, then ramp to 27°C
-------
Accidentally ramped the 65°C step to 70°C then had to add 2L cold water and stirring to drop it back to 65°C after 5-10mins. :unsure: Bugger!! Hopefully it'll still be fine.


----------



## beercus (11/1/15)

Got my hands on an old fridge and temp controller.....

Time for my first lager..... I am going to have a go at a Vienna Lager... 

I still need to read more about lagers but from what I understand all is the same until a warm rest after 10days of fermenting, then lager cold for a month or so in the keg....

Thoughts...


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/1/15)

Just wondering why the 10% caraaroma? Thats alot!!

Ive used 6% and then remade it with 3% on my Amber Ales that have heaps of hops late in the kettle and the aroma from that malt ( hence the name ) is very noticeable, plus the flavor it imparts into the beer is very solid.

Read this and assess weather you will use that malt:

_(From BJCP)_

_Aroma: Moderately rich German malt aroma (of Vienna and/or Munich malt). A light toasted malt aroma may be present. Similar, though less intense than Oktoberfest. Clean lager character, with no fruity esters or diacetyl. Noble hop aroma may be low to none. Caramel aroma is inappropriate._


----------



## beercus (12/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Just wondering why the 10% caraaroma? Thats alot!!
> 
> Ive used 6% and then remade it with 3% on my Amber Ales that have heaps of hops late in the kettle and the aroma from that malt ( hence the name ) is very noticeable, plus the flavor it imparts into the beer is very solid.
> 
> ...


I increased the caraaroma for colour, I read no more than 15% so I thought I was ok. I have not used it before.

I have the grains already mixed and milled fro LHBS.

should I go ahead or look at other options?

Thanks
Beercus


----------



## bullsneck (12/1/15)

Partigyle today...
98 parts Golden Promise
2 parts Simpsons Crystal
2:1 Gypsum to Chloride

English IPA
1.052 50IBU
Fuggles in the copper at 60m, Goldings & Challenger late
WLP002 London ESB

XPA
1.052 40 IBU
25g Amarillo and 25g Simcoe @ 20m
20g Amarillo, 20g Simcoe & 20g Chinook @ 0
US-05

Follow the brew in pictures if you'd like...
instagram.com/booker_h

Here's a taste...


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/1/15)

beercus said:


> I increased the caraaroma for colour, I read no more than 15% so I thought I was ok. I have not used it before.
> 
> I have the grains already mixed and milled fro LHBS.
> 
> should I go ahead or look at other options?


If you were aiming for a Vienna Lager you wont get that style using the current grist. By all means, make the beer and find out what Caraaroma brings to the beer, with a clean lager yeast and no other hops it will be the main player, plus having all that flavour from the Vienna and Munich it will be sweet.

Id explore the option to make that into an amber ale or english bitter by changing the hops and yeast to suit those styles.

Did you tell the LHBS that you were making a Vienna Lager?


----------



## beercus (12/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> If you were aiming for a Vienna Lager you wont get that style using the current grist. By all means, make the beer and find out what Caraaroma brings to the beer, with a clean lager yeast and no other hops it will be the main player, plus having all that flavour from the Vienna and Munich it will be sweet.
> 
> Id explore the option to make that into an amber ale or english bitter by changing the hops and yeast to suit those styles.
> 
> Did you tell the LHBS that you were making a Vienna Lager?


yes.

I do not like overly sweet beers...... Could I change this with a lower mash temp?

Thanks for the help


----------



## technobabble66 (12/1/15)

A minor note on CaraAroma - i find it to be a little harsher at early on, then it mellows beautifully, esp if it's in higher quantities. So either way, i'd suggest you might need to leave it for a month or three before drinking. It'll probably still be good beforehand, but it'll be more awesome after 3 months. That's just for my tastebuds, of course.
10% seems a little high, even for an Amber, however it is the only darker grain/crystal. I have no idea about Vienna (i.e.: how sweet it'll be). I'd be tempted to go with Pratty and convert it to an Amber or ESB - given the only spec/crystal is the 10% CaraAroma, it should still work out v well. If fact, you could probably leave as is and just change your yeast. Maybe mash a whisker lower, say ~65°C if you're worried about sweetness, but i'm guessing there. Maybe throw in a little EKG at the end if you have it (for UK style) or Cascade to bring the hops element up a fraction more.
Or you could get your funk on and throw in some Belgian/Saison yeast - don't think you'd need to change anything there other than the yeast, and ferment at 23-27°C.
That's all just my loose opinion, so take it w a grain of salt!


----------



## beercus (12/1/15)

Limitations: LHBS closed Mondays!, ( and I want to brew it today), only other hops I have is citra.

So I will put in the citra (16g) @ 60 mins. (19IBU)
I will put all the hallertauer in the cube (70g) ( assume @20min, 12.5 IBUs)

Mash @65oC, ferment out and then lager for as long as I can handle it.

See what happens

Will this higher bitterness help balance out the malt?
Is the citra a bad idea as a bittering hop?

Thanks for all the assistance, love this site....

Beercus


----------



## DU99 (12/1/15)

:icon_offtopic: which LHBS


----------



## beercus (12/1/15)

DU99 said:


> :icon_offtopic: which LHBS


Greensborough


----------



## manticle (12/1/15)

I would brew as is if all grains are crushed (as Vienna in initial intention) then see if you agree re: the cararoma. While I agree it is probably out of place, it's your beer and your tastebuds and the best way to get to know what ingredients bring to the party is to brew, taste and associate flavours with ingredients and process. Then tweak for next time. Leave the citra for a beer intended to take citra.


----------



## MickGC (14/1/15)

Just had 11 days off work, back to work tomorrow
prior to this lot i had only ever made 4 all grain brews
managed to get 5 brews down 
Pilsner with some SAAZ to 32 IBU, first crack at a pils, looking forward to it
Dr Smurto's Mosaic Pale ale
An IPA with ale Malt (87%), victory malt(3.5%), ,Carapils(3.5%) Crystal (4.3%) and wheat 1.7%), Magnum amarillo and Simco Hops to 106.4 IBU's
My second batch of "Bacon Beer", a Rauchbier that my mates went crazy over the first batch 
and a beer with more hops than i have ever seen before lol- The Yeastie boys digital IPA, Brewed this with my mate who was the whole reason i ended up starting all grain brewing because he wanted to make this beer lol

Now to get through 2 weeks at work so i can come home and start to drink em


----------



## Dave70 (14/1/15)

For a warm up, Coopers PA clone. Followed by a JS hop thief.
Clone. 
If we decide to holiday with family again next Christmas, laudanum.


----------



## technobabble66 (14/1/15)

Hey Dave, 
Can you tell how the JSHT goes - both recipe and end result?
I'd be v keen to turn out one like the Hop Thief #2 or #3.
Do you take you laudanum with absinthe? h34r: :lol:

PS: @Beercus, i'd go with what Manticle said. I'd be more keen to use the Hall Mitt for bittering (v smooth) and use Citra at the end for flavour/aroma. However i only just noticed it looks like you're still going to be using the Lager yeast, so i'd probably drop the Citra all together - that way you'll be able to tell a bit more specifically what the HM & CaraAroma/Vienna are doing in your lager. If you were desperate to use the citra, i'd go 5-10g at the end (or in the cube) - but you'll end up with a hoppy lager where the citra may dominate completely (not a bad thing, but you'll struggle to detect the Hall Mitt and maybe some of the more delicate malt elements).
Again, just my very loose opinion.


----------



## Dave70 (15/1/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey Dave,
> Can you tell how the JSHT goes - both recipe and end result?
> I'd be v keen to turn out one like the Hop Thief #2 or #3.
> Do you take you laudanum with absinthe? h34r: :lol:
> ...


I'm tipping the JSHT will just be more one of my standard APA grain bills with perhaps a little more caramunich with plenty of late Columbus and Simcoe to around 40 ish IBUs. Definitely some dry hopping also. Its more the hop profile that hooked me. 
Can you believe I've never actually used those hops exclusively in a brew before?..

I prefer to take my laudanum slightly chilled mixed with a little cranberry juice whilst sitting in a wardrobe and staring at an artificial candle. (safety first).


----------



## Yob (15/1/15)

Mashed in cold last night on a pale, set the timer for the HEX/Pump to jump on at 5am :beerbang:

4kg Pale
4kg Pilsner
4kg Wheat
2.25kg Munich I
0.2kg acidulated (should have had a bit more)

8.6 EBC so goinfg for something quite light in color compared to what I usually do 

50g Centennial @ 40

Cube 1
45g Citra
30g Columbus

Cube 2
50g Simcoe
40g Mosaic

Cube 3
50g Centennial
50g Citra
50g Mosaic


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/1/15)

Yob said:


> Mashed in cold last night on a pale, set the timer for the HEX/Pump to jump on at 5am :beerbang:
> 
> 4kg Pale
> 4kg Pilsner
> ...


that is brilliant...1 brew session = 3 beers!!

:beerbang:

What Ibu do you get from that 40m Centennial addition to the boil?


----------



## Yob (15/1/15)

without checking the computer in the shed, I went for about 17

my rule of thumb is 1/4 IBU for Pale ales and 1/3 IBU for IPA


----------



## fletcher (15/1/15)

brewing up a special bitter this weekend. admittedly, not very english grain-wise, but it's more of a test for my recent drop in mash efficiency so am using the same grist (crushing it finer to compare) as a previous american pale ale. 

94% pale
6% crystal
1.047

ekg at 60, 30 and 5 (and dry) to 35 ibu

m07 at 19-20C

innit, chavs.


----------



## paulyman (15/1/15)

My cascade and chinook Pale and the Pacific Ale clone are both currently dry hopping and CC'ing. Tasting great from the samples I took. Can't wait.

The Rye Saision was a disaster, burnt onto the element. Bugger.


I'm planning to do an IPA next: 80% pale, 15% wheat, 5% medium crystal to around 1.070 OG. Plan on using Columbus, Simcoe and Amarillo, haven't finalised the hop schedule yet but aiming for 65 ish IBU.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/15)

Planning a 3rd overnight mash on the BM which reduces my actual brewday to less than 4hrs :super: ( usually takes ~ 7-8hrs )

Also need to figure out how to clean the thread on my old coopers fermenter, seems to be a slight discolouring on the FV thread that I will take to with the high pressure tonight.

_*Snow Eater Ale*_

OG - 1.042
FG - 1.008
ABV - 4.3%
IBU - 22
Vol - 20Lt
BHE - 70%

82% Ale
15% Vienna
3% Medium Crystal (60L)

Chinook @ 20m = 6ibu
Chinook @ 10m = 16ibu
Chinook 1.8g/L dry hopped for 5-7days

Fermented with US05 @ 19c


----------



## Black n Tan (16/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning a 3rd overnight mash on the BM which reduces my actual brewday to less than 4hrs :super: ( usually takes ~ 7-8hrs )


Hi Pratty, forgot to ask last time if you measured the mash pH to see if the long rest at 25C caused lacto to lower the mash pH (ie. sour mash)? I know you gained a few points in efficiency, but did you notice any differences in attenuation? Might have to give this a go.


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/1/15)

Black n Tan said:


> Hi Pratty, forgot to ask last time if you measured the mash pH to see if the long rest at 25C caused lacto to lower the mash pH (ie. sour mash)?


I havent checked the pH on these overnight beers so I couldnt say if any lacto was created. From what I have read the pH for that needs to be below 4.2. If the attenuation of my beers is any indicator, then now worries on that front.

I tend to mash in Beta and Alpha for example - 63c/40m & 73c for 30m, this has seen normally low attenuating english strains exceeding 80% becuase of the low 60's mash profile. For the past 2 ONM beers they too have attenuated very well and both had english strains so I think its ok. 

There is an entire thread on the BM forum about this style of mashing, most of them use an extended 78c mashout rest, but I go with a extended mash IN after being advised from my old LHBS about that and its effectiveness to increase eff and reduce brewday time.

https://forum.braumeisters.net/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=51


----------



## Mr B (16/1/15)

Been fluffing around all morning trying to decide what to brew. 

Come up with this one, will most likely do it in the morning as its quite hot now 

Basically interested in trying the Saaz hops, with a little Amarillo to kick the IBU

Bit of guesswork in recipe design, any comments welcome.

*9 Simple Saaz*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

87.73% Pale Ale Malt
8.76% Wheat Malt
3.51% Munich I

0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Saaz (3.03% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Saaz (3.03% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Black n Tan (16/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> I havent checked the pH on these overnight beers so I couldnt say if any lacto was created. From what I have read the pH for that needs to be below 4.2. If the attenuation of my beers is any indicator, then now worries on that front.
> 
> I tend to mash in Beta and Alpha for example - 63c/40m & 73c for 30m, this has seen normally low attenuating english strains exceeding 80% becuase of the low 60's mash profile. For the past 2 ONM beers they too have attenuated very well and both had english strains so I think its ok.
> 
> ...


If you get a chance to measure the pH at mash-out I would very interested in the result. The increased attenuation doesn't surprise me as alpha and beta amylase will have longer time to work, albeit not at their optimal temperature range. I'll have a read of the thread you linked.


----------



## sponge (16/1/15)

Mr B said:


> Been fluffing around all morning trying to decide what to brew.
> 
> Come up with this one, will most likely do it in the morning as its quite hot now
> 
> ...


Either have >15% munich in the grist, or drop it completely IMO.


----------



## Mr B (16/1/15)

sponge said:


> Either have >15% munich in the grist, or drop it completely IMO.


Interesting. Why so?

Should add a bit of mouthfeel and body, and a little more complexity?

Comes from the Simple Saaz Blonde recipe, but I don't have any Pilsner so going ale malt based


----------



## Mr B (16/1/15)

Thanks for the comment sponge.

Slightly changed:

*9 Simple Saaz*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 24.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

83.87% Pale Ale Malt
8.06% Munich I
8.06% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2 g/L Saaz (3.03% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Saaz (3.03% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

We shall see how i goes


----------



## VP Brewing (16/1/15)

Doing two firsts tomorrow. Double batch biab and no-chilling. Going to have two cubes with different hops. One will be bottled for our annual trip to bright for the long weekend in March and the other going on tap. 

75% Marris Otter
19% Wheat
2.6% Carapils
2.4% Light Crystal
1% Acidulated

10g Cascade @40

Cube 1: 
30g Cascade
30g Citra
Plus 30g of each dry hop in fermenter

Cube 2:
30g Centennial
30g Amarillo
Plus 30g of each dry hop in fermenter 

42L batch in 80L pot.

Never cube hopped before so hoping the bitterness/flavour is somewhere in a good range.


----------



## bradsbrew (17/1/15)

*HopRocka Saaztrayla*
Australian Lager

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 3.600
Total Hops (g): 50.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 2.8 (EBC): 5.5
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 75

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.225 kg Pilsner (89.58%)
0.375 kg Wheat Malt (10.42%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Galaxy Pellet (11.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (11.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
25.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 14°C with Saflager S-23


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning a 3rd overnight mash on the BM which reduces my actual brewday to less than 4hrs :super: ( usually takes ~ 7-8hrs )
> 
> Also need to figure out how to clean the thread on my old coopers fermenter, seems to be a slight discolouring on the FV thread that I will take to with the high pressure tonight.
> 
> ...


My overnight mash with the lower grist seen the brewhouse eff increase to 78%, this meant my preboil gravity was already at target of 1.042. Normally I would increase the volume with water before adding hops to get the preboil gravity down and get some more beer out but I decided to make some changes on the run.

OG - 1.045
ABV - 5%
IBU - 32

Chinook @ 30m = 12ibu
Chinook @ 10m = 20ibu

Pitched the rehydrated US05 last night around 8pm and before i left for work at 6am thismorning the yeast cake was about 1.5inches thick and sitting @ 19c, she should be ripping through when I get home later today.


----------



## crowmanz (19/1/15)

I put down the Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale on the weekend, using my 2x19L big w pots. I have installed a kettle element and ball valve in one which was controlled with a kegking temp controller. The other pot was done on stove top. Temp controlled is so much better than straight stove top.

Waiting on a 40L Urn and 2x19L kegs that my mate is bringing with him when he visits.

I am supplying beer for my brothers 18th (family party), trying to nail down what to brew next as my bro hasn't drunk much beer (rest of the family will drink anything but most prefer megaswill). Thinking the DSGA and maybe a honey wheat beer.


----------



## Flash_DG (19/1/15)

Promised my BIL I'd knock out a few Dark Beers this year. 
Getting in early so they can age a bit before it gets cooler.

```
Recipe: Smoke in Ya Brown Eye Porter
Brewer: Flash
Style: Brown Porter
TYPE: All Grain

Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated IBU: 31.0 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.500 kg              Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC)    Grain         1        43.1 %        
2.000 kg              Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC)        Grain         2        34.5 %        
0.500 kg              Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC)                  Grain         3        8.6 %         
0.400 kg              Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC)    Grain         4        6.9 %         
0.400 kg              Chocolate Malt (689.5 EBC)               Grain         5        6.9 %         
40 g                  Northern Brewer [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop           6        31.0 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml]       Yeast         7        -             

Mash in at 67C
```


```
Recipe: 3 Bears Oatmeal Stout
Brewer: Flash
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 26.00 l   
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.000 kg              Pale Ale Malt Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)      Grain         1        80.0 %        
0.500 kg              Barley Roasted - Unmalted (Bairds) (1350 Grain         2        8.0 %         
0.500 kg              Oats, quick Flaked (2.0 EBC)             Grain         3        8.0 %         
0.250 kg              Cara-Pils (4.0 EBC)                      Grain         4        4.0 %         
70 g                  East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           5        30.8 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        6        -             
1.0 pkg               Irish Ale (Wyeast Labs #1084) [124.21 ml Yeast         7        -             

Mash 68C
```


----------



## Droopy Brew (19/1/15)

Just put down my first DSGA yesterday and will keg AndrewQLDs Coopers Pale clone tomorrow.

Should be ready to put my keezer and bar into place in a couple of weeks so looking to fill the first 3 taps with some good stuff. 

Perhaps Ill have a go at an American Amber or an IPA for the 3rd keg.


----------



## fletcher (19/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Planning a 3rd overnight mash on the BM which reduces my actual brewday to less than 4hrs :super: ( usually takes ~ 7-8hrs )
> 
> Also need to figure out how to clean the thread on my old coopers fermenter, seems to be a slight discolouring on the FV thread that I will take to with the high pressure tonight.
> 
> ...


love that grist mate. i use something very similar often (with a bit of carapils) for my IPAs


----------



## IsonAd (22/1/15)

Just finished a brew based on the Nogne 100 clone - added a bit of rye for some spice and threw in some DME to get gravity up there 

*Nogne 100*
American Barleywine

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 10.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.150
Total Hops (g): 118.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.091 (°P): 21.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.023 (°P): 5.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.94 %
Colour (SRM): 17.3 (EBC): 34.1
Bitterness (IBU): 78.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 60
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.750 kg Maris Otter Malt (66.27%)
0.700 kg Dry Malt Extract - Light (16.87%)
0.425 kg Wheat Malt (10.24%)
0.200 kg Rye Malt (4.82%)
0.075 kg Chocolate, Pale (1.81%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
22.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
32.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (3.2 g/L)
32.0 g Columbus Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (3.2 g/L)
32.0 g Chinook Pellet (11.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (3.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with WLP007 - Dry English Ale


----------



## waggastew (22/1/15)

First AG brewday on the new 3V gravity rig. Mostly went OK, aimed for 21L at 1.063 and ended up with 20L at 1.060. Just got to dial in my numbers.

```
Recipe: WCI-9 - West Coast IPA
Brewer: Stewart Smith
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.33 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 9.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 95.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
35.50 l               Wauchope                                 Water         1        -             
5.50 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
4.00 kg               Voyager Veloria (4.5 SRM)                Grain         3        66.7 %        
1.00 kg               White Wheat Malt (2.4 SRM)               Grain         4        16.7 %        
0.20 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         5        3.3 %         
0.20 kg               Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)                  Grain         6        3.3 %         
0.10 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)    Grain         7        1.7 %         
0.10 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM)   Grain         8        1.7 %         
0.40 kg               Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM)          Sugar         9        6.7 %         
15.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           10       15.9 IBUs     
15.00 g               Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           11       19.0 IBUs     
8.00 g                Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min        Hop           12       6.0 IBUs      
8.00 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           13       3.6 IBUs      
8.00 g                Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min     Hop           14       6.5 IBUs      
8.00 g                Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min          Hop           15       7.8 IBUs      
8.00 g                Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           16       9.1 IBUs      
8.00 g                Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min  Hop           17       7.8 IBUs      
8.00 g                Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           18       8.5 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        19       -             
7.00 g                Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min         Hop           20       1.4 IBUs      
7.00 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           21       0.8 IBUs      
7.00 g                Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min      Hop           22       1.5 IBUs      
7.00 g                Citra [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           23       1.8 IBUs      
7.00 g                Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           24       2.1 IBUs      
7.00 g                Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min   Hop           25       1.8 IBUs      
7.00 g                Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           26       1.9 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         27       -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         28       -             
7.00 g                Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days     Hop           29       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           30       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days  Hop           31       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days       Hop           32       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           33       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Da Hop           34       0.0 IBUs      
7.00 g                Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days      Hop           35       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.00 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 18.60 l of water at 72.8 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (2.17l, 15.17l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/1/15)

_*# 99 - American Amber Ale*_

OG - 1.054
FG - 1.012
ABV - 5.4%
IBU - 38
EBC - 28

71% Ale Malt
15% Munich
6% Carared
6% Med Crystal
2% Pale Choc

Mashed @ 66c

Citra @ 60m = 18ibu

Centennial / Amarillo @ 10m = 10ibu
Centennial / Amarillo @ 2m = 10ibu

Fermented with WLP001

Dry Hopped with Centennial / Amarillo / Citra @ 3g/L for 7days

Misc - Yeast Nutrient, Gypsum, Pure O2


----------



## sponge (22/1/15)

What have you got planned for #100 Pratty?


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/1/15)

sponge said:


> What have you got planned for #100 Pratty?


# 100 will be a 4% session ale with a hop combo of simcoe, citra and galaxy.

Was planning for a Imperial IPA but I snuck in a brew last weekend that bumped the IIPA to #101.

I could make the IIPA but the 4% is for the Homebrew Masters in March that needs to be kegged by 3rd week of Feb to be ready for that event.


----------



## verysupple (22/1/15)

I'm planning to brew a brown ale on the weekend:

"How Now"

OG: 1.053
FG: 1.014
ABV: 5.4 (after bottle conditioning)
IBU: 35
EBC: 37

Grist:
4.10 kg Briess 2-row
0.40 kg Briess Caramel 60L
0.25 kg Briess Victory
0.25 kg JW Chocolate (~550 EBC)

Mash schedule:
55 - 5 min
65 - 40 min
71 - 20 min
76 - Mash out

Hops:
Amarillo to bring total IBUs to 35
30 g Amarillo @ 15 min
50 g Amarillo @ 0 min

Wyeast 1272


----------



## hwall95 (24/1/15)

Currently mashing a Oatmeal stout. 

OG: 1.067 FG: 1.018
IBU: 38.5 Size: 23L

4.5kg Maris Otter - 63.4%
750g Munich II - 10.55%
750g Vienna - 10.55%
500g Malted Oats - 7%
350g Choc Malt Pale - 4.9%
250g Roasted Barley - 3.5%
29 IBU with Magnum @ 60
9 IBU with either Fuggle or EKG in the cube, haven't decided which yet.
2 packs nottingham for yeast

Mash at 69 for 60min - was meant to be 68..
Infusion to 72 for 20min - add dark grains
Raise to 76 for 5-10 and sparge @ 76

Was just going go straight 1.5kg Munich I instead of the II and the vienna but craftbrewer were out of the I. First brew at the new place so here's a photo:


----------



## TheWiggman (24/1/15)

Honey Ale. 20l batch, 80%eff no chill
3.75kg pale (20% MO, ran out of pale)
0.29kg biscuit malt
0.21kg JW light crystal
11g first gold @ 55
8 target @ whirlpool
65°C sacc rest, usual rests otherwise
Nottingham yeast
500g pasturised honey on high krausen. Using some local honey so should be quite nice. Just threw in the target. 
Intended 6.2% and only 11 IBU, this one will be different. Has a very nice golden colour about it and could be dangerous to have kegged. First go at Nottingham and looking forward to the honey's impact.


----------



## paulyman (24/1/15)

Just finished cleaning up after a 6 hour brew day (including the clean up).

Brewed a 23L IPA, (ended up with 24L).

80% Pale
15% Vienna
5% JW Light Crystal
20g Mosaic (FWH)
45g Mosaic @ 20
35g Mosaic @ 10

64 for 30, 67 for 60 and 72 for 20, mashed out at 78 for 10.

*edit - forget to mention I got an OG of 1070 and was expecting 1072, not bad considering the extra litre I got. Predicted 66 IBU's.

WLP001 and will ferment at 18C.

I'm thinking of dry hopping with 100g Mosaic to get close to 5g/L.


----------



## manticle (24/1/15)

Apa, esb and alt planned for this weekend.

Apa just cubed, cascade, chinook, styrians and an ekg plug at whirlpool. Denny's fave for yeast.
Esb will be similar grist (maris, biscuit, crystal) but challenger, styrians, 1469.
Alt same one I usually do - pils, munich, vienna, choc, spalt, decoctions, 1007 cool.

Last 3 beers have been ungood so trying to redress the balance and up the stocks.


----------



## Helles (24/1/15)

Hectic 13 hr brew day for me
Two brews done first one no chilled to make room for next one 
Which was chilled and fermenting now
Also kegged 80 litres of lager and cleaned the kegs it went in 
cleaned cubes and fermenters from last ferment 
My yeast culture for the ale was fkd so brew shop visit 
With a couple of boil overs as they came to the boil one in each boil 
Over flowing sparge water tank on second brew due to me being to busy cleaning mash tun
Over flowing kegs that were being filled 
Dont recommend trying to to all in one day 
Double brew day yes 
Double brew kegging cleaning kegs and fermenters to use
Dont do it way to much 


A lager with the only hops i had
Also had no pilsner malt so 50/50 it was 
Octoberfest Lager

Batch Size: 115.00 l
Boil Time: 90 min
Efficiency: 81.00 %
Mash- 2hrs

10.00 kg Munich, Light
10.00 kg Vienna
80.00 g Vic Secret [15.90 %
2.20 g Irish Moss
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient
50.00 g Citra [14.10 %] - Boil 0.0 min
50.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.00 %]
50.00 g Galaxy [14.80 %] -
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager slurry 
Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Bitterness: 27.5 IBU


Mashed @ 63
No chilled


American Pale Ale (10 A)


Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 115.00 l
Boil Size: 131.80 l
Boil Time: 90 min
Mash - 2Hrs

Efficiency: 85.00 %
2.09 tsp Calcium Chloride
2.09 tsp Gypsum
- 5.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter
2.00 kg Munich, Light
2.00 kg Vienna
1.50 kg Amber Malt
1.50 kg Rye Malt
1.50 kg Wheat Malt,
1.00 kg Aromatic Malt
50.00 g Citra 35 min
50.00 g Columbus 35 min
50.00 g Galaxy 35 min
2.30 g Irish Moss 3.14 g Yeast Nutrient
50.00 g Citra [14.10 %] - 5 min
50.00 g Columbus 5 min
50.00 g Galaxy 5 min
50.00 g Citra steep
50.00 g Columbus steep
50.00 g Galaxy steep

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Bitterness: 46.2 IBUs
Est Color: 6.2 SRM
Mash @ 67

4 Pkt Us-05

Chilled


----------



## sponge (25/1/15)

Mashing out a Vienna lager smash.

100% Vienna
2g/L styrians @ fwh

1.052
28ibus
2024


----------



## Weizguy (25/1/15)

*Hugh Hefe-nr (American wheat)*
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 25/01/2015 
Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 31.72 L Boil Time: 60 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 58 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: TBA % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.60%] (20 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Willamette (no-chill hops) [4.80%] (180 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
3.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.5 l slurry VSS Rogue Pacman slurry (Wyeast #1764-PC) [Cultured] Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.040-1.055 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.051 SG 
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG 
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 22.4 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.2 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.9 % (4.0-5.5 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.9 % 
Actual Calories: 90 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Double Infusion, Light Body Mash Tun Weight: 7.50 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 4.50 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 26.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 15.27 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 8.45 L of water at 56.7 C 50.0 C 30 min 
Saccrification Add 7.51 L of water at 88.9 C 65.6 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.00 L of water at 99.6 C 75.6 C 10 min

First no-chill hopping - should I expect aroma and/or flavour from my Willamette plug
*Impressed myself with the name for this beer too. I claim copyright, FWIW.

Still running off the wort. First runnings at 1.040 s.g


----------



## Dan Pratt (25/1/15)

Helles, can you help me out.......8 different malts??


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (25/1/15)

A Voyager/Citra SMASH has just been cubed.

Voyager 'Veloria' Ale malt to 1.051.
Citra to 40IBU with a small addition at 60 and the remainder cube hopped.
Might dry hop with Citra too.

Will use US-05.


----------



## QldKev (25/1/15)

Threw 2 brews through the 3V, plenty of cubes lined up for the coming months.









The MIDAPA is my house beer
112L batch
90% eff (when I wrote this recipe I was getting 75% eff = 3.8% abv, at 90% eff this MID beer is now 4.6%abv)
12kg BB Ale
6kg Munich II
0.5kg Crystal
10g Cal Chloride
20g Cal Sulfate
5g Epsom
112g POR 60min
112g Cascade 0min
112g Cascade Dry hop

The Bo Pils recipe was made up on the fly
112L batch
90% eff
19kg Wey Bo Pils (because that is what was left in the bag)
30g Cal Chloride
30g Cal Sulfate
5g Epsom
80g Northern Brewer 60min
80g Saaz 60min
56g Saaz 5min


----------



## sponge (26/1/15)

sponge said:


> Mashing out a Vienna lager smash.
> 
> 100% Vienna
> 2g/L styrians @ fwh
> ...


I woke up to some weird chest pains this morning but didn't do anything about it til the cube was filled. Not on purpose, just kept getting worse throughout the day and wasn't until I'd finished the boil that I thought I should probably get it looked at.

Turns out I have a really bad case of pneumothorax and could've turned pretty bad if I left it another hour or two..

I shall call this brew smashed lung lager.

God dammit hospitals are boring though. Need some more morphine..


----------



## mje1980 (26/1/15)

Get well sponge. Good to see you finished the beer first .


----------



## droid (26/1/15)

yes be well mate, recuperate

doing an apa? today

94% maris otter
5% weyerman crystal
1% roast barley
67deg single
mosaic to 38 ibu plus ?gms dry hop mosaic
bry-97 at 18deg

shout outs to doc :beer:

have a great Australia day!!!


----------



## Blind Dog (26/1/15)

Sponge - best wishes for a speedy recovery and tasty brew


----------



## Grott (26/1/15)

pneumothorax- had to look that up and doesn't sound nice. Trust its not overly severe and you heal quickly.
Cheers


----------



## sponge (26/1/15)

Thanks for the kind words fellas. 

First procedure didn't get rid of all the air, so just about to go under to get it properly drained.

They got rid of 3L from the air pocket yesterday but looks like that was only half of it. Fun few days ahead..

Happy Aus day all! 



Now, back to brew talk.


----------



## fletcher (26/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> _*# 99 - American Amber Ale*_
> 
> OG - 1.054
> FG - 1.012
> ...



this one looks awesome mate. I've not done an amber yet but am scared of putting too much crystal in and making it overly sweet. I see you've got around 12%. how does that usually work? I suppose in combination with the chocolate and munich it's not cloying


----------



## Rabicemann (26/1/15)

Belgian Sorachi Ace

OG - 1.053
FG - 1.014
ABV - 5.1%
IBU - 34.5
EBC - 8.8

50% Pale
50% Pale Wheat

Sorachi Ace 28 IBU at 30, 5 IBU at 5 and then flameout

Fermented with 1214 Abbey Ale

Dry hop with Sorachi - 1g/L


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/1/15)

fletcher said:


> this one looks awesome mate. I've not done an amber yet but am scared of putting too much crystal in and making it overly sweet. I see you've got around 12%. how does that usually work? I suppose in combination with the chocolate and munich it's not cloying


Hi Fletcher, 12% is std for this style, I make a couple of these a year and when I started it was at 30% crystal. Then I went to 20% and then 10%, the 10% was with 6% med crystal and 3% caraaroma and the caraaroma got in the way of the hop aroma which I didnt like. 

This one has a lower crystal 20L using the carared which is why the med crystal is also at 6%. Its in the fermented cooling now and will be my beer for The Vic comp at Enmore if everything goes well.


----------



## fletcher (26/1/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi Fletcher, 12% is std for this style, I make a couple of these a year and when I started it was at 30% crystal. Then I went to 20% and then 10%, the 10% was with 6% med crystal and 3% caraaroma and the caraaroma got in the way of the hop aroma which I didnt like.
> 
> This one has a lower crystal 20L using the carared which is why the med crystal is also at 6%. Its in the fermented cooling now and will be my beer for The Vic comp at Enmore if everything goes well.


nice one! I'll surely give it a supsup. also, I have to get my beers brewing! haha


----------



## TheWiggman (27/1/15)

Pilsner, loosely Czech-based

20l, ~5.2% 25IBU

4kg JW pilsner
150 acidulated (3.8%)

25g Saaz FWH
15g plug of hallertauer hersbrucker at whirlpool
20g Saaz in the cube

Yeast nutrient
Single 63°C sacc rest, up to 72 etc.
O2 prior to yeast
NO acid or salt additions.

2.5l starter of WLP800 yeast recultured from a previous brew, which managed to escape out the top of the 3l flask. There'd be a good 200ml of fresh yeast in it I reckon, no pitching issues this time.


----------



## manticle (27/1/15)

Sounds horrible Sponge. All the best.


----------



## black_labb (27/1/15)

I wanted to brew a hoppy northern brown ale but had some Belgian Ardennes yeast going. Decided to do something in between a belgian dubble and a brown ale.

3.8kg Vienna
1kg Munich
300g CaraRye
250g CaraMunich II
200g Pale Chocolate malt
150g Spec B

20g Pacifica @ 60 mins
30g Challenger @ Cube
20g Pacifica @ Cube
25g Challenger @ 2 mins (separate boil of wort at 3 days into fermentation)

23L
IBU 29
OG 1.057
FG estimated @ 1.014
Belgian Ardennes yeast at 17.5 for the first couple days then ramped up to 24 over a day or so
Step mashed for a fermentable wort 


Brewing happened to be interrupted by a brown snake wandering around the area where I brew. I've only seen red bellies around my place but I guess the brown ale brings the brown snakes out.


----------



## mje1980 (28/1/15)

A mild for an upcoming club event

61.2% Maris otter
26.6% abbey malt
4.6% pale crystal
4.6% medium crystal
3.1% chocolate 

Challenger @ 60

1.035
17 IBU

Irish ale yeast.


----------



## hwall95 (29/1/15)

This is the Rye Saison I'm currently boiling.

OG: 1.056 ABV: 6.2%
IBU: 25 Size: 25L
FG: 1.008? 

4.6kg Pilsner - 70%
1kg Wheat Malt - 15%
1kg Rye Malt - 15%
15g Magnum @ 90 min
20g EKG in cube
Wyeast 3724 - Belgian Saison, recultured and made into 4L starter. 

Mashed at 65 for 75min
Mash out at 78
Sparge at 76

Notes: Stuff up my boil calc so my boil is now 120min instead of 90min. The wort that doesn't fit into the cubes I will add to a stainless pot cooled and will pitch yeast tonight. Would put it into the flask but I've got another starter in that atm.


----------



## mje1980 (29/1/15)

I've got some of those tall skinny 15 litre fresh wort kit containers so tomorrow I'm going to try a double batch in my 50l keggle to fill 2 at once. Put my boil volume at 42l. With only 5kg of grain I think I'll squeeze it in. Find out tomorrow I guess. Basically same recipe as above mild.


----------



## mje1980 (29/1/15)

Finished the first batch before lunch so I thought I'd just keep going and do my first double batch BIAB since going to BIAB. I used to brew doubles all the time with my 3v but haven't been game so far, as I wasn't sure if the grain bag plus all the after water would fit. 

So far no issues, 42 litres and 5kg of grain fit fine. It was close to the top but no problems. Just by eye the volume should be fine for 2 x 15 litre cubes and I suspect I could fill a 17 litre one and a 15 litre one. I've got a 17l one handy that I'm soaking in iodophor. 

Pre boil gravity looks good so at the moment all good to go. 

This beer is 1.037, and I reckon I could go up to 1.045 before I started to struggle for room, though if I wasn't lazy I could add less strike water and then sparge it back once I lifted the bag. I am a lazy brewer though.


Haven't brewed for at least 6 weeks, and now with 3 batches on one day won't need to for easily 6 weeks. No chill is da shizzle


----------



## sponge (29/1/15)

NC4PM


----------



## Tahoose (29/1/15)

First brew day for 2015 yesterday, 65ltrs of pale ale and a 20ltr batch of Aussie IPA.


----------



## hwall95 (29/1/15)

Another brew tonight because my brother wants me to show him how to brew on Saturday and my starter flask is already vacated by Wyeast 3638 so I better empty it into some beer! Also it's a weird feeling only using 8g of hops in a batch...

OG: 1.051 Est FG: 1.012
IBU: 14. Size: 21L

1.9kg Pilsner - 40%
2.9kg Wheat Malt - 60%
8g of Magnum at 60min.

Method: BIAB
Mash In/Acid Rest at 43 - 20min
Infusion to 67 - 60min
Raise to 78 - until sparge is ready
Sparge 

No-Chill, so ill pitch tomorrow.


----------



## Mr B (30/1/15)

New 90l kettle set up today (Thank you Fat Bastard ), measuring stick made. Check.

Planning a double BIAB, first time, modified the burner stand today to fit kettle and to provide more air to the NASA burner. 

Double 25l batch with two separate cube hops. Tomoz or the next day is brew day.


*11 Double batch 1*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 27.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

85.2% Pale Ale Malt
13.3% Vienna
1.49% Crystal 120

0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1/2g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Something - will try a liquid yeast stepped up I think, first time.


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



*12 Double Batch 2*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 32.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

85.2% Pale Ale Malt
13.3% Vienna
1.49% Crystal 120

0.4 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


1/2 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
1/2g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with (As above)


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## droid (31/1/15)

HOME BREW RECIPE:
Title: czech this
Author: dr511
Brew coach: classified, this recipe unchecked
Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: German Pilsner (Pils)
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 20 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 28.4 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.033
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)
STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.048
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 4.84%
IBU (tinseth): 35.5
SRM (morey): 2.93
FERMENTABLES:
4 kg - German - Pilsner (100%)
HOPS:
14 g - Magnum, Type: Pellet, AA: 15, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 30.9
18 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Boil for 15 min, IBU: 4.6
20 g - Saaz, Type: Pellet, AA: 3.5, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at °C
MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C, Time: 60 min, Amount: 8 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 2 L/kg
rainwater - addition of calcium chloride
brewbrite at whirpool
YEAST:
White Labs - Czech Budejovice Lager Yeast WLP802
Starter: Yes
Form: Liquid
Attenuation (avg): 77.5%
Flocculation: Medium
Optimum Temp: 10 - 12.78 C
Fermentation Temp: 9 C 14 days, 16c 3 days, 1c 2-3 weeks
Pitch Rate: 2.0 (M cells / ml / deg P)


----------



## hwall95 (31/1/15)

Time for another Mild!

OG: 1.040 Size: 25L
IBU: 19 FG: 1.014 or higher
Colour: 28 EBC

*Grain Bill:*
3.5kg Maris Otter (Simpsons) - 81.8%
300g Biscuit (Dingemans) - 7%
250g Pale Crystal (TF) - 5.8%
100g Dark Crystal (TF) - 2.3%
100g Pale Choc (TF) - 2.3%
30g Black Malt (Simpsons) - 0.7%

*Hops:*
40g Fuggles @ 60 minutes

*Yeast:*
Wyeast 1187 Ringwood Ale - 1.5L currently going now.

*Method:*
Mash at 69
Infusion to 72
Raise to 78
Sparge
Boil for 70min
No Chill
Once cooled, pitch starter and ferment at 18-19 and raise to 21 at end of fermentation for diacetyl rest.

Basically it's the same recipe I made last time but this time I'm changing the mash schedule and using the 1187 instead of the 1318.


----------



## takai (31/1/15)

I did a pair on Aus Day, first batches for 2015 due to a pair of broken arms. But i did a massive imperial double IPA (11% 117IBU) and a relatively standard West Coast IPA (7.5% 95IBU).

Planning a bunch of brews this year, but want to challenge myself and the system. Want to see if i can clone the Funky Buddha Maple Bacon Coffee Porter at some point this year!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (31/1/15)

My first attempt at a fruit beer mashing now, a Raspberry Wheat.

48.1% BB Pale Ale
48.1% BB Wheat
3.8% Light Xtal.

Aiming for an OG of 1050 and 18IBU (Willamette at 60min).

Will ferment using WLP320 and add raspberries at some stage (still researching this part).


----------



## sponge (1/2/15)

sponge said:


> I woke up to some weird chest pains this morning but didn't do anything about it til the cube was filled. Not on purpose, just kept getting worse throughout the day and wasn't until I'd finished the boil that I thought I should probably get it looked at.
> 
> Turns out I have a really bad case of pneumothorax and could've turned pretty bad if I left it another hour or two..
> 
> ...


Note to self; 

Remember to clean up before going to the hospital, or else you'll come home to a world of funk.


----------



## waggastew (1/2/15)

Variation on Dr Smurto's Golden Ale

OT but Mashing away happily while I chow down on my Brewer's Breakfast - B+E roll with homemade chilli jam washed down with a double shot cap.







```
BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: DGA-2 Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with Galaxy
Brewer: Stewart Smith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English Best Bitter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 9.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
21.00 l               Wauchope                                 Water         1        -             
3.50 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
2.50 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   3        -             
2.80 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)         Grain         4        55.4 %        
1.00 kg               Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)                    Grain         5        19.8 %        
1.00 kg               White Wheat Malt (2.4 SRM)               Grain         6        19.8 %        
0.25 kg               Carabohemian (101.0 SRM)                 Grain         7        5.0 %         
15.00 g               Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           8        21.1 IBUs     
20.00 g               Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Boil 20.0 m Hop           9        17.4 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        10       -             
20.00 g               Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         12       -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         13       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.05 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 17.68 l of water at 73.0 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (4.11l, 16.73l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Mr B (1/2/15)

Mmmmm chilli jam

Care to share the recipe?


----------



## waggastew (1/2/15)

Mr B said:


> Mmmmm chilli jam
> 
> Care to share the recipe?


Its not really a recipe, just chuck onion, garlic, fresh ginger, oil, chilli, fish sauce, water, vinegar and sugar in a pan and then cook it for an hour until sticky and reduced. Can't really go too wrong with amounts.


----------



## sp0rk (1/2/15)

FINALLY starting to get my brews going for the comp season

*Strapping Black Scotsman* (Scottish Light 80/-)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.54 %
Colour (SRM): 13.5 (EBC): 26.6
Bitterness (IBU): 20.7 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

88.59% Maris Otter Malt
8.19% Crystal 40
2.1% Chocolate
1.11% Molasses

1.3 g/L Fuggles (4.5% Alpha) @ 70 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (3.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fraser_john (1/2/15)

```
American IPA 2015


Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          24.00    Wort Size (L):     24.00
Total Grain (kg):         6.50
Anticipated OG:          1.068    Plato:             16.69
Anticipated SRM:          10.3
Anticipated IBU:          48.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 76.9     5.00 kg.  Maris Otter                   Great Britain  1.038      3
 15.4     1.00 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
  7.7     0.50 kg.  Weyermann Caramunich I        Germany        1.036     51

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 24.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  13.50  30.7  60 min.
 40.00 g.     Chinook                           Pellet  13.00  17.9  10 min.
 60.00 g.     Calypso                           Pellet  15.30   0.0  0 min.
 60.00 g.     Victoria Secret                   Pellet  15.90   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----
3 x US-05 rehydrated @27c immediately prior pitching
```


----------



## fletcher (1/2/15)

brewing up my tank attack IPA.

pale, vienna, crystal, carapils
ass tonnes of columbus, simcoe, and centennial
even more columbus, simcoe, and centennial
us-05
ass tonnes of columbus, simcoe, and centennial dry hopped

pewpew


----------



## sp0rk (1/2/15)

sp0rk said:


> FINALLY starting to get my brews going for the comp season
> 
> *Strapping Black Scotsman* (Scottish Light 80/-)
> 
> ...


I ended up mashing at 67C and possibly boiled too hard as my volume was a little lower than expected
Smelled amazing going into the cube regardless, now I've just gotta wait for the yeast to get here for it


----------



## takai (1/2/15)

Meant to post a picture of the FULL mash tun/urnie with the 10kg of grain in it:





Tapped it for a gravity reading today, and its already down to 1.014 within 6 days. Tastes amazing as well, super boozy as you would expect for an 11% brew, but also amazingly smooth and not astringent given the 117IBU. 

Will have to bottle up some 330mLs so i can taste it through the ageing process up to its 4ish month mark.


----------



## VP Brewing (1/2/15)

Another double batch BIAB this morning. Trying to work out how much cube hops will give me the right amount of IBUs so have one a bit bore bitter than the other. Using 20min steep in beersmith as the cube addition. Wort went into cube at 85c after whirlpool.

APA. 
OG 1.049
FG 1.010
44L 
65C Mash for 90 min
60 min boil

7.2kg Marris Otter
1.3kg Dingermans Wheat
0.4kg CaraBohemian 
0.1kg Acidulated 

20g Chinook @ 40min

Cube 1: 
40g Vic Secret
40g Cascade

Cube 2:
30g Citra 
30g Mosaic

Wyeast American Ale II starter on stir plate. 

Giddy up


----------



## JDW81 (1/2/15)

sponge said:


> Note to self;
> 
> Remember to clean up before going to the hospital, or else you'll come home to a world of funk.


Did they at least give you a chest tube for your troubles?


----------



## sponge (2/2/15)

It was time I detached myself from the chest drain.. a bit too clingy for my likings. Always keeping me up at night, reminding me I can't go anywhere without it and complaining that my respiratory system is inadequate.

On a lighter note, I've got another day prior to work to catch up on brewing and am mashing away at the moment.

Schwarzbier

40% pils
30% munich
20% wheat
7% midnight wheat (added to end of mash)
3% caramunich

1.050
Styrians @ FWH to 25IBUs

55/63/68/72/76'C
5/40/20/15/15min

I have some 2042 and 1450 on hand, but will most likely use the 2042 @ 10'C


----------



## Weizguy (2/2/15)

@Sponge. Slow and steady. Looks like a great, simple recipe.


----------



## Weizguy (2/2/15)

Brewed 25/1, but yeast substituted after no-chill.

*(American wheat)*
Batch Size: 23.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 58 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 81 % 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.25 kg Pilsner (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
2.25 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBC) Grain 50.0 % 
20.00 gm Cascade [7.60%] (60 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Cascade [7.60%] (20 min) Hops 2.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Willamette plug (no-chill hops) [4.80%] (180 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops - 
3.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc 
1.5 l slurry W1010 - American wheat yeast.

W1010 culture tasted quite dry and tart from the Erlenmeyer flask, but that seems fair since it's a Kölsch yeast (originating from Päffgen, if my sources are correct)


----------



## Midnight Brew (2/2/15)

longlostbelgian said:


> Another double batch BIAB this morning. Trying to work out how much cube hops will give me the right amount of IBUs so have one a bit bore bitter than the other. Using 20min steep in beersmith as the cube addition. Wort went into cube at 85c after whirlpool.


20 min steep in beersmith works wonders for me.

Recipe looks the goods!


----------



## indica86 (2/2/15)

Recipe: Tropical Thunder
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American Pale Ale

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l

Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 19.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 36.8 IBUs


Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 78.9 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 17.5 %
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 3.5 %
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 18.7 IBUs
30.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Steep Hop 5 4.3 IBUs
30.00 g Vic Secret - Steep Hop 6 13.8 IBUs

————————————————————————————-

Threw down a quick pale to show a mate how easy it is.
Comment from him “really? that's it?”


----------



## paulyman (2/2/15)

While I'm waiting for my IPA to dry hop and then cold crash, I thought I'd do an experimental apple cider. Going to use Belle Saison and try dry hopping with either Amarillo or Vic Secret, depending on what I can get.


----------



## indica86 (5/2/15)

Recipe: Benny's Big Red

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 30.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
————

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 79.4 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 15.9 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 %
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 4 0.8 %
30.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 43.3 IBUs
63.00 g Santiam - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 6 12.5 IBUs
20.00 g Experimental Pine Fruit - Steep Hop 7 3.0 IBUs
15.00 g Magnum - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 8 5.9 IBUs

Yeast? Dunno. Some English something perhaps…


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/2/15)

Got this planned for Friday night - having a Brew-B-Q night. A fellow AHBer coming over along with my son, his mate and couple of other guys that want to learn to brew.Good company, BBQ dinner, a few beers and a brew - should be good.

Plan is to do a Hoppy Wheat 

*Brew-B-Q Wit*
American Wheat or Rye Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.654
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 3.7 (EBC): 7.3
Bitterness (IBU): 29.9 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.827 kg Pilsner (50%)
2.827 kg Wheat Malt (50%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g Caliente Pellet (20% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.9 g/L)
30.0 g Caliente Pellet (20% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safbrew WB-06

*Notes*
----------------
mash schedule

45 for 10 mins
52 for 10 mins
63 for 30
72 for 30
mash out at 78

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## droid (5/2/15)

what type of set up will the noobs be check'n?


----------



## Brendandrage (5/2/15)

Decided to stick with 2 brews until I get them right, I've put down my first Oktoberfest and Californian common

And I'll stick with these for a bit


----------



## GrumpyPaul (5/2/15)

droid said:


> what type of set up will the noobs be check'n?


4v (herms)


----------



## Simbob (5/2/15)

I'm celiac but the weight of numbers has convinced me to try a traditional beer using Clarity Ferm. Wish me luck...


----------



## droid (5/2/15)

GrumpyPaul said:


> 4v (herms)



Nice!


----------



## yum beer (5/2/15)

Lucky Rice lager (Classic American Pilsner)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol (ABV):  3.93 %
Colour (SRM): 4.4 (EBC): 8.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.6 (Average)

70.97% American 2-Row
14.52% Maltose rice
8.06% Dry Malt Extract - Light
6.45% Munich I

0.6 g/L Galena (13.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 9°C with Saflager W-34/70


----------



## brzt6060 (5/2/15)

[SIZE=10.5pt]Currently In the fermenting fridges:[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Penny Pale Ale - Low IBU Session Ale. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Chocolate and Coffee Sweet Stout - Mashed high for sweetness and could steeped the dark grains. Will be racking 4.5 litres on to 1kg of raspberries for a bit of a trial. The rest is a trial for my winter case swap beer.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Planning for the future.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Saison before the weather cools off.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Keep trying to perfect the house APA.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]My old man seems to love his Asian lagers so planning a rice lager, half off which I'm planning to lager until next summer.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Have never really played around much with pilsners so planning on trying my hand at a few off them.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=10.5pt]Other than that, I want to try messing around with fruit and berries a lot more this year and doing smaller trial brews. [/SIZE]


----------



## takai (5/2/15)

Just tapped my keg of a new west coast IPA house recipe. Super fruity and hoppy without being astringent around 100IBU, and has a good malt finish and body. Tasty as.


----------



## IsonAd (5/2/15)

Simbob said:


> I'm celiac but the weight of numbers has convinced me to try a traditional beer using Clarity Ferm. Wish me luck...


Good luck mate. Keep us posted on how you Go. I've got a few mates who are celiac and am interested in how it turns out


----------



## fletcher (6/2/15)

Simbob said:


> I'm celiac but the weight of numbers has convinced me to try a traditional beer using Clarity Ferm. Wish me luck...


good luck mate. let me know how the beer goes too in terms of clarity


----------



## Tahoose (6/2/15)

Simbob said:


> I'm celiac but the weight of numbers has convinced me to try a traditional beer using Clarity Ferm. Wish me luck...


Good luck, coeliac friend had some that I made for him and really enjoyed it.


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

Thought I had more Rosellas, but nope. I'll do a bigger one with the next crop - I get two.

Recipe: Rosella Saison
Brewer: Grumpy

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 20.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.2 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 79.4 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 15.9 %
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 3 4.0 %
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 4 0.8 %
25.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 29.6 IBUs
30.00 g Saaz - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 mi Hop 6 2.5 IBUs
200.00 g Rosella Cube Hop


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.30 kg
—————————-
Mangrove Jacks Belgian Ale
————————————————————————————-


----------



## TheWiggman (7/2/15)

indica86 said:


> 200.00 g Rosella


What?!? 

Wife's cousin's getting married in a few weeks so I decided to keg an ale for them for their recovery day. 

Scotts' After Ale

23l at 4.9% and 30ish IBU

3.82 kg marris otter (Simpsons)
0.23 kg carapils (Wey)
0.05 kg dark crystal 
0.08 kg acidulated

15g pride of ring wood first wort hop - yes really
17g Galaxy 
13g Amarillo at flame out
15g Amarillo into the cube

I've only got 005 and 1084 in the fridge, so will buy some US05 or mangrove jacks M44 for early shipment next week.


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

Rosella berries, not tomato sauce (presumably).


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

Calyx


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

Hibiscus


----------



## indica86 (7/2/15)

Yes, but it's not a berry, it's a calyx.


----------



## jyo (7/2/15)

Haven't brewed in over 5 weeks due to lack of motivation and being completely oversexed. Fermenting fridge has died recently, so indoor ambient Saison it is.

*Feb 2015 Saison*
Saison

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.850
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.005 (°P): 1.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.54 %
Colour (SRM): 3.5 (EBC): 6.9
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 78
Boil Time (Minutes): 80

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.500 kg Pilsner (51.55%)
1.500 kg Vienna (30.93%)
0.750 kg Wheat Malt (15.46%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (2.06%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.7% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
20.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.7% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 80 Minutes.
Fermented at 28°C with Mangrove Jack's Belgian Ale Saison


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## manticle (7/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Yes, but it's not a berry, it's a calyx.


Not a berry, definitely not tomato sauce.
Had to google calyx but I'm with you.


----------



## verysupple (7/2/15)

Brewed up something along the lines of a DSGA (award winning version) today.

55 % JW Trad. ale
20 % JW Munich light
20 % JW wheat malt
5 % JW Caramalt

Mash:
55 for 5
63 for 10
71 for 30
Mash out at 76

Amarillo to make up to 30 total IBUs at 60
1 g/L Amarillo at 20
1 g/L Amarillo at 0

Wy1056 at 18 C

NB: I prefer BRY-97 or Wy1272 in this but had a pack of 1056 so used it.


----------



## The Village Idiot (7/2/15)

First time using Zythos.

APA

70% Ashburne Mild
15.5% Munich II
7% Wheat
3% Melanioden
3% Caramunich II
1.5% Carared

9 ibu Magnum @ 50 min
16 ibu Zythos @ 25 min
18 ibu Zythos in the cube

No chill...... US05

almost finished fermenting and tastes pretty good.


----------



## djgilmore (8/2/15)

Brewed this one yesterday:

Epic Japan
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.390
Total Hops (g): 160.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Colour (SRM): 9.2 (EBC): 18.1
Bitterness (IBU): 13.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 67
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.300 kg Maris Otter Malt (79.78%)
0.550 kg Carahell (10.2%)
0.360 kg Crystal 40 (6.68%)
0.180 kg Wheat Malt (3.34%)

Hop Bill
----------------
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.2 g/L)
35.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (2.2 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------

No Chill --> 75min Addition @ 60min
30min Adddition @ 15min
10min Addition @ whirlpool (10min after boil)
Cube Hop with 0min Addition

Recipe Generated with BrewMate

Brewed the same beer in a smaller batch a couple of years ago and was the best beer I've made (that one was chilled), This was an experiment to compare how cube hopping compares to the chilled one (From memory). Now need to finish lagering my helles so i can get it in the fermenter.


----------



## TheWiggman (8/2/15)

jyo said:


> Haven't brewed in over 5 weeks due to lack of motivation and being completely oversexed.


That logic would explain why I've been doing a lot of brewing lately.


----------



## IsonAd (8/2/15)

Brewed an amrican Amber last night. Mostly smooth sailing except for a kamikaze moth that dive bombed into the kettle during whirlpool. Got the sucker out though.

5.25 kg Marris otter
550g munich
400 Crystal 40
200 Crystal 120
30g chocolate 

23g Magnum 60min
40g centennial 10min
30 cascade 10min
40 Amarillo 0 min
30g Amarillo 0 min

Mangrove jacks M44 (so as usual I'm playing the waiting game for waiting for fermentation to start).


----------



## manticle (8/2/15)

Porter with challenger, ekg and 1469.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/2/15)

*Batch #100. *

Brewed this last friday night 

Rye Pale Ale 2 ( Mosaic ) 

OG - 1.053
FG - 1.010
ABV - 5.6%
IBU - 36
EBC - 8
BH Eff - 73%
Mash Eff - 94%
Vol - 20Lt

*Malts*

80% Briess 2-Row
10% Simpson Wheat
6% Weyermann Rye
4% Weyermann Carapils

*Mash Profile*

MI/55, 10m/55c, 60m/65c, 20m/72c, 30m/76c

*Hops*

Warrior @ 60mins - 18 Ibu
Mosaic @ 10m - 8 Ibu
Mosaic @ 5m - 10 Ibu
Mosaic Whirlpooled 28g - 10mins ( ~ 2.5ibu but i dont included these to the total ) 

*Misc*

Yeast Nutrient @ 15m, Whirlfloc @ 10m, Pure O2 before pitching. 

*Yeast*

Whitelabs 1.2Lt starter of WLP007 - Dry English Ale @ 19c

Plan to dry hop with Mosaic. 

 :super:


----------



## sponge (10/2/15)

Using up the rest of my rye stocks with an APA

55% munich
30% Rye
10% wheat
5% xtal

1g/L Styrians @ FWH
2g/L Cascade @ Cube
2g/L Cascade @ DH

1.053
35IBUs
1450


----------



## paulyman (10/2/15)

Since I'm currently enjoying my Chinook and Cascade APA and I've just seen the results of Pratty1's Snow Eater ale in the "What's in the glass?" thread, I think I've found my next brew.


----------



## Tahoose (12/2/15)

Just started fermenting my first stout.

*Staff's Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.064 (Â°P): 15.7 Actual 1.060
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (Â°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.29 %
Colour (SRM): 41.2 (EBC): 81.2 
Bitterness (IBU): 41.3 (Average) Probably around 37 IBU after dilution to get the volume.

69.39% Maris Otter
10.2% Flaked Oats
6.12% Chocolate
5.1% Crystal 120
5.1% Crystal 60
4.08% Black Roasted Barley

0.9 g/L East Kent Golding (4.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.5 g/L Fuggles (4.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.2 g/L East Kent Golding (5.7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 0 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 68Â°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes
Fermented at 18Â°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Should be ready for Paddy's day


----------



## jimmy86 (13/2/15)

My Gose

Pale malt, wheat malt, acidulated malt.
Tettnanger 60mins
Coriander and rock salt at 10
US-05 is my preferred yeast.
Makes an easy drinker.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/2/15)

*Golden Ale 8*

OG - 1.038
FG - 1.006
ABV - 4.2%
IBU - 18
Vol - 20Lt
BHE - 75%
Mash Eff - 92%

*Malts*

68% Briess 2 Row
30% Wheat
2% Acidulated

*Mash Profile*

MI/58c, 55c/10m, 64c/40m, 72c/20m, 78c/30m

10g of Gypsum added to the mash, 5g added to the sparge.

*Hops*

10minute addition of 11g each of Simcoe, Citra & Galaxy = 18ibu

*Yeast *

0.8Lt Starter of WLP001 Cal Yeast @ 19c

*Misc*

Yeast Nutrient, Whirlfloc, Pure 02 added before pitching yeast.

Dry hopping with 14g each of the same combo used @ 10mins for 5days then cold crash overnight before kegging :icon_drool2:


----------



## fraser_john (14/2/15)

Basic CPA clone

```
Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         3.85
Anticipated OG:          1.046    Plato:            11.46
Anticipated SRM:           4.8
Anticipated IBU:          25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 77.9     3.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  2.6     0.10 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
 10.4     0.40 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13
  9.1     0.35 kg.  Cane Sugar                    Generic        1.046      0

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 13.00 g.     Pride of Ringwood                 Pellet   9.00  14.5  60 min.
 15.00 g.     Pride of Ringwood                 Pellet   9.00  10.1  20 min.
  4.00 g.     Pride of Ringwood                 Pellet  10.00   1.0  5 min.


Yeast
-----
US-05 rehydrated @ 30c 10 minutes before pitching
```


----------



## menoetes (14/2/15)

Double brew day yesterday, brew 1;

*Summer Hefe*

OG: 1.046
FG: 1.012
ABV: 4.5% or 4.7% (after bottling)
IBU: 11.7

_Grains_
50% Wheat malt
45% Pilsen Malt
5% Rice Hulls

_Hops_
Hallertau Mittlefrueh @ 60min to 8.3 IBUs
Summer @ 15min to 3.4 IBUs

_Yeast_
Wyeast 3333 - German Wheat in a 1lt starter.

_Misc_
Brewbrite - 4g @ 10min
Yeast Nutrient - 4g @ 10min

Mash Schedual
20min @ 48'c
50min @ 66'c
15min @ 76'c

90min boil to help reduce SMM & DMS.

Pitch yeast at, and ferment around 19'c to get that Banana hit.


----------



## menoetes (14/2/15)

Double brew day yesterday, brew 2;

*Otterman IPA*

OG: 1.048
FG: 1.012
ABV: 4.7% or 4.9% (after bottling)
IBU: 43.4

_Grains_
90% Maris Otter malt
5.5% Crystal 60 Malt
4.5% Carapils

_Hops_
Chinook @ 25min to 21.5 IBUs
Nelson Sauvin @ 15min to 18 IBUs
Ahtanum @ 5min to 3.9 IBUs
Ahtanum - _0.5 grams per liter Dry Hop_
Chinook_ - 1 grams per liter Dry Hop_

_Yeast_
Wyeast 1318 - London III in a 2lt starter.

_Misc_
Brewbrite - 4g @ 10min
Yeast Nutrient - 4g @ 10min

Mash Schedual
68'c for 60min
75'c for 15min

60 minute boil.

Pitch yeast at, and ferment around 19'c.


----------



## waggastew (15/2/15)

Southern English Brown - High end for style, brewing for a friend who like dark malty beers.

```
Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 42.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 37.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 33.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 31.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 28.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 19.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 66.5 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
33.00 l               Wauchope                                 Water         1        -             
1.90 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   2        -             
1.90 g                Chalk (Mash 60.0 mins)                   Water Agent   3        -             
1.50 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   4        -             
1.30 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   5        -             
0.30 g                Salt (Mash 60.0 mins)                    Water Agent   6        -             
0.10 g                Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 mins)             Water Agent   7        -             
4.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) UK (1.0 SRM)             Grain         8        50.0 %        
1.80 kg               Voyager Veloria (4.5 SRM)                Grain         9        22.5 %        
0.80 kg               Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM)               Grain         10       10.0 %        
0.50 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt -120L (120.0 SRM)   Grain         11       6.3 %         
0.40 kg               Special Roast (50.0 SRM)                 Grain         12       5.0 %         
0.30 kg               Chocolate, Pale (330.0 SRM)              Grain         13       3.7 %         
0.20 kg               Carafa II (412.0 SRM)                    Grain         14       2.5 %         
50.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           15       19.7 IBUs     
1.00 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        16       -             
1.50 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins)          Other         17       -             
2.0 pkg               SafAle English Ale (DCL/Fermentis #S-04) Yeast         18       -
```


----------



## indica86 (15/2/15)

First attempt at a beer I have never tried.


Recipe: White Trash IPA
Brewer: Grumpy

Recipe Specifications
————————–
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 26.69 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 6.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 55.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 54.5 %
2.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 45.5 %
15.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 19.0 IBUs
35.00 g Jarrylo - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 4 15.6 IBUs
30.00 g Simcoe - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 5 11.7 IBUs
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 6 9.2 IBUs
25.00 g Nelson Sauvin - Dry Hop 4.0 Da Hop 7 0.0 IBUs

Mangrove Jacks Bavarian Wheat yeast
————————————————————————————-


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (15/2/15)

A Blonde Ale is now in the cube.
Essentially jyo's Simple Saaz Blonde with cascade (to 20IBU) subbed for the saaz.


----------



## indica86 (17/2/15)

Recipe: 100 IBUs and Running
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l

Estimated OG: 1.074 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 100.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.4 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 1 55.8 %
2.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 27.9 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 13.9 %
0.17 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4 2.4 %
20.00 g Vic Secret - First Wort 90.0 m Hop 5 31.8 IBUs
10.00 g Magnum - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 11.0 IBUs
50.00 g Azzaca - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 7 18.0 IBUs
50.00 g Jarrylo - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 8 19.4 IBUs
50.00 g Vic Secret - Steep/Whirlpool Hop 9 20.5 IBUs


Will use US05 with this.
May dry hop, but we'll see.
————————————————————————————-


----------



## menoetes (17/2/15)

Gotta love that Vic Secret. Though I've never used it as a bittering hop, just flavor and aroma. That looks like a _massive _beer Indica86. I'm falling in love with your grain bill though I don't even recognize half your hops.


----------



## indica86 (17/2/15)

Thanks menoetes. I have used Jarrylo before and like it a lot.
Azacca is an unknown and there is a fair chance from this beer I'll have no idea what anything is bringing to it.


----------



## Tahoose (17/2/15)

Brewed an Aussie pale ale yesterday

OG 1.042
25 IBU's 

Munich 39%
Trad ale 36%
Wheat 25% 

Cube additions 

11 ibu of Aussie cascade
9 ibu of vic secret 
5 ibu of Nelson Sauvin


----------



## technobabble66 (18/2/15)

*The 4 50's Amber Ale*
Named after the fact that the Amber malt & 3 crystals used have increasing EBCs in increments of 50.

Vol 25L 
OG = 1.047
FG = 1.010
IBU = 25
EBC = 22.2
alc = 5.2
(80% efficiency)

64% MO (3.2kg)
20% Munich 2
8% Amber (Simpsons) (EBC=50)
2% Pale crystal (EBC=100)
2% Med Crystal (EBC=150)
2% CaraBohemian (EBC=200)
2% Melanoiden

2.4g CaSO4, 3.6g CaCl2, 1.2gMgSO4 into mash
1g CaSO4, 1.5g CaCl2, 0.5g MgSO4 into sparge
0.5gCaSO4, 1g CaCl2, 0.5g MgSO4 into boil

55/66/72/78 for 5/60/20/2

15g Columbus & US Cascade each @20mins
10g Citra (& Whirlfloc + Nutrient) @10mins
15g Columbus, US Cascade & Citra @ 0mins
chilled to 66°C within 5 mins, then steeped/whirlpooled for 40mins

Pitched WLP090 at 23°C, fermented at 18°C

Dry hop with 35g Citra, 25g US Cascade after fermentation completed.


----------



## mje1980 (20/2/15)

pilz

95.2% dingemans
2.4% carapils
2.4% caramunich 1

saaz @ 60,30,cube

wy2000 ( big starter pitched cold )
1.047
32 ibu


----------



## Yob (20/2/15)

Just finished, 2 cubes of dark ale and 15lt slow chill in the FV, will pitch tmoz

Pils / pale / wheat / midnight wheat / amber 

Bittering: Hercules 

Cube 1 - azacca (100g)
Cube 2 - jaryllo (100g)
FV - azacca and jaryllo (50 of each)

OG 1.045
IBU dunno... 50?
EBC dunno... Dark


----------



## Yob (20/2/15)

indica86 said:


> Azacca is an unknown and there is a fair chance from this beer I'll have no idea what anything is bringing to it.


We'll have to compare  first for me too


----------



## indica86 (20/2/15)

Yob said:


> We'll have to compare  first for me too



Cube is leaking... arrrrrr.
Pitching in 15 minutes, fingers crossed.


----------



## sponge (20/2/15)

Brown porter

Based on the recipe I posted in the recipe style thread, although only had 2.5kg of munich left so decided to use it all up, and upon my usual tasting of each grain, found that my victory was a little soft and chewy so have thrown it all out and replaced it with a bit of amber I have laying around.

Using styrians instead of willamette as I've already packed away the vacuum sealer and have already opened the styrians for my previous brew.

I'm liking these leftover brews.. It may save on all of 5min extra work when it comes to moving into our new house, and I should be nicely stocked for the inevitable housewarming party. Currently mashing away..

55% munich
25% pils
5% choc (cold steeped)
5% dark xtal
4% amber
3% spec b
3% brown

Styrians @ FWH

1.047
27IBUs
1450


----------



## yum beer (20/2/15)

Aussie Pale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.039 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.008 
Alcohol (ABV): 4.09 %
Colour (SRM): 3.9 
Bitterness (IBU): 33.8 

41.97% Concerto Ale Simpsons
32.28% Pilsner
25.75% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L Pride of Ringwood (9.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Galaxy (14.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Summer (5.4% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma)
0.7 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

Mash 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes
Fermented at 21°C
Notes: Dry Hop Day 5
Yeast
MJ M4 West Coast Ale
Coopers Pale Ale recultered.


----------



## VP Brewing (20/2/15)

Just milled grain and filled up the kettle for my first stout. Will go out to the shed and fire it up first thing in the morning.
Should get close to 7%. Still tossing up whether to put some oats in just not sure if they have a place in there. 

Bad Smith Extra Stout. 

OG: 1.067
45 IBU
93 EBC
42L 

78% Simpsons Marris Otter
5% JW Roasted Barley
5% Simpsons Chocolate
3% Dark Crystal
3% Carapils
5% Treacle (10 min boil)
1% Carafa Special 1

50g East Kent Goldings @ 60 min
50g Northern Brewer @ 60 min
50g Fuggles @ 60 min

Wyeast 1275 Thames Valley


----------



## jefin (21/2/15)

Couple of brew's going down today

*Berliner Weisse (NB)* (Berliner Weisse)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.032 (°P): 8.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.006 (°P): 1.5
Alcohol (ABV): 3.44 %
Colour (SRM): 2.3 (EBC): 4.5
Bitterness (IBU): 0.0 (Average)

54.9% Pilsner
45.1% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 0 Minutes

Using a home made Lacto starter for 2 or 3 days then us05.

*Mac Porter* (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 32.1 (EBC): 63.1
Bitterness (IBU): 46.7 (Average)

83.3% Maris Otter Malt
6% Carafa II malt
5.6% Crystal 60
2.8% Carapils (Dextrine)
1.9% Black Malt
0.4% Roasted Barley

1.1 g/L Cascade (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
0.7 g/L Chinook (13.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

This brew will have 1 or 2 kg of macadamia nuts added to the mash. The nuts will be roasted two or three times to remove as much oil as possible.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## michaeld16 (21/2/15)

First esb of 2015 in the cube this morning

Mo. 95%
Crystal 40. 2%
Crystal 120. 3%

Mash at 69 for an hour

East kent 60 min. 31 ibu
East kent 30g. In the cube

Nice and simple


----------



## fraser_john (22/2/15)

```
02-22-2015  Baltic Porter
Recipe:       Baltic Porter

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         7.74
Anticipated OG:          1.087    Plato:            20.98
Anticipated SRM:          31.1
Anticipated IBU:          37.4
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 57.4     4.44 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
 33.2     2.57 kg.  Pilsener - Best Maltz         Germany        1.037      1
  3.0     0.23 kg.  Weyermann Caramunich II       Germany        1.035     63
  2.9     0.23 kg.  Special B Malt                Belgian        1.030    120
  2.6     0.20 kg.  Chocolate Malt                Great Britain  1.034    475
  0.9     0.07 kg.  Weyermann Carafa Special III  Germany        1.035    660

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 24.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  14.00  31.8  90 min.
 28.00 g.     Tettnanger                        Pellet   4.50   5.5  15 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis W-34/70 Saflager - 4 packs rehydrated @24c in 400ml boiled tap water
```


----------



## jimmy86 (27/2/15)

Cream ale.

4.2%
17 IBU
80% pale
20% flaked maize
64degC mash for 2hrs
Cascade at 60 mins

2112 wyeast lots of it.


----------



## Rambo (28/2/15)

Just back from a trip to Scotland and enjoyed this one on hand pump. Thought I'd give it a go. (Found some notes from the brewer on some other forums which helped with grain and hop choice.)

*Deuchars IPA* (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.040 (°P): 10.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.04 %
Colour (SRM): 4.4 (EBC): 8.6
Bitterness (IBU): 28.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

90% Golden Promise Malt
5% Brown Sugar, Light
5% Wheat Malt

0.4 g/L Fuggles (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.6 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Willamette (7.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## hwall95 (28/2/15)

After a couple month hop shortage, I think it's time to get a nice APA going and test out Mosiac for the first time.

*Mosiac Pale Ale:*

OG: 1.051 IBU: 44
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
Colour: 16 EBC

*Grain:*
3.75kg Maris Otter (TF) - 70%
1.05kg Munich I - 20%
0.27kg Wheat Malt - 5%
0.27kg Light Crystal - 5%

*Hops:*
10g Mosiac @ 60min
50g Mosiac @ cube
40g Dry hop

*Yeast:*
Either US05 or MJ West Coast, fermented at 18

*Mash Schedule & Boil:*
Single Rest at 68, Mash Out at 78 & Sparge. Boil for 70min.


----------



## waggastew (1/3/15)

Trying Pratty1's award winning US Amber. Just chilling down now.....

Recipe Specifications

```
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 15.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
21.00 l               Wauchope                                 Water         1        -             
4.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   3        -             
3.25 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)         Grain         4        57.4 %        
1.00 kg               Voyager Veloria (4.5 SRM)                Grain         5        17.7 %        
0.56 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         6        10.0 %        
0.34 kg               Caramunich II (61.0 SRM)                 Grain         7        6.0 %         
0.28 kg               Oats, Flaked (1.0 SRM)                   Grain         8        4.9 %         
0.17 kg               Caraaroma (130.0 SRM)                    Grain         9        3.0 %         
0.06 kg               Chocolate Malt (350.0 SRM)               Grain         10       1.1 %         
15.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min     Hop           11       17.2 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        12       -             
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           13       4.6 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           14       8.3 IBUs      
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           15       2.5 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min      Hop           16       4.6 IBUs      
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           17       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min      Hop           18       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         19       -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         20       -             
20.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days      Hop           21       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days  Hop           22       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.66 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 19.26 l of water at 70.9 C          66.0 C        60 min
```


----------



## Eagleburger (1/3/15)

Coopers pale ale. making starter now from yeast in the fridge dated 5/6/14. Looks a bit suspect but smells good.

10kg BB ale
1kg BB wheat
POR to 27IBU.

shooting for 50L @ 1.055

Shouldnt tax the brain.


----------



## verysupple (1/3/15)

Just busted out a dry stout.

71 % Simpsons Maris Otter
20 % Flaked barley
9 % Simpsons roasted barley

Mash sechedule:
50 C for 15 min
63 C for 45 min
71 C for 15 min
76 C for mash out

OG: 1.047
Expected FG: 1.011
IBU: 42
EBC: 70

Target at 60 min.

Wyeast 1084 @ 18 C


It looks a bit pale, more brown than the black I was going for. But I'll see how it tastes after packaging before altering the recipe.

I used 150 g of rice hulls to help lautering because of the 1 kg of flaked barley. Next time I think I'll use more because it was a pain. I batch sparge and it didn't quite get stuck but it was only a trickle. Usually I have the valve fully open. 

EDIT: added mash schedule
2nd EDIT: Next time I'd lower the OG to ~1.042. I went with a higher gravity this time because I'm still learning my new system and wanted to stick to a 5 kg grain bill to get more data.


----------



## Mr B (1/3/15)

*11 Knights of Columbus IPA Dbl batch*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 60.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

91.21% Pale Ale Malt
4.89% Caramunich I
3.91% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.6 g/L Columbus (13.6% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Columbus (13.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Columbus (13.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Columbus (13.6% Alpha) @ 7 Days (Dry Hop)

Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Did 50l of this one today, filled 2 cubes, variation to the recipe was 20g of Cascade and Columbus in respective cubes (instead of 40g Columbus at 0 mins)

Fell 7 points short on pre boil gravity, so put ~1kg DME in to make up. A bit of quick research there....... couldn't find the calcs, and eventually checked in Brewmate - and there is was, simple 

I made a similar one previously, and didn't dry hop and it was delish, not sure if I will or wont do that bit......

Should be noice regardless


----------



## Weizguy (1/3/15)

Style: American Pale Ale Brewer: Weizguy
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Boil Volume: 28.84 L Boil Time: 75 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Brew Pot (15 Gal) and Igloo/Gott Cooler (10 Gal)
Actual Efficiency: 81.2 %

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 42.0
nice hop flavour when fresh

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
3.30 kg Pilsner (BB pale) (3.9 EBC) Grain 74.6 %
0.45 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.2 %
0.35 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 7.9 %
0.22 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (124.1 EBC) Grain 5.0 %
0.10 kg Wheat Malt, Joe White (3.9 EBC) Grain 2.3 %
38.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (60 min) Hops 33.1 IBU
20.00 gm Cascad [6.70%] (5 min) Hops 2.9 IBU
20.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (1 min) Hops 2.9 IBU
10.00 gm Cascade [6.70%] (10 min) Hops 1.7 IBU
0.82 ml Boil-over insurance (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
0.82 tsp Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
0 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [or Pacman or Flying Dog, whichever arcs up first)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.048 SG (1.045-1.060 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.010-1.015 SG) Measured Final Gravity: 1.006 SG
Estimated Color: 13.2 EBC (9.9-27.6 EBC) Color [Color]
Bitterness: 40.6 IBU (30.0-50.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.5 AAU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 4.7 % (4.5-6.0 %) Actual Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 %
Actual Calories: 450 cal/l


Mash Profile Name: Single Infusion, Medium Body Mash Tun Weight: 4.08 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 4.42 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Grain Temperature: 24.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Sparge Water: 15.36 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash In Add 12.41 L of water at 74.4 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 6.50 L of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 10 min

Got a first in a comp for this, but no need to start calling me Les the APAguy (yet)


----------



## Adam Howard (1/3/15)

Brewed this last Thursday. First batch after a year and a half hiatus. Brewed on a whole new system. Had approx. 35kg of Best Pilsen left from when I was last brewing which still tasted fresh and fine so I've decided to do a few SMASH beers to use it up, starting with a Centennial beer.

Recipe: SMASH Blonde (Centennial)
Brewer: Adam
Style: Blonde Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 50L
Post Boil Volume: 42l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 2.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 25.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 88.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 99.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
18.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
16.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
8.00 kg Pilsen (BestMÃ¤lz) (1.8 SRM) Grain 4 100.0 %
23.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.4 IBUs
25.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 9.6 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
25.00 g Centennial [8.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 3 Hop 8 4.8 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 -


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.00 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 24.00 l of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 15 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 41.31 l water at 76.0 C
Notes:
------
Split salt additions 50:50 across mash and sparge water. Additional 9g CaSO4, 9g Epsom and 2g CaCl in sparge water.

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Had a few issues during the brew day, couldn't find my Refractometer and my accurate thermometer so I was relying on my old PID to keep the mash where I wanted it. Had this recipe set up as a 34L stronger batch that would be diluted to 40L in the fermentor (2x17L cubes for no-chill) but ended up with two cubes with wort left in the kettle so I ran that out into a big saucepan, quickly boiled to sterilise and then used that 7L of wort as a starter for the yeast. Pitched both cubes and the pot of starter and ended up with bang on 40L of 1.053 wort. Had calculated for 80% eff and ended up with 88%. 

Overnight yeast starter meant that there was full krausen within about 8hrs and now a few days into the ferment it's smelling delicious. Next batch will be a Mosaic one, can't wait. Need to find my refrac!


----------



## technobabble66 (3/3/15)

Cranked out an English Bitter of sorts to test out the new 3V setup. Epic Fail - mash temp was all over the shop.

*Rezza Bitter*
Vol = 24L (adjusted to 26L)
OG = 1.040 (became 1.050 _after _volume adjustment)
FG = 1.011
IBU = 25
EBC = 23
alc = 4.5% (now 5.3%)

3.4kg TFFMMO
0.4kg Simpsons Amber
0.2kg Caraboh
0.1kg Simpsons Med crystal
0.1kg Simpson Dark Crystal
0.02kg Acidulated

22L Mash, 15L Sparge

1.5g CaSO4, 1.5g MgSO4, 3.3g CaCl2 into mash
1.1g CaSO4, 1.1g MgSO4, 2.3g CaCl2 into sparge

1.1g CaSO4, 1.1g MgSO4, 2.3g CaCl2 into boil

66/72/78 for 60/20/2

10g Horizon @ 40min
10g Horizon, 10g Cascade, 20g EKG @ 20min
20g EKG @ 0min

15g EKG @ dry

Massive disaster trying to control temp into and through the MLT, so the mash ended up something like 62/65/67/73/78 for 10/50/10/20/2. Will return to the previous set-up to re-think my system. <_<
Pitched a rehydrated MJ79 (Burton Union) at 22°C, to chill down & ferment at 19°C
Initial efficiency (originally calc'd at 75%) came in at 85%, then after rinsing the trub to get some extra sugaz out of it, came in at 101% (WTF?!?) so had to adjust to 26.5L (max safe-ish vol in my FV) and accept that the OG=1.050.
I like the high efficiency, but it just totally screwed my intended 4.5%alc recipe!! So much for a lighter Bitter/ESB :mellow:
On the plus side, it was tasting a little more bitter than intended out of the hydro samle, so the higher vol & OG may be OK.


----------



## pat_00 (4/3/15)

I'm making an arrogant bastard(ish) clone with homegrown Chinook hops:

Arrogant bastard (ipa)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.070 (°P): 17.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.018 (°P): 4.6
Alcohol (ABV): 6.88 %
Colour (SRM): 19.9 (EBC): 39.2
Bitterness (IBU): 94.4 (Average)

93% Maris Otter Malt
7% Special-B

1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort)
1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with M44

M44 was slow to start, but has finished it's job in 10 days. Not as slow as I was expecting given some of the feedback. Will be cold crashing tonight.


----------



## IsonAd (7/3/15)

pat_00 said:


> I'm making an arrogant bastard(ish) clone with homegrown Chinook hops:
> 
> Arrogant bastard (ipa)
> 
> ...


Interested in how this goes. I'll be doing an AB clone soon too but with caraaroma instead of special b, and I'll prob add a good chunk of flameout hops.


----------



## AndrewQLD (7/3/15)

German Pilsner experimenting using a double decoction mash and getting rid of some leftover hops. The change in color from the decoction was amazing, the wort ended up looking like honey.

Estimated OG: 1.049 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.8 IBUs
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.40 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) ( Grain 1 97.0 %  
0.14 kg Acid Malt (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 3.0 % 
12.00 g Pride of Ringwood [9.00 %] - Boil 90.0 m Hop 3 14.7 IBUs 
15.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] - Boil Hop 4 9.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.80 %] - Boil Hop 5 7.0 IBUs 
5.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
2.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 7 - 


Mash Schedule: Decoction Mash, Double
Total Grain Weight: 4.54 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 16.22 l of water at 60.0 C 55.0 C 15 min 
Saccharification Add 6.49 l of water at 86.4 C 63.0 C 30 min 
Saccharification Decoct 3.61 l of mash and boil it 68.0 C 30 min 
Mash Out Decoct 8.35 l of mash and boil it 78.0 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 15.76 l water at 78.0 C


----------



## indica86 (7/3/15)

Wow, that looks GREAT Andrew.
Recently have made a White IPA, an Amber, a Porter, another IPA, an APA and a Red Rye.
Needed to build up stocks.


----------



## mje1980 (7/3/15)

Next up is a plain pale ale. 

Mostly mo, 5% caramunich 1, a touch of carapils and willamette. I'll try the Irish ale yeast in it. 

1.043
25 Ibu


----------



## Eagleburger (7/3/15)

Did a simple Coopers pale ale last night.



10kg BB ale
1kg BB wheat
Sprinkle of Calcium chloride
Pinch of ascorbic acid.

Mash in at 65 and kept there for two hrs.
Boil for 90 minutes
60g POR at 60min
20g fuggles at 10min(found in bottom of freezer)
Pitched a 4L starter of CPA yeast into 51L of 1.050 at 17degC and was in bed at 11pm. Not too bad considering I turned on the elements at 6pm.


----------



## menoetes (7/3/15)

Big brew week this weeks - 3 brews down over 2 days... :icon_cheers:


*Apollo Pale Ale* (Standard/Ordinary Bitter)
_25lts_

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011
Alcohol (ABV): 4.8%
Colour (EBC): 11.5
Bitterness (IBU): 32.9

86% Maris Otter Malt
7% Flaked Oats
7% Torrified wheat

0.2 g/lt Flaconers Flight 10.8%AA @ 60min
0.4 g/lt Flaconers Flight 10.8%AA @ 30min
1.0 g/lt Flaconers Flight 10.8%AA @ 15min
1.2 g/lt Galaxy 12%AA @ 5min

Wyeast 1318: London III

60min Mash @ 67'c, boil for 60min
Brewbrite and Yeast nutrient thrown in @ 10min

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sally's Spiced Saison* (Belgian Saison)
_22lts_

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012
Alcohol (ABV): 4.8%
Colour (EBC): 7.9
Bitterness (IBU): 25.6

42% Briess Pale Ale Malt
12.5% Wheat Malt
8% Vienna
6.5% Flaked Oats
31% Liquid Pilsen Malt Extract

0.4 g/lt Magnum 14%AA @ 60min
0.9 g/lt D-Saaz 3%AA (Riwaka) @ 30min
0.9 g/lt D-Saaz 3%AA (Riwaka) @ 20min
0.9 g/lt D-Saaz 3%AA (Riwaka) @ 10min

1x 11g packet of Belle Saison Yeast (rehydrated)

_Spices_
1 teaspoon of grated ginger,
2 large pieces of cassia bark,
3 cloves - smashed,
1 teaspoon of Chinese 5 spice

Mashed @ 63'c for 30 min then 67'c for another 40min. 60min boil with spices, brewbrite, yeast nutrient and extract all added @ 10min.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Simcoe Smash *(American Pale/Bitter)
_25lts_

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011
Alcohol (ABV): 4.4%
Colour (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 31.7

100% Barrett Burston Pale (2 Row) Malt

0.4 g/lt Simcoe 13.2%AA @ 60min
1.0 g/lt Simcoe 13.2%AA @ 15min
1.0 g/lt Simcoe 13.2%AA @ 5min

Wyeast 1272: American Ale II

Mashed for 60min @ 66'c. 60min Boil.

Brewbrite and yeast nutrient added to boil @ 10min

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It was a busy few days!


----------



## mje1980 (7/3/15)

Going to try a double double brewday so double of pale ale and double kolsh

Kolsh

96.4% ding pils
3.6% carapils

Long low mash at 62, 72-30, mashout

Not sure what hop yet, maybe saaz.

1.041
25 IBU
Wy 2565


----------



## Eagleburger (7/3/15)

> *Simcoe Smash *(American Pale/Bitter)
> _25lts_
> 
> Original Gravity (OG): 1.046
> ...







Found some Simcoe last night. Will brew it next week.


----------



## paulyman (7/3/15)

Just finished a 36L brew, did Pratty1's Snoweater Ale.


----------



## Brew Forky (7/3/15)

My first oatmeal Stout:

*Pirate Stout* (American Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.058 (°P): 14.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.08 %
Colour (SRM): 42.6 (EBC): 83.9
Bitterness (IBU): 35.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

74.07% American 2-Row
7.41% Chocolate
7.41% Flaked Oats
3.7% Crystal 40
3.7% Crystal 90
3.7% Roasted Barley

0.8 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Willamette (5.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Danstar Nottingham


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Brewing tomorrow. Go you good thing :beerbang:


----------



## paulyman (7/3/15)

Brew Forky said:


> My first oatmeal Stout:


I plan on my first soon as well, it's currently 3rd in the queue behind Pratty1's Amber and my first Smoked Porter (Stone Brewery recipe).


----------



## Brew Forky (7/3/15)

paulyman said:


> I plan on my first soon as well, it's currently 3rd in the queue behind Pratty1's Amber and my first Smoked Porter (Stone Brewery recipe).


Yeah, I'm getting a list up at the moment. Studying Strong Belgian Ale. I came to the conclusion a week ago that instead of being obsessed with keeping my stocks of session beers up, I should focus on creating some choice beers and if I have to buy a carton of Atomic to see me through, then so be it.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (8/3/15)

Mashing an American IPA at the moment and using it to clean out some leftover hop quantities.

JW Ale 78% 
Wey Munich 18% 
Dark Xtal 4%

Aiming for an OG of 1.065

Horizon at 60 minutes to 20IBU.
Various quantities of the following cubed hopped to bring it up to 65IBU:
Centennial
Galaxy
Mt Hood
Citra
Chinook

Will dry hop with some combo of the above as well.
Two packets of BRY-97


----------



## IsonAd (8/3/15)

Brewed an APA with the Epic pale ale hopping schedule, using home grown cascade and Chinook. First time brewing with flowers. Unless the flavour is amazing I don't think I'll be doing it again. Waaay too messy.


----------



## Grainer (8/3/15)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Grainers Pilsner
Brewer: John Hayman
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 26L preboil volume before adding reminder

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 72.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 69.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 55.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 55.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
14.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
9.62 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 90.9 % 
0.50 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 4.7 % 
0.46 kg Brewers Malt 2-Row (Briess) (3.5 EBC) Grain 4 4.3 % 
42.01 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 25.5 IBUs 
114.35 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 10.8 IBUs 
57.39 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 2.2 IBUs 
98.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) [35.49 Yeast 9 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.58 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 27.59 l of water at 72.4 C 66.0 C 90 min 
Mash Out Add 15.45 l of water at 95.1 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 39.55 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grainer (8/3/15)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Grainers Pale Ale
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.98 l
Post Boil Volume: 50.79 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 46.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 44.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 22.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 85.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
11.80 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (6.9 EBC) Grain 1 81.4 % 
0.90 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 2 6.2 % 
0.90 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 3 6.2 % 
0.90 kg Wheat, Torrified (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.2 % 
56.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 21.8 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 21.8 IBUs 
56.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 28.3 IBUs 
2.00 Items Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
56.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 13.4 IBUs 
56.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
56.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) [124 Yeast 12 - 
3.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 13 - 
56.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
56.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 14.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 40.84 l of water at 72.7 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 37.68 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## QldKev (8/3/15)

IsonAd said:


> Brewed an APA with the Epic pale ale hopping schedule, using home grown cascade and Chinook. First time brewing with flowers. Unless the flavour is amazing I don't think I'll be doing it again. Waaay too messy.


For taste, I'd never choose pellets over fresh flowers. I wish I could get more fresh flowers.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/3/15)

*Zythos Ale*

OG - 1.058
FG - 1.011
ABV - 6.1%
EBC - 7.3
IBU - 46
Vol - 20Lt
Mash Eff - 92%
BH Eff - 70%

90% - Breiss 2 Row
10% - Wheat Malt

Mash - 55c/10m, 65c/40m, 73c/30m, 76c/30m

Cascade @ 60m - 32ibu
Zythos @ 5m - 14ibu

Fermented with WLP007 - Dry English Ale @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Zythos - 6g/L ( 2 separate additions, 56g for 5days then another 56g for 5 more days )

Misc - Yeast Nutrient, Pure O2, 15g Gypsum.

:super:


----------



## Tahoose (8/3/15)

Heavy hop load!!

I love it


----------



## fletcher (8/3/15)

never tried el dorado so decided to give it a crack in a hoppy pale ale.

trad ale
crystal 60
wheat
magnum at 60
massive dump of el dorado at 5
massive dump of el dorado dry hopped.
no chill
us-05 or m44


----------



## peekaboo_jones (8/3/15)

Currently in the twin vessels are:
- stock Coopers Mexican cerveza
- Abbey blonde (Coopers website recipe) with both S-33 and T-58

Plan to brew a hoppy American brown ale, a malty English bitter and might give the lagers a crack this year... Probably a pilsner and hopefully an easy drinking Aussie lager.


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/3/15)

fletcher said:


> never tried el dorado so decided to give it a crack in a hoppy pale ale.
> 
> trad ale
> crystal 60
> ...


Hi fletcher,

Got your text and we should have made time to share our beers, top day thought right?

Hey this recipe with El Dorado looks good, make sure you get some Gypsum and add 10g to the mash and 5g to the boil, make those hops shine!!


----------



## Blind Dog (9/3/15)

1st brew for a while yesterday. Lots of niggles (could not find the malt pipe nut, 1st boil over in a while etc) but put down a session IPA with about 25% wheat, 15% Munich and then MO. Aiming for 3.4% ABV with 40IBU from Amarillo, galaxy and simcoe at flameout and cubed. Will use wlp007


----------



## fletcher (9/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi fletcher,
> 
> Got your text and we should have made time to share our beers, top day thought right?
> 
> Hey this recipe with El Dorado looks good, make sure you get some Gypsum and add 10g to the mash and 5g to the boil, make those hops shine!!


hey mate,

yeah. absolute cracker of a day. i would have come and tried a lot more than those of the brewers beside me but had a mate who was going to help serve flake out on me on the day! all good though. so happy about my result too!


----------



## hwall95 (9/3/15)

My brother ask him to make him a hoppy red ale, somewhat similiar to Nail's Red Ale, so based off what the bottle/tap decal said it had in it I thought up a recipe (Centennial instead of Citra though cause I had none) however then altered it slightly to add roasted barley as from my quick research it apparently gives a nice redness when paired with caraaroma. Well anyways it came out black so I guess he's getting a hoppy dark ale..

OG: 1.060 IBU: 35
FG: 1.014 Colour: 31 EBC
ABV: 5.9% Size: 23L

*Malt Bill:*
4.7kg Maris Otter
1.25kg Dark Munich
0.2kg Caraaroma
0.05kg Roasted Barley

*Hops:*
12g Centennial @ 60min
54g Centennial @ Cube
40g Dry hop

*Yeast:*
2 packs of MJ M44 - West Coast.

*Mash, Boil and Pitching:*
Mashed at 68 for 60min, mashout at 78, sparge at 78, 70min boil and pitched at 18.

Will be interesting how it turns out, hoping that it doesn't become too roasty despite the colour but if so, at least I've found centennial to go alright in darker beers.


----------



## Blind Dog (10/3/15)

you may well find it's more deep ruby than black once done and clear.


----------



## hwall95 (10/3/15)

Blind Dog said:


> you may well find it's more deep ruby than black once done and clear.


Hope so, deep ruby would be great! Next time Ill drop the colour down to be a brighter though


----------



## pat_00 (10/3/15)

IsonAd said:


> Interested in how this goes. I'll be doing an AB clone soon too but with caraaroma instead of special b, and I'll prob add a good chunk of flameout hops.


I've never had an arrogant bastard, so I'm not sure how close it is.

It's pretty young still, but I think I could have been more heavy handed with the late hops, or my home grown hops weren't picked at their peak.

Still delicious, if a little bit sweet for my liking. Ended at 1.17.


----------



## crowmanz (10/3/15)

after work brew day, re-doing the sticks and stones pacific ale clone as I lost almost a full keg of it 2 weekends ago due to a loose john guest fitting in my portable keg set up.

hopefully this one last a bit longer.


----------



## Brew Forky (10/3/15)

crowmanz said:


> after work brew day, re-doing the sticks and stones pacific ale clone as I lost almost a full keg of it 2 weekends ago due to a loose john guest fitting in my portable keg set up.
> 
> hopefully this one last a bit longer.


I imagine the heartache is worse than the 2 sentences typed on the Internet. Good luck :beer:


----------



## crowmanz (11/3/15)

Brew Forky said:


> I imagine the heartache is worse than the 2 sentences typed on the Internet. Good luck :beer:


And to make things worse it had survived the cyclone, a 9+hr drive, barge trip to straddie, and was for my brothers 18th family get together. luckily I had a 2nd keg (but only a kit honey wheat beer) and that it poured into the bottom of the wheelie bin thing I had it in. I still drank plenty of the ice/water/beer mixture that night, it wasn't going to beat me ahaha.

Weeknight brewing though went better than expected. I had a timer set up to my urn to start heating the water 30mins before I got home, mashed in around 5.15pm and cubed by around 8.30-9pm. Only trouble I had was a no-chill cube that wanted to slowly suck in air, keg lube and thread tape helped but will chuck it in FV and yeast ASAP.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (11/3/15)

Missed out last winter on the Plum Porter I was going to make definitely on my list to do this year I had all my ingredients ready to go last year even the plums but haven't brewed for a year. I will be adding prune juice instead of the plums so it will be a bit of trial and error to get the quantity of prune juice right. Really enjoyed this drink when in the UK last year.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/3/15)

Planned for this weekend to fill a mates keg .

*American Pale Ale*

OG - 1.052
FG - 1.010
ABV - 5.6%
IBU - 38
EBC - 12
Vol - 20Lt

*Malts*

87% Briess 2 Row
10% Wheat Malt
3% Medium Crystal (60L)

Mash Profile - MI/58c, 55c/10m, 65c/40m, 72c/20m, 78c/30m

*Hops *

Simcoe & Citra @ 20m = 15 ibu
Simcoe & Citra @ 10m = 15 ibu
Simcoe, Citra & Galaxy @ 2m = 8 ibu

Fermented with WLP001 @ 19c - increase to 21c after 4days of ferment.

Dry hopped with Simcoe, Citra & Galaxy 3g/L for 5-7days @ 21c

Misc - Yeast Nutrient, Whirlfloc, Pure O2, Gypsum 15g.

B)


----------



## Adam Howard (11/3/15)

Knocking this out as we speak.

Recipe: SMaSH Blonde (Mosaic)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 52 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 2.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 27.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
18.00 g Gypsum
16.00 g Epsom Salt
4.00 g Calcium Chloride
8.00 kg Pilsen (Bestmalz) (1.8 SRM)
10g Mosaic [13.10 %] - Boil 60.0 m 8.2 IBUs
20g Mosaic [13.10 %] - Boil 30.0 m 12.6 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet
20g Mosaic [13.10 %] - Steep/Whirl 30.0m 6.3 IBUs
US-05 harvested from currently fermenting batch.


Mashed at 66 for 60 mins. Sparged with 36L at 76 degrees. Salt additions split in half across mash water and sparge water.

Tried to replicate the volumes for my last SMaSH. Wondering whether I'll get over the calculated efficiency like I did last time. Until I fork out for a new refractometer I'm stuck basing my efficiencies off the gravity/volume into the fermenter (which is the overall efficiency calculation anyway!).

First time brewing with Mosaic. Smells BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Adam Howard (11/3/15)

Knocked out the two 17L cubes and filled a stockpot with approx. 6L of wort until the kettle ran dry, gave the stockpot a quick heat on the stove and then chilled the wort in the sink. Harvested a schooner of US-05 cake from a freshly kegged batch and tossed it in the stockpot, head off to do some shopping, come back 45 mins later to THIS!





The Mosaic hop aroma already coming out of this krausen is delicious.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/3/15)

^ ^

Recently made a Rye Pale Ale with Mosaic @ 10, 5 WP and Dry Hopped 2g/L - excellent hop! :icon_drool2:


----------



## fletcher (14/3/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Planned for this weekend to fill a mates keg .
> 
> *American Pale Ale*
> 
> ...


can that mate be me? my kegs need filling too


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (14/3/15)

An ordinary bitter for me today, Wheeler's Boddingtons Bitter recipe.

Maris Otter 91.5%
Medium Crystal 5.7%
Sugar 2.8%

Mash at 66 for 90 minutes.
OG of 1.035

90 minute boil with Whitbread Goldings @90 min to 27IBU
Cube hop with Fuggles to add an extra 2-3IBU.

WLP-002 starter will be ready to pitch tomorrow.


----------



## jefin (15/3/15)

Going down today. Imperial Red IPA

*IRA* (Imperial IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.085 (°P): 20.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.019 (°P): 4.8
Alcohol (ABV): 8.69 %
Colour (SRM): 14.7 (EBC): 29.0
Bitterness (IBU): 202.7 (Average)

79.68% Pale Ale Malt
13.28% Munich I
4.25% Crystal 60
2.26% Caramunich I
0.53% Roasted Barley

4.8 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)
1.6 g/L Warrior (15.8% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Continuously hopped over the 90mins, DFH90 minute style.

Cheers Jefin


----------



## waggastew (15/3/15)

American Pale Ale from the AHA winners recipe list from a few years back

```
Recipe: ODP-1 - Opening Day Pale Ale
Brewer: Stewart Smith
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) Recipe from AHA winners circle

http://wiki.homebrewersassociation.org/OpeningDayPaleAle

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 55.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 69.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
2.50 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   2        -             
5.60 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         3        81.7 %        
0.42 kg               Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM)                  Grain         4        6.1 %         
0.42 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)    Grain         5        6.1 %         
0.42 kg               Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM)               Grain         6        6.1 %         
15.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min     Hop           7        12.3 IBUs     
15.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min         Hop           8        16.0 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
30.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           10       11.6 IBUs     
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           11       15.1 IBUs     
30.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min      Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           13       0.0 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         14       -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         15       -             
30.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days  Hop           16       0.0 IBUs      
30.00 g               Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days      Hop           17       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.85 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 22.38 l of water at 75.6 C          67.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (1.72l, 17.23l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## paulyman (20/3/15)

Brewing a 36L batch of Pratty1's Amber Ale #5 tomorrow. Couldn't source any Citra, so subbing in Mosaic (my new fav anyway).


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/3/15)

paulyman said:


> Brewing a 36L batch of Pratty1's Amber Ale #5 tomorrow. Couldn't source any Citra, so subbing in Mosaic (my new fav anyway).


Mosaic will be great! I made a rye pale ale recently with it and it would be great with this AAA. Hope it turns up trumps


----------



## paulyman (20/3/15)

Yeah I did an all Mosaic IPA, it was brilliant. Can't wait to try it.

Bottling the Snoweater ale tomorrow as well and will wash the yeast from it for this batch. It tastes amazing, great malt hit and the Chinook really adds to it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/3/15)

paulyman said:


> Bottling the Snoweater ale tomorrow as well and will wash the yeast from it for this batch. It tastes amazing, great malt hit and the Chinook really adds to it.


you made the snow eater ale, nice one! I have about 4 liters left in the keg and its a nice beer, if I make that again I think I will include a whirlpool addition of about 2g/L and get those oils right through.

The Illawarra IPA, did you post that into this thread?


----------



## paulyman (21/3/15)

Can't remember if I posted the recipe or not. So here it is.

Illawarra Flame (IPA):

66% BHE

V1 - 80% Pale, 15% Vienna, 5% Crystal

20g Mosaic @ First Wort Hop
45g Mosaic @ 20
35g Mosaic @ 10
150g Mosaic @ Dry Hop for 5 days

OG 1.072 (1.070 actual), IBU's 62, EBC 19, ABV 7.4%

The mash schedule was 63 for 15, 67 for 60, 72 for 20 and mash out at 78 for 10.

WLP001 at 20 degrees.


----------



## hwall95 (21/3/15)

Return of the Hefe: 

OG: 1.051 EBC: 6
FG: 1.012 IBU: 12
Size: 23L

3.12kg - 60% Wheat Malt -Wey
2.08kg - 40% Pilsner Malt - Wey
9g Magnum @ 60min
Wyeast 3638 - Bavarian Wheat

Repeat batch since the 1st turned out fantastic, time to test the repeatability of the my brewing process. 

Slight changes though, dropped the mash from 67 to 65/66 to hopefully make it slightly more drier


----------



## Matt (22/3/15)

SMaSH Gordon:

1.037 worth of Voyager Veloria at 68oC (BIAB)
Whitbread Goldings Variety 25 IBU @ 60 mins
Another 3 IBU at 10 mins
Whirlfloc at 5 mins
Repeated 10 min addition at knockout. 

Chucked in S-04 because my Bedford Ale starter is sulking. It's been 24 hours and it sure as hell doesn't  <_<


----------



## IsonAd (22/3/15)

Made Jamils West coast blaster american amber a few weeks back. Not all that impressed I have to say. It's got no where near the hop punch I was hoping for. Can't decide if it's me (more than likely but I hit all my numbers) or the recipe isn't all that 'blasting'.


----------



## indica86 (26/3/15)

Recipe: Benny's Big Red
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 28.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 65.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
7.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 2 78.7 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 3 15.7 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 4 3.9 %
0.10 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (482.6 EBC) Grain 5 1.6 %
25.00 g Chinook [12.60 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 6 30.5 IBUs
75.00 g Santiam [6.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 7 13.9 IBUs
50.00 g Jarrylo [15.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20. Hop 8 21.2 IBUs

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Black n Tan (26/3/15)

IsonAd said:


> Made Jamils West coast blaster american amber a few weeks back. Not all that impressed I have to say. It's got no where near the hop punch I was hoping for. Can't decide if it's me (more than likely but I hit all my numbers) or the recipe isn't all that 'blasting'.


I agree that it wasn't overly hoppy, so I dry hop with 2g/L (Amarillo and Simcoe). It was well received at the Vic 2014 case swap. Is it in a keg or bottle? If it is kegged you could keg hop it.


----------



## IsonAd (27/3/15)

Bottle unfortunately. I too dry hopped about 2g/l of Amarillo and cascade. Still not much going on. I think the crystal just overrides it. Colour looks nice but its too sweet for me and doesn't have that raison or chewey caramel flavour I was expecting either.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/3/15)

Having a crack at a Fuller's London Pride clone using the recipe in BYO mag.

OG 1.041
FG 1.010

Maris Otter 91.1%
Medium Xtal 8.9%

Mash at 65C for 90 minutes.

Target for 60 minutes and Challenger and Northdown cube hopped. Est IBU of 33.

Will ferment using a 2nd gen WLP-002 slurry.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/3/15)

Hey KK. 
V keen to hear how this goes. 
I was surprised w the BYO recipe that they didn't use EKG in the cube w the challenger. 
Pls report when it's drinking!


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/3/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey KK.
> V keen to hear how this goes.
> I was surprised w the BYO recipe that they didn't use EKG in the cube w the challenger.
> Pls report when it's drinking!


I ummed and ahhed a bit over this brew to be honest.

I was tossing up between three recipes: Wheeler, BYO and the Electric Brewery. Only one of the three (Wheeler) included EKG.
In the end it seemed the the BYO recipe was the way to go, particularly given the Fuller's Brewing Director had supposedly reviewed the recipe and gave it the nod.

I'll report back as you suggest. Cheers.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/3/15)

Apparently Wheeler generally goes to the brewery in question and basically wrangles the actual recipe out of the brewers (where possible). I'm assuming he needs to fill the gaps with some/many of them, but he seems to be recognized in the UK as presenting the recipes as authentic as possible. 
One minor note is that there will be differences in how a recipe works at a macro scale as opposed to our scale. And the yeast details are normally absent - somewhat important for UK ales. 
I could easily be mistaken, but that's the impression I got of Wheeler, while researching Theakstons Old Peculier (and Fullers LP). 
Didn't know the fullers BD gave the BYO version the nod. Not sure if that reassures me though. They're sly buggers, those brewers!
I tried some on tap a few weeks ago and I decided/guessed I'd need to use EKG in it somewhere, and also do a reduction to get that LP flavour. 
Did/will you do a boiled reduction of the wort?


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (28/3/15)

technobabble66 said:


> One minor note is that there will be differences in how a recipe works at a macro scale as opposed to our scale. And the yeast details are normally absent - somewhat important for UK ales.
> Didn't know the fullers BD gave the BYO version the nod. Not sure if that reassures me though. They're sly buggers, those brewers!
> Did/will you do a boiled reduction of the wort?


It's definitely not the 'real' Fuller's recipe. The BYO article stated they do a parti-gyle and the blend the different strength runnings to do everything from Chiswick Bitter (3.5%) to Golden Pride (8.5%) (link).
The BD reviewed the BYO recipe and I guess suggested it was ok in that it would give something similar.

Happy with the yeast though because as far as I know WLP002 is the Fuller's yeast.
I didn't do a boiled reduction or anything fancy...plain old single infusion with a mashout (BIAB).


----------



## Adam Howard (28/3/15)

Knocking out my first Belgian Dark (Jamil's BCS recipe) tomorrow. Found my refractometer so I'm hoping I'll hit all my numbers!

Recipe: Belgian Dark Strong
Brewer: Adam

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 47.52 l
Post Boil Volume: 37.02 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 34.00 l
Bottling Volume: 33.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.100 SG
Estimated Color: 23.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 30.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------

9.70 kg Pilsen (BestMalz) 62.2 %
1.70 kg Munich (BestMalz) 10.9 %
0.84 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) 5.4 %
0.84 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) 5.4 %
0.84 kg Special B (Dingemans) 5.4 %
0.42 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) 2.7 %
0.42 kg Wheat (BestMalz) 2.7 %
40.00 g Horizon [11.50 %] - First Wort 90.0 min 33.8 IBUs
0.84 kg Table Sugar 5.4 %
1.0 pkg Belgian Abbey II (Wyeast Labs #1762)


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 15.59 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Protein Rest Add 45.00 l of water at 53.5 C 50.0 C 10 min
Saccharification Heat to 67.0 C over 20 min 67.0 C 90 min
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 12 min 78.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 17.30 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## mofox1 (28/3/15)

*Big chewy stout:*

OG: 1.075
FG: 1.021
IBU: 45

70% MO
10% Amber
4% Brown
4% Choc
4% Wheat
3% Light Crystal (30)
2% Roasted Barley
2% Roasted Wheat
1% Caraaroma

Mashed low - 62ish. I'd like to call it a single step but it was more a sliding scale from 58 to 62 followed by a ramp up to mash out after about 45min.

Bittered with Columbus to about 18 IBU, made up the rest with EKG at 30, 10, 0min, & cube additions of EKG & Chinook flowers.

Got a Burton Ale yeast (WLP023) spinning up now. Been under water since August, and took off well!


----------



## yum beer (29/3/15)

IsonAd said:


> Made Jamils West coast blaster american amber a few weeks back. Not all that impressed I have to say. It's got no where near the hop punch I was hoping for. Can't decide if it's me (more than likely but I hit all my numbers) or the recipe isn't all that 'blasting'.


Someone fell for the ol' American over the top "lets make out its way better than it really is"bullshit.
Lesson learnt one hopes.


----------



## Tahoose (29/3/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Having a crack at a Fuller's London Pride clone using the recipe in BYO mag.
> 
> OG 1.041
> FG 1.010
> ...


I prefer the London pride to the esb, might have to do a version of this at some point.


----------



## technobabble66 (29/3/15)

Same.
Went to get a pint of the ESB at the Northern Git in Thornbury weeks ago. They have both Fuller's ESB and London Pride on tap. The guy at the bar gave me a taster of both and the LP was far better for my tastes.
So LP it was - that pint went down mighty well with a braised pork cheek.


----------



## Weizguy (29/3/15)

Schneider Weisse - Classic Euro beer
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 29/03/2015 
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Volume: 31.26 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Esky w manifold and 58 litre keggle 
Actual Efficiency: 80.0 % 
Taste Rating (50 possible points): 35.0

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.17 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 61.4 % 
0.85 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 16.5 % 
0.85 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.5 % 
0.29 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.6 % 
18.00 gm Hallertauer [5.20%] (90 min) Hops 11.2 IBU 
9.00 gm Hallertauer [5.20%] (15 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
0.91 tsp Brew Brite (Boil 0.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Wyeast Activator pack] Yeast-Wheat 

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.052 SG (1.044-1.052 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG (1.010-1.014 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 12.7 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.7 % (4.3-5.6 %)
Actual Calories: 485 cal/l 


Mash Profile Name: Weizen Muli-step infusion Mash Tun Weight: 3.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 5.16 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 20.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash-in ( hydration/ ferulic acid rest) 37.0 C 30 min 
Protein rest (wheat beer) 50.0 C 20 min 
Sacc rest 63.0 C 60 min 
Step Add 76.0 C 10 min


----------



## Topher (29/3/15)

I have a textbook dry stout bubbling away right now. 

70% Muntons Pearl Ale Malt
20% Flaked Barley
10% Roast Barley

Looks black and foreboding, smells sweet and delicious.


----------



## mofox1 (29/3/15)

Topher said:


> I have a textbook dry stout bubbling away right now.
> 
> 70% Muntons Pearl Ale Malt
> 20% Flaked Barley
> ...


Looks a hell of a lot easier than the one I just did... Yet to use the flaked barley too.


----------



## mofox1 (29/3/15)

Just finished cubing.
*Simple Saison / Rhubarb Saison:*

Making up two 16L cubes, one of 'em will be hit with a couple kg's rhubarb in a miniboil.

OG: 1.058
FG: 1.009 (or hopefully below)

65% Pilsner
15% Wheat
10% Cane Sugar
5% Munich I
2.5% Acidulated
2.5% CaraRed

Mashed ~61 for 90min, with a 90 min boil. EKG & Willamette to 23 IBU at 60min, ~4 IBU of Saaz (0.9g/L) at 5min for a total of ~27 IBU.

Just shy of my target - only hit 1.054, will just add whatever 0.004 equates to in cane sugar prior to pitching.

First saison, going to use old 3724 for this one, although next ones might be the frenchie according to reports on its better attenuation.


----------



## going down a hill (30/3/15)

Its been too long between Irish Red Ales for me so that is what I'm brewing tomorrow. The only thing out of whack is the colour but the Spec B will do good things for this brew so it'll be more like a dark red verging on brown. Can't wait!

*51 - Irish Red with Special B*
Irish Red Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 28.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.100
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.047 (Â°P): 11.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (Â°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.56 %
Colour (SRM): 25.1 (EBC): 49.4
Bitterness (IBU): 22.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.500 kg Golden Promise Malt (90.16%)
0.300 kg Roasted Barley (4.92%)
0.300 kg Special-B (4.92%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
20.0 g Styrian Golding Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Calcium Chloride
5.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4)
1 Irish Moss tablet
3.0 g Yeast Nutrient

Step mash 55-10, 65-40, 72-10 & 78-10
Fermented at 16°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## menoetes (30/3/15)

I put these two down just before the weekend, thanks to Hwall95 for the Hefe recipe.

*Harry's Hefe* (German Hefeweizen)
_25lts_

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050
Est. Final Gravity (FG): 1.012
Alcohol (ABV): 4.9%
Colour (EBC): 7.5
Bitterness (IBU): 12.9

50% Wheat Malt
50% Pilsner Malt
+ 300g of Rice hulls

0.4 g/lt of Magnum 13%AA @ 60min

Wyeast 3333: German Wheat

20min mash @ 43'c then raise to 66'c for 60min, mash out at 78'c
Boil for 90min
Brewbrite and Yeast nutrient thrown in @ 10min

&

*Mosaic APA* (American Pale Ale)
_25lts_

Original Gravity (OG): 1.047
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011
Alcohol (ABV): 4.6%
Colour (EBC): 8.2
Bitterness (IBU): 26

75% Pale Malt
25% Wheat Malt

1.0 g/lt Mosaic 12.2%AA @ 20min
1.0 g/lt Mosaic 12.2%AA @ 10min
1.0 g/lt Mosaic 12.2%AA @ 0min
1.0 g/lt Mosaic 12.2%AA @ Dry Hopped

Wyeast 1272: American Ale II

60min Mash @ 65'c, boil for 60min
Brewbrite and Yeast nutrient thrown in @ 10min

_The bitterness is a bit low for an APA but I was kinda aiming something between a Mosaic-driven Pacificale and a Mosaic APA - I think I may have found a nice middle-ground (or at least I hope so)._


----------



## Eagleburger (30/3/15)

Prepping for tomorrow nights brew. An english ale with challenger and Goldings.
1. Divide Wyeast 1469, 50ml for ron and the remainder into a starter.

2. Roast 2kg malt for 20 mins @ 150degC.

3. Fill Pot with 70L. Takes about 24hrs to dribble through twin carbon filters.


----------



## technobabble66 (2/4/15)

*Theakston's Old Peculier clone.*
(modified to results)

Vol = 25L
OG = 1.064
FG = 1.018
IBU = 31.3
EBC = 50
alc= 6.4%

5.25 kg TFFMMO (Yeah, baby!!)
0.25 kg Simpsons Amber
0.2 kg Simpsons Choc (~1200 EBC)
0.15 kg Simpsons Med Crystal
0.075 kg Simpsons Dark Crystal
0.1 kg Wey CaraAroma
0.1 kg Wey Acidulated

(Basically = 0.225kg Crystal, ~225EBC guesstimated)

Mash 24L, Sparge 10L
55/67/72/78 for 5/60/15/2

4.1g CaCl2 + 1.4g CaSO4 + 1.7g MgSO4
1.7g CaCl2 + 0.6g CaSO4 + 0.7g MgSO4
1.5g CaCl2 + 0.5g CaSO4 + 0.5g MgSO4

20g Horizon @ 40mins
20g Fuggles @ 40mins
15g Fuggles @ 20mins
20g EKG @ 20mins
15g EKG @ 0 mins
15g EKG dry-hopped

Also did a reduction of 3L boiled down to ~0.5L, with only 2 boil-overs <_<

MJ03 (Dark Ale) pitched at 22°C (rehydrated), x 2 packs.

This is a modified version of what i believe is Graham Wheeler's latest version of his clone for TOP - more hops (& late) and more malts.
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## JasonP (2/4/15)

technobabble66 said:


> *Theakston's Old Peculier clone.*
> (modified to results)
> 
> Vol = 25L
> ...


Can you explain those salt additions? Also why add acidulated malt?


----------



## Blind Dog (2/4/15)

technobabble66 said:


> *Theakston's Old Peculier clone.*
> (modified to results)
> 
> Vol = 25L
> ...


Hope it turns out well, just wonder why you used Horizon hops for bittering and EKG rather than Fuggles as the late additions (although I'm not generally a fan of Fuggles I'm pretty sure they are used late on for flavour in TOP)


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/15)

JasonP said:


> Can you explain those salt additions? Also why add acidulated malt?


Oh yeah. Sorry, forgot to register them properly:
First is into the mash
Second is into the sparge (plus ~0.3g citric acid)
Third is into the boil.

Obviously the emphasis is on the CaCl2 to accentuate the malts, plus enough SO4 to help the hops a little and Mg (plus extra Ca) for the health of the yeast. 

Also forgot to mention I cold-steeped all of the darker malts (ie: crystals & choc) over a few days, and then added it at mashout. 
So the mash was basically just the TFFMMO + Amber. Therefore I needed the acidulated to drop the pH enough.


----------



## technobabble66 (3/4/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Hope it turns out well, just wonder why you used Horizon hops for bittering and EKG rather than Fuggles as the late additions (although I'm not generally a fan of Fuggles I'm pretty sure they are used late on for flavour in TOP)


Horizon is a very well known English hops variety traditionally used for bittering Old Ales...


Only kidding! I happen to have oodles of (free!!) horizon hops (thanks Temple Brewing!!) and I've found them to be great for bittering - very clean and smooth that ages well (to my tastes, so far) and have a (slight) orange citrusy element if used later. 
So I use them early in the boil, and the UK style beers I've done recently should be better for any (minor/subtle) residual citrus flavour that survives the 40-60mins in the boil. I kinda see it as being a bit like my poor man's version of Challenger. 

I'm currently at a stage where I (perhaps foolishly) believe if I'm going to use hops, I should get more out of them than just bitterness (if I can afford the few extra grams - currently I can). So I normally use the 40min mark as the main bittering step. 

The "original" recipe calls for only Northern Brewer and Fuggles at 70mins, and EKG at 20mins (I believe). Wheeler's done a couple of versions of this recipe and that's the latest, so I'm assuming the most accurate. 
For this TOP clone (partially sticking to wheeler) that means some fuggles at 40mins. Plus some horizon to replace the NB - I've never really gotten much from NB, and the basic descriptors for it don't endear it to me. Mint?! Wtf?
I wanted to try for a little more fuggles presence, so I've also used a bit late at 20mins, along with the main EKG dose. I love what EKG does to malts, so a little more was snuck in at flameout. 
I'm aware that certain beers, especially some UK ales, should be almost solely malt driven and the hops shouldn't show a presence. However, I find EKG and fuggles generally do more to accentuate malts rather than stand separately, so I've amped up the hops in this malt focused Old Ale to see what the hops will do to the malts over time. And with the horizon at 40mins it's presence should be very minimal. 

Tah Dah - the reasoning of a madman!


----------



## Blind Dog (3/4/15)

Thanks!


----------



## DU99 (3/4/15)

*Horizion *
American IPA

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.240
Total Hops (g): 114.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (°P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 8.2 (EBC): 16.1
Bitterness (IBU): 86.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.536 kg Maris Otter Malt (86.56%)
0.454 kg Amber Malt (8.66%)
0.250 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.77%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
40.0 g Horizon Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.9 g/L)
14.0 g Horizon Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
60.0 g Cascade Flowers (7.8% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (2.9 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


*The smell of malt ,and nailed the ABV*


----------



## waggastew (5/4/15)

Stew's Craft Brew's 100th Batch - Only fitting to brew a 1.115 US Barleywine replete with homegrown Chinook and Cascade hops. I have a 1L slurry of US-05 from a previous batch of pale ale that I woke up yesterday in a 1L starter. 10Kg of grain crushed, everything set to go, even some backup DME if I don't (and I probably won't) hit my targets.


Recipe: SAA-100 Stew's Craft Brews 100th Batch Anniversary Barleywine
Brewer: Stewart Smith
Asst Brewer: Kevin Smith (Father)
Style: American Barley Wine
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 37.04 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.099 SG
Estimated Color: 18.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 111.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 76.9 %
Boil Time: 120 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 2 47.0 % 
4.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 37.6 % 
0.47 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM) Grain 4 4.4 % 
0.47 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (80.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.4 % 
0.11 kg Chocolate, Pale (330.0 SRM) Grain 6 1.1 % 
0.11 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 7 1.1 % 
0.47 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 8 4.4 % 
110.00 g Magnum [12.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 111.9 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 10 - 
45.00 g Homegrown Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
45.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Homegrown Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
5.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 14 - 
1.11 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days) Other 15 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 10.64 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 30.02 l of water at 73.8 C 65.0 C 60 min 

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (0.43l, 20.27l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
Use 500mL of thick yeast slurry from PAA-1


----------



## waggastew (6/4/15)

waggastew said:


> Stew's Craft Brew's 100th Batch - Only fitting to brew a 1.115 US Barleywine replete with homegrown Chinook and Cascade hops. I have a 1L slurry of US-05 from a previous batch of pale ale that I woke up yesterday in a 1L starter. 10Kg of grain crushed, everything set to go, even some backup DME if I don't (and I probably won't) hit my targets.
> 
> 
> Recipe: SAA-100 Stew's Craft Brews 100th Batch Anniversary Barleywine


Updates:

- Missed pre-boil by a fair bit, needed some LDME to get to gravity. Given its only my 5th brew on my AG system I am not surprised. Should of done a double mash into one boil.

- DON'T use whole cone hops without a bag! Used some homegrown Chinook and Cacade, nice to use my own hops for 100th brew etc. Whole cone hops block drainage tubes like a bitch. Try to picture me pouring jugs full of cooled wort/hops/trub into the fermenter

- With the extra volume of the trub, my fermenter has less head space. It is now fermenting like a volcano and pushing the limits of glad wrap's containment properties. I have done two crops of the Krausen with a sanitised spoon in the last few hours to avoid a mess. God knows what will happen overnight.

If this beer actually makes it to the bottle/keg, then ages for 6 months without infection, it will make a nice story........


----------



## fletcher (6/4/15)

putting this bad boy down tomorrow. kind of a hoppy pale ale / lower end IPA with a bit more malt focus. 

pale 80
munich 8
crystal 6
amber 3
carapils 2
roast barley 1
to 1.052

magnum at 60, mosaic at 20, 5 and dry hopped to 50 ibu
us-05 at 16

sexytime. i'm excited.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/4/15)

I had a hankering for a stout and managed to graciously score a free out of date 1098 yeast (cheers Cheaky Peak), so I had a second attempt at an oatmeal stout.


Recipe: Confederate Stout	TYPE: All Grain
Style: Oatmeal Stout
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 36.7 EBC SRM RANGE: 43.3-78.8 EBC
IBU: 35.8 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 25.0-40.0 IBUs
OG: 1.052 SG OG RANGE: 1.048-1.065 SG
FG: 1.010 SG FG RANGE: 1.010-1.018 SG
BU:GU: 0.685 Calories: 427.1 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.5 % 
EE%: 90.00 %	Batch: 23.00 l Boil: 35.46 l	BT: 75 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------


Total Grain Weight: 4.455 kg	Total Hops: 67.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
>>>>>>>>>>-ADD WATER CHEMICALS BEFORE GRAINS!!<<<<<<<
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.800 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 85.3 % 
0.230 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.2 % 
0.180 kg Crystal, Dark - Barret Burston (250.0 EB Grain 4 4.0 % 
0.180 kg Chocolate Malt , Pale - Bairds (550.0 EB Grain 3 4.0 % 
0.065 kg Roast Barley (1150.0 EBC) Grain 5 1.5 % 


Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Protein Rest Add 15.36 l of water at 55.3 C 52.0 C 10 min 
Saccharification Heat to 65.0 C over 15 min 65.0 C 60 min 
'Head' rest Heat to 72.0 C over 10 min 72.0 C 40 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 10 min 78.0 C 10 min 

---SPARGE PROCESS---
Fly sparge with 26.56 l water at 75.6 C

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.037 SG	Est OG: 1.052 SG
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
20.00 g First Gold [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 17.1 IBUs 
15.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 18.8 IBUs 
17.00 g Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 Hop 8 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Target [11.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 

---NOTES------------------------------------
Used up leftover hops, hence odd combo. Was Challenger.
91% efficiency.
Used UT Quick Oats and toasted them on the stove. Some burning but very little.
Yeast was 1187, but due to free 1098 that was stepped up and used instead (8 months old)

Somehow utterly smashed the efficiency and hit 91%. I didn't have any rolled oats except for Uncle Toby's quick oats so hopefully these will be 'in character'. I gave them a light roast on a frying pan to add a bit of depth to it all.
Here's how the oats looked before applying heat:






And after, house smelling of popcorn:





On my brew system at the new house:





Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Eagleburger (6/4/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Prepping for tomorrow nights brew. An english ale with challenger and Goldings.
> 1. Divide Wyeast 1469, 50ml for ron and the remainder into a starter.
> 
> 2. Roast 2kg malt for 20 mins @ 150degC.
> ...


Got lazy and did this friday.
*03_04_15_EB* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 4.6 (EBC): 9.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.8 (Average)

90.91% Pale Ale Malt
9.09% Wheat Malt

1.2 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Styrian Golding (4.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1469 - West Yorkshire Ale

Notes: 2kg roasted at 150degC for 20 mins

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Just went and top cropped some yeast. I am converted. Gonna make a Burton union system. :beer:


----------



## oglennyboy (7/4/15)

Just popped into primary a rye & galaxy red (hopefully!) ale, using some home-roasted crystal & choc rye & fresh galaxy flowers.
Pale ale 66%
Rye 20%
Crystal rye 5%
Choc rye 1.5%
Amber 4.5%
Melanoidin 3%

OG 1.055, hoping for FG 1.014 for about 5.2%
Est about 35IBU

20g Magnum as it came up to the boil from about 90*
75g flowers at 20 & 10mins
100g flowers at flame out.

Did a step mash in my replacement BIAB urn, aiming for 20mins @ 52*, then 60mins @ 64* before mashout 10mins @ 72*.
Got out of hand though and ended up mashing at 68*, so might have to cut it with some dex to dry it out?
Also had a rubbish run with the boil, didn’t realise I had a fridge on the same circuit and it seems it was enough to not allow the element to get up to full steam. Only had a vigorous boil for the last 20mins, instead of the full 60. Mostly just a simmer.
Going to use WLP-001 and dry hop towards the end of ferment with more flowers.
Pic of the rye, crystal & choc… nope, doesn't want to attach it. Rest assured, it's pretty 
cheers!


----------



## takai (7/4/15)

Brewing up an amber ale to pitch ontop of my M07 cake from the ANZAC biscuit ale. 





Slightly humid and rainy here today makes for very foggy brewing.


----------



## paulyman (7/4/15)

Going to brew an Oatmeal Stout tomorrow, my first all grain dark beer. Very similar to TheWiggman's above, but I won't get anywhere near that efficiency. I got the recipe from a Home Brew book I was given as a wedding present.

Oatmeal Stout (Aunty Jack)
OG 1.055, IBU 31, EBC 60, ABV 5.4, Est Mash Efficiency 80%, Brewhouse Efficiency 66%

4.27 kg Marris Otter
0.61 kg Rolled Oats
0.37 kg Munich I
0.31 kg Chocolate Malt
0.31 kg Medium Crystal
0.24 kg Carafa II

20g Magnum @ 60
17g EKG @ 20
24g EKG @10 

Also bought a Robust Porter fresh wort kit that I plan to pimp out with some frozen raspberries after primary.

I've split my washed WLP002 into two starters in preparation.


----------



## Judanero (8/4/15)

It was one of those brew days today.

*SAMUELS BROTHERS ENGLISH BROWN* (*-*Was meant to be an ESB)

Maris Otter - 87.5%
Medium crystal(TF) 4.7%
Pale chocolate(TF) 4.7% (This was meant to be 2% but I misread my recipe and added the xtal amount instead, that's how it became a brown)
Carapils - 3.1%

Mash @ 66c for 3hrs (went to pick up two 200L drums for chilling water recirc, got held up at every turn) but had only dropped 1c in that time.

20g Target (11.8%AA) @ 45 (Gas ran out at 45, but I no chilled it and it was a fairly vigorous boil so hoping it's alright)

7g CaSO4 + 3g CaCl added @ 15 (Forgot tp add at beginning of mash, so adjusted amounts and add to boil)

25g Challenger (8.8%AA), 20g Northdown (7.1%AA), 20g EKG (5%AA), 4g Brewbright, 1 tsp yeast nurient... all @ flameout


Yeast = wyeast1318 London III on stir plate at the moment (thanks to Cheeky Peak for free packs)


----------



## Judanero (9/4/15)

Knocked out another brew today, everything was much smoother.

*SAMUELS BROTHERS PALE ALE* _No Chill_

2.5kg Maris Otter, 2.5kg JW Trad Ale
200g Carapils
300g Pale Crystal
8g CaSO4, 6g CaCl, 3g MgSO4

Mash @ 66 for 100 min, 32L mash volume, Sparge with 7L

22g Magnum (14%AA) @ 60min

4g Brewbrite, 1tsp yeast nutrient @ 10min

Cube hop with 40g Willamette (5.5%AA) 30g Cascade (7%AA) 15g Citra (14%AA)

Will probably use US-05

Will dry hop with 1g/L Citra, 1g/L Cascade flowers, (maybe 0.5g/L Mosaic also) for 4-5 days.


----------



## Phoney (9/4/15)

Is it a stout?

Is it an IPA?

*India Stout Ale*? That works.

OG: 1.061
IBU 65
SRM 35
ABV 6.5%

4.65kg Pale malt
510g oats flaked
450g chocolate malt
230g crystal medium
170g roasted barley

45g Magnum @ 60
28g Chinook @ 5
14g Apollo @ 5
28g Colombus @ 0

Dry hop 30g each of Apollo, Chinook & Colombus @ 3 days

Mash @ 66C
WLP001


----------



## slcmorro (9/4/15)

djgilmore said:


> Brewed this one yesterday:
> 
> Epic Japan
> American Pale Ale
> ...


I'm tipping it'll be more bitter than 13.6 IBU with those additions...? Should be for a Pale Ale at least anyways.

I'm interested. What make's it 'Epic Japan'? Or is it purely a name?


----------



## slcmorro (9/4/15)

*La Fin Du Monde*
Belgian Tripel

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.000
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.081 (°P): 19.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.43 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.5
Bitterness (IBU): 31.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.500 kg Pilsner (50%)
1.500 kg Wheat Malt (21.43%)
1.000 kg Candi Sugar, Clear (14.29%)
0.500 kg Vienna (7.14%)
0.250 kg Caravienna (3.57%)
0.250 kg Flaked Oats (3.57%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
30.0 g Mt. Hood Pellet (5.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
20.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
10.0 g Willamette Pellet (7.1% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
5.0 g Coriander Seed @ 1 Minutes (Boil)
30.0 g Orange Peel @ 1 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3463 - Forbidden Fruit


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## djgilmore (10/4/15)

slcmorro said:


> I'm tipping it'll be more bitter than 13.6 IBU with those additions...? Should be for a Pale Ale at least anyways.
> 
> I'm interested. What make's it 'Epic Japan'? Or is it purely a name?


Was initially designed as a clone of Epic Pale ale that I brewed when I was living in Japan (recipe was a little different due to cost/availability there) but turned out to be one of the best beers I have made. 

This was no chilled so ibu were considerably higher (late additions cube hopped)


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/4/15)

fletcher said:


> putting this bad boy down tomorrow. kind of a hoppy pale ale / lower end IPA with a bit more malt focus.
> 
> pale 80
> munich 8
> ...


Hi Fletcher,

That malt profile is very close to what I use for my American Amber Ale, should be quite malty.


----------



## indica86 (10/4/15)

Viking Beer time!!!
Recipe: Pillage Pale
Brewer: Grumpy

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 29.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
6.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
4.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 67.2 %
1.00 kg Smoked Malt (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 16.8 %
0.50 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 8.4 %
0.20 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 5 3.4 %
0.10 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 6 1.7 %
0.10 kg Chocolate Rye (Weyermann) (482.6 EBC) Grain 7 1.7 %
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 8 0.8 %
30.00 g Northern Brewer - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 16.7 IBUs
30.00 g Juniper Berries (Boil 20.0 mins) Spice 10 -
4.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 11 -
100.00 g Northern Brewer - Steep/Whirlpo Hop 12 27.9 IBUs


----------



## Phoney (10/4/15)

indica86 said:


> Viking Beer time!!!
> Recipe: Pillage Pale
> Brewer: Grumpy


No yeast?

Otherwise looks interesting, though 30g of juniper berries seems like a lot! You brewed with them before?


----------



## indica86 (10/4/15)

Yeah MJ's British Ale.
As for Juniper Berries - I have not used them in beer before. It smelt AMAZING so may be okay>? unsure????!!!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/4/15)

Don't use Juniper Berries! - that is my personal rule anyway.
Yeah they smell exotic. (no good in beer) It tastes like soap in your Beer. Just my personal experience. 2 times,


----------



## indica86 (10/4/15)

We'll see......


----------



## paulyman (10/4/15)

indica86 said:


> We'll see......


Hopefully it's like coriander. My best mate can't eat it fresh as he just gets a soapy taste, I love it and get no weird taste.


----------



## indica86 (10/4/15)

I made gin with the same berries,,,, no soap, just depressing gin ness


----------



## Danscraftbeer (10/4/15)

I gave it the name (Gin Ale). The intension of a Beer with a Gin character. Then again I judged it bottled for 2 months.
I still have it bottled for 12 months now I should try another bottle. :drinks:


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/4/15)

Brown and Gold Porter
82% TFFMMO
8% Simpsons Brown
4% Caraaroma
4% Caramunich III
2% Carafa Special I

67/72/78 for 60/10/Raise bag

FWH First Gold to 25ish IBU
25g First Gold into each cube
1.045 / 31IBU / 0.7 BU

WLP037 Yorkshire Square for cube 1
WLP022 Essex for cube 2


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/4/15)

Boiling this as I post it.

*Choc Ale - 3* (An evolving brew thang thats been good everytime. Not adding any Ghost Pepper Chili this time)
This time for a 19lt brew it is:

4kg Ale Malt - 76.9%
500g Chocolate Malt - 9.6%
400g Cara Malt - 7.7%
300g Wheat Malt - 5.8%
Total Grain = 5.2kg
Mash - Light Body Batch Sparge. (I want it to be a dry dark ale) I sparge aproximately 4 X 7lt to get final run off 1.009.
Pre boil = 40lt.......yes that is true, then hard boil for around 30min down to 32lt level before adding first hops.. :huh: B)
1/2 Whirfloc Tablet for the last 15min.

60g Columbus Pellets 2013 age estimate at 11% Alpha:- 30g for 60min. 30g for 5 minutes.
50g Willamete Pellets for Dry Hopping.

1 tblsp Coffee Beans fresh crushed just before adding at flame out. (new addition to this brew)
20g Oak Chips (in small weighted hop bag) boiled in 200g of the finished beer (pressure canned might be a go!)
cooled somewhat and all gently added to keg.

Water profile for 14lt mash water matched to Ireland-Dublin water. (Only because I undershoot gravity with Dark Worts???)
Testing to see if adjusting the water chemistry will hit the mark in efficiency. So its....
3.7g Chalk. Calcium Carbonate (CaCo3)
1.4g Epsom Salts
0.8g Baking Soda

Yeast is Mangrove Jacks - Newcastle Dark Ake. (Never used this before)
Started in 600ml of last Cascade Harvest Ale Wort diluted, boiled and cooled - Grav = 1.038.
Stir Plate after 4 hours is alive and frothing. :kooi:

Will edit to add the opening gravity and efficiency results. B)


----------



## neal32 (12/4/15)

<24 hours into a tweaked oatmeal stout off madfermentationist.com with 1084


----------



## manticle (12/4/15)

[QUOTE="Danscraftbeer/]

Water profile for 14lt mash water matched to Ireland-Dublin water. (Only because I undershoot gravity with Dark Worts???)
Testing to see if adjusting the water chemistry will hit the mark in efficiency. So its....
3.7g Chalk. Calcium Carbonate (CaCo3)
1.4g Epsom Salts
0.8g Baking Soda


[/QUOTE]Where's the water profile you're emulating from (as in text/software)? Modern dublin water is soft.


----------



## technobabble66 (12/4/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Brown and Gold Porter
> 82% TFFMMO
> 8% Simpsons Brown
> 4% Caraaroma
> ...


Hey MB (& any others),
What impact do you find you get from the FWH rather than other additions? Is it more flavorsome or smoother than other bittering/early additions?


----------



## Midnight Brew (12/4/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Hey MB (& any others),
> What impact do you find you get from the FWH rather than other additions? Is it more flavorsome or smoother than other bittering/early additions?


Spot on. I switched to it a very long time ago and never reverted back to 60min additions. I find the bitterness is still there but not as harsh. A much smoother biterness with more flavour (and very pleasant) that comes through then a 60min addition. It really comes forward in a beer with no other additions with perhaps more of a malt or yeast focus.

Although I may be a bit biased because I have FWH the last 28 double batches.


----------



## verysupple (12/4/15)

I've got a batch of my house SMaSH on the boil.

Transatlantic SMaSH Hit

Maris Otter / Centennial SMaSH

OG: 1.045
FG: 1.010
ABV: 4.9 % (after bottle priming)
IBU: 30
EBC: ~6

Centennial to give a total of 30 IBU
1 g/L Centennial at 20 min
1 g/L Centennial at 0 min

Wy1272 at 18 C (I usually use Wy1056 but thought I'd give Wy1272 a go)


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/4/15)

manticle said:


> Where's the water profile you're emulating from (as in text/software)? Modern dublin water is soft.


I use Beersmith 2. The profile is supposed to be good for Dark Ales, Dry Stouts. Adjustment to Melbourne - Cardinia Resevoir water. I think that were my water comes from here in Frankston?

Some confusing results. Its says I got 100.9% mash efficiency hrmmm :huh: thats never happend before.
OG = 1.054.
IBU = 48.1
EBC = 55.6
estimated ABV = 5.7%


----------



## Topher (12/4/15)

Right now I have a brew boiling that will (hopefully) be a bit like mountain goat summer ale, or the ubiquitous Stone & Wood pacific. Perhaps with a little more hop grunt. 

60/40 JW Ale/Wheat
Nelson for bittering to 12IBU
Nelson and summer at flameout (10g/30g)
Nelson and summer in the cube (10g/30g)

Still playing around with late additions. Might change my mind yet.....


----------



## mofox1 (12/4/15)

Just finished boiling/straining around 3kg rhubarb which went into one of my saisons.

OG hydro sample was a lovely straw color with pink tinge.

Can't wait to try this one!


----------



## fletcher (12/4/15)

bashed out a belgian pale ale a while back hoping for a nice, easy drinker. just had a taste as i started cold crashing and it's delightful. smells subtly of cooked ham, mixed with a bit of barn yard, and tastes like a pinch of pepper, funk, and malt. success.

52 pilsner
24 munich
20 vienna
4 amber
63 for 10, 68 for 80 to 1.049
24ibu of styrian goldings @ 60 and 10
wlp550 at 24/25C


----------



## Judanero (13/4/15)

Just finished cleaning:

*SAMUELS BROTHERS TRIPPEL* _No Chill 23L_

5.7kg Dingemans Pilsener
300g Dingemans Aromatic
80g Acidulated

Mash at 63c for 60mins, 72c for 30 mins
mash volume = 32L Sparge with 7L
Salts added to give 41 Ca, 8 Mg, 21 Na, 72 Cl, 60 SO4


30g Mittlefruh T45 (8%AA), 30g Saaz (3%AA) added @ 45

15g Mittleffruh, 15g Saaz added @ 10 

1tsp yeast nutrient, 4g brew brute added at flameout

80 min boil

Yeast will be 3787 and clear candy syrup added about day 5


----------



## petesbrew (13/4/15)

Been a while since I posted anything of worth here, but I've finally started my 2015 brewing.
I bottled Ross' Nelson Sauvin Summer Ale last week.

Right now I'm sparging my Soul Glo Belgian Dark Strong Ale - stuffed up my mash in temps, so hopefully it will be okay.
And seeing as I've got my brewing gear all set up, tomorrow night I'll be brewing a Janet's Brown Ale.

Petesbrew


----------



## Judanero (14/4/15)

*SAMUELS BROTHERS ESB* _No Chill 23L_

4_._5 kg Maris Otter
1 kg Heidelberg
400g Medium Crystal TF
80g Roast Barley

Mash at 66 for 90 minutes, 4g CaSO4 6g CaCl 2.2 MgSO4 to mash.

32L mash, 7L sparge at 75c

80 min boil

10g Magnum (14%AA), 25g EKG (5%AA) @ 40min

32g Fuggles (3.8%AA), 30g EKG, 26g Challenger (8.8%AA) all cube hop

Will use WLP Burton yeast, and dry hop 1g/L of EKG and 1g/L Challenger for 4 days at the end of ferment prior to CC, and CC for 3 days.


----------



## Judanero (14/4/15)

2nd brew for the day, pretty much my house lager but ran out of the 600g carapils it usually has.

*SAMUELS BROTHERS LAGER* _ No Chill 23L_

5.4 Kg Heidelberg
70g Acidulated

Mash at 66 for 90

Add 6g CaCl, 3g MgSO4 to 38L mash, sparge with 5L ~ 75c water

69g Saaz (3%AA) @ 60 min
4g brewbrite, 1 tsp yeast nutrient added at flameout

75 min boil

500g Rice malt syrup added to cube

Will use Wyeast Budvar yeast


----------



## eungaibitter1 (14/4/15)

Back at it at last. An "it'll be what it'll be" ale. Golden Promise, Munich, light crystal, Cara aroma, cascade, hersbrucker,Dex, Irish moss.


----------



## Eagleburger (14/4/15)

Another brew to bed and all the gear washed. 5hrs 15 minutes. Includes getting pizza for the kids and putting baby to bed. Just checked the SG and am pretty chuffed. 75% eff consistent over the last 5 brews that used the same quantities, 50 litres. Time to sit back with an Galaxy IPA, and the missus who just got home from work.

*14_04_15_Simcoe_APA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 5.3 (EBC): 10.4
Bitterness (IBU): 32.6 (Average)

90.5% Pale Malt
9.05% Wheat Malt
0.45% Chocolate

0.8 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes: 2kg roasted at 150degC for 40 mins

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## hawkgirl (17/4/15)

my house smells nicely fruity from the passionfruit cider yeast farts coming through the airlock.....

Having realised that the previous cider batch has mysteriously disappeared, have put down a K&K passionfruit cider. My LHBS recommended a change from the recommended sugar, so will see how this goes.
After this, a honey beer - a friend is supplying the honey in return for a dozen stubbies


----------



## mofox1 (17/4/15)

Eagleburger said:


> Another brew to bed and all the gear washed. 5hrs 15 minutes. Includes getting pizza for the kids and putting baby to bed. Just checked the SG and am pretty chuffed. 75% eff consistent over the last 5 brews that used the same quantities, 50 litres. Time to sit back with an Galaxy IPA, and the missus who just got home from work.
> 
> *14_04_15_Simcoe_APA* (American Pale Ale)
> 
> ...


What happen to your glass?!! :blink:


----------



## mofox1 (17/4/15)

hawkgirl said:


> my house smells nicely fruity from the passionfruit cider yeast farts coming through the airlock.....
> 
> Having realised that the previous cider batch has mysteriously disappeared, have put down a K&K passionfruit cider. My LHBS recommended a change from the recommended sugar, so will see how this goes.
> After this, a honey beer - a friend is supplying the honey in return for a dozen stubbies


I've had good results with adding honey (300 - 500ml) to ESB bavarian wheat, and Coopers canadian blonde kits.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/4/15)

Apple Cider #6

21lt Clear Aussie Apple Juice off the shelf on special for $1.00 per Litre. Ya Cant Beat That!
2g Cinnamin Stick
2g Whole Nutmeg
1.5g Vanilla Stick
1 Small Habanero (de-pithed/seeded)
1pkg Safale US-05

Yeast: Hydrate and start yeast in 500ml apple juice in sanitized 1lt flask capped with foil. Stir plate and mix clingons etc.
Stir plate slowly. After around 30 minutes Yeast will prove itself with a volcano shape of froth.

Meanwhile doing the Spice Boil.

Boil: Pressure cook newly ground spices with around 2lt Apple juice: Bring to pressure cooking for 3 minutes then turn off heat.
Let sit and depressurize and cool some.

Fermenter: Add all juice from sealed bottles. Strained spiced cooked juice. Mix slightly then add starter. Seal and shake fermenter for a few minutes then airlock. Temperature at 22c.

OG = 1.042 ! ? Thats the lowest cider gravity I've had but this tastes very, very yummy.


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/15)

Today it's a strong Winter wheat beer for the lucky participants in the HUN Christmas in July case swap. I present you with:

French KISS Weizenbock (aka Double D)
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 26/04/2015 
Style: Weizenbock Brewer: Seth 
Batch Size: 25.00 L Assistant Brewer: Absent
Boil Volume: 33.60 L Boil Time: 90 min 
Brewhouse Efficiency: ~70.0 % Equipment: Seth - 50 litre Esky and 80 litre kettle 

Taste Rating (50 possible points): 42
This time - using KISS principle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.66 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (Weyermann) (13.8 EBC) Grain 54.1 % 
2.32 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 27.0 % 
0.93 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.8 % 
0.46 kg Caramel Wheat Malt (90.6 EBC) Grain 5.3 % 
0.24 kg Special B (Dingemans) (290.6 EBC) Grain 2.7 % 
32.00 gm Perle [6.30%] (60 min) Hops 23.4 IBU 
1.10 items Whirfloc tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
Yeast cake from 25 litre weizen - Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.075 SG (1.064-1.085 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.019 SG (1.015-1.022 SG) previous measured Final Gravity: 1.015 SG 
Estimated Color: 32.4 EBC (23.6-49.3 EBC) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 23.4 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 1.1 AAU 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 7.3 % (6.5-8.5 %)


Mash Profile Name: KISS Weizenbock single infusion Mash Tun Weight: 7.00 kg 
Mash Grain Weight: 8.60 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH 
Grain Temperature: 22.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C 
Sparge Water: 9.11 L Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE 

Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Sacc rest Add 21.50 L of water at 77.0 C 67.0 C 60 min 
mash out Add 12.00 L of water at 96.1 C 76.0 C 10 min.
9 litres sparge water.
Total pre-boil - expected 1.056 gravity and 33.6 litres wort (edit - spelling pedantry)

Notes
Wheat grain was crushed twice to try and increase mash efficiency.
Mash-out step added.
Obviously, you all know the KISS principle. No complicated mash schedule. Mash in/ mash out. the French Kiss? The brewery is named the Teninch Brewery vaguely after the Kevin Bloody Wilson song about the guy who has a tongue that's ten inches long and has learned to breathe through his ears.


----------



## mofox1 (19/4/15)

Do you use the whole cake, or just a portion of it?


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/15)

The WHOLE cake.
I have 80% efficiency out of the mash tun, which may take the beer out of style. Not a prob for a case swap.
BTW, the Double D is a previous name for a similar recipe, which was a Dunkelweizen Doppelbock, for a case swap back in 2006. That was a good year for brewing.


----------



## mofox1 (19/4/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> The WHOLE cake.
> I have 80% efficiency out of the mash tun, which may take the beer out of style. Not a prob for a case swap.
> BTW, the Double D is a previous name for a similar recipe, which was a Dunkelweizen Doppelbock, for a case swap back in 2006. That was a good year for brewing.


Cool... No chance of a banana bomb with that pitching rate .


----------



## Weizguy (19/4/15)

Yeah, banana of high magnitude is not appropriate for a bock strength weizen either.

ended up with 25 litres at 1.081 s.g. A good day's work. Smells and tastes spectapular!


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/4/15)

Just got back from an overseas holiday and am preparing for a brew session on saturday night :super: using an Aussie hop - Summer. Will be the first time using this hop.

*Summer Hop Ale*

ABV - 3.8%
IBU - 17
EBC - 6

68% Golden Promise Ale
30% Wheat
2% Acidulated Malt

Mashed @ 64c/30m, 72c/15m, 76c/30m

Summer Hops @ 15mins = 17ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with Summer Hops ~ 2.5g/L for 5-7days


----------



## mofox1 (24/4/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Just got back from an overseas holiday and am preparing for a brew session on saturday night :super: using an Aussie hop - Summer. Will be the first time using this hop.
> 
> *Summer Hop Ale*
> 
> ...


Just bought myself some summer to do a very similar recipe. What OG were you going for... 1.036ish?

Looks the goods anyway. I think you have a better IBU balance than what I was planning.


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/4/15)

mofox1 said:


> Just bought myself some summer to do a very similar recipe. What OG were you going for... 1.036ish?
> 
> Looks the goods anyway. I think you have a better IBU balance than what I was planning.


Your right, 1.036 is the target.

I have made a bunch (8) of Pacific Ale style beers in the past with different malt %'s using Ale/Wheat (85/15, 80/20, 70/30 & 60/40) finding 70/30 my preffered.I think that using organic pils would bring a much lighter colour to the beer instead of ale malt. Also using different hops and hop combos @ various times which lead to a single kettle addition only ( my fav is simcoe, citra & galaxy @ 10m to 20ibu and dry hopped @ 1.5g/L) I found the lighter abv and good % wheat required less hops to impact the flavour and the aroma.


----------



## hwall95 (25/4/15)

2nd single hop APA, same malt bill. 

Simcoe Pale Ale:

OG: 1.051 IBU: 45
FG: 1.013 Size: 23L
Colour: 16 EBC

Grain:
3.75kg Maris Otter (TF) - 70%
1.05kg Munich I - 20%
0.27kg Wheat Malt - 5%
0.27kg Light Crystal - 5%

Hops:
10g Simcoe @ 60min
50g Simcoe @ cube
40g Simcoe Dry hop

Yeast:
Wyeast 1272 - All American Ale

Mash Schedule & Boil:
Single Rest at 68, Mash Out at 78 & Sparge. Boil for 70min.


----------



## fletcher (25/4/15)

excited about this one. a re-make of my 'pretty ordinary' bitter. a hybrid english and aussie bitter.

maris otter
wheat
crystal 60
crystal 120
amber
1.044 @ 67C

pride of ringwood
31 ibu @ 60mins

wlp013 @ 19C


----------



## menoetes (25/4/15)

Just put down at the end of this week, two house favourites with a few tweaks...

*Lime-y Cooks Cream Ale*
Cream Ale - 25lt batch

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.012
ABV: 5.0%
IBU: 16

4.1kg Weyermann Premium Pilsner Malt
0.7kg Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt
0.25kg Weyermann Carapils Malt
500g of Long grain rice (cooked)
440g of Polenta (cooked)

11g of SImcoe 13%AA @ 60min

1.5lt starter of Wyeast 1272 American II

70min mash at 65'c, Sparge at 75'c - 90min boil.

4g Yeast nutrient and Brewbrite added to boil @ 10min

Will soak the zest of 3 limes in a shot of gin for 3 days before bottling and strain the liquid into the bottling bucket to give the beer a nice lime hit.

&​
*Meno's Pacific Ale*
Pacificale - 25lt Batch

OG: 1.045
FG: 1.011
ABV: 4.6%
IBU: 21

3kg of Joe White Export Pilsner
1kg of Joe White Wheat Malt
0.25kg of Briess Carapils
0.25kg of Briess Torrified Wheat

32g of Cascade 7.8%AA @ 15min
32g of Galaxy 13.4%AA @ 5min
35g of Galaxy 13.4%AA - dry hopped

1.5lt starter of Wyeast 1272 American II

70min mash at 66'c, Sparge at 74'c - 80min boil

4g Yeast nutrient and Brewbrite added to boil @ 10min


----------



## Bizenya (25/4/15)

After having a summer of Saison and Australian Pale type recipes I have returned to the APA /AIPA for winter

Did the ol JZ Epic pale clone and just bottled a Chinook/Cascade/centennial AIPA.


----------



## CrookedFingers (25/4/15)

No brews for a little while so....

Last night: Ginger beer for the missus and a cascade/citra amber for me.
Today: SMaSH cascade/MO pale ale.
Cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (25/4/15)

Cascade Harvest IPA (My most important brew this year)
38lt (2 keg) brew. All home grown Cascade Hops vacume seeled frozen on harvest day or after drying.

10kg Maris Otter
1kg Munick
0.1kg Midnight Wheat
(Esky) Mashed started at 64.4c then after um, 5 hours was 60.0c.

65g Dry Hops for 80min
200g wet - 40
200g wet - 10
200g wet hopping, 100g each keg.
May even oak this too I think it will suit nicely. 20g Oak chips each keg.

Safale US-05 recycled from previous Cascade Harvest Pale Ale. 

45 IBU - (best hackist educated guess)
21 EBC
OG = 1.066
ABV~7%

awwww it all fell together as plan smells and tastes awesome. :kooi: 
The yeast even tho after starting it in 1.5lt of another wort (Tan Ale) smells just like the hoppy aromatic previous brew (Cascade Harvest Ale). B)


----------



## takai (25/4/15)

Brewed a Pliny the Elder clone today. Anything with 80g of Columbus (15AA) at 90min and 70g of Simcoe and Centennial at flame out is good by me! Roughly calculated at 220ibu.


----------



## Eagleburger (26/4/15)

mofox1 said:


> What happen to your glass?!! :blink:



Custom made 500ml IPA glass. Designed so you can stick ya nose in and cop a hit of hop aroma and the bumps tumble the beer when you stand it back up so it keeps a head till the end.


----------



## Grainer (26/4/15)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Tripel
Brewer: John Hayman
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 52.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 47.30 l 
Bottling Volume: 47.30 l
Estimated OG: 1.084 SG
Estimated Color: 9.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 1 76.4 % 
0.15 kg Aromatic (BestMälz) (65.0 EBC) Grain 2 1.0 % 
0.15 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 3 0.9 % 
100.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 20.4 IBUs 
1.60 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) [Boil for 30 min] Sugar 5 10.2 % 
5.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 
60.00 g Tettnang [4.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.1 IBUs 
26.27 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 2.2 IBUs 
0.13 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) [Boil for 5 min]( Sugar 9 0.9 % 
26.27 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Boil 1.0 min Hop 10 0.2 IBUs 
2.5 pkg Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) [35.49 Yeast 11 - 
1.12 kg Fruit - Grapefruit (0.0 EBC) Adjunct 12 7.2 % 
0.28 kg Brown Sugar, Light (15.8 EBC) Sugar 13 1.8 % 
0.15 kg Honey [Boil for 5 min](2.0 EBC) Sugar 14 1.0 % 
0.12 kg Honey [Boil for 30 min](2.0 EBC) Sugar 15 0.8 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 15.71 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 32.06 l of water at 74.1 C 67.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Add -0.00 l of water at 77.0 C  77.0 C 30 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 35.25 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
Mash grains at 67° C for 60 minutes. Mash out at 77° C for 30 minutes. Ferment one week at 21° C in primary, followed by two weeks at 18° C in secondary. Use fresh, pink grapefruit, membranes removed, and add to primary at 60 hours along with the 4 ounces of light brown sugar.



Primary Fermentation: 7 days at 21° C
Secondary Fermentation: 14 days at 18° C

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mb-squared (26/4/15)

Pumpkin!


----------



## jyo (26/4/15)

Haven't brewed for about 12 weeks due to moving house, and a bit of a lack of motivation. Boxes are are being unpacked and we're settling in Christening the house with a brew tonight!

*New House Ale* (see what I did there)
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.450
Total Hops (g): 75.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 9.7 (EBC): 19.1
Bitterness (IBU): 40.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 74
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (91.74%)
0.350 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (6.42%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.83%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
15.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (11.5% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L) (Whirlpool)
20.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L) (In cube)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1335 - British Ale II


----------



## Kingy (27/4/15)

*English Brown* (Northern English Brown Ale)


Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9

Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1

Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %

Colour (SRM): 21.3 (EBC): 42.0

Bitterness (IBU): 21.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


85.57% Maris Otter Malt

3.61% Carapils (Dextrine)

3.61% Flaked Corn

3.61% Roasted Barley

3.61% Special-B


1 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)

0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)



Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 75 Minutes


Fermented at 18°C with ?


Notes: mash in protein rest at 53°c - 15min

step to sacch rest at 66°c - 60min

step to g/p rest at 72°c - 20min 

mash out at 77°c - 10min


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (27/4/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Cascade Harvest IPA (My most important brew this year)
> 38lt (2 keg) brew. All home grown Cascade Hops vacume seeled frozen on harvest day or after drying.
> 
> 10kg Maris Otter
> ...


sounds bloody awesome mate.


----------



## neal32 (27/4/15)

Pumpkin Spice Ale from BCS.

First time in years I'm not using my HERMS, doing a step mash, only boiling for 60mins and I'm only using one vessel!

It will probably be a good beer but part of me is hoping I can taste the difference.

Still starting from RO water and doing salt additions which I think is one of the most important things as far as the hot side goes.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (27/4/15)

A pretty basic APA for me yesterday.

BB Ale - 95%
Light Xtal - 5%

Motueka at 60min and cube hopped up to about 40IBU.
OG of 1.050
Will ferment with US-05.


----------



## Nizmoose (27/4/15)

Today marked exactly one year to the day since my first ever batch of beer so to commemorate that even though I've been brewing all-grain for a while now I decided to re-brew my first ever recipe which did turn out great. Only changes made for this batch is US-05 to Nottingham and No dex.

20L into fermenter

64% 1.7kg Coopers Pale Ale Hopped Extract Tin (International Series)
28% 750g LDME
7% 200g Crystal 60L

18g Cascade 7.4% AA @ 5 minutes

Nottingham yeast wash

OG: 1.045
FG: 1.011
IBU: 26
ABV: 4.4%
SRM: 6
IBU/OG: 0.59

This will also be the first beer I've put into the new keg set-up and will be on tap for the girlfriends 21st so hopefully its the goods!


----------



## Adam Howard (27/4/15)

It's the time of year for mild. About the fourth time I'll have made this recipe. It's yum.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Challenging Mild
Brewer: Adam

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 50.68 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 20.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.80 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 80.1 %
0.37 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (55.0 SRM) Grain 2 6.1 %
0.28 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (110.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.6 %
0.26 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (28.0 SR Grain 4 4.3 %
0.20 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (50 Grain 5 3.3 %
0.09 kg Black Malt (Simpsons) (550.0 SRM) Grain 6 1.6 %
28.00 g Challenger [9.10 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 18.2 IBUs
2.0 pkg Nottingham (Danstar #-) [23.66 ml] Yeast 8 -


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Full Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.99 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 18.00 l of water at 73.8 C 68.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 6 min 78.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 38.68 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## menoetes (28/4/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Today marked exactly one year to the day since my first ever batch of beer so to commemorate that even though I've been brewing all-grain for a while now I decided to re-brew my first ever recipe which did turn out great. Only changes made for this batch is US-05 to Nottingham and No dex.
> 
> 20L into fermenter
> 
> ...


Mate, I hope it is as good as you remember it being. I still believe a decent kit + bits recipe can produce good beer but after doing all grain for a while it might not seem as good (comparatively) after drinking your more recent beers.

It's gonna be a crap-load simpler to brew though! :beerbang:


----------



## Nizmoose (28/4/15)

menoetes said:


> Mate, I hope it is as good as you remember it being. I still believe a decent kit + bits recipe can produce good beer but after doing all grain for a while it might not seem as good (comparatively) after drinking your more recent beers.
> 
> It's gonna be a crap-load simpler to brew though! :beerbang:


Haha yeah hopefully it is still good! Although to be honest if I'm a little disappointed I'll be a little bit happy because it'll mean my beers improved haha, but for the masses of non craft beer drinkers it looks like it should do okay! I think the coopers pa tin makes a good base, some crystal and cascade late, should be safe hopefully

Edit: worse case is I have a complete hop bomb in my second fermenter and I'll just siphon that in instead and have the whole keg to myself.


----------



## IsonAd (28/4/15)

Arrogant Bastard clone - Mashing is as we speak. BIAB version.
20litres
6kg 2-row - 91%
.5kg caraaroma 7.5%
.1kg carapils 1.5%

65c mash -60 mins
Chinook at
35g - 60min
30g -15 min
35g- 10min
40g -5 min
60g -flameout

Wlp007 -4l starter.

Have to say that the mash didn't look like 20srm... Time will tell


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/4/15)

^ ^ that's a top beer to clone, the caraaroma malt mixes well with the Chinook aroma, quite clever. 

Why the 4lt starter??


----------



## IsonAd (28/4/15)

It looked so good going into fermenter. Ruby red, almost looked like black currant juice. 

Starter was meant to be 3 litr. Yeast was getting on in age and I don't have a stir plate.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/15)

Foreign Extra Stout.
Its been so long. Cant wait the funk up the garage with espresso aromas. 

23L
Pale - 4.6 kg
Crystal Rye - .500g
Chocolate pale - 450g
Roasted barley - 300g
Oats - .250g

66 deg for 

5g star anise at 15min.

Target - 37g @ 60
Northern brewer - 20 @ 45

ABV - 5.8%
BU:GU - 1.00
IBU - 58.

Coopers yeast.

Hoping the crystal rye will deliver some licorice without the sweetness and a bit of nose via the anise.

58 IBUs seems a bit on the high side, but the BU:GU ratio is correct for a FIS / dry stout according to Designing Great Beers. 
Who am I to argue with Ray Daniels.


----------



## indica86 (29/4/15)

Dave70 said:


> Foreign Extra Stout.
> Its been so long. Cant wait the funk up the garage with espresso aromas.


Hey Dave, I made a porter a while ago and used a good dose of Marynka hops late and they have wonderful anise aromas and flavours.


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/15)

Cheers. Never even heard of them before.


----------



## indica86 (29/4/15)

I used 50g at flameout for a 23 litre batch.
NHB sells them.


----------



## mofox1 (29/4/15)

Dave70 said:


> 5g star anise at 15min.
> 
> Target - 37g @ 60
> Northern brewer - 20 @ 45


Just bottled my spiced dark ale. One star in the boil and fv. Plus a few other spices... Going to be a hard couple months wait, and I'm sure I won't make it.

What does the 45 min addition bring to the equation?


----------



## Dave70 (29/4/15)

mofox1 said:


> Just bottled my spiced dark ale. One star in the boil and fv. Plus a few other spices... Going to be a hard couple months wait, and I'm sure I won't make it.
> 
> What does the 45 min addition bring to the equation?


Was looking to get a touch of pine in there. Was going to use a single addition of chinook but NB is a little more subtle, to my taste anyway. 
I'm kind of chasing a beer I had in Tas years ago at the Sydney. Pretty sure it was from Moo Brew. My hazy recollection is dark chocolate / coffee with hints of minty evergreen and licorice. I liked it so much I pestered the head brewer for the recipe, to no avail.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (29/4/15)

indica86 said:


> Hey Dave, I made a porter a while ago and used a good dose of Marynka hops late and they have wonderful anise aromas and flavours.


Hey indica you sure you didn't get the hint of anise or liquorice from the grain you used, most dark beers I seem to find a hint of liquorice in them.


----------



## indica86 (29/4/15)

Maybe, but it is not a hint


----------



## Dave70 (1/5/15)

Was supposed the be getting busy with the chainsaw and log splitter this weekend, but the bureau says 80% chance of rain. I like those odds. 

Saturday, stout for the bottles.

Sunday, Pale for the keg.

20L

Pils - 2.5kg
Wheat - .900g
Rye - .900g

Simcoe - 12g @ 60
Moteuka -10 @ 10
Amarillo - 10 @ 10
Moteuka - 10 @ 5
Amarillo - 10 @ 5
Moteuka - 10 @ 0
Amarillo - 10 @ 0

4.7%
IBU - 31.


----------



## Kingy (1/5/15)

Brewing up the better red than dead recipe from the database tomoz to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Tahoose (2/5/15)

Been way too long between brew days. Spare time spent building a HERMs and working overtime so we can go on holiday later this year means I haven't brewed since feb 16 .

Just doing a small batch tomorrow to break in the new system.

Mimic IPA (amercian IPA with aussie hops)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.065 (Â°P): 15.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (Â°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.39 %
Colour (SRM): 13.2 (EBC): 25.9
Bitterness (IBU): 63.2 (Average)

65.69% Joe White Export Pilsner
26.27% Munich I
8.04% Crystal 90

1.3 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.9 g/L Summer (5.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Vic Secret (16% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.9 g/L Vic Secret (16% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.1 g/L Calcium Chloride @ 0 Minutes (Mash)
0.1 g/L BrewBright @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 62Â°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18Â°C with Safale US-05

Wish me luck - if it works ok next batch will be 125 ltrs!!!


----------



## waggastew (3/5/15)

Mod of Tony's Bright Ale Clone for a beer appreciation night

```
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 42.44 l
Post Boil Volume: 37.44 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 32.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 30.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.043 SG
Estimated Color: 3.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 24.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 68.6 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        68.5 %        
1.50 kg               Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)                    Grain         2        20.5 %        
0.40 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)             Grain         3        5.5 %         
0.40 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         4        5.5 %         
9.00 g                Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        8.6 IBUs      
30.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           6        7.9 IBUs      
30.00 g               Riwaka [5.25 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           7        7.6 IBUs      
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
40.00 g               Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  0.0  Hop           9        0.0 IBUs      
40.00 g               Riwaka [5.25 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  0.0 m Hop           10       0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         11       -             
1.00 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         12       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.30 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 23.54 l of water at 73.3 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (7.24l, 23.47l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## TheWiggman (3/5/15)

Old Ale, going into bottles for long term storage and will hopefully be pleasant for Christmas. 
10.5l, OG 1.079, 55 IBU. 8.7% including bottle priming. 
2.220 kg pale
1.000 kg Munich I 
0.155 kg dark crystal
0.055 kg chocolate
0.285 kg raw sugaz

45g Goldings @60, 55g at flameout. 

Did a single infusion at 68°C with mash out. Managed to high OG EXACTLY and ended up with 10l, so pretty happy. Bit under 70% eff, all good. 
Started some very out of date 1275 (or Stu's Yeast as it's known these days) and had this appear above the krausen -







Some sort of mouldy shit I'm guessing. Pitched the (impressively dense) slurry anyway because the wort was in the fermenter waiting. Hopefully it won't carry over, but in any case really hanging out for Christmas. 
Long live big beers.


----------



## fraser_john (3/5/15)

1096 OG - now that is a big dopplebock! Hope it is not too big! Oxygenation pure O2 60 seconds.

```
05-03-2015  Dopplebock

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         8.51
Anticipated OG:          1.096    Plato:            20.22
Anticipated SRM:          21.7
Anticipated IBU:          27.3
Brewhouse Efficiency:       80 %
Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes



Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 38.8     3.30 kg.  Pilsener                      Germany        1.038      2
 54.1     4.60 kg.  Munich Malt                   Germany        1.037      6
  7.1     0.60 kg.  Special B                     Belgium        1.034    150
  0.1     0.01 kg.  Weyermann Carafa Special III  Germany        1.035    660

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 20.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  14.00  27.3  90 min.


Yeast
-----
Fermentis 34/70 four packs rehydrated @23c 15 mintues prior pitching


Water Needed For Brewing Session
--------------------------------

  Sparge Amount:  20.60  Sparge Deadspace:    0.25  Total Into Mash:   20.35

Total Grain Kg:    8.51        Ltr Per Kg:    2.71  Total From Mash:   11.24
                              Mash Liters:   23.06
                         Grain Absorption:   11.82

                                Amount Lost in Lauter Tun Deadspace,
                                          Grant and Misc. to Kettle:    1.50

                                       Top Up Water Added to Kettle:    0.00
                                                 Amount into Kettle:   30.09

                          Boil Time (min):   90.00 Evaporation Rate:   10.00
                                                  Amount after Boil:   25.58

                                           Left in Kettle Deadspace:    2.50
                                                    Left in Hopback:    0.00
                                        Left in Counterflow Chiller:    0.25
                         Left in Other Equipment / Other Absorption:    0.00

                                                 Amount to Chillers:   22.83
                                     Amount After Cooling (4 perc.):   21.91



Grain absorption rate is: 1.40 (L Per kg)

Evaporation rate is Percent per Hour

This formulation will yield 21.91 liters of fermentable wort.

You will need 43.66 liters of water for the complete brewing session.

Mash Notes
----------

Ammended mash program to spend 35 mintues in 60-63c range, only 20 minutes 
in 66c range.

Salt additions, aimed for straight Munich water. See sprea
dsheet for additions.


Expected Pre Boil 

30.09 liters

1.061 SG 15.07 P
lato 15.34 Brix



Actual Pre Boil 

30.09 liters

1.061 SG 15.07 Plato 15.
34 Brix
```


----------



## Bridges (3/5/15)

First go of my 20l braumeister tonight.
Simple aus pale as I'm not confident it will be smooth sailing.

95% JW Ale malt
5% JW Wheat

a couple of doses of POR to about 30 IBU

Fun times!


----------



## Tahoose (3/5/15)

If I wasn't convinced about HERMs before I built the system I am now. Just started the boil on todays IPA. Love being able to ramp the temperature at the flick of a switch and the clarity is a bonus.


----------



## mje1980 (4/5/15)

Haven't brewed ( or drank ) in ages, but this week sometime I'm going to whip up a few midstrength golden ale type thingies. Mostly pils with some wheat, and maybe a handful of crystal ( got some carabohemian so might try that ). Ordered some galaxy and some wakatu ( spelling? ). One cube will get Galaxy in the cube and keg, fermented with us05. The other cube will get the wakatu in the cube, fermented with k-97. Heard mixed reviews of k 97 though the good reviews sound great, so I'll give it a try

1.037 or so
20 Ibus 

Mashed low for a long time, for dryness.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/5/15)

Brewing up a Speciality IPA for the Merri Mashers IPA comp in June this year.

Black IPA 3

OG - 1.068
FG - 1.012
ABV - 7.2%
IBU - 80
EBC - 65

*Malts*

72% Golden Promise
10% Vienna
5% Crystal 60L
4% Chocolate Malt - added @ Mash Out
4% Chocolate Wheat - added @ Mash Out
3% Flaked Oats
2% Melanoiden Malt

Mashed @ 64c/60m, 72c/20m, 76c/30m ( adding black malts during this mashout )

*Hops *

Magnum @ 60m = 35ibu

Hop bursting with following combo:

Citra, Mosaic & Chinook @ 15m, 10m, 5m & Whirlpool

Dry Hopped 3g/L - Citra/Mosaic


*Yeast*

English Ale WLP002 - 1.2lt starter with 60 secs of Pure O2

*Misc*

Yeast Nutrient
Water Salts - Sulphate = 300ppm, Calcium = 150ppm, Chloride = 50ppm, pH @ 5.4


----------



## mb-squared (4/5/15)

nice one Pratty. citra & mosaic ... yumm

Deschutes' "fresh squeezed" uses that combo and it is just so delicious.


----------



## mje1980 (4/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> Haven't brewed ( or drank ) in ages, but this week sometime I'm going to whip up a few midstrength golden ale type thingies. Mostly pils with some wheat, and maybe a handful of crystal ( got some carabohemian so might try that ). Ordered some galaxy and some wakatu ( spelling? ). One cube will get Galaxy in the cube and keg, fermented with us05. The other cube will get the wakatu in the cube, fermented with k-97. Heard mixed reviews of k 97 though the good reviews sound great, so I'll give it a try
> 1.037 or so
> 20 Ibus
> Mashed low for a long time, for dryness.


Hmmm, well I just found a whole tub of my spec malts had gotten wet somehow and gone mouldy. Tub was at about eye level so not sure how it got wet. Lucky I have 2 tubs of spec malt, so will use pils + med xtal.


----------



## Tahoose (4/5/15)

Bridges said:


> First go of my 20l braumeister tonight.
> Simple aus pale as I'm not confident it will be smooth sailing.
> 
> 95% JW Ale malt
> ...


I'm sure this was a cruisy brew day?


----------



## Adam Howard (4/5/15)

Brewed this today.

Recipe: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 55.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 42.00 l
Bottling Volume: 41.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 41.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 29.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
6.95 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 66.0 %
1.00 kg Oats, Golden Naked (Simpsons) 9.5 %
0.77 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) 7.3 %
0.77 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) 7.3 %
0.52 kg Crystal (Joe White) 4.9 %
0.52 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) 4.9 %
59.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [4.70 %] - Boil Hop 7 15.7 IBUs
50.00 g Fuggles [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 14.1 IBUs
2.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast 9 -


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 2 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 10.53 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Protein Rest Add 31.82 l of water at 134.6 F 122.0 F 20 min
Saccharification Heat to 144.0 F over 20 min 144.0 F 40 min
Glyco-Protein Res Heat to 161.0 F over 10 min 161.0 F 20 min
Mash Out Heat to 172.0 F over 6 min 172.0 F 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 32L water at 75.6 F

Came out nicely after massive issues with mash compaction.


----------



## Bridges (4/5/15)

Tahoose said:


> I'm sure this was a cruisy brew day?


Amazingly so. I got about three litres more than I expected at 1.054 when I was aiming at 1.049. Easy clean up too. Just an awesome bit of gear I can't wait to fire it up again!


----------



## fraser_john (9/5/15)

First post in here for a Saturday? No early brewers up this morning?

```
05-09-2015  Golden Ale

Brewing Date: Saturday May 09, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Recipe:       Golden Ale

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         4.50
Anticipated OG:          1.053    Plato:            13.02
Anticipated SRM:           9.5
Anticipated IBU:          36.7
Brewhouse Efficiency:       82 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.050   Plato: 12.48
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  3.95      by Volume:  5.05  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            75.4      RDF         62.8  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 78 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  52.69
Actual Points From Mash:       50.38


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 55.6     2.50 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
 17.8     0.80 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2
 17.8     0.80 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
  8.9     0.40 kg.  Crystal 60L                   America        1.034     60

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 24.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30  26.2  60 min.
 17.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30   6.7  10 min.
 17.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30   3.7  5 min.
 20.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----
US-05 yeast cake
```


----------



## yum beer (9/5/15)

US Pale

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 6.6 
Bitterness (IBU): 36.9 

89.16% Concerto Ale Simpsons
9.64% Munich I
1.2% Crystal Pale

0.4 g/L Columbus (14.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Chinook (11.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (13% Alpha) @ 2 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (F/OUT)
1.1 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.7 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)

STEP MASH
50c - 10 min
58c - 10 min
62c - 10 min
68c - 20 min
72c - 10 min
76c - 5 min
78c - mash out

Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


----------



## yum beer (9/5/15)

Had planned to put down a quick easy extract US DIPA, then realise I don't have an appropriate yeast.
Oh well, back to the pre planned brew schedule.


----------



## JDW81 (9/5/15)

Just bottled a cube hopped APA.

86% pale malt
5.5% munich
4.5% victory
4% wheat

Centennial at 60 minutes to 11 IBUs
Centennial and cascade in the cube to give 25 IBUs

Dry hop with centennial and cascade @ 1g/L each

Ferment with American Ale II

OG 1056
FG 1011


----------



## Tahoose (9/5/15)

Just finished my first BIG batch on the new HERMs rig. 

100litres post boil 

21.6kg grain bill
85% pils
15 % wheat

Planned OG 1.050
Actual OG 1.053

Pretty happy with that. Won't be doing batches that big very often but wanted to get an idea of how it runs.


----------



## mje1980 (10/5/15)

**** that is a big batch haha.


----------



## BlueMutt (10/5/15)

Inspired by Bridge Road Little Bling

Mid IPA 60ltr batch

JW Trad Ale
JW Caramalt
Simpson Crystal
JW Choc (Mashout)

Topaz from the hop farm @60
Topaz 15min whirlpool
Home grown Cascade 15min whirlpool
Total 260grms hop flowers

Recultured Little Bling yeast from takeaways at the brewery.


----------



## sp0rk (10/5/15)

Putting on a nice simple ESB this afternoon as a winter keg filler

I'm mashing in with 35L (BIAB) instead of my usual 33, will take 2-3 litres from the start of the boil and do a side boil down to around 300ml and add back to main boil



*Keg Filler ESB* (Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 34.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

92% Maris Otter Malt
4% Caramalt
4% Chocolate, Pale

1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Fuggles (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L East Kent Golding (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Fuggles (4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 90 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


----------



## Midnight Brew (11/5/15)

RDO today so time for Dark Ale III, version 2 had domestic specialty malts and domestic Munich.

The Explorer
65% JW Pilsner
20% Wey Munich I
6% Wey Caraaroma
6% Wey Caramunich III
3% Wey Carafa Special I

Used rainwater for the mash with salt additions to aim for a hop forward profile.

FWH: Apollo, Challenger and Columbus
CH: Apollo, Challenger and Columbus
DH: Apollo, Challenger and Columbus
Wyeast Greenbelt (Second cube undecided)

1.050/1.012
40IBU/44 EBC


----------



## Adam Howard (14/5/15)

Knocking this out tomorrow. Got around 1.6kg of dry Cascade total so this is the first of a few harvest beers. First time using Gladfield malts, they smell amazing! Don't know whether the % combo of Aurora, Red Back and Shep Delight will be enough to make it super red but I'll take any reason for a re-brew!

Recipe: Harvest Red Rye-PA
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 53.80 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l
Bottling Volume: 39.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 11.7 SRM
Estimated IBU: 59.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
0.30 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 1 2.6 %
8.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 2 68.4 %
1.80 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 3 15.4 %
0.50 kg Gladfield Aurora Malt (29.4 SRM) Grain 4 4.3 %
0.50 kg Gladfield Red Back Malt (33.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.3 %
0.30 kg Gladfield Shepherds Delight Malt (152.3 Grain 6 2.6 %
0.30 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (5.3 SRM) Grain 7 2.6 %
30.00 g Horizon [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 20.2 IBUs
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 -
100.00 g Homegrown Cascade [8.00 %] - Boil 5.0 mi Hop 10 8.1 IBUs
200.00 g Homegrown Cascade [8.00 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 11 31.3 IBUs
2.0 pkg American West Coast Ale (Lallemand #BRY- Yeast 12 -
100.00 g Homegrown Cascade [7.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 11.70 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 30.61 l of water at 73.1 C 66.7 C 90 min
Mash Out Heat to 75.6 C over 12 min 75.6 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 34.91 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
Will be adding salts to get to Mosher's Pale Ale profile. Also going to be conditioning the malt for the first time to ensure a good recirc.


----------



## mje1980 (15/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> Haven't brewed ( or drank ) in ages, but this week sometime I'm going to whip up a few midstrength golden ale type thingies. Mostly pils with some wheat, and maybe a handful of crystal ( got some carabohemian so might try that ). Ordered some galaxy and some wakatu ( spelling? ). One cube will get Galaxy in the cube and keg, fermented with us05. The other cube will get the wakatu in the cube, fermented with k-97. Heard mixed reviews of k 97 though the good reviews sound great, so I'll give it a try
> 1.037 or so
> 20 Ibus
> Mashed low for a long time, for dryness.


Finally doing this today. I haven't even bothered trying to calc what 20g of each hop will add bitterness wise. 20 Ibus isn't much to start with, and it looks like I'll be a few points over gravity anyway. 

I did a starter with a pack of K97, and pitched it at 16c into a xxxx gold clone. So far nice and clean and sitting at 1.008. I reckon it should come down a few more points and then I'll give it a secondary/cold crash then keg it.


----------



## fraser_john (16/5/15)

```
05-16-2015  American IPA 2015 #2


Brewing Date: Saturday May 16, 2015
Recipe:       American IPA 2015 #2

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          22.00    Wort Size (L):    22.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.28
Anticipated OG:          1.062    Plato:            15.16
Anticipated SRM:           6.8
Anticipated IBU:          59.5
Brewhouse Efficiency:       82 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.062   Plato: 15.16
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  5.14      by Volume:  6.57  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            79.8      RDF         66.4  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 82 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  61.79
Actual Points From Mash:       61.79


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 75.8     4.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  9.5     0.50 kg.  Weyermann Munich I            Germany        1.038      8
 11.4     0.60 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13
  3.4     0.18 kg.  Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany        1.037      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 29.00 g.     Magnum                            Pellet  13.50  42.7  60 min.
 30.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet  10.00  11.9  10 min.
 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   7.60   5.0  5 min.
 30.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet  10.00   0.0  0 min.
 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   0.0  0 min.
 30.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet  10.00   0.0  Dry Hop
 30.00 g.     Cascade                           Pellet   5.75   0.0  Dry Hop


Yeast
-----
US-05 Yeast cake
```


----------



## mje1980 (16/5/15)

Willamette ale next week

98% Maris otter
2% carapils.

Willamette @60,30,20,15,10,5

1.040
26 ibu 

Probably London ale 3 or Irish ale.,


----------



## Dan Pratt (16/5/15)

*Oatmeal Stout 3*

OG - 1.052
FG - 1.014
IBU - 35
ABV - 5%
EBC - 65
Vol - 20Lt

72% MO
11% Flaked Oats
6% Chocolate Wheat
6% Med Crystal
3% Chocolate
1% RB

Mashed @ 67c for 60mins

Warrior bittering at start of boil = 35ibu

Yeast - Irish Ale WLP004 starter @ 18c

Misc - Yeast Nutrient, Pure Co2, Whirlfloc

:beerbang:


----------



## TheWiggman (16/5/15)

Haven't made a pale ale in about a year so it was time. Sierra Nevada 'clone'.
91% JW pale
9% JW light crystal
22g perle @ 60
15g perle @ 30
30g cascade flowers @ 10
70g cascade flowers @ 0
Denny's favourite
Salts to favour hops 

OG 1.053 spot on
I had 100g of flowers and only needed 60 apparently, so thought stuff it, while lot in. 
View attachment 80698

Biggest late hope hit with flowers I've done, didn't think about the trub, holy shit. 
View attachment 80699

First time using a chiller. Some early leaks and an annoying hose fitting meant it took a few mins for the chills to happen. THEN for some reason I thought the temp was cool enough (kids broke my thermometer). Into the fermenter, in with the yeast aaaaaaand... 28°C once the fermenting fridge measured it. And now I have to clean the chiller and put the hoses away. 
No chill FTW. 
Smelt utterly spectacular, I love cascade.


----------



## TheWiggman (16/5/15)

Haven't made a pale ale in about a year so it was time. Sierra Nevada 'clone'.
91% JW pale
9% JW light crystal
22g perle @ 60
15g perle @ 30
30g cascade flowers @ 10
70g cascade flowers @ 0
Denny's favourite
Salts to favour hops 

OG 1.053 spot on
I had 100g of flowers and only needed 60 apparently, so thought stuff it, while lot in. 



Biggest late hope hit with flowers I've done, didn't think about the trub, holy shit. 


First time using a chiller. Some early leaks and an annoying hose fitting meant it took a few mins for the chills to happen. THEN for some reason I thought the temp was cool enough (kids broke my thermometer). Into the fermenter, in with the yeast aaaaaaand... 28°C once the fermenting fridge measured it. And now I have to clean the chiller and put the hoses away. 
No chill FTW. 
Smelt utterly spectacular, I love cascade.


----------



## Brew Forky (16/5/15)

Pratty1 said:


> *Oatmeal Stout 3*
> 
> OG - 1.052
> FG - 1.014
> ...


Chocolate Wheat. That's something I haven't considered using until reading this recipe. Nice.


----------



## Adam Howard (16/5/15)

TheWiggman said:


> First time using a chiller. Some early leaks and an annoying hose fitting meant it took a few mins for the chills to happen. THEN for some reason I thought the temp was cool enough (kids broke my thermometer). Into the fermenter, in with the yeast aaaaaaand... 28°C once the fermenting fridge measured it. And now I have to clean the chiller and put the hoses away.
> No chill FTW.
> Smelt utterly spectacular, I love cascade.


Bah. Anything 28 degrees and under is fine if it's going straight into a fermenting fridge. In the couple of hours it'll take the fridge to drop the rest the yeast will only just be waking up and realising they're in yeast heaven. Much bigger deal with lagers.

And in relation to your Cascade hopping. I just brewed a Red Rye IPA yesterday with 200g of dried homegrown Cascade @ 5 mins and 200g at flameout for a 25 minute steep/whirlpool. Ran the immersion chiller for about 25 minutes and then pumped into the fermentor. The aroma coming out from the late hops was incredible! :kooi:


----------



## TheWiggman (16/5/15)

I concur hence I didn't bang on about it. If it's no good though that's what I'll blame 
I'm on call for work too, haven't even been drinking.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (16/5/15)

Today's concoction. Mosaic Dry, or something. Odd time of year for this but whatever. Boiling right now.
38lt All grain brew. Style: Australian Bitter Ale with Imported Ingredients!
Total grain 8kg. Mashed started at 63.3c in esky fell to 59c after 150 minutes.
Total Hop Pellets 100g.


62.5% Maris Otter
18.7% Wheat Malt
6.3% Cara Malt
6.3% Crystal Malt
6.3% Munick Malt

40g Mosaic 80 minutes
60g Mosaic 1 minute

Currently failing to get a pre boil gravity or I have got 99% mash efficiency. That's bullshit.

Estimations:
OG 1.046
FG 1.006
5.1% abv
17.7 EBV
33 IBU

2nd Culture Recycled Safale US-05 from previous Cascade Harvest Ales.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (17/5/15)

Result of that last brew that I cant edit.
OG = 1.050 Overshooting estimations :beerbang:

so have to wait for FG now. Who knows I've got as low as 1.002 but will guess 1.008. ABV = 5.5%.

Home brew! :super:


----------



## droid (17/5/15)

20 minute mosaic apa

House Ale
Method: All Grain 
Style: American Pale Ale	
Boil Time: 60 min 
Batch Size: 25 liters (fermentor volume)	
Boil Size: 31 liters 
Boil Gravity: 1.041 (recipe based estimate) 
Efficiency: 70% (brew house)	
Original Gravity: 1.051 Final Gravity: 1.014 ABV (standard): 4.88% IBU (tinseth): 34.9 SRM (morey): 5.71
Fermentables
Amount	Fermentable Bill %
5 kg Glad field pale 87%
0.5 kg	Gladfield Vienna	8.7%
0.25 kg	Gladfield Wheat	4.3%
5.75 kg	Total 
Hops
40 g	Mosaic	Pellet	13.1	(2014)Boil	20 min	34.9
40 g	Mosaic	Pellet	11	(2012)Dry Hop 3days
Mash Guidelines
67 C	60 min
American West Coast Yeast BRY-97
Fermentation Temp:
18 °C	
Additional Yeast: Burton ipa 100ml slurry


----------



## slcmorro (17/5/15)

I'm not brewing this just yet, but I will be after the FP BB.

"Slam Dunkel"
German Lager - Munich Dunkel

22L @ 1050, 4.9% 25 IBU - No Chill

3000gm Dark Munich
1200gm Pils
100gm Caramunich 2
100gm Chocolate

25gm Mt Hood @ 60
20gm Mt Hood @ 10 + Whirlfloc Tab

Mash in at 50c, rest for 15 mins.
Ramp to 63c for 15 mins.
Ramp to 67c for 45 mins.

90 min boil.

Ferm on Wyeast 2308 @ 12c.


----------



## Dan Pratt (17/5/15)

droid said:


> 20 minute mosaic apa
> 
> House Ale
> Method: All Grain
> ...


What's your boil time/length?


----------



## droid (17/5/15)

erm...60 minutes

and some research suggests the 20 minute should refer to boil time eh?

im just adding all the hops with 20 to go <edit plus the dry hop later>

so what have I got? It's not too late, mashing away now - help me man!


----------



## mofox1 (17/5/15)

Third iteration of my American(ish) Rye Amber Ale. Thick, spicy, malty, hoppy.... :icon_drool2:. Nothing subtle.

Might find something more interesting than the '001 when I go to ferment it, possibly Burton ale again. Or coopers.

*A Rye Maneuver*
American Wheat or Rye Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 12.159
Total Hops (g): 432.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.03 %
Colour (SRM): 12.3 (EBC): 24.2
Bitterness (IBU): 43.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.840 kg Wey Rye Malt (31.58%)
3.000 kg Wey Pilsner (24.67%)
2.496 kg JW Wheat Malt (20.53%)
2.376 kg Wey Munich I (19.54%)
0.384 kg Caraaroma (3.16%)
0.063 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (0.52%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
12.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
50.0 g Perle Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
40.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (2.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
50.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (2.4% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L) *[0 min addition]*
40.0 g Ella Pellet (14.3% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L) *[cube addition @85oC]*
20.0 g Perle Pellet (4.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) *[cube addition @85oC]*
20.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.8% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L) *[cube addition @85oC]*
86.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.8 g/L)
114.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.3% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with WLP001 - California Ale


----------



## MartinOC (17/5/15)

I'm currently busting the cherry on the new brew-rig (after a number of changes), just to get some numbers dialled-in.

'Thought I'd go the whole hog, so I've got two batches going at the same time:

1. Aussie Pale Ale (maybe CSA clone?). This one is running on the "main" rig (HERMS);
2. English Bitter (1st-ever try at a BIAB to see how it goes).

FINALLY making beer in Kinglake!!!


----------



## Mardoo (17/5/15)

Congrats Martin! The Phoenix rises again again.


----------



## mje1980 (17/5/15)

Lager piss

98% BB pils
2% carapils

Czech saaz @ 60

1040
15 ibu

Long low mash to dry the buggery out of it

Wy2000 Budvar, cold pitched and fermented at 8-10c til it's done.


----------



## sponge (18/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> Lager piss
> 
> 98% BB pils
> 2% carapils
> ...


When it rains it pours ey Mark?


----------



## Lincoln2 (18/5/15)

An all mead Sunday in Kyogle yesterday. Sweet and Dry batches. Just the plain variety - honey, water, yeast, nutrient and country music.

And I have yet to think of a punny name for any of them.


----------



## mofox1 (18/5/15)

mofox1 said:


> Total Hops (g): 432.00


Double batch, true, but apparently I've become rather blase at the amount of hops I've been using recently... Didn't really notice almost a half kilo was going into this until a mate pointed out I was using a lot of hops! :blink:

Might be time for some scottish ales, or something else more malt forward....


----------



## mje1980 (18/5/15)

sponge said:


> When it rains it pours ey Mark?


Yep. I've gone from not brewing for months, to having 5 full cubes in a few days

Today's batch while k wait for the above mentioned bb pils to arrive

UK IPA

100% maris otter
Brambling Cross @ 60,30,5

Lots of gypsum, long low mash

London ale 3 

1.056
44 ibu

Won't have to brew til next year


----------



## mje1980 (18/5/15)

Besides the Willamette ale for the single hop swap that is.


----------



## menoetes (18/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> Besides the Willamette ale for the single hop swap that is.


Mmmmmmmm... Willamette :icon_drool2:


----------



## fishingbrad (18/5/15)

After last year, never brewing the same thing twice mindset. I've settled on two recipes I'll keep as house beers. 1. ginger beer (with chilli) and 2. DRSGA which I just love. I'll keep with the same base but experiment with different hops(thanks Yob) and yeast. anyone tried Golden ale with a English style yeast like wyeast 1084 ??


----------



## MartinOC (18/5/15)

fishingbrad said:


> anyone tried Golden ale with a English style yeast like wyeast 1084 ??


Mate, 1084 is Irish Ale yeast (apparently Guinness strain). It's a FEROCIOUS fermenter (capable of fermenting small titanium alloy blocks!), but is kinda neutral, so don't expect any "fruity" character from it. It all depends what you're looking-for.


----------



## winkle (18/5/15)

Currently thinking of brewing a sort-of clone of Billy B's, best real apple juice suggestions?


----------



## DU99 (20/5/15)

*Galaxies/melba*
Australian Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.559
Total Hops (g): 58.70
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 5.7 (EBC): 11.3
Bitterness (IBU): 20.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.016 kg Pale Ale Malt (66.15%)
1.143 kg Wheat Malt (25.07%)
0.200 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (4.39%)
0.200 kg Simpsons Amber Malt (4.39%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
7.3 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
7.3 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
9.1 g Galaxy Leaf (13.4% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
13.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
22.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (1 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with Danstar BRY-97 American West Coast


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## droid (20/5/15)

^never had melba, sounds good, how do you feel about 5% toffee what are you expecting it to bring to the overall profile?


----------



## DU99 (20/5/15)

bit of malty toffee flavour..this grain tastes amazing when you chew a few grains..


----------



## droid (20/5/15)

I'd love to hear about your tasting when done, sounds good cheers


----------



## TheWiggman (20/5/15)

Was speaking to the boys at Cheeky Peak and independently 2 of them commented about their horse-esque behaviour wanting to just straight up eat the malt. I'm very keen to use some.


----------



## Bridges (22/5/15)

Glad toffee is just about the best eatin' grain I've ever tried. Also keen to use it. Should have worked some into what I'm brewing today, there's always next time.

Got a version of 4 shades of stout from the recipe db mashing in the BM as I type, not a great start left both mesh filters in the bottom of the pipe and mashed in. Had to scoop it all out and faff around to get the filters in right. I'd like to think I won't do that again but I probably will.
Malt milled to 1mm gap by me at full pint on the new mill. Seems a great crush. Wort cleared up super fast. Looking forward to seeing where the OG ends up.


----------



## paulyman (22/5/15)

Going to have a crack at a Vienna Lager on sunday, found an old AndrewQLD recipe on here so going with that with a few alterations.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.0 l 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 19.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
3.46 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) 60.6 % 
1.94 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) 34.0 % 
0.29 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) 5.0 % 
0.02 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) 0.4 % 
19.5 g Hallertau [4.50 %] - Boil 90.0 min 9.3 IBUs 
14.6 g Hallertau [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 6.5 IBUs 
14.6 g Hallertau [4.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min 5.0 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet - Boil 15.0 min 
1.0 pkg German Lager (White Labs #WLP830) 

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will be the maiden voyage on my finally finished recirculating BIAB system. My first time building up a lager starter on the stir plate as well.


----------



## Blind Dog (22/5/15)

Bridges said:


> not a great start left both mesh filters in the bottom of the pipe and mashed in. Had to scoop it all out and faff around to get the filters in right. I'd like to think I won't do that again but I probably will.


I have a piece of Swiss voile left over from BIAB days with a strategic hole for the rod, for that very reason (isn't quite as bad as adding the grain and the turning round to see the malt pipe still sitting on the kitchen counter though)


----------



## wide eyed and legless (22/5/15)

First brew today for 18 months, just an ordinary bitter, first time ever had a wort fountain in the BM, cancelled, undid the wing nut to take the filters out and give it a stir, dropped the wingnut down the side of the malt pipe. Found a nyloc nut which fitted, (made mental note to buy a couple of spare nuts) rest of the day went smoothly even milled the grain for my Plum Porter I have been wanting to make.
Hoping the wife goes out Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## bconnery (22/5/15)

Second run on the Grainfather tomorrow. 
Putting this down to clear out some stocks to make way for the box of goodies I picked up at Craftbrewer today and give the system a run with a bigger grain bill than the bitter that went in first...

India Saison, or whatever you want to call it. 

```
Recipe: India Saison

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l      
Boil Size: 28.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 53.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2100.00 g             Pale Malt, Perle Floor Malted (Thomas Fa Grain         1        42.4 %        
2000.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        40.4 %        
250.00 g              Abbey Malt (22.8 SRM)                    Grain         4        5.1 %         
100.00 g              Amber Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (55.8 SRM)   Grain         5        2.0 %         
500.00 g              Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SRM)   Grain         3        10.1 %        
1.0 pkg               French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711) [50.28 Yeast         10       -             
30.00 g               Galaxy [14.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           8        14.9 IBUs     
30.00 g               Citra [13.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min           Hop           9        7.3 IBUs      
15.00 g               Citra [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           6        18.4 IBUs     
10.00 g               Galaxy [14.50 %] - Boil 50.0 min         Hop           7        13.0 IBUs
```


----------



## luggy (23/5/15)

About to mash in my irish ale for the case swap, maris otter with a touch of roast for colour, EKG bittering only.


----------



## michaeld16 (23/5/15)

First oatmeal stout in the cube. 2yr old woke me up at 3 made him a bottle, mashed in boy went back to sleep so I thought I'll go lay down for an hour. Woke 3 hours later jumped out of bed was shooting for my usual 75 percent eff got 86 percent! Pre boil gravity of 10.60 was aiming for 10.57 post boil gravity ended up at 10.67 not gonna bother diluting just gonna have a rather strong oatmeal to look forward to!


----------



## waggastew (23/5/15)

First of two lagers using my fav lager yeast WLP833 German Bock Lager. Stepped up a starter from two vials, minor panic when tasting spent starter, had a slight twang. Hoping it is due to continuous aeration, seemed to be plenty of yeasties in the bottom. Decanted and will hope for the best.

Recipe ripped from Brewing Classic Styles

Recipe: HGH-2 - Hell of a Good Helles 2

```
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.58 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 18.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.81 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        90.9 %        
0.36 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         2        6.9 %         
0.12 kg               Melanoiden Malt (20.0 SRM)               Grain         3        2.2 %         
43.47 g               Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           4        18.1 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        5        -             
2.0 pkg               German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         6        -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         7        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.29 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 18.29 l of water at 74.1 C          66.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (7.04l, 20.04l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## Moad (23/5/15)

About to mash out on a slightly modified Brown Ale from Brewing Classic Styles. I've been boiling everything for 90 after having some DMS isues...

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 60.88 l
Post Boil Volume: 48.88 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 44.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 44.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.4 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.8 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 48.9 % 
3.88 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 2 37.9 % 
0.47 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 3 4.6 % 
0.43 kg Pale Crystal Malt (TF) (60.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.2 % 
0.22 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 5 2.2 % 
0.22 kg Medium Crystal Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (14 Grain 6 2.2 % 
65.32 g Fuggles [4.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 17.4 IBUs 
55.42 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 15.0 IBUs 
100.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) [124. Yeast 10 - 


Mash at 67
Loving ESB 1968 and I'll be pitching this on to the cake of an ESB I just did. so malty mmmm


----------



## djgilmore (23/5/15)

Brewing a Pale ale to try out cube hopping (15min Hops are in the cube).

Didn't have any specialty malts so just the last of my MO and some JW pils

Simcoe Citra Pale
American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 77.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8
Bitterness (IBU): 36.1 (Rager)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Maris Otter Malt (72.73%)
1.500 kg Joe White Export Pilsner (27.27%)

Hop Bill
----------------
4.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.2 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
33.0 g Citra Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.4 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 60 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale


----------



## The Village Idiot (23/5/15)

Time for something English.

ESB

93% Maris
5% Dark Crystal
2% Dark Brown sugar

Northdown @ 50
Northdown and EKG in the cube

38ibu WLP004(closest I had to English)


----------



## paulyman (23/5/15)

Just ordered the ingredients for a Mild recipe of Manticle's I found.

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.0 l 
Estimated OG: 1.033 SG
Estimated Color: 28.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 66.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------ 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) 
0.25 kg Crystal, Heritage (Simpsons) 
0.15 kg Aromatic Malt (Dingemans) 
0.15 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) 
0.10 kg Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) 
0.03 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) 
18.0 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min 
10.0 g Challenger [7.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min 

WLP017 



Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mardoo (23/5/15)

That's a fantastic recipe. You'll love it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/5/15)

^ ^ make sure you get the right mash temp, from memory its 70c for 30mins.


----------



## paulyman (23/5/15)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ make sure you get the right mash temp, from memory its 70c for 30mins.


Cheers. Should make a nice mid week brew.


----------



## Nizmoose (24/5/15)

Mashing this as I type, JS Hop Thief 6 'clone'. First attempt at a HT6 and the grain bill is pretty close to Birbie's in the HT6 thread, the hop schedule is just what I'm going to go for as a first attempt.

Recipe software is set at 14L with a 75% mash efficiency aiming to get 13L into the fermenter and 12L packaged.

OG: 1.052
FG: 1.010
IBU: 33
ABV: 5.4%
SRM: 12
IBU/OG: 0.66

Fermentables
83% 2.6 kg	Pale Ale 
9% 280.0 g	Caramel/Crystal 60L
6% 210.0 g	CaraMunich II 
0.3% 10.0 g	Roasted Barley


Hops

Amount	Hop	Time	Use	Form	AA
3.0 g	Columbus (US)	60 min	Boil	Pellet	15.7%
7.0 g	Simcoe (US)	20 min	Boil	Pellet	13.0%
7.0 g	Columbus (US)	20 min	Boil	Pellet	15.7%
5.0 g	Simcoe (US)	5 min	Boil	Pellet	13.0%
5.0 g	Columbus (US)	5 min	Boil	Pellet	15.7%
10.0 g	Simcoe (US)	0 min	Boil	Pellet	13.0%
10.0 g	Columbus (US)	0 min	Boil	Pellet	15.7%
4.0 g	Columbus (US)	3 days	Dry Hop	Pellet	15.7%
4.0 g	Simcoe (US)	3 days	Dry Hop	Pellet	13.0%

Yeast - Danstar Nottingham from starter (pitching roughly 300 billion cells)

Mash Schedule
Protein Rest 54.0 °C	10 min
Saccharification Rest 66.0 °C	90 min
Mash-Out 78.0 °C	10 min

Got off to a cracker start siphoning my brew day water into my large fermenter to take outside. Had it filling in the kitchen only to realise about 3L in that the tap on the fermenter was open -_-, many a towel were needed. Moral of the story have your coffee BEFORE setting up.


----------



## mje1980 (26/5/15)

It's a brewnanza here lately. 

Golden ale.

77.7% maris otter
19.4% wey Vienna
2.4% caramunich 1

Mashed long and low

Amarillo 60

Amarillo and cascade 30

One cube gets 20g of cascade, one gets 20g of Amarillo

1.039
23 ibu ( I don't calc the cube hops so it'll be a bit more )

Us05


----------



## mofox1 (26/5/15)

mje1980 said:


> It's a brewnanza here lately.
> 
> Golden ale.
> 
> ...


Looks smashable... Although I would have cascade amarillo and chinook all in the same cube


----------



## wide eyed and legless (26/5/15)

My ordinary bitter finished within 2 days using s-04 even purposely underpitched, to see what would happen and re-hydrated at a lower temperature than advised.
Made my plum porter Monday had everything ready Sunday for a hassle free brew day, 1st set back fill in the grist sign sign comes up, started filling the grist when I realised that I hadn't pressed the button to switch the pump off, the grist came pouring back out the malt pipe, emptied it all got back on track and everything went fine until I took a reading on the hydrometer, I have about 4 hydrometers in case of breakages, which has happened before, this time it was the test jar which broke, managed to take a reading in the hydrometer tube. Everything was fine will be pitching the yeast today.


----------



## indica86 (27/5/15)

Today.

Recipe: India Saison
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 18.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 65.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
1.00 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 82.6 %
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 5 16.5 %
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 6 0.8 %
50.00 g Perle - First Wort 20.0 min Hop 7 20.8 IBUs
15.00 g Dana - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 8 22.9 IBUs
50.00 g Pekko - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 9 21.7 IBUs

Belle Saison yeast.
————————————————————————————-

Maybe later today if I get time. (found the time)

Recipe: Red Rye Lager
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 27.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
2.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 -
0.50 g Salt (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 4 -
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 79.4 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 6 15.9 %
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 7 4.0 %
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1000.8 Grain 8 0.8 %
15.00 g Dana - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 9 22.9 IBUs
50.00 g Perle - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 m Hop 10 9.5 IBUs
25.00 g Sticklebreact - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 11 8.5 IBUs

Repitched MJ Bohemian Lager
————————————————————————————-

And tomorrow…


Recipe: The Empire Strikes Back
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 11.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 61.5 IBUs

Ingredients:
————
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 82.0 %
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 16.4 %
0.10 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 30L (59.1 EBC) Grain 3 1.6 %
15.00 g Dana - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 4 22.8 IBUs
50.00 g Pekko - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 5 21.7 IBUs
50.00 g Sticklebreact - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 6 17.0 IBUs

Repitched 34/70
————————————————————————————-


----------



## waggastew (27/5/15)

waggastew said:


> First of two lagers using my fav lager yeast WLP833 German Bock Lager. Stepped up a starter from two vials, minor panic when tasting spent starter, had a slight twang. Hoping it is due to continuous aeration, seemed to be plenty of yeasties in the bottom. Decanted and will hope for the best.
> 
> Recipe ripped from Brewing Classic Styles
> 
> Recipe: HGH-2 - Hell of a Good Helles 2


Quick update. I am trying out an accelerated lager ferment ala Mike Tasty McDole from the Brewing Network in the US. Involves pitching cold and then ramping temp based on gravity/%attenuation targets. Basic outline shown below.

Pitch at 12, FG 1.050 0% Att
Once at 1.031 50% att bump to 14degC
Once at 1.022 75% att bump to 16 
Once at 1.016 90% att bump to 18

Well its 4 days since I pitched and its already dropped from 1.050 to 1.020. I pitched a large pitch of yeast, and the krausen has been huge. Will report back when its all over, crashed, kegged and clear.


----------



## menoetes (28/5/15)

Just knocked these out via BIAB in my new 40lt Crown urn...

*Kiwi Bright Ale*
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.011
IBUs: 26
ABV: 4.4%

67% Weyermanns Premium Pilsner Malt
19% Weyermanns Vienna Malt
9% JW Unmalted Wheat
5% Weyermanns Carapils

0.4 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 45min
0.4 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 45min
0.6 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 20min
0.6 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 20min
0.8 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 0min
0.8 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 0min

Brewbrite and yeast nutrient thrown in too @ 10min

US-05 yeast


Mashed for 75 min @ 66'c - Mash out @ 75'c. Fermenting low and slow @ 16'c

&​​*AA American Wheat*
OG: 1.046
FG: 1.012
IBUs: 26
ABV: 4.7%

50% Pilsner Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
45% Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston)
5% Wheat Flaked/Torrified (Blue Lake)

0.5 g/l of Amarillo (8.4%AA) @ 60min
0.8 g/l of Amarillo (8.4%AA) @ 20min
0.8 g/l of Amarillo (8.4%AA) @ 5min
0.8 g/l of Amarillo (8.4%AA) @ 0min

Brewbrite & Yeast Nutrient added @ 10min
Zest of 2 large oranges added @ 5min

Wyeast 2565: Kolsh yeast in a 1.5lt starter

Single Infusion Mash @ 65'c for 60min. Fermenting @ 16'c

I love my new Crown Urn! Single vessel BIAB makes brewing a lot easier & hassle free.


----------



## droid (28/5/15)

czech this 

my 2nd pils/lager (first one tastes good at bottling, going for a longer mash and upping the whirlpool of saaz this time)

100% Gladfield Pilsner Malt
4.89%
34.63 ibu
3srm
63 for 90
Magnum to 30ibu
Saaz >15min to 5 ibu 1g/l
Saaz whirlpool 1.5g/l

urquell starter (wyeast)


----------



## mofox1 (28/5/15)

droid said:


> czech this


I see what you did there.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/5/15)

droid said:


> czech this
> 
> my 2nd pils/lager (first one tastes good at bottling, going for a longer mash and upping the whirlpool of saaz this time)
> 
> ...


Try a longer boil too, 120mins at a simmer, is what urquell actually do!


----------



## droid (28/5/15)

2 hrs righto no worries, can I still start drinking at the beginning of light boil? Screw having to wait till it's an hour in, we're talking Friday arvo for chrissakes


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (28/5/15)

Um, you shiuld be drinking before you weigh your grain!!!


----------



## Blind Dog (28/5/15)

Jester Pale Ale - trying out hops new to me

57% wey Pilsner
38% wey munich II
5% wheat

Multi step mash - 55, 67, 72, 78 for 5, 50, 20, 40 mins


Galena at 90 for 19 IBU
Jester at 15, 0 and cube for another 24IBU

MJ west coast yeast


----------



## mofox1 (29/5/15)

Blind Dog said:


> Jester Pale Ale - trying out hops new to me


Jester looks interesting - UK's amarillo?


----------



## Brew Forky (30/5/15)

Meant to be brewing this arvo, but due to unforeseen circumstances, It'll be in the cube by this time tomorrow.

I've taken version 3 of Better Red Than Dead and made a few changes for a quicker and easier BIAB day:
-60min boil
-dropped the Fuggles and upped the EKG
-no step mash - 66 c for 60 min

I'm actually a bit Big Kev about it because I've never made an AG Irish Red.

*Better Red than Dead* (Irish Red Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 14.6 (EBC): 28.8
Bitterness (IBU): 23.2 (Average)

56.34% Barret Burston Ale
22.89% Vienna
15.85% Melanoidin
3.52% Carared
1.41% Carafa II malt

1.7 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## djgilmore (30/5/15)

1st ever Imperial IPA. Loosely based on Firestone Walker Double Jack which i had in the states recently.

Imperial IPA

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 16.0
Total Grain (kg): 6.200
Total Hops (g): 271.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.082 (°P): 19.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 9.13 %
Colour (SRM): 9.0 (EBC): 17.7
Bitterness (IBU): 98.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 63
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
5.000 kg Joe White Pilsner (80.65%)
0.700 kg Munich I (11.29%)
0.400 kg Corn Sugar (6.45%)
0.100 kg Crystal 15 (1.61%)

Hop Bill
----------------
25.0 g Magnum Pellet (15% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
16.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
16.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.4% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
16.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.6% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil) (1 g/L)
44.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)
44.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)
5.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
5.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 4 Days (Dry Hop) (0.3 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 3 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 2 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 1 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 1 Days (Dry Hop) (0.6 g/L)


----------



## Brew Forky (30/5/15)

I reckon it needs some dry hopping.


----------



## Cervantes (30/5/15)

And maybe a few more hop varieties......


----------



## Spiesy (30/5/15)

mofox1 said:


> Jester looks interesting - UK's amarillo?


Not quite.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (31/5/15)

Why Me Lager or Waimea Lager?

coz made stacks of ales and now have temp control should make a Lager.
Is that how you pronounce Waimea? 
38lt brew - Basic
7.5kg Pilsner Malt mashed in esky starting at 64c for 2 hours.
20g Waimea for 60 min.
Thats it!
I think I did 3 equal level sparges.
Oh,
2 X sachet Saflager W-34/70. Didn't count up to it so made a starter.
250g Panela boiled with 2.5lt water in 3lt flask and cooled: 1.040.
Pitching temps awe around 17c.
Sucked that dry yeast into the vortex of yummy nutritious Panela wort on stir plate for 6 hours.
There was like balloons on top instead of froth like you get with Ale.

Plan is to be Quaffable by spring probably 4 months or so.

Fermented at 13c for, how long it takes as they say.
Og=1.044
FG expected 1.006
ABV = 5.0%
IBU = 21
EBC = 6.3

Will Dry Hop one keg with 30g Waimea. Taste testing.

:chug:


----------



## wide eyed and legless (31/5/15)

With my plum porter now in the secondary, I am wondering whether I should have made a robust porter as opposed to the brown porter for adding fruit too, though I am expecting the sugars to ferment out in the secondary can anyone with the experience of adding fruit suggest which would have been the best porter to add fruit to, the brown or the robust.


----------



## mofox1 (31/5/15)

More brown ale time!.... Or is it a brown porter?

Ended up a few points higher @ 1.057 courtesy of the longer sparge/boil than normal.

*Brown Ale*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.600
Total Hops (g): 82.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 31.1 (EBC): 61.3
Bitterness (IBU): 41.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 120

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.000 kg Munich I (35.71%)
2.000 kg Pilsner (35.71%)
0.800 kg Brown Malt (14.29%)
0.400 kg Chocolate (7.14%)
0.300 kg Carared (5.36%)
0.100 kg Carabohemian Malt (1.79%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
32.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 180 Minutes (First Wort) (1.3 g/L)
10.0 g Challenger Pellet (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)
20.0 g Northern Brewer Pellet (5.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)


**Aroma hops are cubes additions @ 85C.*


----------



## GABBA110360 (1/6/15)

havin a go at coopers dark ale just waiting for starter to do it's thing


----------



## hwall95 (2/6/15)

A basic galaxy pale ale to take camping up the beach in July. Most of friends aren't into craft beers that much but they like Pac Ale, so hopefully this somewhat similiar. Will adjust the dry hopping based on taste - don't want it turning into Passion Pop by over dry hopping.

*OG:* 1046 *IBU:*28
*FG: *1010 *EBC*: 8
*Size*: 23L

*Malt Bill:*
3.5kg BB Pale malt
1kg BB Wheat malt
0.2kg Caramalt

*Hops:*
1g - 60min
35g - Cubed
30-40g Dry Hopped for a couple of days before cold crashing

*Yeast: *
1L starter of Wy1272.

*Mash and Boil:*
Mash at 75min @ 66, Boil for 70min.


----------



## Brew Forky (3/6/15)

GABBA110360 said:


> havin a go at coopers dark ale just waiting for starter to do it's thing


That's the plan for my next brew. Are you using the recipe in the AHB database or do you have another one?


----------



## fraser_john (6/6/15)

```
Recipe:       English Pale Ale

Turn rainwater into Burton On Trent style water first.

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          23.00    Wort Size (L):    23.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.50
Anticipated OG:          1.061    Plato:            15.08
Anticipated SRM:          13.0
Anticipated IBU:          36.9
Brewhouse Efficiency:       82 %
Wort Boil Time:             90    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 87.3     4.80 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  5.5     0.30 kg.  Crystal - Pale                Great Britian  1.034     50
  3.6     0.20 kg.  Special B                     Belgium        1.034    150
  1.8     0.10 kg.  Victory                       America        1.037     28
  1.8     0.10 kg.  Biscuit Malt                  Belgium        1.035     24

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 46.00 g.     Goldings - E.K.                   Pellet   5.70  27.4  60 min.
 14.00 g.     Goldings - E.K.                   Pellet   5.70   6.4  30 min.
 14.00 g.     Goldings - E.K.                   Pellet   5.70   3.0  10 min.
 28.00 g.     Goldings - E.K.                   Pellet   5.70   0.0  Dry Hop


Yeast
-----

Mangrove Jack M79 Burton Union
```


----------



## GABBA110360 (6/6/15)

> That's the plan for my next brew. Are you using the recipe in the AHB database or do you have another one?


yes using the data base recipe but having a problem reculturing the yeast at this stage its too bloody cold I think and I cant leave a heat pad under it over night I think it would get too hot.
going to bring inside while i'm away this weekend


----------



## Yob (6/6/15)

Stout.. Big old stout, doubledip batch, did an overnight mash on the timer to get a 1.060 strike for the second mash... Will be doing an extended mash/knockout o a couple of hours while we go looking for chickens...

Aiming for70l of 1.100


----------



## Danwood (6/6/15)

Mate...the amount of spent grain you produce, you should probably been looking at pigs, not chickens.


----------



## mofox1 (6/6/15)

Yob said:


> Stout.. Big old stout, doubledip batch, did an overnight mash on the timer to get a 1.060 strike for the second mash... Will be doing an extended mash/knockout o a couple of hours while we go looking for chickens...
> 
> Aiming for70l of 1.100


Diggity. Dumb it down for me man!

Is this a drain first runnings, use second runnings for strike water sort of thing? Damn I can't imagine how much boil off I'd need to get 70L of 1.1 using normal single mash sort of thing.... I usually dont get more than 1.080 on first runnings.

The overnight - is this just set and forget in a esky mash tun, or you have a HERMS happening all night?


----------



## Midnight Brew (6/6/15)

Mild to 1.038. Will be bringing a keg of this along for the Vic July swap.

85% TFFM Maris Otter
6% Wey Caramunich III
5% Simpsons Brown
4% Wey Caraaroma

70/72/78 for 40/10/Raise Bag

Northdown FWH to 18IBU

Cube 1: Essex Ale @ 19C
Cube 2: English Ale @ 19C


----------



## Yob (6/6/15)

mofox1 said:


> Diggity. Dumb it down for me man!
> Is this a drain first runnings, use second runnings for strike water sort of thing? Damn I can't imagine how much boil off I'd need to get 70L of 1.1 using normal single mash sort of thing.... I usually dont get more than 1.080 on first runnings.
> 
> The overnight - is this just set and forget in a esky mash tun, or you have a HERMS happening all night?


Set the first mash on a timer. 5am. 

when I got to it at half past 8 I drained the MT (30l) and sparged enough to get to strike volume (20l) for the second mash,(50l) pumped from the kettle back to the MT with fresh grist, set temp again and walk away.

Will run it off now I'm back and maybe do a single batch sparge depending on gravity.


----------



## Yob (6/6/15)

Pre boil.. Looking like I'll hit about 1.115 post boil perhaps


----------



## waggastew (6/6/15)

Czech Bo Pils - BCS recipe, with a little 4L decoction boiled for the last 20 minutes in the vain hope of getting some more pils grain character. Fermented using accelerated profile, previous Helles using the method seemed to work out well, hit FG in 6 days!

```
Style: Bohemian Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 36.10 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.60 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 3.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 40.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         1        93.5 %        
0.35 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)             Grain         2        6.5 %         
43.81 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min    Hop           3        22.4 IBUs     
35.04 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min    Hop           4        13.8 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        5        -             
24.53 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min    Hop           6        4.5 IBUs      
25.76 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min     Hop           7        0.0 IBUs      
Yeast cake            German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         8        -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         9        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.35 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 18.44 l of water at 75.3 C          67.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (7.21l, 20.30l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## droid (6/6/15)

20 minutes to go as we speak

Meet "Ruby Gladfield"

38 ibu

Pale
Wheat
Turkish delight
Roast barley

Vic secret for bittering with a bit of mosaic and half mosaic thrusters 3G/l whirpooled no cold chilling need it to drink soonish
Yeast Burton IPA and bry-97 mixture from last batch

4.79% ish h34r:


----------



## CrookedFingers (6/6/15)

Just mashing my first hefe.
All I had was some MO on hand to use as base. Used 2kg.
Picked up 2.5 kg wheat
20g halletauer @60 (13 IBU)
Will use WLP380
19L 
5.6%, realised its a tad higher than I wanted but had milled the grains already. Ah well.

Will be chilled and off to bed with some sexy yeasties later tonight.

Happy days.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (7/6/15)

My first ever attempt at an AG Stout.

Classic Dry Stout, using Wheeler's recipe.

Maris Otter 70%
Flaked Barley 20%
Roast Barley 10%
90 min mash at 66C

Target (10.5%) for 90 min to 45IBU.

OG: 1042.
Will ferment using a WLP004 starter that's resting in the fridge.

For the record it was 38F (3.3C) in the garage when I got out there this morning.


----------



## madpierre06 (7/6/15)

Christened my 3V system, still to dial in the little foibles as it seems my efficiency may be down, a O.G. of 1.064 with an expected 1.069. Not sure if that is of any significance.

*Coffee Imperial Stout* *23L*

B.B. Pale Malt 4.7kg

B.B. Crystal Malt 1.2kg

B.B. Wheat malt 0.840kg

Voy. Buloke Choc Malt 0.720kg

B.B. Roasted Barley 0.240kg

Bairds Black Malt 0.240kg


Nthn Brewer Hops Bittering 84gm 70 mins
Cascade Finishing 50gm For 5 mins post boil


WLP005 British Ale
Danstar Nottingham


530ml cold steeped fresh roast coffee to be added at end of primary fermentation.

Mash 65 Celsius 1 Hr

Sparge to 30L wort, 70 min boil.

Pitched at 21 C,

O.G. 1.064

F.G. 1.016 (Aiming for)

No ABV yet, still to enter figures into Brewmate. 

Fermenting nicely when I got in from work this arvo. A low, smooth and dark creamy krausen.


----------



## welly2 (8/6/15)

Single hop, IPA type affair. Making 10L of the stuff in my new mini-rig.

85% Pale Malt
10% Crystal (60L)
5% CaraMalt

7g Columbus at 60 minutes
13g Columbus at 20 minutes
23g Columbus at 5 minutes
27g Columbus at 0

Whitelabs WLP008 East Coast Ale yeast


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/6/15)

welly2 said:


> Single hop, IPA type affair. Making 10L of the stuff in my new mini-rig.
> 
> 85% Pale Malt
> 10% Crystal (60L)
> ...


That is too much crystal malt @ 15%.

Personally I would drop the Crystal 60 and just use 5% of the caramalt, If you haven't already mashed in or had the grains cracked make the adjustment.


----------



## Dan Pratt (8/6/15)

I was looking for a pale ale to make that was a little different to the usual and found this on the HBT site, I like the hop combo and had the yeast and oats available.

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=463439

Its a heavy dry hopped beer which I think the brewer from HBT keg hopped his, I will likely to a split dry hop with 28g each for 2 days then add another 28g each for the remaining 3-5days.

B)

*American Pale Ale*

OG - 1.048
FG - 1.010
ABV - 4.8%
IBU - 35
EBC - 7
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 70%

*Malt*

85% GP Ale
15% Flaked Oats (Homebrand)

*Mash Profile*

20c/MI, 34c/20m, 55c/20m, 65c/60m, 73c/15m, 78c/15m

*Hops*

60m - Columbus = 14ibu
5m - Amarillo, Simcoe & Centennial = 14ibu
Whirlpool - Amarillo, Simcoe & Centennial = 7ibu

Dry Hop - Amarillo, Simcoe & Centennial @ 8.4g/L for 5-7days

*Yeast*

Re-hydrated S04 Fermentis @ 18c


----------



## mofox1 (8/6/15)

Going to do a few malt driven brews to offset the 1/4kg hop batches I've done recently :unsure:.

First up an Irish Red. I'll try and find the time to do an ESB and either a Scottish Heavy/Export and/or a Wee Heavy. All out of English hops for the moment tho, closest I've got is ze germans.

The cube hop may not be strictly to style, but I had 5 or 10g or so left in the hop bag so I threw that in the cube. Irish ale yeast may be replaced with '001 if I'm lazy (note to self - don't be lazy).

*Irish Red*
Irish Red Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.480
Total Hops (g): 60.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 17.6 (EBC): 34.7
Bitterness (IBU): 27.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Pilsner (54.74%)
2.000 kg Munich I (36.5%)
0.200 kg Crystal 30 (3.65%)
0.180 kg Carabohemian Malt (3.28%)
0.100 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (1.82%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L) *[cube addition @ 85C]*

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP004 - Irish Ale


----------



## TheWiggman (8/6/15)

Bit of late EKG has never hurt in my experience


----------



## Kingy (9/6/15)

first brown ale I wanted to use extra special malt but had to sub it for special b.
*English Brown* (Northern English Brown Ale)


Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9

Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1

Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %

Colour (SRM): 21.3 (EBC): 42.0

Bitterness (IBU): 21.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)


85.62% Maris Otter Malt

3.6% Carapils (Dextrine)

3.6% Flaked Corn

3.6% Roasted Barley

3.6% Special-B


1 g/L Challenger (6.1% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)

0.8 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


mash in protein rest at 53°c - 15min

step to sacch rest at 66°c - 60min

step to g/p rest at 72°c - 20min 

mash out at 77°c - 10min

Boil for 75 Minutes


Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale



Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/6/15)

RDO so what better way to spend it then in front of the kettle. I usually remove my self from throw everything but the kitchen sink into it category, however I wanted a stout, I wanted dark malt layers and I found some lactose I had sitting around. Hops were misc bags lying about. This was a large grain bill but into a 25L (28L) cube, a break from the usual double batches. Handled it quiet well with a great mash efficiency and lower brew house efficiency as expected.

Against The Standard
Foreign Extra Stout
1.071 / 51 IBU / Black as hell.

57% JW Pilsner
19% JW Wheat
3.8% Wey Caraaroma
3.8% Simpsons Brown
3.8% Briess Midnight Wheat
3.8% Wey Carafa Special I
3.8% JW Roast Barley
5.2% Lactose

Mashed at 55/62/67/72/78 for 5/10/50/10/Raise bag

FWH: Bravo, Brambling Cross and Cluster to 51IBU
Cube: First Gold

Yeast is WLP004 Irish Ale at 19C


----------



## welly2 (9/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> That is too much crystal malt @ 15%.
> 
> Personally I would drop the Crystal 60 and just use 5% of the caramalt, If you haven't already mashed in or had the grains cracked make the adjustment.


Oh well that's lucky I asked for Full Pint to bag them separately then! I'll hold off on the crystal 60 in that case. Cheers!

Edit. any suggestions to add a bit of colour? Brown malt? Chocolate malt? If so, what sort of percentage would work?


----------



## Bribie G (9/6/15)

As a keg filler I did a simple base malt mash, boiled for 60 mins and added a kit and some sugaz. No extra hops apart from a pinch of pellets to encourage nucleation for the hot break.

*Coopers Original Series Stout *
*3.0 kg Barrett Burston Pale malt mashed at 65*
*0.3 kg da white sugaz*

Wyeast 1084 Irish Ale

Fermented at ambient 18 degrees on garage floor, it's been ten days and I just kegged off. The beer tasted from the fermenter is smooth, malty and I guess a good example of a 5.5% ABV porter. Smooth as.
When it's gassed, on Nitro Mix, I'll post in the "what's in the glass. "


----------



## mofox1 (9/6/15)

welly2 said:


> Oh well that's lucky I asked for Full Pint to bag them separately then! I'll hold off on the crystal 60 in that case. Cheers!
> 
> Edit. any suggestions to add a bit of colour? Brown malt? Chocolate malt? If so, what sort of percentage would work?


Small amounts (ie <50g in a 23L batch) of roast barley/wheat for colour adjustment. Brown/choc are going to contribute flavour which I'm assuming isn't desired in this case (although if it is go right ahead!).

About the '008 - I've used it a couple of times, and been rather disappointed. For me it stripped hop flavour, didn't attenuate well and didn't floc out even with 3 days at 1C (can't remember if I used gelatin either time... if I remember I'll check records tonight).


----------



## Joel Mcleod (9/6/15)

It's my B'day tomorrow, so I'm skipping work, cranking up the Drum smoker for some pulled pork and brewing a 6.2% American IPA. My plan is to catch up with Game of Thrones in between smoking and brewing,
Original Gravity (OG): 1.064
IBU's (Tinseth): 55
Bitterness to Gravity Ratio: 0.86
Colour: 16.2 EBC = 8.2 SRM

Kettle Efficiency: 76.9 %
Efficiency into Fermentor (EIF): 65.9 %

Note: This is a Pure BIAB (Full Volume Mash)

Times and Temperatures
Mash: at 66 C = 150.8 F
Boil: 90 min
Ferment:

Volumes & Gravities
Total Water Needed (TWN): 39.21 L = 10.36 G
Volume into Boil (VIB): 34.44 L = 9.1 G @ 1.052
Volume of Ambient Wort (VAW): 26.83 L = 7.09 G @ 1.064
Volume into Fermentor (VIF): 23 L = 6.08 G @ 1.064

The Grain Bill 
59.6% JW Trad Ale (3.5 EBC = 1.8 SRM) 4500 grams = 9.91 pounds
26.5% Briess Pale (7.8 EBC = 4 SRM) 2000 grams = 4.4 pounds
6% JW Crystal (74 EBC = 37.6 SRM) 450 grams = 0.99 pounds
6% JW Munich Dark (26 EBC = 13.2 SRM) 450 grams = 0.99 pounds
2% Weyer Carapils (2.2 EBC = 1.1 SRM) 150 grams = 0.33 pounds


The Hop Bill (Based on Tinseth Formula)
Magnum Pellets (14.1%AA) 14.6 grams = 0.516 ounces at 90 mins (First Wort Hopped)
Chinook Pellets (13%AA) 9.8 grams = 0.344 ounces at 90 mins (First Wort Hopped)
Centennial Pellets (9.5%AA) 14.6 grams = 0.516 ounces at 20 mins Cubed
Simcoe Pellets (13.2%AA) 14.6 grams = 0.516 ounces at 20 mins Cubed
Simcoe Pellets (13.2%AA) 9.8 grams = 0.344 ounces at 10 mins post cube addition
Centennial Pellets (9.5%AA) 9.8 grams = 0.344 ounces at 10 mins post cube addition
Simcoe Pellets (13.2%AA) 4.9 grams = 0.172 ounces at 5 mins post cube addition
Centennial Pellets (9.5%AA) 4.9 grams = 0.172 ounces at 5 mins post cube addition

Yeast:
Fermentis Safale US05 2L yeast starter


----------



## Tahoose (11/6/15)

Had yesterday off work and was supposed to be doing some agency work at 5pm. Knocked out a a simple lager first for the day.

95%pils
5% carapils
Warrior for 22ibu fwh
Saaz for 3ibu at 20mins.
M84 Bavarian Lager 

Then at 3pm my shift got cancelled and the boss suggested I take the time to brew another batch. 

Based on the electric brewery's London pride clone.

92% ale
4% medium crystal 
Target fwh
Northdown 20min
Challenger 20min
30ibu
OG 1:046
1099 Whitbread ale 

Hopefully get another brewday in this weekend and that should see me set for all that I need.


----------



## Topher (11/6/15)

Was going to brew a dunkel but realised i have no lager yeast ready and no german hops. 

So its a Munich IPA tonight. All weyerman munich, mashed fairly low then chinook, citra and cascade. 

Im yet to work out the hopping schedule. Might evendry it out with some sugaz.

Probably wlp060.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/6/15)

Topher said:


> So its a Munich IPA tonight. All weyerman munich, mashed fairly low then chinook, citra and cascade.
> 
> Im yet to work out the hopping schedule. Might evendry it out with some sugaz.


100% Munich IPA - that sounds different and....malty. I like it. 

I'd add 5% suagarz @ 10mins and for hops:

Chinook @ 60mins = 35ibu
Cascade/Chinook @ 15m & 5m = 15ibu each addition
Citra Dry Hopped @ 3g/L for 5-7days @ 20c

:icon_drool2: If you happen to have Magnum or Warrior on hand bitter with that to 35ibu and use the three C hops at 15, 5 and Dry Hop 3g/L


----------



## Cervantes (11/6/15)

My second ever lager............

The first was so popular I'm brewing it again.



BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Thirsty Point Lager
Brewer: Andy Woodford
Asst Brewer: 
Style: German Pilsner
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (Good) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 25.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 20.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 19.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.7 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU - 
3.80 kg Pilsner - Best Malz (3.5 EBC) Grain 1 95.0 % 
0.20 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 2 5.0 % 
50.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 28.6 IBUs 
3.00 g Ployclar (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 4 - 
20.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 5 2.3 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 6 - 


Mash Schedule: 01. BM 20L - Ale - Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.00 kg
----------------------------
Name  Description Step Temperature Step Time 
Mash In - Beta Glucana Add 28.05 l of water and heat to 40.0 C 40.0 C 10 min 
Beta Amylase Heat to 65.0 C over 23 min 65.0 C 60 min 
Alpha Amylase Heat to 71.0 C over 6 min 71.0 C 20 min 
Mash Out Heat to 78.0 C over 7 min 78.0 C 15 min 


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Edit - Formatting


----------



## bconnery (12/6/15)

It's taken a bit longer than it looked like it would early on but I am finally brewing my 100th batch of all grain beer.
I blame Brisbane actually getting decent beers and bars for the slowdown on my early pace...
So I'm making a 100 IBU (nominal, actual measurement likely to vary due to utilisation etc.), aimed for 1.100 OG Sour Orange Imperial Black India Saison thing. 
The Sour Orange is my secret ingredient, Looks like a manky orange but sour as can be.
A few people on here have tasted the beers I've made with it over the years. It adds a real sourness along with a citrus note that works particularly well in a saison but I've used it in flanders red type beers and also a black ipa once before... 

Trying to marry together one of my favourite yeasts, 3711, some of my favourite hops, Centennial and almost anything from NZ, and the sour orange. 
The beer will go on a yeast cake of the 3711 and I'll probably add in some Belle Saison yeast just because the beer is so big...
I'll adjust the brown sugar amount to add to the fermenter after a few days depending on the SG reading at the end of the boil. 

```
Recipe: #100

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l      
Boil Size: 27.00 l
Bottling Volume: 20.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.102 SG
Estimated Color: 40.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 102.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU                 
3200.00 g             Pilsner (Weyermann) (1.7 SRM)            Grain         1        39.0 %        
2000.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        24.4 %
300.00 g              Special B Malt (152.3 SRM)               Grain         3        3.7 % 
200.00 g              Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SR Grain         4        2.4 %      
1000.00 g             Dry Malt Extract (3.0 SRM)               Extract       5        12.2 %        
500.00 g              Candi Sugar, Dark (275.0 SRM)            Sugar         7        6.1 %         
1000.00 g             Brown Sugar, Light (25.4 SRM)            Sugar         6        12.2 %        
         
20.00 g               Pacific Gem [16.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min    Hop           9        21.7 IBUs  
40.00 g               Waimea [17.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           8        46.7 IBUs   
30.00 g               Centennial [9.60 %] - Boil 30.0 min      Hop           11       15.0 IBUs
30.00 g               Centennial [9.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min      Hop           12       11.8 IBUs
30.00 g               Centennial [9.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min      Hop           13       7.1 IBUs
10.00 g               Wai-iti [3.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           14       0.5 IBUs       
30.00 g               Wai-iti [3.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           16       0.0 IBUs
```


```
1.0 pkg               Belle Saison (Danstar #)                 Yeast         17       -             
1.0 pkg               French Saison (Wyeast Labs #3711)  Yeast         18       -             

750.00 ml             Sour Orange Juice (Boil 30.0 mins)       Flavor        10       -             
750.00 ml             Sour Orange Juice (Boil 0.0 mins)        Flavor        15       -
```


----------



## Topher (12/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> 100% Munich IPA - that sounds different and....malty. I like it.
> 
> I'd add 5% suagarz @ 10mins and for hops:
> 
> ...


Thanks. Was thinking of similar, maybe putting chinook in at 30min for 30IBU. 

Altough i checked in the freezer and i dont have cascade....though i do have Amarillo and Summer but the writing has come off the bags and i cant tell which is which without steeping them. 

I do have some por. Might just use that and make the dunkel instead. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Bribie G (12/6/15)

*Hammer of Doom*
American Malt Liquor

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.350
Total Hops (g): 10.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.080 (°P): 19.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.020 (°P): 5.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 7.86 %
Colour (SRM): 4.9 (EBC): 9.7
Bitterness (IBU): 13.1 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
5.000 kg Pale Malt Barrett Burston (68.03%)
1.350 kg Polenta (18.37%)
1.000 kg Maltose Rice Syrup (13.61%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Dr Rudi (Super Alpha) Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1272 - American Ale II


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Haven't done a Malt Liquor for years, looking forward to this one: must buy some brown paper bags to swig the 40 ounce bottles from.


----------



## madpierre06 (12/6/15)

This was first lager I did on my stovetop BIAB, trying this time in my 3V. Was originally done as a Steinlager Pure clone'ish for a Kiwi mate, got reasonable reviews as a standalone beer so having another go at it.


*LAGER* *23L*



Pilsner (Weyermann) - 4.260kg

Caramalt Malt (Barrett Burston) - 0.230kg

Munich I Weyermann - 0.140kg


Green Bullet 60mins 8gm
Super Alpha 30mins 6gm
Pacific Jade 15mins 9gm
Pacific Jade 0mins 11gm

2 pks swiss lager yeast from CraftBrewer

Mash temp 70 for 60 mins, then a 90 min boil.

O.G. 1.046 aiming for a F.G. of 1.013 - 1.015 

Primary at 11 deg for 2 - 3 weeks, diacetyl rest if needed then secondary at 4 deg for 4 - 6 weeks. Botte conditioned for 2 - 3 weeks before drinking.


----------



## Topher (12/6/15)

I finally cubed my munich thang. 

There was a 4 deg discrepancy between my thermometers tonight so the 'actual' mash temp is a mystery....wanted 63 but i think it was closer to 66. Time to invest again.
I got slaughtered by mozzies, and I did drop most of my bag of citra on the floor.....so this better be worth it. 

5kg weyerman munich I
400g [email protected]
30g Chinook @60
15g Chinook @15
15g Citra @15
15g [email protected]
Bag dregs of (probably 30g) [email protected] 

Shit brew days usually produce the best beer dont they? Looked and smelled wonderfull.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/6/15)

No chilling an all-Simcoe APA at the moment. My first time using the hop, looking forward to it.

95% JW Ale
3% Medium Xtal
2% Dark Xtal

OG: 1.053

60minute hops to about 15IBU and another 25IBU cube hopped.
Will ferment using BRY-97.


----------



## CrookedFingers (13/6/15)

Oh man.
Simcoe is my fave.
You will enjoy that one !


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/6/15)

Finally getting a brew down...last almost done with the boil on this one.

* Red IPA * (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 13.7 (EBC): 27.0
Bitterness (IBU): 64.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

45.19% Pilsner
44.46% Maris Otter Malt
6.56% Vienna
1.56% Melanoidin
1.46% Crystal 120
0.77% Roasted Barley

1.1 g/L Magnum (12.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort)
1.3 g/L Falconers Flight (9.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Galaxy (4.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
1.1 g/L Falconers Flight (9.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
1.1 g/L Galaxy (14.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Danscraftbeer (14/6/15)

APA of the day.

38lt Yeild. 90min boil.
Grain bill 6.5kg.

5kg 2 Row Pale Ale - 76.3%
1.25kg Wheat Malt - 19.1%
0.25kg Munick Malt - 3.8%
0.05kg Midnight Wheat - 0.8%

Hops: total = 50g Waimea
25g - 40m
25g - 3m

Whirfloc tablet at 15m

I will probably dry hop 1 of the 2 kegs with ? something... :super:

edit:
OG = 1.044
FG estimate around 1.006
ABV estimate ~ 5.0%
Color ~ 12.8 EBC
IBU ~ 30
Yeast: 2nd culture recycled us-05. Calculated MrMalty.


----------



## Tahoose (15/6/15)

Did 100litres of APA yesterday 

First 3 cubes - ahtanum / cascade / vic secret / citra dry hop 

Last cube simcoe / mosaic / maybe centenial dry hop?? 

Aimed for 1:050 got 1:058.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/6/15)

American Amber Ale 6

OG 1055
FG 1015
ABV 5.2%
IBU 35
EBC 26

66% Golden Promise Ale
15% Munich
6% Crystal 20L
6% Crystal 60L
6% Flaked Oats
1% Chocolate

65c for 60mins

Citra @ 60m
Amarillo/Centennial @10m
Amarillo/Centennial/Citra @hopstand/whirlpool for 10m

Dry Hop Citra/Amarillo 3g/L for 5days @ 20c

Fermented with Wlp002 English Ale @ 18c ( 1.2lt starter )


----------



## VP Brewing (21/6/15)

Added a pump to my BIAB rig for more even temp so testing it out with a double batch of APA.

42L

6kg Marris Otter
1kg Munich 
1kg Wheat
0.5kg Carapils

Chinook, cascade and simcoe all late to 30IBU


5% ABV.

Minus 2 outside the shed but got the fire roaring.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (21/6/15)

Irish Red Ale (from BCS)

91% Maris Otter
3% Light Xtal
3% Dark Xtal
3% Roast Barley

EKG @ 60minutes to 25IBU

OG:1.054.

Will ferment using a 2nd Gen slurry of WLP004.

Bit chilly here this morning too...


----------



## Brew Forky (21/6/15)

Was going to brew the Coopers Dark Ale clone from the database, but made a few changes to the recipe.

Ale malt replaced with Maris Otter
Brown sugar instead of white
EKG to take the place of POR
Wyeast 1084 Irish to do the work instead of Recultured Coopers
Hopefully this turns out like it has in my head....

*Down with the Brown*
Brown Porter

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.831
Total Hops (g): 45.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.010 (°P): 2.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.55 %
Colour (SRM): 24.2 (EBC): 47.7
Bitterness (IBU): 26.7 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.025 kg Maris Otter Malt (83.32%)
0.230 kg Brown Sugar, Dark (4.76%)
0.230 kg Wheat Malt (4.76%)
0.173 kg Carafa II malt (3.58%)
0.173 kg Chocolate (3.58%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
45.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## neal32 (21/6/15)

ESB

45L

95% MO 
5% Simpson Dark Crystal
100g EKG FWH
50g EKG flamout and steep for 30 min
60g EKG dryhop


55 for 10
62 for 45
72 for 30
Mashout

1318 pitch at 18, might ramp to 20 after 24 hours, not sure yet. Any suggestions?

Should be ridiculously tasty


----------



## neal32 (21/6/15)

neal32 said:


> ESB
> 
> 45L
> 
> ...


Just read that 1318 has issues getting down to FG, might chuck a rest in at 65 for 15 mins as well.


----------



## krausenhaus (21/6/15)

I have a bottle of amber belgian candi syrup that I got from Craftbrewer a while back and going to have a crack at using it in an American amber.

4.3kg Ale Malt (77.8%)
0.7kg Candi Syrup (Amber) (12.7%)
0.24kg Caraaroma (4.4%)
0.24kg Gladfield Toffee (4.4%)
0.04kg Briess Midnight Wheat (0.7%)

Mash at 66°C

25g Warrior @ 40min
25g Mosaic @ flameout
25g Experimental #0720 @ flameout
50g Mosaic @ 40min steep at 75°C
50g Experimental #07270 @ 40min steep at 75°C 

Ferment US-05 @ 18°C.


----------



## VP Brewing (21/6/15)

This is what happened this morning. The one on the left is before the whirlpool hops went in. One on the right is after. 100g whirlpool addition for a double batch so not a huge amount but decent. 

Has anyone seen this before? It was really turbid before but have left it a couple of hours and it looks weird. 
Never happened to me before but I don't normally whirlpool hop so not sure if it's normal. Used brewbrite at the right amounts.


----------



## skb (21/6/15)

Yes sure have I just assumed the hops broke down, did normal ferment, crash chill and all turned out good.


----------



## manticle (21/6/15)

Looks like break material dropping out - kettle fining has done its job.


----------



## Topher (21/6/15)

Following on from my Munich Smash....

Vienna is next up tomorrow evening.
Long low mash. POR early, Amarillo late. 
Undecided on yeast.


----------



## VP Brewing (21/6/15)

manticle said:


> Looks like break material dropping out - kettle fining has done its job.


All good then! It normally drops in the kettle so hopefully drops out in the cube or the fermenter. Or the keg.


----------



## IsonAd (22/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> I was looking for a pale ale to make that was a little different to the usual and found this on the HBT site, I like the hop combo and had the yeast and oats available.
> 
> http://www.homebrewtalk.com/showthread.php?t=463439
> 
> ...


. Interested in how this turns out Pratty. How's she looking?


----------



## Dan Pratt (22/6/15)

IsonAd said:


> . Interested in how this turns out Pratty. How's she looking?


It was kegged on saturday night and is carbonating at the moment, will be sampling on friday this week. 

I ended up dry hopping only 5.3g/L and the aroma from the FV was excellent, great combo!

Looking forward to sampling.


----------



## Phoney (22/6/15)

Fire Engine Ale

OG 1.058
IBU 55

4kg Pale Ale
1kg Munich
250g carapils
300g caraaroma
80g patent black

10g Simcoe @ 60
28g Simcoe @ 15
28g Amarillo @ 15
28g Cascade @ 15
14g Simcoe @ 0
14g Amarillo @ 0
14g Cascade @ 0

WLP001 California Ale

28g Simcoe @ dry hop
28g Amarillo @ dry hop


----------



## Yob (22/6/15)

I need a minimum of 75l to go in my whisky barrel.. So..

I've got 2 cubes of 1.100 RIS and I got 2 tins of coopers stout to do a toucan to get the other 23 liters 

Now all I need is to bottle my swap beer so I can use the effing fridge.. Knew I should have kept that 4th fridge...


----------



## Danwood (22/6/15)

Erm...hop to it !


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/6/15)

This weekend making a American IPA

OG - 1.066
FG - 1.012
ABV - 6.9%
EBC - 11
IBU - 80ish

92% Golden Promise Ale
3% Light Crystal 40L
4% Dextrose @ 10mins

Magnum @60mins - 37ibu
Chinook/Citra/Mosaic @15mins and @WP

Dry Hopped with Citra/Mosaic 4g/L for 5-7days at 20c

Fermented with Cal Yeast Wlp001 - 1.2lt starter.


----------



## mb-squared (23/6/15)

jeesus pratty, you're a brewing machine. either you have a very serious drinking problem, or you have a very long list of very thirsty relatives. but your recipes sure sound tasty. I think I might have to try that amber you posted the other day.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/6/15)

mb-squared said:


> jeesus pratty, you're a brewing machine. either you have a very serious drinking problem, or you have a very long list of very thirsty relatives. but your recipes sure sound tasty. I think I might have to try that amber you posted the other day.


Haha, the braumiester does all the work!

The Amber ale is the 6th addition that will be entered into the state comp along with this weekends IPA, well worth making i think Paulyman made it and was very happy, he subbed Citra for Mosaic.

Dan


----------



## paulyman (23/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Haha, the braumiester does all the work!
> 
> The Amber ale is the 6th addition that will be entered into the state comp along with this weekends IPA, well worth making i think Paulyman made it and was very happy, he subbed Citra for Mosaic.
> 
> Dan


Yep mosaic for citra, as that was what I had in the freezer. Will be making it again soon for sure.


----------



## Nizmoose (26/6/15)

Should be doing honours research, mashing instead. Little Creatures Bright Ale 13L batch in software aiming for 12L VIF:

1.88kg Pilsner Malt
0.53kg Vienna
0.32kg Wheat
50g Crystal 60L

Half of the wheat was supposed to be carapils and there wasnt supposed to be any crystal but the HBS didnt have any carapils so i subbed it for wheat and added the crystal. The crystal brings it up closer to what the actual LCBA colour is anyway.

Mash
68C for 60 minutes
78c Mashout for 10 minutes

Boil
6g Motueka 7%AA @45 minutes 
6g Cascade 7%AA @45 minutes
8g Motueka @ 20 minutes
8g Cascade @ 20 minutes
11g Galaxy 14%AA @0 minutes
11g Motueka @ 0 minutes

Fermented with Nottingham
OG: 1.049
FG: 1.010
IBU: 28
EBC: 9
ABV: 4.8%


----------



## welly2 (27/6/15)

American IPA. Using a recipe for a Stone Arrogant Bastard clone I found but swapped the Chinook for Simcoe as I'm always using Chinook.

Mash

90% Two row (US)
10% Special B

Boil
Simcoe @ 60 minutes 
Simcoe @ 45 minutes 
Simcoe @ 15 minutes 
Simcoe @ 0 minutes 

Fermenting with dry English ale yeast.

OG 1.068
FG 1.019
63.3 IBUs
6.4% ABV

We shall see if I hit those numbers.


----------



## droid (27/6/15)

RIS

"Nafarious Villain"

abv 9.27%
OG 1.091
FG 1.021
62 ibu
srm 30.73

25ltr

5kg pale
1kg aurora
1kg Turkish Delight
1.5 dext/ldme (don't have enough dex)
.5 kg roast barley

mashed at 65

boiled for 180
16% AA hops ~ 40gms = 62ibu
some other hops at 20 maybe

4.5ltr starter of London ale 1028

this represents the first 1/4 of the total beer going into a bourbon barrel (courtesy of the yobmeister) so if you see any probs hopefully I can fix with the next addition, or the one after that, or after that...or if quick enough before it goes on tomorrow!

hopefully I can scrounge some 1.1ish gravity bummock beer to go into it next w/e


----------



## Spiesy (27/6/15)

Putting a boh pils down today to give this Avangard malt a run. Have heard good things. 

20L batch. 

93% Avangard Pilsner malt
7% Weyermann Carapils
Dash of Wey Acidulated

80g of 3%AA Czech Saaz @ 60
50g at 20
10g at flame out. 

Mash schedule:
50 for 20mins
60 for 30mins
70 for 30mins
76 mash out. 

Ferment with WLP830.


----------



## Spiesy (27/6/15)

Wort is looking nice and clear post mash.


----------



## menoetes (28/6/15)

Two new brews put down this week.............

*Raspberry Wit*
_23lt_

ABV: 4.5%
IBUs: 15
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.010

48% of Pale 2-row Malt
42% of Wheat Malt
5% of Flaked Oats
5% of Flaked Wheat
450g of rice hulls

Hallertau Mittlefrueh 4%AA @ 60min to 11 IBUs
Hallertau Mittlefrueh 4%AA @ 15min to 4 IBUs

Wyeast 3944 Belgium Wit

15g of Bitter Orange peel @ 10min
11g of freshly ground coriander seed @ 10min
4g of Brewbrite @10min
4g of Yeast Nutrient @10min


3kg of frozen raspberries to be added to secondary after 1 week.

Single infusion mash @ 66'c for 90min. Mashout @ 75'c. Wyeast 3944 made up in 1.5lt Starter and fermenting @ 17'c.

&​​*Stoney Amber Ale*
_23 lts_

ABV: 4.4%
IBUs: 29.5
OG: 1.044
FG: 1.011

91% Pale Ale Malt
6% Crystal 60
2% Crystal 120
1% Chocolate Malt

Magnum 14%AA @ 60min to 12.5 IBUs
Amarillo 9.5%AA @ 20min to 14.5 IBUs
Hallertau Mittlefrueh 4%AA @ 5min to 2.5 IBUs
Cascade 7.8%AA @ 0min (I used 20g here)

Mangrove Jacks M10 Work Horse Yeast

4g of Brewbrite @10min
4g of Yeast Nutrient @10min

Single infusion mash @ 66'c for 75min. Mashout @ 74'c. MJ M10 Work Horse yeast sprinkled on top and fermenting @ 17'c.

It's my first time using this yeast, it should be interesting....


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/15)

I'm going to try a 100% Brett c IPA. More hoppy than bitter really. See how it goes.

96.2% pils
3.8% carapils

Perle 60
Wakatu flowers in the cube
Probably dry hopped with more wakatu

Brett c 

1.055
35 Ibu

Will be making a 3 litre starter on the stir plate for a day or two, pitch it and ferment it warm, 25+. Aiming to dry hop at 2 weeks.


----------



## Helles (29/6/15)

Last weekend two brews both no chilled 

Smoked American Red Ale 

9kg Traditional ale 
5kg american smoked malt 
3kg munich
2kg vienna 
1kg wheat 
.3 carafa II
.3 choc chit
.25 roast barley 

70 g chinnook 60 min
55 g Chinnook 10/5/0
55 g Ella 10/5/0
Dry hop 110g Ella/Chinnook


American Amber Ale

11kg traditional malt
3kg amber malt 
3kg Munich
2kg Vienna
2kg Wheat
.35 Midnight wheat

80 g Chinnook 60 min
60 g Cascade 10/5/0
60g Chinnook 10/5/0
Dry hop 120g Chinnook/Cascade


----------



## Hpal (30/6/15)

Electric Pale Ale, late hopped awesomeness, 2 cubes no-chilled. Cannot be rooted chilling lately!


----------



## mje1980 (2/7/15)

At a recent brew club case swap, we tasted a RIS with peated malt. I really like peated malt in dark beers. I also like Brett beers and as these brew club get togethers go, the creative juices get flowing and it gave me a bit of an idea. Whether it's a good idea or not remains to be seen

Dark pineapple bandaids

83% Maris otter
5.7% Cara pils
3.8% peated malt
3.8% Cara aroma
3.8% pale choc

Perle 60
Wakatu cube

Brett C 

1.056 
23 ibu

First mash step underway


----------



## menoetes (3/7/15)

I ended up using Cherries in my Witbeir instead of raspberries.

I bought 2.5kg and roughly blended them before pouring them into my secondary FV and syphoning the beer in on top of them. 

The whole brew is a super sexy ruby red now... B)


----------



## Nizmoose (3/7/15)

Taught a mate how beer is made today by brewing his favourite: Little Creatures Rogers 

13L batch in software 12L into fermenter 
900g Vienna 
900g pale malt
200g pale Wheat 
200g crystal 60L 
50g midnight wheat

16g EKG @ 60 minutes 
5g cascade @ 10 minutes 
5g galaxy @ 10 minutes 

1.038 OG with Nottingham yeast pitched from a 1L starter

Hoping it turns out well sure did look the goods going into the fermenter.


----------



## Dan Pratt (4/7/15)

American Pale Ale

OG - 1.052
FG - 1.013
IBU - 38
EBC - 10

77% GP Ale
15% Vienna
4% carared
4% Carapils

Mashed at 64c for 40mins

Warrior @60mins to 17ibu

Hop burst with Amarillo/Mosaic @ 10,5 & WP

Dry hopped with same combo 2g/L for 5days after ferment

English Ale Yeast Wlp002 @ 18c


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (4/7/15)

American IPA.

BB Ale - 78%
Munich I - 18%
Dark Xtal - 4%

OG: 1065

Horizon @ 60 minutes to 25IBU
Another 40IBU from cube hopping with Motueka, Chinook, Mt Hood and Citra. 

Will ferment using a 2nd gen BRY-97 slurry.

Wife and kids away this weekend...so will be brewing again tomorrow as well (Patersbier).


----------



## Danscraftbeer (4/7/15)

Put down a couple of dark ones.

Chocolate Orange Ale: 19.5lt
4kg 2 row Pale Malt - 79.2%
600g Chocolate Malt - 11.9%
250g Caramalt - 5%
200g Wheat malt - 4%
0.5 Cinnamon Stick ground added to mash in esky at 65.8c for 90min.
Total Grain 5.05kg
30g Galaxy - 60min
0.5 Whirfloc tablet - 15min
30g Galaxy - 1 min
Habanero 1 minute
1st Culture Coopers Ale yeast
Rind of 1 or 2 Oranges in a 250ml Vodka tincture with a Habanero for at least 3 days and added before bottling/kegging.
OG = 1.054 FG estimate = 1.012. ~ 5.5%abv
IBU = 45.5. EBC = 60.6 Brewhouse Efficiency = 72.1%

Smokey Stout: 22.5lt
5kg 2 Row Pale Malt - 67.6%
1.5kg Smoked Malt - 20.3%
600g Midnight Wheat - 8.1%
300g Dark Crystal - 4.1%
Total Grain = 7.4kg
0.5 Cinnamon Stick ground added to mash at 65.8c declining to 59c over 210 minutes.
Mash water: 5g Chalk (CaC03). 2g Epson salts. 1g Baking Soda.
50g Pride of Ringwood - 60min
35g Columbus - 60min
0.5g Whirfloc tablet - 15min
1st Culture Coopers Ale yeast.
OG = 1.070. FG Estimate = 1.016. ~ 7.1%abv
IBU = 58.1. EBC = 74.6. Brewhouse efficiency = 80% :beerbang:
Seems the water chemistry and long mash worked for this brew.
Highest efficiency I've got with dark grains. Overshot all estimates. B)


----------



## slcmorro (4/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> This weekend making a American IPA
> 
> 92% Golden Promise Ale
> 3% Light Crystal 40L
> 4% Dextrose @ 10mins


Is love the other 1%? It is, isn't it?


----------



## SJW (4/7/15)

Did a Belgian Strong Ale today with 1388. Got 1.070 OG so should go good. Used some grains of paradise too.

Steve


----------



## paulyman (4/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> American Pale Ale
> 
> OG - 1.052
> FG - 1.013
> ...


I put down an APA yesterday, nearly identical hop wise. Couldn't source any zythos in time so subbed it for amarillo to see how it fits.

I will make an IPA version of my mosaic/zythos case swap brew next, managed to find some after brew day.


----------



## Mr B (4/7/15)

*16 Modded Dr Smurtos Golden Ale Nochill* (American IPA)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.060 (°P): 14.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.89 %
Colour (SRM): 28.7 (EBC): 56.5
Bitterness (IBU): 52.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

68.46% Pale Ale Malt
12.17% Munich I
12.17% Wheat Malt
3.81% Caramunich I
3.39% Wheat Malt, Midnight

0.8 g/L Amarillo (8.5% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
1.8 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Denny's Fav @ 18 deg.




Made 2 cubes with the Citra and Saaz cube hopped separately. Drinking the citra one now, Mmmmmm.

The Midnight wheat is pretty fun, very dark IPA.


----------



## Brew Forky (5/7/15)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Chocolate Orange Ale: 19.5lt
> 4kg 2 row Pale Malt - 79.2%
> 600g Chocolate Malt - 11.9%
> 250g Caramalt - 5%
> ...


This one sounds pretty bloody nice.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (5/7/15)

Patersbier.

100% Dingeman's Pils
OG: 1.046

Saaz to about 17IBU and a little Hallertau Mitt cube hopped.
Ferment with WLP-550.


----------



## The Village Idiot (5/7/15)

4 July..... what else but an IPA

86% JW Ale
8% Munich II
3% Carapils
3% Melanoiden( didn't have any C40.)

Centennial @ 30/15/cube and dry hop. No Chill 1.061 60ibu WLP001


----------



## Reman (5/7/15)

Rye Bock
Inspired by Red Oaks Winter in the Rye

OG 1.068
FG 1.018

36% Vienna
36% Munich
22.5% Rye
3.5% Melanoiden
1.5% Carafa 2

27ibu Magnum @ 60m

S-189 lager yeast


----------



## thylacine (5/7/15)

manticle said:


> Title of the thread is what are you brewing so what are you brewing?


Annual Christmas in July liquid 'Fruit Cake'. Malts plus: ground spices- cinnamon, cloves, nutmeg & ginger; glaze red cherries, glaze ginger, zests of lemon & orange; honey & brown sugar.

Ho-Ho


----------



## IsonAd (6/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> It was kegged on saturday night and is carbonating at the moment, will be sampling on friday this week.
> 
> I ended up dry hopping only 5.3g/L and the aroma from the FV was excellent, great combo!
> 
> Looking forward to sampling.


So how'd you go? I've read this guys blog about this beer and keen to give it a got this week with the Voyager veloria malt.


----------



## Bridges (8/7/15)

Bravo Cascade Pale Ale
67.5% Pilsner
20% Vienna
6.25% Carapils 
6.25% Wheat

Bravo and cascade at 45, 20, 0 minutes to 37 IBU and some my entire crop of cascade flowers from the one bine I grew (SFA) thrown in at flameout too.
Using my new hop spider from Full Pint looks like its going to be a winner.
Haven't used bravo before, forgot I even had it or when I got it, 2012 crop from Yob, should be interesting, smelt good.


----------



## indica86 (8/7/15)

Made a Mexican lager recently with Calypso hops and Polenta.
Made a XXXX Bitter improvement? called Cluster **** with Cluster hops (obviously).
Put down a cider with $30 of apples and pears in the bargain bin. 15 litres and fermenting nicely this morning.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (10/7/15)

Nice one Indi!
Last night I threw a Coopers Mexican with BE2 and some extra dry malt to 21L for some megaswill mates when they visit. One doesn't like pale ales but he's keen to buy some of this batch off me.
Since I've got the brew fridge going I chuckled to myself and put on another Mexican for me with 600g light dry malt and 500g wheat dry malt to 22L. Probably dry hop with ~50g Kohatu and ~20g Citra


----------



## paulyman (10/7/15)

Brewed V2 of my case swap APA during the week, but couldn't source Zythos quick enough so subbed in Amarillo.

Found some Zythos, so brewed up a Mosaic/ Zythos IPA. Dropped the damn bag while transferring it to my ghetto 2 bucket draining device, so came in 1L under.


----------



## meathead (10/7/15)

mje1980 said:


> It's a brewnanza here lately.
> Golden ale.
> 77.7% maris otter
> 19.4% wey Vienna
> ...


How did this turn out and can you define long and low please?


----------



## neal32 (11/7/15)

Bo Pils

45 Litres

RO Water to 40ppm Ca, acidify the mash with 2ml of lactic acid.

100% Best Malz Hiedelberg

Czech Saaz at 60,30,10,FO

Mash at 55 for 10, 65 for 60, decoct to 75 mashout

double stepped starter of Wyeast 2001


----------



## IsonAd (11/7/15)

APA

4.5kg Voyager veloria
500g Munich
200g carahell
200g carared

8g target 60 min
10g each centennial and cascade flame out
15g cascade, 15g target, 20centennial, 20g mosaic in the cube

Very smooth brewday.


----------



## Reman (11/7/15)

Belgian Wit Hoegaarden Clone

1.045 -> 1.010
5.6EBC

40% Pilsner
50% Flaked Wheat
10% Flaked Oats

15ibu Magnum @ 60m
15g bitter orange @ 10m
7g coriander seeds @ 10m
2 x chamomile teabags @ 10m

WLP400 Belgian Wit yeast

BIAB Mash
30min @ 42c (ferulic)
60min @ 66c
10min @ 78c mash out


----------



## slcmorro (11/7/15)

indica86 said:


> Made a XXXX Bitter improvement? called Cluster **** with Cluster hops (obviously).


I have a beer called Kohatu Clusterfuck. Was basically an IPA bittered at 60 & 10 with equal amounts of Cluster and Kohatu, with a bit of torrified wheat thrown in. Turned out super nice after a few months in the keg.


----------



## Brew Forky (12/7/15)

Heating the strike water for an American Amber. Was going to use Magnum for bittering, but have run out. I thought of Centennial and Cascade to replace it as they are my flavour hops, but had the idea that Northern Brewer could be a good thing and am going to run with it. Haven't used MO in an AAA before but thought why not?

*Seppo Ranga Ale* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 12.8 (EBC): 25.2
Bitterness (IBU): 33.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

75.23% Maris Otter Malt
9.17% Munich I
6.42% Caramunich II
4.59% Crystal 60
4.59% Victory

0.4 g/L Northern Brewer (5.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (7.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Centennial (8.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Judanero (13/7/15)

*Raven Imperial Stout *_(No chill) 23l batch_

1st attempt using reiterated mashing.. Hope it improves the efficiency that drops of usually with big grain bills.

11.7- 500g Pale Choc and 350g Carafa III cold steeping in ~ 8l cold water.

12.7- 6kg Maris Otter + 6g CaCl mashed at 65c for 9 hours (mashed in before I left for work) when I got home temp was 60c.
Raised temp to 72 while stirring, lifted bag and rinsed with 2l of 80c water. Dumped spent grain and put bag back into wort.

Added: 1kg JW Trad ale
1kg JW Wheat,
1kg Red x,
600g TF Brown malt,
350g Carapils,
300g Light xtal, 200g Med xtal, 100g Dark xtal,
500g Golden naked oat,
600g Biscuit malt,
3g CaCl, 3g CaSO4
Mashed at 68 until morning.

Will add 40g Magnum and 70g East Kent holdings as FWH and add the dark malts liquid as it comes to the boil.
Plan is to split this batch into two using the same yeast (WLP022) but one will get vanilla beans and the other roasted cacao nibs, both will have ~200g French oak dominos soaked in spiced rum added to them.


----------



## mje1980 (13/7/15)

meathead said:


> How did this turn out and can you define long and low please?


Just kegged it. So far it's nice, could do with some more hop flavour. Long and low means 62c for at least 45mins to 90mins. Think I just did 45 for this, being a simple golden ale.


----------



## Hpal (13/7/15)

Having a crack at a Saison today!


----------



## mje1980 (14/7/15)

"I swear it's for the wife!"

67.6% bb pils
13.5% wey Vienna
18.9% flaked maize.

A tiny bit of perle wafted over the boil

Wlp 940 Mexican lager, a fuckload of which will be pitched cold, into pre chilled wort. 

Long low mash for as dry a finish as I can get. 

1043
12.5 ibu


----------



## slcmorro (14/7/15)

*Arrogant Wheat* (American Wheat or Rye Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 4.1 (EBC): 8.0
Bitterness (IBU): 34.5 (Average)

50% Pilsner
40% Wheat Malt
10% Munich I

1.5 g/L Mandarina Bavaria (8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.5 g/L Falconers Flights (10.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05


----------



## slcmorro (14/7/15)

*Master Pilsner* (German Pilsner (Pils))

Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol (ABV): 4.32 %
Colour (SRM): 2.8 (EBC): 5.5
Bitterness (IBU): 49.8 (Average)

93.33% Pilsner
6.67% Carapils (Dextrine)

2.4 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L B Saaz (6.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 10°C with Wyeast 2001 - Urquell Lager


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## slcmorro (14/7/15)

*Honey Red Ale BIG BATCH* (American Amber Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (°P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (°P): 1.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.06 %
Colour (SRM): 7.5 (EBC): 14.8
Bitterness (IBU): 41.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

59.26% Pale Malt
31.48% Honey
9.26% Crystal 60

1.3 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
2.4 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19°C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Judanero (14/7/15)

*Samuels Brothers Golden Ale *_(No chill- Adapted Smurtos Golden Ale) _23L batch

3.05kg JW Trad Ale
1kg Best Munich
1kg JW Wheat
105g Weyermann Caramel Rye
300g Weyermann Caramunich I
200g Carapils
4.5g CaSO4 + 3g CaCl added to mash

Mash @ 67 for 90

25g Amarillo FWH
4 g Brewbrite + 1 tsp Wyeast nutrient @ 10
30g Amarillo @ flameout
20g Cascade + 20g Amarillo cube hop

Will be using 1056 @ 18


----------



## Rocker1986 (16/7/15)

I'm brewing up another Bohemian Pilsner on Saturday. This recipe I made up myself, after reading what I could find about Pilsner Urquell. Not designed as a clone as such, just using their hopping schedule really as a platform for designing my own recipe based around a basic malt bill. Most of these batches are experimentation at the moment, to tinker with it to get it where I want it, however if the FG sample I tasted of the first incarnation of this preferred recipe is anything to go by, it's already pretty close to what I want. Anyway, on with the recipe...

5.000 kg Floor Malted Bohemian Pilsner (4.0 EBC) Grain 1 95.1 %
0.250 kg Munich Malt - 10L (23.0 EBC) Grain 2 4.8 %
0.007 kg Black (Patent) Malt (1300.0 EBC) Grain 3 0.1 %
40.00 g Saaz [3.03 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 4 13.9 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz [3.03 %] - Boil 80.0 min Hop 5 15.6 IBUs
60.00 g Saaz [3.03 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 10.7 IBUs
1.0 pkg Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) [124.21 ml] Yeast 7 -

Est Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.015 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.5% (bottled)
Bitterness: 40.3 IBUs
Est Color: 9.2 EBC

I'm doing a Hochkurz mash of sorts on this. 60min at 63C, then 20min at 70C before mash out. I'm not sure if the Beersmith FG prediction of 1015 is on the money or not, but I guess I'll find out when I ferment it. I wouldn't complain if it got down more around 1010-1012 though. This mash schedule is another thing I'm experimenting with on each batch to work out how long I want to hold each of the two temperatures. Also, doing a 90 minute boil, aiming for 25 litres into the FV.

Looking forward to this one, it's my first brew day in a couple of months and having some mates around as well.


----------



## Phoney (16/7/15)

*Tropical Punch Saison*

OG 1.072
FG: 1.003
ABV: 9%
IBU 25

66.7% Weyermann pilsner
19% Munich or Vienna
9.8% Wheat
4.8% Caramunich

18g Amarillo @ 20
18g Motueka @ 20
14g Amarillo @ 10
14g Motueka @ 10
14g Amarillo @ 0
14g Motueka @ 0
28g Amarillo @ dry hop
28g Citra @ dry hop


WY3711 French Saison

Mash @ 64.5C for 90 min. None of that decoction or step mash crap.


I've brewed a variant of this before but with galaxy instead of motueka. It was like a spicy, tropical fruit punch cocktail. Yum! This time I'm hoping it will be a bit more lime citrus.


----------



## Topher (17/7/15)

Got some nice castle pils malt to try....and a bag of hallertau and plenty of 34/70 ready to go. So tonight I'm going to put my skills to the test and go for a clean german lager. Numbers are still subject to change....

OG 1045 FG 1010
Gonna try rests at 55/64/72 then mashout.
IBU 30. Small hop addition at 15 and smaller one at 5. 

Im no chilling. Is it possible to have success with no chilling a clean pilsnener? 

Perfect weather for a lager. Brrrrrrrr.


----------



## lobedogg (17/7/15)

Topher said:


> Got some nice castle pils malt to try....and a bag of hallertau and plenty of 34/70 ready to go. So tonight I'm going to put my skills to the test and go for a clean german lager. Numbers are still subject to change....
> 
> OG 1045 FG 1010
> Gonna try rests at 55/64/72 then mashout.
> ...


Sounds good. Did my first pilsener a couple of months back and no-chilled it. Three weeks in the cube, another CC and had my first taste after a week in the keg. Clean, crisp and and clear. Trying my hardest not to drink it all and go easy on the keg, but very hard to resist.


----------



## lobedogg (17/7/15)

I'm going to have a crack at a Budvar clone tonight, but with a couple of twists given what I have on hand.


*Budvar Clone* (Lager)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.0 (EBC): 5.9
Bitterness (IBU): 20.8 (Average)

100% Pilsner

20.0 g B Saaz Pellet (8.6% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)


Step Mash (1hr 20 total):
50° 20 mins
60° 40 mins
70° 20mins


Fermented at 12°C with Wyeast 2278 - Czech Pils

Lager for 3 months

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## djgilmore (17/7/15)

Have a day off work so knocking out an IPA (or pale ale??)

Loosely based on the LFPA recipe in the DB but modified for no-chill

American Pale Ale

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.600
Total Hops (g): 145.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 17.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (71.43%)
1.000 kg Munich I (17.86%)
0.300 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.36%)
0.300 kg Wheat Malt (5.36%)

Hop Bill
----------------
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
15.0 g Chinook Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.7 g/L)
30.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Chinook Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
20.0 g Cascade Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)
20.0 g Chinook Pellet (11% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.9 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
7.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 90 Minutes (Mash)
0.5 g Irish Moss @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Will be done No chill with the 0min hops in the cube.


----------



## Rocker1986 (17/7/15)

Topher said:


> Im no chilling. Is it possible to have success with no chilling a clean pilsnener?
> 
> Perfect weather for a lager. Brrrrrrrr.


Sounds like a nice recipe mate. I can't really say with absolute certainty yet, but my Bo Pils that I'm bottling on Sunday was no chilled (like all my beers), and the FG samples tasted very promising. I have brewed German lagers before and they have all turned out fine being no-chilled so I can't see a problem there. 

It's pretty cold at the moment... same reason I'm brewing lagers until about September. :lol:


----------



## waggastew (19/7/15)

```
ARB-2 American Rye Beer, recipe pinched of American Homebrew Assoc Nat Awards Database. 50% rye but running off fine with a batch sparge. Was a bit worried as I previously brewed this BIAB where it was more like batch 'squeeze' than sparge.

TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.84 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        50.0 %        
2.84 kg               Rye Malt (4.7 SRM)                       Grain         2        50.0 %        
31.16 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min        Hop           3        28.7 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        4        -             
15.31 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  60. Hop           5        7.0 IBUs      
15.31 g               Liberty [4.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  60.0 Hop           6        3.3 IBUs      
1.0 pkg               American Wheat Ale (Wyeast Labs #1010) [ Yeast         7        -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         8        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.68 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 19.32 l of water at 74.2 C          66.0 C        75 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.68l, 19.31l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/7/15)

Hopefully on the cards today is my second BIAB.

Dry stout - Scouty Stout

JW Trad ale - 3.8kg
Chocolate malt - 0.1kg
Flaked Barley - 0.6kg
Roasted Barley - 0.4kg

EKG 85kg @ 30 minutes

25l batch size.

Will be no chilled. I'll keep it in the cube until I can get time to ferment and will ferment with Wyeast 1084

Fingers crossed.


----------



## BottloBill (19/7/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> Hopefully on the cards today is my second BIAB.
> 
> Dry stout - Scouty Stout
> 
> ...


whoa! 85kg of East Kent, you must really like it


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/7/15)

I'm an offty goofty and didn't read the post properly and panicked!


----------



## Nullnvoid (19/7/15)

haha whoops, I see what I did there. Yes, I really love EKG. Had a bulk buy and no one wanted in so I bought it all myself


----------



## Rocker1986 (19/7/15)

:lol: 85 kg in a brew. It is a nice hop though, I use it in my porter/stout recipes too even though its influence is probably drowned out by all the dark malts in there. h34r:


----------



## Judanero (20/7/15)

Snuck this one in today, still have to empty kettle in the morning (wife was almost home, guerrilla brewing = pressure brewing but oh so satisfying)

*Samuels Brothers Red IPA *_(No chill) 23L batch_

5.8kg Best Red X malt
1.1kg JW Wheat
370g Weyermann Caramunich II
25g Roasted Barley
5g CaSO4 4g CaCl

Mash at 64 for 90 mins

35g Magnum @ 50 (ran out of gas)

yeast nutrient and brewbrite at about a minute before gas ran out.

Cube hop: 30g Mosaic
38g Amarillo
25g Simcoe
7g Cascade

Will dry hop @ 1g/L each Amarillo and Cascade

Yeast will be Wyeast 1272


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/7/15)

American Wheat Ale

OG 1040
FG 1009
IBU 18
EBC 10
Vol 20lt

60% Pilsner
38% Wheat
2% Acidulated

64c/40mins

Galaxy/Mosaic @ 10mins = 18ibu

Danstar BRY 97 @ 18c

Dryhop 2g/L Galaxy/Mosaic combo for 4 days @ 21c.

First time using bry97.


----------



## droid (24/7/15)

Keyhole APA





Recipe not at hand but 44ibu 5%
Mostly ale malt with a bit of crystal 60 and a Tinsy bit of roast barley
Citra @ 60
Simcoe @ 20
Chinook @ 20
Dry hop prolly mosaic 

No idea what it will taste like just hoping for the good karma to get me through hehe


----------



## menoetes (25/7/15)

Horray for brewing week! Another two put down on Tuesday/Wednesday past...

*Vienna Centennial SMASH*
_23lts_

ABV: 5.1%
IBUs: 31.5
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.013

100% Weyermanns Vienna Malt

Magnum 14.5%AA @ 60min to 9 IBUs
Centennial 8.9% @ 60min to 11 IBUs
Centennial 8.9% @ 15min to 11.5 IBUs
Centennial 8.9% @ Flameout - 0.9 g/lt

US-05 Yeast

4g of yeast nutrient @ 10min
4g of Brewbrite @ 10min

Single mash infusion @ 65'c for 75min. Batch sparged @ 76'c and fermenting @ 19'c.

_Note: I realize this isn't technically a proper SMASH with the Magnum but I only realized on brewday that I didn't have enough Centennial to make up my 60min addition. I figured Magnum was a nice neutral bitterer that wouldn't impact to much on the final flavor._

_&_​​*AFK EKG ESB*
_23lts_

ABV: 5.%
IBUs: 38.5
OG: 1.048
FG: 1.012

95% TF Marris Otter Malt
5% TF Crystal 60

Magnum 14.5%AA @ 60min to 33 IBUs
EKG 4.6%AA @ 20min to 5.5 IBUs
EKG 4.6%AA @ Flamout - 1.0 g/lt

S-04 Yeast

4g of yeast nutrient @ 10min
4g of Brewbrite @ 10min

Single mash infusion @ 67'c for 70min. Batch sparged @ 75'c and fermenting @ 19'c.


----------



## Brew Forky (25/7/15)

menoetes said:


> _Note: I realize this isn't technically a proper SMASH with the Magnum but I only realized on brewday that I didn't have enough Centennial to make up my 60min addition. I figured Magnum was a nice neutral bitterer that wouldn't impact to much on the final flavor._


I've done the same thing during a SMaSH. Call it a SMaSH ME (ME = Magnum Excluded )


----------



## GABBA110360 (25/7/15)

July ale
that's what i'll call it
wanted to tidy up the grain storage so some of was throw the lot in
46l batch
7.5 k wey ale
1.35 wey mun 1
1.2 wheat
0.5 wey carahell
0.5 wey carapils
0.11 simpson imperial
mashed 63 c
dr rudi 6g @ 60
in the cube 150 g cascade ,50g galaxy
yeast 1272 x2
dry hopped 1.5/l Amarillo ,1.5/l cascade

SG 1.052 @ 18 c 
70 % eff 5 %


----------



## Mr B (25/7/15)

Brew day tomoz (after kids AFL, obligatory coffee or whatever with missuz after etc - so lucky if I get going before lunch - not all bad though)

Been thinking of doing a Coopers Sparkling for a while, finally got some POR hops.

However, I do 50l batches, no chilled, and usually make two different brews doing cube hops. What would you do with this one?

Maybe have one straight, and chuck a little of something in the second one. Any votes for varieties that will play nicely with POR?

And yeah, going with 1056 yeast, was going to culture up some coopers but haven't got around to it yet and out of time really.


*Cooppers sparkling draft*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.059 (°P): 14.5
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.11 %
Colour (SRM): 5.9 (EBC): 11.7
Bitterness (IBU): 31.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

83.08% Pale Ale Malt
10% Cane Sugar
5.19% Wheat Malt
1.73% Crystal 60

1.2 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Pride of Ringwood (8.3% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Mr B (25/7/15)

Mmmmm, think i will put 20g of fuggles in the 2nd cube just for fun. Onlu a couple of IBU but should give some flavour.


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/15)

GABBA110360 said:


> 7.5 k wey ale
> 1.35 wey mun 1
> 1.2 wheat
> 0.5 wey carahell
> ...


Hey there Gabba, What's your take on the Simpson Imperial malt? The little I've found on it suggests an English Melanoidin malt. What do you think?


----------



## GABBA110360 (26/7/15)

Mardoo said:


> Hey there Gabba, What's your take on the Simpson Imperial malt? The little I've found on it suggests an English Melanoidin malt. What do you think?


yeah I think that's about what it is I think.
i'd bought some for a recipe and that was all was left.
don't quite know how it will end up but the hop sheduele works fine


----------



## hwall95 (26/7/15)

Hadn't brewed for a while so thought I'd smash out some brews on friday night and yesterday.

*Galaxy and Mosiac Ale:*
OG: 1.054 Colour: 7.9 EBC
FG: 1.011 Size: 22L
IBU: 26

3.5kg BB Pale Malt
1kg Wheat Malt
0.2kg Caramalt
1g Galaxy @ 60min
15g Mosiac @ Cube
20g Galaxy @ Cube
25g Mosiac - Dry Hop
25g Galaxy - Dry Hop
MJ West Coast Ale Yeast

*Oktoberfest Lager*:
I separated 5L from the mash (pre sparge) and reduced it to around 1L to hopefully increase the maltiness a bit. Don't know how much of an effect it may have but thought I'd give it a go

OG: 1.058 Colour: 16 EBC
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
IBU: 26

4.3kg Vienna Malt
1.5kg Munich I
0.3kg Caramunich I
15g Magnum @ 60min
25g Hallertauer - Cube
Wyeast 2124 - Bohemian Lager

*American Amber Ale*:
Thought I'd test out how munich goes for a base malt and play with some hop combos based on my single hop apa feedback.

OG: 1.051 Colour: 28 EBC
FG: 1.014 Size: 23L
IBU: 37

4.5kg Munich I
0.5kg Wheat Malt
0.3kg Caraaroma
5g Simcoe @ 60min
15g Mosiac @ Cube
15g Simcoe @ Cube
20g Centennial @ Cube
20g Mosiac - Dry Hop
20g Simcoe - Dry Hop
30g Centennial - Dry Hop

Still playing around with the dry hop additions, will alter it based on how it's tasting.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/7/15)

Having a crack at a Belgian Blond this morning.

The Lefty Blond recipe from BCS.

Dingemans Pils - 81.5%
Wheat - 3.7%
Aromatic - 3.7%
Sugar - 11.1%

OG: 1.065

Hallertau Mittelfruh @ 60 minutes to 25IBU.

Will ferment using a WLP-500 slurry.


----------



## TheWiggman (26/7/15)

Busted out Screwy's Choc Treacle Stout. Followed to the letter except subbed Northdown with PoR and used JW instead of MO. 
Ended up 4 points above target, smells intoxicating and can't wait to get it fermenting.


----------



## manticle (26/7/15)

Great beer that treacle stout.


----------



## Nizmoose (26/7/15)

Doing my first double brew day today, mashing an Altbier with an NZ twist at the moment then a mate is coming around to learn all grain and we'll be doing a Scotch/Scottish Ale (technically a scotish export 80 I thiiiiiink?):

MOTUEKA ALT
13L at the end of the boil (13L batch size in software)
OG: 1.047 IBU: 35 SRM: 11 ABV: 4.6%

2.4kg Munich Light
200g Crystal 60L

Mash:
54C for 20 / 64C for 30 / 68C for 30 / 78C for 10

24g Motueka @ 60min
22g Motueka @ 0min

Nottingham will be pitched fermented around the 12C mark (I know the yeast is a bit out of style but I cant help using notto in so much its incredibly versatile and survives my lack of fermentation fridge winters)

SCOTTISH ALE
21L batch (end of the boil)
OG: 1.053 IBU: 22 SRM: 13 ABV: 5.3%

3kg Maris Otter
1kg Munich
250g CaraAroma
200g Melanoiden
200g CaraMunich I
90g Pale Chocolate

Mash:
Not actually sure how I'll mash this? I've got until about 2pm to figure it out any suggestions?

36g Fuggle @ 60min
14g EKG @ 10min

Once again pitched with good old notto fermented around 18ish?


----------



## Brew Forky (2/8/15)

Decided to knock out an APA as I haven't done one in a while. Using SNPA for inspiration as that's my go to Pale, I'm going to use Centennial for Bittering, NB at 30 and Riwaka at 10. I did a search here and around the world to see Northern Brewer and Riwaka play nicely together but couldn't find anything. I chucked a NB and couple of Riwaka pellets in a mug of hot water to get an idea of what an end result may be like. There's only one way to really know and I'll volunteer to be the Guinea Pig.

Thought I'd try a tad of Carapils to replace some of the Xtal and see what that brings to the basic grain bill. Might dry hop, might not as I'm not normally a fan. If I do it will be Riwaka or Cascade if the fancy takes me after a taste test.

*Riwaka Nevada* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 34.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

92.04% Barret Burston Ale
5.31% Crystal 80
2.65% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.7 g/L Centennial (9.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.7 g/L Northern Brewer (5.9% Alpha) @ 30 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L D Saaz (5.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L D Saaz (5.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## GrumpyPaul (2/8/15)

My first go at a double batch on my system - had to stretch things a bit. 

Made a few mistake along the way (like forgetting to turn the hex urn on for the first 40 mins).....

But in the end - hit all the right numbers spot on.

*Double Falcon*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 36.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.800
Total Hops (g): 40.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 10.8 (EBC): 21.3
Bitterness (IBU): 32.0 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.000 kg Pale Ale Malt (38.46%)
2.300 kg Pilsner (29.49%)
2.000 kg Wheat Malt (25.64%)
0.500 kg Crystal 120 (6.41%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Nugget Pellet (12.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.3 g/L)
15.0 g Falconers Flight Pellet (10.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
15.0 g Galaxy Pellet (14.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------




Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## fletcher (2/8/15)

just back from overseas and finally got my brew on - damn i missed it!

- centennial and amarillo pale ale
- re-brew of my favourite aussie/english bitter using pride of ringwood
- citra american wheat

can't wait for them to finish fermenting.


----------



## droid (9/8/15)

doing a SMaSH APA today - looking for clean, light and dry showcasing Pacific Jade with a slightly warmer ferment with slurry bry - 97 (20C)

Title: pacific jade west coast apa

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: American Pale Ale
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 25 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 30 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.040
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.048
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 4.63%
IBU (tinseth): 34.25
SRM (morey): 5.25

FERMENTABLES:
5 kg - Gladfield Ale Malt (100%)

HOPS:
15 g - pacific jade, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.6, Use: Boil for 60 min, IBU: 24.4
10 g - pacific jade, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.6, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 9.85
10 g - pacific jade, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.6, Use: Aroma for 0 min
65 g - pacific jade, Type: Pellet, AA: 14.6, Use: Dry Hop for 5 days

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Infusion, Temp: 64 C, Time: 90 min, Amount: 15 L
Starting Mash Thickness: 3 L/kg

OTHER INGREDIENTS:
5 g - brewbrite, Time: 10 min, Type: Fining, Use: Boil

YEAST:
Danstar - American West Coast Yeast BRY-97
Starter: Yes
Form: Dry
Attenuation (avg): 72%
Flocculation: High
Optimum Temp: 16.67 - 23.89 C
Fermentation Temp: 20 C
Pitch Rate: 1.0 (M cells / ml / deg P)


This recipe has been published online at:
http://www.brewersfriend.com/homebrew/recipe/view/267188/pacific-jade-west-coast-apa

Generated by Brewer's Friend - http://www.brewersfriend.com/
Date: 2015-08-08 22:36 UTC
Recipe Last Updated: 2015-08-08 22:36 UTC


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/8/15)

Red X Ale

OG 1050
FG 1012
IBU 35
EBC 23
Abv 5.3%

100% Red X Malt Ale

Columbus / Mosaic @ 20m = 15 Ibu

Columbus / Mosaic @ 10m = 15 Ibu

Columbus / Mosaic Hopstand = 5 Ibu

Mashed at 66c for 60mins

Cal001 yeast @ 18c

Dry Hop with 56g Equinox for 5-7days @ 21 c


----------



## Spiesy (9/8/15)

Brewing an ESB today, intended for VicBrew, but I'm a little worried about the colour this is heading towards - must have entered some wrong colour info on one of the grains in my software.


----------



## mofox1 (9/8/15)

Too light? Could always steep some rb and add it to the fermenter.


----------



## Spiesy (9/8/15)

Nah, too dark mate. But it's not as bad as I thought.


----------



## mofox1 (9/8/15)

Ah, fair enough. Too hard to tell with your new fangled brew tech.


----------



## technobabble66 (9/8/15)

*First Lager, *
aka Lucky Lager (brewed on 8/8)

OG = 1.050
FG = 1.008
IBU = 21.3
EBC = 11.7
alc = 5.7%
vol = 24.5L

3kg Wey Boh Pils
1kg Wey Vienna
0.5kg Wey Munich 2
0.2kg Briess Victory
0.2kg Wey Wheat
0.1kg Acidulated

Mash, 24L, 2g CaSO4, 3g CaCl2, 1.5g MgSO4
Sparge, 12L, 1g CaSO4, 1.5g CaCL2, 0.7g MgSO4
plus into boil: 0.7g CaSO4, 1g CaCl2, 0.5g MgSO4

55/63/72/78 for 5/65/30/5
90min boil

10g Horizon @ 60mins
12g Horizon @ 20mins
15g Spalt @ 20mins

Chilled to 65°C in 2 mins after flameout. Whirlpooled then drained into FV to cool overnight to 12°C.

Rehydrated 24g of S-189 at 24°C, allowed to cool (~1hr) & pitched into FV at 12°C, then set thermostat to 15°C.
Should've been more like 26L, but couldn't be bothered adjusting the volume up.

The plan is to try a lager at a moderately high temp (15-16°C). Hopefully done in 10 days, after a D-rest for the last 2-3, then drop to 2-3°C for 2 weeks.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## indica86 (10/8/15)

Recipe: Hop2iT X
Brewer: Grumpy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 30.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 22.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 63.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB Grain 3 77.5 % 
1.25 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 4 19.4 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 3.1 % 
20.00 g Dana [13.90 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 6 29.4 IBUs 
4.00 g Brewbrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
50.00 g Sticklebract [12.10 %] - Steep/Whirlpoo Hop 8 16.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Perle [6.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 m Hop 9 5.5 IBUs 
25.00 g Eureka [17.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 10 12.1 IBUs 
50.00 g Eureka [17.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

IPA time again. At the moment I can ferment them on the table while the fermeezer is busy with lagers.
Sticklebract is massively piney, so that in combo with the Eureka fruit and the Perle spice should be a cracker.
Should be around 7.5% in the bottle.

US05 yeast.


----------



## Nizmoose (10/8/15)

Brewed a reasonably standard version of Dr Smurtos Golden Ale yesterday

13L in software and set to 75% eff




First time using the setup and mash schedule I'm happy with and the brew day went perfectly if not a little too perfectly, I somehow managed a mash efficiency of 90.5% which threw a spanner in the works for hop additions so after some quick and rough re-calculations before the hot break filled the pergola I changed the hop amounts and got 13L of 1.050 instead of 12L of 1.049. I'm still losing too much volume to trub which is frustrating. Whirlpooled for a minute, let it sit for 20 minutes, started siphoning and left like over a litre of hop soup in the kettle, hardly any recognizable cone I know i should just let it go in but its annoying seeing so much shit enter the fermenter, mash efficiency made up for it though and its been my smoothest brew day yet.


----------



## mofox1 (10/8/15)

Try letting it sit for 10min or so before the whirlpool - this should cut down on the amount of convection currents when it has just come off the heat, and allow a better cone to form when you do whirlpool.


----------



## Nizmoose (10/8/15)

mofox1 said:


> Try letting it sit for 10min or so before the whirlpool - this should cut down on the amount of convection currents when it has just come off the heat, and allow a better cone to form when you do whirlpool.


I should have mentioned that I chilled over the burner, got it down to 22C, moved it to the table where it sat whilst I grabbed stuff and put things away then I started the whirlpool so it was probably sitting a little while before I started the WP but I'll see if a longer more deliberate rest makes a difference cheers


----------



## fletcher (10/8/15)

droid said:


> doing a SMaSH APA today - looking for clean, light and dry showcasing Pacific Jade with a slightly warmer ferment with slurry bry - 97 (20C)
> 
> Title: pacific jade west coast apa
> 
> ...


looks good mate. i'd be interested in your results with it. i wanna know what pac jade is like. have you had good experience with bry-97 before? i only ask as i've used it in a big hoppy pale ale and it stripped a lot of the hop character away.


----------



## droid (10/8/15)

oh ok um, I've used it quite a bit but can't say I've sat and wondered where the hop flavour has gone. I guess it's alcohol tolerance is ok?
anyway if it's any good it's going into vicbrew and if you are keen to try it I'll send you a bottle so you can see. Might have to remind me tho....Looking at not quite 3G/l dry hopped


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/8/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Red X Ale
> 
> OG 1050
> FG 1012
> ...


Great malt there. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## Dan Pratt (10/8/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> Great malt there. You wont be disappointed.


hi,

From what I read the target was 1050 for the best red colour, I had higher eff for the brewday and hit 1053. it appeared really red afterteh mash but seemed on the orange side with the small gravity sample I had. Will update when its ready.

Can you describe what I may get from the malt, I mashed at 66c for 60mins ?


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/8/15)

I used it in a 1040 late hopped bitter. Backed its hop bill well with a clean finish. Used it again in a 1060 IPA but again heavily hopped and had a great malt profile. I think its a lovely malt that can be purchased for a pretty cheap price. Its malty but not in the same way as Munich more cleaner. I dont think it needs to be in the same grain bill as any Crystal/caramel malts. Just let it do its thing. Sorry I couldnt be more descriptive, I seem to have not kept the tasting notes in beersmith for that one.

I really need to use it again on its own in an ale at like a 0.5 bitterness ratio.


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/8/15)

Brew day today, doing an APA with Mosaic, just to see what this hop brings to the party.

*Mosaic Pale Ale*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Size: 32.00 l
Boil Time: 75 min
Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %
Taste Rating: 30.0

Ingredients Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 1 84.9 %
0.500 kg Munich Malt - 10L (23.0 EBC) Grain 2 9.4 %
0.300 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 3 5.7 %
Mashing at 66-67C for 90 minutes

10.00 g Mosaic (11.70 %) - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 4 12.9 IBUs
10.00 g Magnum (12.20 %) - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.7 IBUs
20.00 g Mosaic (11.70 %) - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 8.2 IBUs
20.00 g Mosaic (11.70 %) - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 7 5.6 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 -

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.9 % (5.3% in bottles)
Bitterness: 38.4 IBUs
Est Color: 16.7 EBC

Will probably dry hop 25-30g Mosaic once fermentation dies down too.

Looking forward to trying this one out!


----------



## mb-squared (12/8/15)

hey Rocker, that looks like a nice aromatic quaffer. just might have to try that one myself.


----------



## Rocker1986 (12/8/15)

Cheers mate. APAs are one style I feel like I've really nailed. They're basically my house beer now. The same malt bill goes into all of them, and I change up the hops to experiment. They pretty much always turn out really well and from what I've heard of others' comments about Mosaic, this one hopefully should be no exception.


----------



## Dan Pratt (12/8/15)

American IPA - Alemsmith Tribute :icon_drool2:

OG - 1073
FG - 1014
ABV - 7.2%
IBU - 80
EBC - 15
Vol - 16L

95.5% Golden Promise Ale
1% Carared
1% Carpils
1% Munich
1% Wheat
0.5% Melanoiden

Mashed @ 67c

Its a crazy malt bill with all the 1% additions, could proabbly just do it with 5% Crystal but for something different.......

90min Boil

14g Columbus @ FWH
14g Simcoe @ FWH
7g Columbus @ 60m
5g Amarillo @ 30m
5g Simcoe @ 15m
5g Columbus @ 10m
11g Cascade @ 5m
28g Cascade @ WP ( Hopstand / whirlpool )

Fermented with CAL001 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with:
21g of each - Columbus, Amarillo & Cascade
14g of each - Simcoe & Chinook

:super:


----------



## Adam Howard (13/8/15)

Knocked out a Munich Helles on Saturday for an Oktoberfest party....

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com

Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 57.30 l
Post Boil Volume: 46.80 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 40.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 4.3 SRM
Estimated IBU: 22.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 90.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
7.70 kg Pilsen (BestMÃ¤lz) (1.8 SRM) Grain 1 90.6 %
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 7.1 %
0.20 kg Melanoidin (BestMÃ¤lz) (35.0 SRM) Grain 3 2.4 %
28.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.70 %] - Boil 70.0 m Hop 4 22.5 IBUs
7.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 5 -
1.0 pkg SafLager German Lager (DCL/Fermentis #S- Yeast 6 -


Mash Schedule: Hochkurz
Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Maltose Rest Add 27.20 l of water at 68.9 C 63.0 C 40 min
Dextrinization Re Heat to 70.0 C over 7 min 70.0 C 40 min
Mash Out Heat to 75.0 C over 5 min 75.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 38.61 l water at 75.6 C

Which worked fantastically well, clear straw coloured wort into the fermentor. Sampled from the fermentor today, lovely grainy bready sweet malt character.


Then today brewed this. Thinking I had issues with the sparge and was a bit lazy with my volumes. Final runnings were 1.017 and ended up 7 points down on the starting gravity I wanted.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Cascade Pale Ale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 37.41 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 8.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.1 %
Boil Time: 80 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
4.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 86.8 %
0.40 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 2 7.5 %
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 3 5.7 %
8.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.70 %] - Boil 80.0 m Hop 4 11.7 IBUs
20.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 10.0 IBUs
4.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 -
30.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 9.0 IBUs
55.00 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 Hop 8 8.3 IBUs
1.0 pkg American West Coast Ale (Lallemand #BRY- Yeast 9 -


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.30 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Mash In Add 14.00 l of water at 73.4 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 7.00 l of water at 96.6 C 76.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 21.72 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
5g Gypsum and 1g CaCl in Mash. Further 6g Gypsum and 1g CaCl in Kettle for boil.

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fourstar (15/8/15)

Getting something ready for VICBREW with a little malt clean out. Imperial IPA.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Consume Before xx-xx-xx
Brewer: Braden
Style: Imperial IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Boil Size: 35.65 l
Estimated OG: 1.090 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 89.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
9.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 85.7 % 
0.75 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 4 7.1 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 3.3 % 
0.40 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 6 3.8 % 
35.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 60. Hop 7 40.7 IBUs 
50.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 19.8 IBUs 
50.00 g Equinox [14.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 28.6 IBUs 
50.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Equinox [14.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
40.00 g Mosaic [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Equinox [14.50 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 31.30 l of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Heat to 73.0 C over 2 min 73.0 C 10 min 

Notes:
------
Dry hop over two runs at terminal, rack to secondary and dry hop. split between two hop additions,
40 g every 4 days and keg after 10 days w/ a 2 day crash chill.


----------



## technobabble66 (15/8/15)

"I don't normally have a malt clear out; but when I do, I enter it into VICBREW..." hey, fourstar :lol:


----------



## Fourstar (15/8/15)

technobabble66 said:


> "I don't normally have a malt clear out; but when I do, I enter it into VICBREW..." hey, fourstar :lol:


... and by clean out i mean, get rid of that 750g of maris otter... and the bulk of my 2014 season US hops. :beerbang: 

Glad I vac seal the 1lb bags i get (split them into 150g lots). It makes it easy to brew really hoppy 40l batches without breaking up the bags 1/2 doz times or delicious high grav IIPAs! of one whole bag! :chug:


----------



## TheWiggman (15/8/15)

My first Russian Imperial Stout

4.22 kg JW pale
0.30 kg Simpsons medium crystal
0.12 kg JW roast barley
0.09 kg JW chocolate malt
0.09 kg Wetermann Carafa Special III

30g each of EKG and Challenger

I was targeting 1.080 OG but opted for an extended boil to make sure I didn't undershoot my target. Ended up with 12l at 1.091 for 78% efficiency - booya! 2l starter of 1028 London ale is in the garage ready to be pitched tomorrow morning. Will hopefully be ready for next Christmas.
Tossing up whether I should dilute to my target or just let it be...


----------



## Grott (17/8/15)

Is it feasibly to dilute half the brew?
Cheers


----------



## mje1980 (17/8/15)

Funky keg filler

76.8% way pils
10.7% Vienna
8.9% wheat malt
3.6% flaked triticale

Willamette 60
Cascade flowers 5 min
Cascade flowers @ 85c ( after flameout )

1.040
15 ibu
Belle saison and Orval

Pitched with 1 x belle saison and one bottle of Orval. Primary should be done in a few days thanks to the belle, and I'll leave it for a few weeks til the funk starts to show then keg it. When primary done, I'll add the heat belt to get the Brett going faster.


----------



## technobabble66 (18/8/15)

Over Saturday & Sunday just past:

Second Lager
27L (~20L into cube, then add water when fermenting)
OG = 1.047
FG = 1.009
IBU = 23.3
EBC = 10.1
Alc% = 5.3

3.1kg Wey Pils
1.5kg Wey Vienna
0.25kg Simpsons Amber
0.15kg Wey Acidulated

Into mash: 1.4gCaSO4 + 2.6g CaCl + 1.4g MgSO4 into mash
Into sparge: 0.9gCaSO4 + 1.7g CaCl + 0.9g MgSO4 + 0.2g Citric acid
Into boil: 0.5gCaSO4 + 1g CaCl + 0.5g MgSO4

55/64/72/78 for 5/65/25/2
90mins boil

12g Columbus flowers (homegrown) cube-hopped (=20min addition in IBU calc)
25g Chinook flowers (homegrown) cube-hopped (=20min addition in IBU calc)

Yeast = S189, straight onto the cake of the previous First Lager. Fermented at ~16-17°C

All went fine, except over-boiling. Ended up with ~18L into the cube.

And then discovered the tap in my cube appears to be leaking slowly. Mutha. Trucka.
At least it's very slowly leaking out, rather than letting air in.
It's gotta last another 3-4 days until the first batch is fermented out enough to transfer to a secondary and then let me pour this batch onto the cake.
Fingers crossed.

PS: First lager is coming around nicely - been in FV for the last 9 days, ~50% thru so far, at initially 13-14°C, then gradually raised daily to 17°C the last 2 days.


----------



## Dave70 (20/8/15)

Hop store is starting to get a bit long in the tooth. Some how wound up with 200g of unopened Simcoe. 
Time for a double ipa.

Pils - 5.8kg
Rye - 1.2kg
Vienna - 1kg
Wheat - .500g
Choc - 100g

Simcoe

40 @ 60
30 @ 20
20 @ 10
20 @ 0
After half an hour, cool to around 75 deg, ad another 20 , hopstand for 15 and chill. First time using this method, interest to see how it stacks up against dry hopping. 

Gives me a chance to put the new hop strainer through its paces. 
As well as the semi auto whirl pooling device - (Makita cordless drill with wooden spoon in the chuck) If it falls in the wort, I'll post the pics. 

Looking around 70 IBUs and 8.6%


----------



## droid (21/8/15)

off to do this right now, that's the way to spend a Friday arvo eh, you little bloody beaudy

Fruity Pale Ale (APA style)

OG 1.048
FG 1.013
abv 4.56%
IBU (tinseth): 34.9


Gladfield Ale MAlt (94.7%)
Crystal Pale (5.3%)


Nelson Savin @ 60 min, IBU: 16.03
Nelson Savin @ 20 min, IBU: 9.71
Cascade @ 20 min, IBU: 9.16
Nelson Savin @ Dry Hop for 3 days 1g/l
Cascade @ Dry Hop for 3 days 1.5g/l

67 C, Time: 60 min

Danstar - American West Coast Yeast BRY-97
Fermentation Temp: 20 C
​


----------



## mofox1 (21/8/15)

Fruity? Where's your late additions of galaxy/citra/mandriva...


----------



## droid (21/8/15)

Ok ok so it's not that fruity ... I've been going over the top with hops, like forever ... It's a problem with my golf as well, always over-correcting


----------



## droid (21/8/15)

I am open to suggestions. Shit loads of mosaic, Vic-secret, waimea, nels Savin


----------



## Nizmoose (21/8/15)

droid said:


> I am open to suggestions. Shit loads of mosaic, Vic-secret, waimea, nels Savin


Mosaic the shit out of everything


----------



## technobabble66 (21/8/15)

^^ Yob, is that you using someone else's account?!?
:lol:


----------



## droid (22/8/15)

Ended up doing 2g/l of cascade at FO/whirlpool decided to stick to the two hops

Today is mosaic day and my first beer going into kegs yay!

50ltrs
Around 5%
95% ale (Gladfield)
5% crystal pale (Gladfield)
38ibu
warrior to 20 ibu @ 60
Mosaic to 18 ibu @ 20
Mosaic 2g/l @ FO
Mosaic 3g/l @dry hop

Mash @ 67 1hr
Bry-97 slurry @ 18deg


----------



## menoetes (22/8/15)

_Note: I actually put these down last week but didn't get around to posting until now. The first beer was just an interesting way to use up a bunch of left-over hops..._

*Lefty's 10 Minute APA*
OG: 1.050
FG: 1.013
IBUs: 39.6
ABV: 4.9%

92% Briess American 2-Row Malt
5% Weyermann's Carared Malt
3% TF Pale Crystal

1.0g/lt of Falconers Flight (10.8%AA) @ 10min
0.6g/lt of Galaxy (14.9%AA) @ 10min
1.3g/lt of Nelson Sauvin (12.3%AA) @ 10min
1.1g/lt of Simcoe (12.2%AA) @ 10min
0.3g/lt of Chinook (12%AA) @ 10min
0.9g/lt of Summer (14%AA) - Dry Hopped

Brewbrite and yeast nutrient thrown in too @ 10min

US-05 Yeast

Mashed at 67'c for 70min, mashout came in a bit low at 72'c - fermenting low and slow @ 16'c


_...and my case-swap beer turned out so well, I had to make it again (though with a few little adjustments)_

*Kiwi Bright Ale*
OG: 1.048
FG: 1.011
IBUs: 26
ABV: 4.7%

67% Weyermanns Premium Pilsner Malt
19% Weyermanns Vienna Malt
9% JW Unmalted Wheat
5% Weyermanns Carapils

0.4 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 45min
0.4 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 45min
0.6 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 20min
0.6 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 20min
0.8 g/l of NZ Cascade (7.6%AA) @ 0min
0.8 g/l of NZ D Saaz (5.4%AA) @ 0min

Brewbrite and yeast nutrient thrown in too @ 10min

S-04 yeast

Mashed at 66'c for 70min, mashout at 76'c - fermenting a bit warmer @ 19'c with the english style yeast.

_Both are fermenting well and smelling/tasting great _


----------



## waggastew (22/8/15)

Adaption of BCS Robust Porter - Addition of Belgian Candi Syrup, Vanilla and Cocoa Nibs. Thanks to mate Damo for the recipe. 

```
Recipe: VRP1 - Vanilla Robust Porter w Cacao Nibs
Style: Robust Porter
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 36.20 l
Post Boil Volume: 31.20 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 37.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 37.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 60.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.4 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.60 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        71.3 %        
0.70 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         2        8.9 %         
0.50 kg               US Caramel 40L Malt (40.0 SRM)           Grain         3        6.4 %         
0.35 kg               Chocolate, Pale (330.0 SRM)              Grain         4        4.5 %         
0.20 kg               US Black Malt (500.0 SRM)                Grain         5        2.5 %         
25.00 g               Magnum [12.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           6        25.6 IBUs     
20.00 g               East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.00 %] - Boil Hop           7        8.5 IBUs      
28.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           8        3.5 IBUs      
0.50 kg               Candi Sugar, Dark [Boil for 2 min](275.0 Sugar         9        6.4 %         
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         10       -             
1.00 Items            Vanilla Beans (Soaked in vodka 7 days, Secondary 60.0 mins)      Spice         11       -             
100.00 g              Cacao Nibs (Soaked in vodka 3 days, Secondary 0.0 mins)          Spice         12       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.85 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 21.67 l of water at 76.5 C          67.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.04l, 19.35l) of 75.6 C water
Notes:
------
```


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (22/8/15)

First crack at Dr Smurtos Golden Ale (original version...I think).

JW Ale - 55%
Munich I - 20%
Wheat - 20%
Caramalt - 5%

Amarillo at 60min, flameout and cube hopped to 35IBU or maybe a bit more.

OG: 1.047, will ferment using BRY-97.


----------



## Mardoo (22/8/15)

A group of about ten of us have gotten together today to brew 400 litres of the Courage 1914 Imperial Stout on Idzy's big rig. Doing a reiterated mash, which has been quite the learning experience at these volumes. Looks like we'll hit about 1.120. Here's the link to the recipe:

http://barclayperkins.blogspot.com.au/2012/02/lets-brew-wednesday-1914-courage.html?m=1


----------



## TheWiggman (23/8/15)

OG is supposed to be 1.094, learn to brew man 
My RIS only got down to 1.023 (from 1.085, I diluted it a bit) but did so in 4 days. Mashed at 65°C but did a sig,e infusion with the HERMS, which recirced at strike temp for a few mins 'til it cooled. Oh well, won't do that again. I'm tossing up whether to bulk prime using original yeast or rack to a keg with some oak chips for a few months. Only thing I'm worried about is fair bit of headspace in the keg so risk of oxidisation.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/8/15)

^ ^ why not just purge the headspace with Co2 ?


----------



## TheWiggman (23/8/15)

Absolutely would, but it's never devoid of O2. Will be 13l in a 19l keg. Maybe I'm overthinking it.


----------



## mje1980 (25/8/15)

Farmhouse saison

86% gladfield pils
10% flaked triticale
4% Cara pils

Willamette 60
Dry hopped with nz flowers, probably wakatu 

Wlp 670 

1.054
27 ibu

The yeast is a mix of saison yeast and Brett, so I'm going to just warm it to room temp, and pitch the vial. I'd normally make a starter, but with Brett involved, it'll finish off whatever the saison doesn't chew.


----------



## IsonAd (25/8/15)

Put down a wee heavy yesterday. 

Voyager veloria 90%
Gladfield toffee 5%
Flaked barley 4%
Roast barley 1%

Northern Brewer @ 45 and 25 mins for 30ibus. ( no chilled)

Also reduced 4l of 1.080 wort to about 250ml of syrup the night before. That I added to boil at 10 mins. 

Wyeast 1728 - 2l starter


----------



## flave_7 (26/8/15)

Did a kronenburg clone for summer but fear it won't last. Also did a pale ale with lemon for a grand final party. Currently waiting for pay day to get a 3rd keg for an IPA that I'm going to dry hop at the end for a grapefruit feel.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/8/15)

flave_7 said:


> Did a kronenburg clone for summer but fear it won't last.
> 
> I'm interested to know your recipe for that beer of you could PM me? I had one with a mate and its a cracker of a wheat beer.


----------



## hwall95 (28/8/15)

Pilsner for October. Probably left it a bit late but ohwell. First pilsner so should be interesting to see how it goes. 

OG: 1050 EBC: 6
FG: 1.013 Size: 23L
IBU: 38

5.2kg Pilsner Malt - Wey
Czech Pils - Wyeast
60g Saaz @ Cube
17g Warrior @ 60min

Protein rest at 55 for 15min. Mash at 67 for an hour. Ferment at 11/12.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/8/15)

America Pale Ale

OG 1052
FG 1010
IBU 35

Ran out of Golden Promise....

43% briess 2 Row
43% pilsner
10% Vienna
4% light crystal

Mashed at 65c for 60mins

60min boil

Warrior @ 60m = 10ibu

Simcoe/Mosaic @ 15m,10m,5m,WP. =25ibu

Fermented with english ale 002 @ 18c

Dry hopped Simcoe/Mosaic 2.2g/L for 5days.

And a bunch of other stuff to make beer delicious


----------



## Roosterboy (28/8/15)

Have a Pilsner with a twist that I have in the fridge at the moment. I added dehydrated algae . 
It smelt pretty funky while fermenting but I had a taste just after fermenting was finished and it wasn't too bad. 
I added a heaped tablespoon of dehydrated algae in a 10 L batch.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (28/8/15)

dehydrated algae? never heard that before what is it used for? I couldn't think its for flavor? I'd imagine its an Earthy flavor, like dirt, or the inside walls of an aquarium fish tank. :unsure:


----------



## Roosterboy (28/8/15)

It's going to be big , the Omega -3 that you hear about all the time in fish, krill etc .. comes from the algae they eat. 
So it's going to be a healthy beer.


----------



## wereprawn (28/8/15)

Roosterboy said:


> It's going to be big , the Omega -3 that you hear about all the time in fish, krill etc .. comes from the algae they eat.
> So it's going to be a healthy beer.


Hmmm.......Eating fish sounds nicer. Call me crazy but would rather eat a bit of beef to get sustenance as opposed to grass.But whatever floats ya boat.


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/8/15)

Brewing this one tomorrow, it's a variation of my regular red ale recipe, made with Mosaic, and subbing caramalt for the usual carapils.

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Size: 33.50 l
Boil Time: 75 min
End of Boil Vol: 27.44 l
Final Bottling Vol: 24.00 l
Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %

*Grains*
4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.5 %
0.300 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (380.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.6 %
0.200 kg Caramalt (Thomas Fawcett) (29.6 EBC) Grain 3 4.4 %
0.070 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 1.5 %
*Mash Profile*
Saccharification 66.7 C for 90 min
Mash Out Heat 75.6 C 10 min (I'll do 79 in reality)

*Hops*
10.00 g Mosaic (11.70 %) - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 13.8 IBUs
8.00 g Magnum (12.20 %) - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 10.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial (10.00 %) - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 12.5 IBUs

25.00 g Mosaic - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs

US-05 yeast.

Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.009 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.2 %
Bitterness: 36.3 IBUs
Est Color: 33.9 EBC

This is a no-chill batch and the hops have not been adjusted for it.


----------



## Spiesy (29/8/15)

Through down an American Amber yesterday, inspired by the soon-to-be-here Spring and Exit's Amber Ale. 

Hit all my numbers, was a good brew day. 

21L batch. 73% efficiency. No chill. 
1050 OG. 38 IBU. 5% alc. vol. 

71% Voyager Buloke Ale
13% Avangard Munich
5% Voyager Special Roast
7% Simpsons Medium Crystal
3% Simpsons Dark Crystal
2% Weyermann Carapils. 

Stepped mash, 10mins at 52, 30mins at 66, 20mins at 70. Mash out. 

Centennial @ 30 for 12 IBU
U.S. Cascade, Centennial and Azacca @ 10mins for 4 IBU each. 
10g each of Cascade, Simcoe and Azacca at whirlpool. 

Brewbrite and yeast nutrient added at 10. Water adjusted with 5g Cal Chloride and Cal Sulphate. 

Will dry hop with Cascade, Centennial and Azacca. 

To be fermented with a hybrid WLP002/WLP037 combo at 18-degrees.


----------



## fraser_john (29/8/15)

```
08-29-2015  Zythos & Citra IPA

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday August 29, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       Zythos & Citra IPA

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          25.00    Wort Size (L):    25.00
Total Grain (Kg):         8.60
Anticipated OG:          1.073    Plato:            17.75
Anticipated SRM:          13.7
Anticipated IBU:          47.6
Brewhouse Efficiency:       68 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.068   Plato: 16.51
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  5.75      by Volume:  7.36  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            81.4      RDF         67.8  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 75.6     6.50 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  8.1     0.70 kg.  Crystal - Medium              Great Britian  1.034     76
  7.0     0.60 kg.  Vienna Malt                   Germany        1.037      3
  4.7     0.40 kg.  Caramel Pils Malt             Belgium        1.034      2
  4.7     0.40 kg.  Weyermann Pale Wheat          Germany        1.038      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 40.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet   8.20  28.7  60 min.
 35.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet   8.20  15.2  20 min.
 40.00 g.     Citra                             Pellet  11.50   1.7  1 min.
 40.00 g.     Zythos                            Pellet  12.50   1.9  1 min.
 40.00 g.     Citra                             Pellet  11.50   0.0  Dry Hop
 40.00 g.     Zythos                            Pellet  12.50   0.0  Dry Hop


Yeast
-----
1272 - 2 litre starter
```


----------



## mofox1 (29/8/15)

Got Monday off, so I'm going to knock a couple of batches out tomorrow & Monday.

First up some smashable pales.

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.90 %
Colour (SRM): 6.2 (EBC): 12.2
Bitterness (IBU): 45.5 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.300 kg Gladfields American Ale Malt (80.2%)
1.000 kg Wheat Malt (11%)
0.400 kg Crystal 60 (4.4%)
0.400 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (4.4%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (10.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)

*Cube 1:*
80.0 g Melba Pellet (10.2% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)

*Cube 2:*
60.0 g Galaxy Pellet (13.4% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale

Each batch will get around 100g or so dry hop.


Monday I'll crank out a wheat...

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (°P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 4.8 (EBC): 9.5
Bitterness (IBU): 26.1 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.400 kg Wheat Malt (50%)
2.000 kg Pilsner (41.67%)
0.400 kg Aromatic Malt (8.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
33.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (2.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
33.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)
44.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 85°C (Cube addition)
40.0 g Summer Pellet (5.3% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (1.6 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 67°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Safbrew WB-06


----------



## droid (30/8/15)

Lager day today, bought a couple of those 50ltr kegmenter jobbies moreso to long-term next year but what the hey
Been a brain cramping exercise with brews half way through! others waiting etc and this is how it's ended up

3.5ltr starter (wyeast urquell) 2 packs but 40 days old
but using wort for the starter from a cube in waiting that's an APA with mosaic coz, just coz - watered down to 1.040
Using my patented aquarium pump drawing air through a star-sanned pad, no stir plate, all going well
This beer will then feed another two split batches, maybe feeding another two to get 2x50
possibly going to naturally carbonate one kegmenter with a new young lager

This brew is going to be dry

1.050
1.012
4.98%
27ibu

Gladfield light lager 97.8%
Gladfield sour grapes (acidulated) 2.2%
63deg mash for 90
.4g/l Waimea @ 60 = 15.65 ibu
.4g/l Waimea @ 20 = 11.85 ibu
1g/l Waimea whirlpool
1g/l Waimea dry hopped

9deg for 2-3weeks
16deg for 3 days after racking yeast and then dry hopping
Down to zero till whenever

This marks one year for brewing All Grain, really happy, much to learn - all good


----------



## waggastew (30/8/15)

```
Recipe: HGH-3 Hell of a Good Helles
Style: Munich Helles
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 34.12 l
Post Boil Volume: 29.12 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 3.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 17.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
5.00 kg               Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM)            Grain         2        89.3 %        
0.25 kg               Munich Malt (9.0 SRM)                    Grain         3        4.5 %         
0.25 kg               Vienna Malt (3.5 SRM)                    Grain         4        4.5 %         
0.10 kg               Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)             Grain         5        1.8 %         
40.00 g               Liberty [4.30 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           6        17.3 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        7        -             
5L starter            German Bock Lager (White Labs #WLP833) [ Yeast         8        -             
1.22 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         9        -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.60 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 19.10 l of water at 73.8 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (5.81l, 19.31l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/8/15)

Sorachi Ace Summer Ale.

Bairds Maris Otter - 92%
Baird Torrefied Wheat - 8%

Mashed for 90min at 64C with a 72C mashout.

OG: 1.050 

Sorachi Ace at 60min, flameout and cube hopped to a total of 40IBU.
Will ferment using US-05.


----------



## Exile (30/8/15)

Recipe: NIERRA SEVADA - Magnum
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.43 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.86 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 14.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.7 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 83.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.01 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 87.3 % 
0.39 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (118.2 EBC) Grain 2 6.8 % 
0.33 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.8 % 
28.00 g French Aramis [5.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 16.1 IBUs 
12.04 g Centennial [13.20 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 12.5 IBUs 
17.21 g Citra [14.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 9.3 IBUs
0.5 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 7 -  
48.18 g Cascade [6.80 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 8 2.8 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Fly Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.74 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 20.97 l of water at 70.5 C 66.7 C 60 min 
Mash Out Error: Infusion temperature above boili 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 17.83 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## technobabble66 (30/8/15)

technobabble66 said:


> Over Saturday & Sunday just past:
> 
> Second Lager
> 27L (~20L into cube, then add water when fermenting)
> ...


Racked the First Lager (from a few weeks earlier) into a 2nd FV to sit for a while before lagering (after #2 has fermented thru, then lager both at once).
Then emptied the above Second Lager onto the entire yeast cake.
I used some warm water to flush out the cube (hoping to extract that last little bit of floral goodness) as i had to bring the volume up from 20L to 29L - the SG of the wort in the cube was a "little" higher than expected & represented 97% extraction efficiency (WTF?!?).

So the OG should've ended up being ~1.052 & IBU down to 21.
I had it sitting at 16°C to let it slowly drop to 14°C over night.
Today (~18hrs later), it was sitting at 14.5°C with a 1cm krausen, and the SG down to 1.044.
Go S-189 !!

PS: The First Lager tasted great going into the 2nd FV (at least for a simple lager), and the hydro sample of this batch from this morning was tasting pretty good too. So far this little foray into lagers seems to be going well. Fingers still crossed!


----------



## DU99 (30/8/15)

might give a new hop a try... B)

*experimental Hop*
American Pale Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 21.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.455
Total Hops (g): 68.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
3.250 kg Pale Ale Malt (72.95%)
0.842 kg Wheat Malt (18.9%)
0.263 kg Caramunich I (5.9%)
0.100 kg Gladfield Toffee Malt (2.24%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
18.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Crosby Idaho Experimental #4 H Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
25.0 g Crosby Idaho Experimental #4 H Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20°C with US 05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## Phoney (1/9/15)

*Falcon punch*


OG 1.066
IBU 66

5.44kg BB Ale Malt
0.25kg carapils
0.25kg crystal pale
0.3kg sugaz
20g magnum
40g Falconers Flight @ 10mins
60g Falconers Flight @ cube hop
30g Falconers Flight @ Dry hop 3 days

WY 1450 Denny's Favourite.

Having never tried FF hop before, I'm keen to see what it brings.


----------



## flave_7 (1/9/15)

First IPA

250g crystal malt
1250g LDME
30g Chinook boil 60mins
30g simcoe boil 45mins
30g Amarillo boil 15mins
30g cascade boil 0mins
Pale ale yeast (yet to decide which one)
1250g LDME after boil
30g cascade dry hop 10 days post ferment


----------



## mofox1 (1/9/15)

flave_7 said:


> First IPA
> 
> 250g crystal malt
> 1250g LDME
> ...


First of many I hope... 

What size batch is it? 2.5Kg of DME, so... 15L? Consider upping the dry hop - IPAs are the hop aroma round house kick of beers. Most of my IPAs get dry hopped at 4g/L, the lucky ones get up to 8.

If you've got some spare simcoe, that would go really nicely with the cascade as a dry hop. :icon_drool2:


----------



## flave_7 (1/9/15)

mofox1 said:


> First of many I hope...
> 
> What size batch is it? 2.5Kg of DME, so... 15L? Consider upping the dry hop - IPAs are the hop aroma round house kick of beers. Most of my IPAs get dry hopped at 4g/L, the lucky ones get up to 8.
> 
> If you've got some spare simcoe, that would go really nicely with the cascade as a dry hop. :icon_drool2:


Yeh it's 19L. Good guess! I recently got the beer smith app and have been playing around with that for quantities and such. My first time using grain, I've been exclusively an extract in a can kinda guy (coz I'm a bit lazy!).

The IBUs are calculated to be 44.2 and EBC 19.2. Est ABV 4.8%.

Dya reckon chuck the same amount of simcoe and cascade for the dry hop?


----------



## Spohaw (1/9/15)

flave_7 said:


> First IPA
> 
> 250g crystal malt
> 1250g LDME
> ...


That's going to be a decently bitter IPA flave , have you calculated the ibu yet ? 

I'm thinking it maybe just as bitter as the IIPA brewing atm , if it's only 15 liters it's defiantly going to be just as bitter if not more bitter 

Kind of makes me thirsty looking at your recipe

Edit : 30 grams of chinook at 60mins comes up around 55 ibu by itself in brewmate , think it maybe higher then what you have worked out

Using the formula ibu=[weight in mg x aa x hop utilization] / volume in liters ...it works out to be 51 ibu for just your 60 minute addition


----------



## flave_7 (2/9/15)




----------



## fletcher (2/9/15)

the pretty ordinary bitter - my aussie english hybrid

maris otter
medium crystal
wheat 
dark crystal
amber
pride of ringwood @ 60 to 30 ibu
WLP013

get in my mouth.

my first brew since moving. finally.

ps. moving is the biggest pain in the ass in the history of life.


----------



## Diesel80 (2/9/15)

I am fermenting this now.

BIAB

90% M/O
5% Simpson Dark Crystal
5% Raw Sugar (@ 15 mins to go).

EKG to ~14IBU @ 60 mins
EKG in Cubes No Chill to ~12 IBU

OG ~1.050 target OG Actual 1.056

Currently fermenting
Nottingham in One batch, Thames Valley in the Other.

ABV est 5.6-5.8% (bit high, but.....)

Fridge smells AWESOME!!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## mje1980 (2/9/15)

Brett IPA 

93.5% gladfield pils
6.5% flaked triticale 

Willamette @ 60
Cascade flowers @ flameout @80c
Cascade flowers dry hopped a week before bottling 

Wyeast 3031 saison Brett blend

1058
34 Ibu 

Mashing high to give Brett something to chew on. Will probably leave it for 8-10 weeks before bottling.


----------



## Spohaw (2/9/15)

flave_7 said:


> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441171946.768399.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1441172006.861221.jpg


Thinking it might be more bitter then that , I've been wrong many times before but haha


----------



## flave_7 (3/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> Thinking it might be more bitter then that , I've been wrong many times before but haha


Fair enough! [emoji38] like I said first time using the software hoping it doesn't let me down but if it does it's just an excuse to brew another batch!

"Yeh this one isn't quite right luv, gonna have to brew another version" *brews 3 different beers that aren't IPAs*


----------



## Spohaw (3/9/15)

Tell her practice makes perfect flave


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/9/15)

*American IPA*

OG 1063
FG 1013
ABV 6.5%
IBU 72
EBC 12
Vol 20L
Eff 70%

45% Maris Otter
45% Pilsner
4% Light Crystal (35L)
6% Dextrose

Mashed @ 66c/60m

90min Boil

Magnum @ 60m = 34ibu

Amarillo / Chinook / Citra @ 15m, 5m & WP for 10mins

Fermented @ 18c with BRY97 - 2 packets rehydrtaed.

Dry Hopped - Amarillo / Citra @ 4g/L for 5 days @ 21c

With the 6% sugarz and using Bry97 it may attenuate a little lower than 1.013, likely to get 1010, making it a 7% abv

:icon_drool2:


----------



## yankinoz (5/9/15)

Nostalgia Dark Lager

A malty dark lager loosely based on an old recipe once used the former Czechoslovakia and the US, but note the use of Motueka hops and Shepherd's Delight.
So far promising.

Final volume 18L, OG 1.052, FG 1.010, SRM abut 22

[SIZE=11pt]2.3 kg Avangard Pils[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]1.0 kg Avangard Munich[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]0.25 Gladfield Shepherd's Delight[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]0.25 Weyermann Caramunich III[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]0.12 Weyermann Carafa Special II[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]BIAB mash 30 minutes @ 63 and 40 minutes at 70, mash out at 77, light dunk sparge[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]boil 90 minutes to [/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Hops: All Motueka (7.8% AA), 10g at -75 minutes, 20g at -20, and 15g in a 40 minute hop stand after adding chilled water to lower temp to 80. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Then cooled and pitched at 11 with 24 g S-189.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Fermented at 12 for 7 days, then a diaetyl rest at 18 for four days[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]I used brewing salts, but they're specific to the water. [/SIZE]


----------



## Spohaw (6/9/15)

How does less than 4 kg of malt get 1.052 gravity ?

18 liters .... not much malt to final volume and awesome efficiency maybe


----------



## Mardoo (6/9/15)

Assorted NZ Pale Ales (different hopping each cube)

40% Pale Malt
40% Pilsner
20% Wheat

Gladfield malts

Ridiculously complex step mash just for S&G (which may get abandoned in the interest of simplicity)
Shooting for very dry but soft flavor/mouthfeel

Magnum to bitter to 10 IBU

Hop bills chosen from:
NZ Cascade
Sticklebract
Motueka
Southern Cross

Idzy and I are using his big system (400l) to pump out 10 cubes for myself and assorted expecting fathers . Happy Father's Day br0s!


----------



## yankinoz (6/9/15)

Spohaw said:


> How does less than 4 kg of malt get 1.052 gravity ?
> 
> 18 liters .... not much malt to final volume and awesome efficiency maybe


The mash efficiency was over 90%. I used a thick mash at 63 and pH 5.3 and a thin mash at 70, and then dunk sparged using water at similar pH. As for brewhouse efficiency I used hop sacks and very lightly squeezed on removal all but the last one, which was in wort too cool for that. I filtered rather than whirpooled, so there was very little loss to trub. Some trub (break. and very small hop particles) passed the filter and was part of the 18L pre-fermentation volume.


----------



## yankinoz (6/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Assorted NZ Pale Ales (different hopping each cube)
> 
> 40% Pale Malt
> 40% Pilsner
> ...


Interesting to see what hops tasters like best.


----------



## Weizguy (6/9/15)

*Bye Bye Miss American Rye (recipe via Stuster)*

Brew Type: All Grain
Date: 6/09/2015 Style: American Wheat or Rye Beer
Brewer: Seth Batch Size: 25.00 L
Boil Volume: 34.89 L Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.0 % Equipment: Esky w manifold and 58 litre keggle
Amount Item Type or IBU
2.70 kg Pilsner (BB) (3.9 EBC) Grain 49.1 %
1.70 kg Wheat Malt (BB) (3.0 EBC) Grain 30.9 %
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 18.2 %
0.10 kg Caramel Rye (Weyermann) (69.0 EBC) Grain 1.8 %
20.00 gm Millenium (T90) [13.50%] (90 min) Hops 32.3 IBU
15.00 gm Tettnang [3.20%] (15 min) Hops 1.5 IBU
15.00 gm Tettnang [3.20%] (0 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep) Hops
3.00 items Brew Brite (Boil 5.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Wheat Ale (Wyeast Labs #1010) [Starter 2000 ml] Yeast-Ale
Beer Profile
Estimated Original Gravity: 1.053 SG (1.040-1.055 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.012 SG (1.008-1.013 SG)
Estimated Color: 8.6 EBC (5.9-11.8 EBC)
Bitterness: 33.8 IBU (15.0-30.0 IBU)
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.3 % (4.0-5.5 %)
Mash Profile
Name: Double Infusion, Light Body

Protein Rest 50.0 C 10 min
Saccrification 64.0 C 60 min
Mash Out 76.0 C 10 min
Double step infusion - for light body beers requiring a protein rest. Used primarily in beers high in unmodified grains or adjuncts.


----------



## Helles (6/9/15)

Brewed these two today 
No chilled 

AIPA 80lts 1.061 69'c

10.5 Trad Ale 
1 Aromatic 
1 Wheat
6 Munich 
3 Amber 

100g chinnook FWH 
150g Chinnook 0 min 
100g Cascade 0 min
Dry hops 
Chinnook and Cascade 2-300 g 



American RYE PA 
96 lts 1.050 68'c

5 Trad ale 
6 Vienna 
3 Amber 
1 Wheat 
5 Rye

100g Chinnook FWH
125g Cascade 0 min 
125g Ella 0 min
Dry hops 
Cascade and Ella 
1-200 g each


----------



## mje1980 (7/9/15)

Porter 

68.8% gladfield pils
10.8% flaked triticale
6.5% pale choc 
5.4% quick oats
4.3% abbey malt
2.2% Cara aroma
1.1% black
1.1% brown malt

Willamette 60mins

1.052
30 Ibu 

Whitbread ale

Bit of a kitchen sink recipe haha. See how it goes.


----------



## warra48 (11/9/15)

American Amber Ale
Mashed 75 min @66 to 67ºC Boiled 90 min
Boil Size: 35.00 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 

Measured OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 26.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 52.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Actual Mash Efficiency: 98 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
Local Water 
5.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
5.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
4000.0 g Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 3 75.0 % 
900.0 g Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 4 16.9 % 
300.0 g Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 5 5.6 % 
100.0 g Amber Malt (43.3 EBC) Grain 6 1.9 % 
30.0 g Chocolate Wheat (Weyermann) (817.5 EBC) Grain 7 0.6 % 
25.0 g Millenium [13.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 34.2 IBUs 
25.0 g Cascade [7.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 7.0 IBUs 
25.0 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 10 11.3 IBUs 
3.00 g Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 mins) Other 11 - 
5.00 g BrewBrite (Boil 5.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
1.0 pkg Denny's Favorite 50 (Wyeast Labs #1450) Yeast 13 - 

After using a drill to power my mill for the last couple of years, I went back to hand milling on my original MillMaster. I'll be doing that in future, as the slower hand milling doesn't tear the husks and makes for much easier run off and sparge. I batch sparge, and once I'd set the bed, I could run it off as fast as it would go. Probably saved myself about 45 minutes on the day compared to what I had been experiencing. All I had to do was to cut the top of the mash to allow it to run off properly.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/9/15)

Looks good warra. Is the grist tried and tested before or a new recipe?
What do you mean by cut the top of the mash? Just break up the protein layer at the top a bit?
Cheers


----------



## warra48 (11/9/15)

I've brewed it a few times before, but subbed some of the Pils for the Amber, because I want to use up some leftovers.
Cascade and Chinook are a classic combo in US style ales.
Denny's yeast is brilliant for this type of beer, lets the malt and the hops shine through, more so than US05, WLP001, or WY1056.

I use the point of a steak knife just to cut the top protein layer of the mash.


----------



## Brew Forky (12/9/15)

If you look at all the all the Amber Ale recipes floating around the Interweb, the grain bill often greatly differs. I suppose it's like putting 10 Economists in a room and ending up with 11 different opinions.


----------



## technobabble66 (12/9/15)

Totally agree BF. 
I've got an amped-up APA-type recipe from a Fat Yak clone that seems to turn out a good Amber ale, but it's got heaps of different malts in it. And then when I've looked to see what everyone else is doing (to try to simplify it) it's all completely different from recipe to recipe. The only common theme is that they use malt! 
I s'pose it's maybe the consequence of the style being a beer that's a bit maltier and darker than an APA, with maybe some prominent hops or not. So basically an APA with more stuff. Since there's 20-30? odd other malts that will add more colour and some sort of maltiness (& you've already got 3-5 for a basic APA) it leaves it wide open to many permutations.


----------



## fraser_john (12/9/15)

```
09-11-2015  McKenzie Wheat

Brewing Date: Friday September 11, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       McKenzie Wheat

Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
  6.8     0.40 kg.  Vienna Malt                   Germany        1.037      3
 42.4     2.50 kg.  Wheat Malt                    America        1.038      2
 50.8     3.00 kg.  Pilsener                      Germany        1.038      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 63.00 g.     Tettnanger Tettnang               Pellet   2.10  14.3  60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
```


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/9/15)

I've brewed very similar to this as Ale usually, Very Nice! Quaffing good stuff. Curious to see how it goes as a lager.

Australian Premium Lager
38lt Yeild.
OG = 1.048
FG = 1.008 - or less
IBU = 22.2
EBC = 9.6
ABV = 5.1%

7kg Pilsner Malt = 84.4%
1kg Munick Malt = 12%
0.3kg Cara Malt = 3.6%
Esky Mashed starting at 64.4c. Slow decline to 60c after ~ 3 hours.

30g Galaxy for 15min
40g Galaxy Steep/whirl for 20min
40g Galaxy Dry hop for 1 keg
40g Summer Dry Hop the other keg.

Ferment at 11c with Saflager W-34/70 harvested from last Lager, that is very nice drinking too. :chug:


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Assorted NZ Pale Ales (different hopping each cube)
> 
> 40% Pale Malt
> 40% Pilsner
> ...


Had to delay this for a week due to illness, but got on top of it today. 300 litres, added in a few American hops but every cube is different.


----------



## indica86 (12/9/15)

Sticklebract is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

And nice one on the 300 litres, epic brewery!


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/15)

Yep, fantastic hop!


----------



## Mr B (12/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Had to delay this for a week due to illness, but got on top of it today. 300 litres, added in a few American hops but every cube is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice indeed 

How did you manage the trub into each cube?

When I do 50l batches, the second gets a bit more, but not enough to be a problem, but in that size I could imagine a full cube of it at the end..

Maybe the whirlpool/kettle keeps it all in?

Interested.

BTW, love it, extremely nice brew day


----------



## Mardoo (12/9/15)

We managed to get clear wort down to the last, which quite surprised me as that was 350 liters of wort with scrambled eggs at the hot break. Three things helped us with that, most likely: 1. The recirculation made sure the wort going into the kettle was very clear; 2. The Whirlfloc worked better than it ever has for me; and 3. Idzy's adjustable pickup tube lets you raise the pickup point up to about 1/4 of the depth of the kettle, effectively allowing the first 30-45 minutes of run off to act as more settling time. (When you turn the arm to its highest position the hole at the end is 1/4 of the total kettle height above the base of the kettle.) Then it gets turned lower as the wort gets lower.

We let the wort settle for about 20 minutes and then whirlpooled. I was sure we'd be sucking trub for the last half but slowly lowering the pickup tube keeps that from happening for the most part, and today, completely. Kind of blew my mind really.

We planned for about 20 liters of losses out of a total 320 liters of finished wort, so about 6.5%. However, looking into the bottom of the kettle after running off the cubes there was another 10 to 15 liters of clear wort in there. We just completely ran out of anything to put it in.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (12/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> We just completely ran out of anything to put it in.


Next time you run out of cubes...give me a yell - I have about 6 empties sitting in my shed just around the corner from you guys.


----------



## TheWiggman (12/9/15)

'The Stink' Lager. With summer approaching I feel like a lager. And with my new RO unit and thermapen it was time to get my macro on. 

3.20kg JW pils
0.16kg JW crystal
0.27kg brown sugaz
2.4g CaCl2 (split between mash and sparge water)

17g Pride of Ringwood only for 20 IBU of stinky pub goodness. 

Complex step mash with sacc rest at 62°C for 90 mins. 

For that non-natural, macro edge it will have 
RO water
Yeast nutrient
Pure oxygen
BrewBrite
Gelatine

Everything that will give it the ferment and clarity edge. 3l starter of 2042 Danish lager with typical 13-17°C ferment cycle and the pleasure of drinking it will be very guilty indeed. 
Drink at -1°C.


----------



## mofox1 (12/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> Had to delay this for a week due to illness, but got on top of it today. 300 litres, added in a few American hops but every cube is different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, you guys finished at 5:30 -> PM <- this time. Well done.


----------



## fletcher (12/9/15)

homeslice ipa

80 pale
10 munich
5 crystal
5 wheat
1.060 @ 65C

galena 60
galaxy 20
galena 15
galaxy 10
galena 5 
70 ibu
1.5g/l both dry

us-05 at 19C

passion-fruit and blackcurrant all up in my mouth


----------



## yum beer (13/9/15)

Mid mash on the latest batch of Crazy Mexican.

2 row
Munich
Polenta
Caramunich

Galena to 19 IBU

54/62/68/72/78

A little extra munich in this batch to boost the malt a little.

Perfect summer slosher.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (13/9/15)

A Vic Secret Summer Ale on the go today.

Maris Otter 92%
Torrified Wheat 8%

Mashing 90 minutes at 64C.

Vic Secret at 60min, flameout and in the cube to 40IBU. First time using this hop.
Will ferment using BRY-97.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (13/9/15)

Bullshead summer saison yesterday. Second guessed our volumes and used the HLT dead space water for extra sparge water. Ended up with 1.035 not 1.038 OG but am extra 4 passata bottles of wort so should not have second guessed. Oh well something to make starters with our even reboil and add to FV to bump temp up to crazy saison temps!


----------



## Weizguy (13/9/15)

More house wheat beer today. Up to the sacc rest now.


Schneider Weisse - Classic Euro beer
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 13/09/2015
Style: Weizen/Weissbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 35.00 L Assistant Brewer: n/a
Boil Volume: 44.07 L Boil Time: 90 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.0 % Equipment: 75 litre Techni-ice esky w manifold and 58 litre keggle


*Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU*
*4.11 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 61.4 %*
*1.10 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 16.5 %*
*1.10 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 16.5 %*
*0.38 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 5.6 %*
*42.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (90 min) Hops 14.3 IBU*
*15.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00%] (15 min) Hops 1.4 IBU*
*1.18 tsp Brew Brite (Boil 0.0 min) Misc *
*1 Pkgs Bavarian Wheat (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 1000 ml] Yeast-Wheat *

*Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.051 SG (1.044-1.052 SG) Measured Original Gravity: 1.048 SG*
*Estimated Final Gravity: 1.008 SG (1.010-1.014 SG) Measured Final Gravity: *1.010 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 EBC (3.9-15.8 EBC) 
Bitterness: 15.7 IBU (8.0-15.0 IBU) 
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.6 % (4.3-5.6 %) 


Mash Profile Name: Schneider Muli-step infusion Mash Tun Weight: 5.00 kg
Mash Grain Weight: 6.69 kg Mash PH: 5.4 PH
Grain Temperature: 17.0 C Sparge Temperature: 75.6 C
Adjust Temp for Equipment: TRUE

Name Description Step Temp Step Time
Mash-in ( hydration/ ferulic acid rest) 37.0 C 30 min
Protein rest (wheat beer) 50.0 C 20 min
Sacc rest 63.0 C 60 min
mash out Step 76.0 C 10 min


Mash Notes
Ferulic acid rest encourages phenols such as 4VG in wheat beer. Protein rest and low-end sacc rest to emulate Schneider character


----------



## Fourstar (13/9/15)

Brewing up an amber. I hope to be cracking the keg by grand final day!

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: American Amber
Brewer: Braden
Style: American Amber Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Boil Size: 56.45 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 12.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 69.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
9.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
9.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 73.5 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4 16.3 % 
0.60 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 5 4.9 % 
0.50 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.1 % 
0.05 kg Wheat, Roasted (Joe White) (412.9 SRM) Grain 7 0.4 % 
75.00 g Zythos [10.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 8 45.4 IBUs 
60.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.60 %] - Boil 15. Hop 9 24.1 IBUs 
70.00 g Equinox [14.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast 11 - 
0.10 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 12 0.8 % 
60.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Mosaic [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 38.00 l of water at 71.3 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water and heat to 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1.058 @ 62 IBU

Dry hop:
Keg 1: 20g galaxy, 40g mosaic
Keg 2: 40g galaxy, 20g mosaic


----------



## Brew Forky (13/9/15)

Knocking out Little Fellas Pale Ale. LCPA back in the day was the beer that awoke me to the fact that there is more to life than sucking back macro lagers. Years later, I'm an all grain brewer now thanks to Little Creature's effect on me. Made Boonies recipe several times when I was a Kits and Bits brewer, and I realised yesterday morning I haven't attempted it AG, so ran to the LHBS to pick up Argon's grain bill.

I only had 13g of EKG left but it should all work out. I've done the best I can in Brewmate in the hopping schedule, but to be honest, no chill does my head in and I don't feel like faffing around with mini boils or French presses today.

*LFPA* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.9
Bitterness (IBU): 38.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

70.18% Barret Burston Ale
19.3% Munich I
5.26% Carapils (Dextrine)
5.26% Wheat Malt

0.6 g/L East Kent Golding (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cascade (6.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Chinook (12.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Cascade (6.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.9 g/L Chinook (12.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## hoppinmad (13/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> More house wheat beer today. Up to the sacc rest now.
> 
> 
> Schneider Weisse - Classic Euro beer
> ...


Brewing a double batch of this today, only subbing Vienna with Munich I and Hallertau with Czech Saaz. Have brewed this recipe multiple times before and it's always a winner. Never used the 3638 , as I've always loved the flavours produced by 3068. Cracking recipe Lez!


----------



## fletcher (13/9/15)

yum beer said:


> Mid mash on the latest batch of Crazy Mexican.
> 
> 2 row
> Munich
> ...


boom. looks awesome. i made a similar beer a while back and never used galena again, so decided to use it yesterday in an ipa haha. hopefully to get rid of it. hoping to be pleasantly surprised


----------



## Tex N Oz (13/9/15)

An asswhoopin' from SWMBO if I collect any more beer gear.
Oh.. She just opened a can...


----------



## Mr B (13/9/15)

Mardoo said:


> We managed to get clear wort down to the last, which quite surprised me as that was 350 liters of wort with scrambled eggs at the hot break. Three things helped us with that, most likely: 1. The recirculation made sure the wort going into the kettle was very clear; 2. The Whirlfloc worked better than it ever has for me; and 3. Idzy's adjustable pickup tube lets you raise the pickup point up to about 1/4 of the depth of the kettle, effectively allowing the first 30-45 minutes of run off to act as more settling time. (When you turn the arm to its highest position the hole at the end is 1/4 of the total kettle height above the base of the kettle.) Then it gets turned lower as the wort gets lower.
> 
> We let the wort settle for about 20 minutes and then whirlpooled. I was sure we'd be sucking trub for the last half but slowly lowering the pickup tube keeps that from happening for the most part, and today, completely. Kind of blew my mind really.
> 
> We planned for about 20 liters of losses out of a total 320 liters of finished wort, so about 6.5%. However, looking into the bottom of the kettle after running off the cubes there was another 10 to 15 liters of clear wort in there. We just completely ran out of anything to put it in.



Nice one, very smart setup. Cheers


----------



## yum beer (13/9/15)

fletcher said:


> boom. looks awesome. i made a similar beer a while back and never used galena again, so decided to use it yesterday in an ipa haha. hopefully to get rid of it. hoping to be pleasantly surprised


I haven't used it a lot but I like the results I've got with it.
My Mexicans have been bittered only for great results and I used some Galena to fill out an Aussie Lager when I was short on POR......picked up 2nd at the states, very good beer.
I don't know how you will go with it later in the boil, I've never experienced the black currant but maybe that is only when used late.

Gotta say its possibly my favourite hop smell wise when opening the pack, it's just so pungent and yummy ......and you don't need much.....that's ma short Scottish arms talken...


----------



## yum beer (13/9/15)

After a fun day of pick ups and drop offs to train stations mid boil.....40 minutes each way to train plus mandatory this train wil arrive in....more minutes then it should.....this brew changed from a 60 minute bittering with an immersion chiller to finish and became a 40 minute addition with a 1 1/2 hour in keggle no chill cooling. Big healthy creamy hydration of a few 34/70's dumped in a bit back.....3 points over gravity and extra 1.8 litres, finally getting my numbers up on my system, was hitting 53% now getting just over 70% fairly consistently.....took a while to get the balance right with only doing 14 litre batches in the 40 litre techni-ice...but that's 3 in a row in the low 70's, time to adjust some numbers permanently.......ANYWAY, tasted fantastic out of the hydro. Czech lager taster during the arvo says its ready to fridge for 2 months lagering before summer indulgences, slight yeast problem has delayed its progression, 3 yeasts failed to fire over 4 days before getting it going with an emergency Coopers Euro yeast from Big W........batch number 87...Bad Luck Lager


----------



## technobabble66 (14/9/15)

*Irish Red Ale*

24L
OG=1.050
FG=1.013
IBU=21.5
EBC=34.6
alc=5.2%

3kg MO
1.2kg Boh Pils (to use up some extra, and to add a little honey-like element, maybe(?))
0.4kg Amber
0.15kg Med Crystal
0.1kg Pale Crystal
0.1kg Roasted Barley
0.05kg Acidulated

55/66/72/78 for 5/65/20/2
24L Mash, 15L Sparge

1.2g of CaSO4 & MgSO4, 2.9g CaCl2 into mash (forgot for the first 20mins of the mash)
0.8g CaSO4 & MgSO4, 1.8g CaCl2, & 0.2g Citric acid into sparge
0.5g CaSO4 & MgSO4, 1.0g CaCl2

10g Horizon @ FWH
15g Fuggles @ 40mins
10g EKG @ 40mins

Will be cubed, intending to use Wyeast 1089, in preparation to build up a yeast cake for the Infamous Bummock Wee Heavy afterwards.


----------



## fletcher (14/9/15)

yum beer said:


> I haven't used it a lot but I like the results I've got with it.
> My Mexicans have been bittered only for great results and I used some Galena to fill out an Aussie Lager when I was short on POR......picked up 2nd at the states, very good beer.
> I don't know how you will go with it later in the boil, I've never experienced the black currant but maybe that is only when used late.
> 
> Gotta say its possibly my favourite hop smell wise when opening the pack, it's just so pungent and yummy ......and you don't need much.....that's ma short Scottish arms talken...


yeah, she's just an experiment this one. a small 10L batch. if i like it, i'll scale it up and if it's okay, i'll possibly adjust the recipe. if it sucks well, it's in bottles...it might age well haha. will let you know how i go with it.


----------



## mje1980 (16/9/15)

Re doing a porter after reading up on brown malt.

81% pils
4.8% brown malt
4.8% flaked triticale
3.6% Cara aroma
3.6% pale choc
2.4% black malt.

Willamette 60min

Whitbread

1048
30ibu


----------



## menoetes (16/9/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> More house wheat beer today. Up to the sacc rest now.
> 
> 
> Schneider Weisse - Classic Euro beer
> ...



I'm going to cube up this same recipe tomorrow two, though a smaller batch and with 3068 rather than 3638 as I couldn't get my hands on it... I'm really looking forward to this one as I hear it's a cracker.


----------



## peekaboo_jones (16/9/15)

Got lazy but wanted a quick brew...
Cool Canadian:
1x Coopers Canadian Blonde can
1x light dry malt
20g Palisade @ 20 mins
20g Palisade @10 mins
US-05 yeast rehydrated, pitched at 20C and dropped temp down to 16C


----------



## Danwood (18/9/15)

Tomorrow's brew day.

Imperial Amber Ale. Single batch - 22L

Simpsons Golden Promise - 36.6%
Bairds Maris Otter - 36.6%
JW Munich - 12.2%
JW Light Crystal - 7.3%
JW Wheat - 6.1%
JW Choc - 0.9%
JW Roast Barley - 0.4%

Magnum 10.5AA - 90mins - 50g - 54 IBU
Bramling Cross 6.1AA - 20mins whirlpool - 56g -10 IBU
2hr boil
Wy 1968

Sorry for the weird layout. Should be tasty though.


----------



## IsonAd (19/9/15)

Lost my Pliny virginity today. It was everything I hoped it would be and more.


----------



## pajs (19/9/15)

Had a go at adding rye into an Alt recipe today. No idea how this will turn out.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/9/15)

Fark authenticity other than a guide to good balance beer.

My Red Ale

Profile:
OG = 1.054
FG = 1.008
IBU = 20.0
EBC = 19.0


25lt brew.

Grain Bill:
5.0kg Red X = 78.1% 
0.5kg Toffee Malt = 7.8%
0.5kg Acid Malt = 7.8%
0.2kg Dark Munick = 3.1%
0.2kg Dark Crystal = 3.1%
Mashed in esky: Start temp at 63c. Drained and sparged 3 hours later. Sparge water treated to PH-6.0. Calcium/citric acid, etc.


Hops:
40g Mosaic for 15 minutes. (This style doesn't want any hop flavours, only bitterness enough to offset the very malty yield. I may have already overthrown hop flavors as it is with the Mosaic. They are a Bronko! :beerbang:
Yeast: WLP004. Started in 1200ml for 8 hours then pitched whole.

Notes: The mash showed an impressive Redness to begin with. Smells awesome. I think this will be another good one. :beerbang: B)


----------



## technobabble66 (19/9/15)

^^ 500g's of Acidulated malt in 25L!!
Holy mouth puckering, Batman! That's a lot of acid malt.
Shouldn't it be, say, around 100-150g? Or is it a typo for 50g?
Have you used that much acid malt before, Danscraftbeer?
Otherwise it looks v tasty!


----------



## Danscraftbeer (19/9/15)

Yes I have used up to 10% Acid malt. I am still learning but I like the idea of purity. As of purity laws by great beer brewers. I try not to use powdered chemicals.


----------



## technobabble66 (20/9/15)

10% and you haven't tasted the sourness? I'm surprised. Still, if it works for you then that's all that matters!

FWIW, even without adding any brewing salts most of my recipes would hit pH 5.3 with 200g or less of acid malt (for ~22-25L). Are you sure you need to use so much acid malt if it's just for pH adjustment?
Again, totally fine if it works for you; i'm just curious.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (20/9/15)

If there is any way I can give you taste results then judge aside me.
Acid has good flavour results that don't seem to be tart or acidic at all. Rather more Malty and Hoppy.
It brings out flavours and balances that are impressive. The science is beyond me. I'm just experimenting here. :chug:


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (20/9/15)

An American IPA mashing at the moment.

86% JW Trad Ale
11% Munich T1
3% Medium Xtal

Columbus at 60 minutes and then Citra and Columbus (2:1 by weight) at flameout and in the cube.
Aiming for 70IBU and OG: 1.065.

Ferment using US-05.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (21/9/15)

technobabble66 said:


> 10% and you haven't tasted the sourness? I'm surprised. Still, if it works for you then that's all that matters!
> 
> FWIW, even without adding any brewing salts most of my recipes would hit pH 5.3 with 200g or less of acid malt (for ~22-25L). Are you sure you need to use so much acid malt if it's just for pH adjustment?
> Again, totally fine if it works for you; i'm just curious.


For curiosity it must be doing wonders for the mash. Estimated 1.054 for 25lt. I got 1.060 for 26lt. (bit of a bummer actually that's too high for the Red Ale style I was aiming for. It may end up close to 7% ABV) Doesn't taste tart so far. I hope its not a case of my taste buds out of wack or something ha..


----------



## jonnir (21/9/15)

A Sierra Nevada Clone. Got sick of buying a sixer at a time the bottle shop. Thought i'd pull the finger out and get the keezer going again and need some beer to fill it


----------



## vykuza (22/9/15)

Just chucked an English IPA in the Grainfather. 

94% Maris Otter
3% Victory
3% Heritage Crystal

Mashing at 65c for a projected OG of 1.062

Then using Challenger at 60 and 10 minutes, and either EKG or Bramling Cross at flame out (haven't decided yet) 50-55IBU


----------



## technobabble66 (22/9/15)

Went with an AIPA recipe i'd posted in another thread. Modified the mash schedule slightly by dropping the 55°C step - bit short on time today.

*4 C's on the Horizon, AIPA*
25L
OG = 1.060 
FG = 1.013
IBU = 61.3
alc = 6.6%
EBC = 15.1

2.5kg MO
2kg Boh Pils (just to use up excess Pils malt)
1kg Munich 2
0.3kg Victory
0.3kg Carapils
0.1kg Acidulated

1.4g CaSO4 & MgSO4 + 2.2g CaCl2 into mash
1.1g CaSO4 & MgSO4 + 1.7g CaCl2 + 0.2g citric acid into sparge
0.75g CaSO4 & MgSO4 + 1g CaCl2 into boil

20L Mash, 15L Sparge (80% eff)
65/72/78 for 70/20/2

2g Horizon FWH
25g each of Columbus/Citra/Chinook/Cascade into cube (as per 20min addition)
20g each of Columbus/Citra/Chinook/Cascade dry hopped after fermentation.

Ferment with 1272, at 19°C.
~20L into the cube, where it'll probably sit for several weeks while i clear my FV fridge and punch out an Amber to get the 1272 going. Then dilute out with the required amount of water to hit the target OG.
-------------------------------------------

I've become a big fan of re-hydrating the grain before crushing - makes such a massive difference to the husk structure. Lots of slightly shredded whole husks.


----------



## Coodgee (23/9/15)

Big brew day for me this weekend. Hopefully doing 3 brews.

Brew 1: APA based on Tony's LCBA clone #3 malt bill with a classic APA hop bill. 
Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
4.20 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 82.4 % 
0.30 kg Carahell (25.0 EBC) Grain 3 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 5.9 % 
0.30 kg Wheat Malt, Dark (17.7 EBC) Grain 5 5.9 % 
10.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 5.8 IBUs 
10.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 4.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 8 8.6 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 9 - 
30.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 10 2.4 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [7.00 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 11 1.8 IBUs 
30.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 12 3.6 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 13 - 
50.00 g Amarillo [9.50 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs 



Brew 2: Galaxy wheat/APA:

```
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
23.00 l               Brisbane                                 Water         1        -             
12.15 g               Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             
3.50 kg               Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC)     Grain         3        76.1 %        
0.80 kg               Wheat Malt - Barrett Burston (3.2 EBC)   Grain         4        17.4 %        
0.20 kg               Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC)                  Grain         5        4.3 %         
0.10 kg               Munich Malt (15.0 EBC)                   Grain         6        2.2 %         
20.00 g               Galaxy [13.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min         Hop           7        16.8 IBUs     
1.22 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
20.00 g               Galaxy [13.90 %] - Boil 2.0 min          Hop           9        2.3 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         10       -             
140.00 g              Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days      Hop           11       0.0 IBUs
```
Brew 3: Dunkel

```
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)                Grain         1        59.7 %        
1.50 kg               Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC)             Grain         2        29.9 %        
0.25 kg               Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC)              Grain         3        5.0 %         
0.20 kg               Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC)               Grain         4        4.0 %         
0.07 kg               Carafa II (811.6 EBC)                    Grain         5        1.5 %         
30.00 g               Hallertauer Hersbrucker [4.00 %] - Boil  Hop           6        12.7 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast         7        -
```


----------



## paulyman (23/9/15)

Brewing a simple APA to test out my newly assembled mill and motor as well as finely getting to brew with my glad field malt.

23L batch.

3.08 kg Gladfield American Ale
1.06 kg Gladfield Munich
0.27 kg Gladfield Redback

Expecting 1.047 OG and 40 ish IBU.

25g each of Galaxy and Mosaic in the cube. Will dry hop with the same.

Set the mill to a 1mm gap for starters. Just coming up to the boil now, mash efficiency was a few points higher than predicted.


----------



## paulyman (23/9/15)

Just finished the brew and transfered to the cube. 

Should have said 3.98 kg of Ale malt above. Spot on for volume and 1.055, so added 8 points! Will brew again tomorrow and see if milling my own grain really has added over 10% efficiency (usually 66% just got 77%).


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (23/9/15)

paulyman said:


> Brewing a simple APA to test out my newly assembled mill and motor as well as finely getting to brew with my glad field malt.
> 
> 23L batch.
> 
> ...


Hi Paulyman,

Have you used that hop combination before? If so how was it?
I'm planning an APA on the weekend also using Gladfield 'merican as a base.
My grain bill is sorted but I'm unsure on what hops to use at the moment...I do have plenty of both Galaxy and Mosaic .

Cheers, Ken


----------



## hwall95 (23/9/15)

I can definitely recommend the galaxy and mosiac cube/late hops. I did similar to Paul and then dry hopped about 30-40g of each. Was a great beer, real strong tropical fruit flavour! The keg seemed to disappear real fast 



Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Hi Paulyman,
> 
> Have you used that hop combination before? If so how was it?
> I'm planning an APA on the weekend also using Gladfield 'merican as a base.
> ...


----------



## paulyman (23/9/15)

Kumamoto_Ken said:


> Hi Paulyman,
> 
> Have you used that hop combination before? If so how was it?
> I'm planning an APA on the weekend also using Gladfield 'merican as a base.
> ...


I haven't used them together before, but I love both and think they will play nice together.


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/15)

Recently done an American wheat with mosaic/galaxy @10m and dry hop only to 20ibu, delicious.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (23/9/15)

Thanks guys, looks like Galaxy/Mosaic it is!


----------



## Blind Dog (23/9/15)

Have also used Galaxy and Mosaic together in a session IPA (4% ABV and 45 calculated IB). Tasted like diesel laced with pineapple for a while, but after 2 weeks in the keg it was a thing of rare beauty until it mysteriosly evaporated.


----------



## Spohaw (23/9/15)

Diesel and pineapple sounds divine

Kind of like grappa and pineapple ?


----------



## Coodgee (23/9/15)

hwall95 said:


> I can definitely recommend the galaxy and mosiac cube/late hops. I did similar to Paul and then dry hopped about 30-40g of each. Was a great beer, real strong tropical fruit flavour! The keg seemed to disappear real fast


I was planning on dry hopping my next brew with 120 grams of galaxy... maybe 140... anyone know what rate S&W use? The last one I dry hopped with 50 grams and the S&W PA had considerably more hop aroma in a side by side test. even though I would imagine mine was fresher.


----------



## droid (23/9/15)

something or other stout ~ just using stuff up
Boil Time: 120 min
Batch Size: 42 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 50 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.042
Efficiency: 75% (brew house)

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.050
Final Gravity: 1.012
ABV (standard): 4.96%
IBU (tinseth): 29.75
SRM (morey): 35.46

FERMENTABLES: all gladfield
7 kg - American Pale Ale (74.1%)
0.2 kg - Roasted Barley (2.1%)
0.5 kg - Light Crystal (5.3%)
0.5 kg - Dark Chocolate (5.3%)
0.5 kg - Light Chocolate (5.3%)
0.5 kg - Brown (5.3%)
0.25 kg Sour Grapes Acidulated Malt (2.6%)

HOPS:
30 g - East Kent Goldings, Boil for 60 min, IBU: 9.75
30 g - East Kent Goldings Boil for 20 min, IBU: 5.91
30 g - Fuggles, Boil for 60 min, IBU: 8.78
30 g - Fuggles Boil for 20 min, IBU: 5.31
40 g - East Kent Goldings Whirplool
40 g - Fuggles, Whirpool


1) Infusion, Temp: 67 C 90min

YEAST: London ale 1028
Default - - -
Starter: yes
Form: Liquid

​


----------



## Dan Pratt (23/9/15)

Coodgee said:


> I was planning on dry hopping my next brew with 120 grams of galaxy... maybe 140... anyone know what rate S&W use? The last one I dry hopped with 50 grams and the S&W PA had considerably more hop aroma in a side by side test. even though I would imagine mine was fresher.


Definitely worth trying. Id suggest it's for no more than 5 days and at around 20c for good extraction. You may be able to do it longer at a cooler temp like 12-14c. 

Ive had great results with just 42g into a 20l batch.


----------



## hwall95 (24/9/15)

Coodgee said:


> I was planning on dry hopping my next brew with 120 grams of galaxy... maybe 140... anyone know what rate S&W use? The last one I dry hopped with 50 grams and the S&W PA had considerably more hop aroma in a side by side test. even though I would imagine mine was fresher.


Before my mosiac and galaxy, I made a straight galaxy and dry hopped it at about 60-80g I think. Safe to say it had far stronger taste then pacific ale. 

My method for galaxy, is 2 days 18-20 then 3-4 day cold crash then keg/bottle


----------



## Coodgee (24/9/15)

I used flowers which might have reduced the hop pong a bit. I think I'm going to chicken out of the 120gram plan.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/9/15)

Holiday APA today.

95.5% Gladfield American Ale
4.5% Gladfield Toffee

Small bittering amount of Mosaic/Galaxy at 60 minutes and then Mosaic/Galaxy at flame out and also in the cube. 
Calculated 40IBU, OG:1.053.

Will ferment using BRY-97.


----------



## SBOB (26/9/15)

Did a 'Pliney The Elder' clone this week..
OG of ~1.073 with a planned end at ~1.011 and an ABV somewhere in the 7-8% range.
Hope it tastes good as its the biggest beer I've done yet (both in grain bill and hops), but I've never had an original to compare against so I'm going to say its a perfect clone as long as its drinkable 

*Grain Bill*
87.2% Joe White Ale (6 EBC = 3 SRM) 6670 grams 
4% Caramunich I (90 EBC = 45.7 SRM) 300 grams 
4% Carapils (4 EBC = 2 SRM) 300 grams 
4.9% Sugar 380 grams (Boiled Only)

*Hops*
Columbus Pellets (14.8%AA) 100 grams at 90 mins
Columbus Pellets (14.8%AA) 21 grams at 30 mins
Simcoe Pellets (13%AA) 29 grams at 15 mins
Centennial Pellets (10%AA) 24 grams cube hopped

Simcoe Pellets (13%AA) 73 grams at cube hopped
Dry Hopping 28g each at end of ferment. 7g each after 7 days (leave for further 5 days)

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1056


----------



## technobabble66 (26/9/15)

Hey, SBOB. Use 1272 for the Pliny clone. Clearly the best result between a few others in a side by side - from the 2013 Vic Xmas case swap brew.


----------



## Brew Forky (26/9/15)

What am I brewing? I don't know. Am I brewing? It's meant to be something simple like this:

*Citra Pale Ale* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 6.7 (EBC): 13.2
Bitterness (IBU): 35.0 (Average)

93.46% Barret Burston Ale
5.61% Crystal 40
0.93% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.4 g/L Citra (13.2% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.7 g/L Citra (13.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1056 - American Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

Already way off on timing the start of mash due to circumstances. It was meant to be this morning. Thought I'd be smart and get my strike water to correct temp whilst I was out ******* other things up. Got home and sitting on 66 degrees. Perfect. For strike temp for a lager......Mash at 66c dickhead, not strike water temp. Pulled the bag after 35min when realising the mistake and heated to 69c. Lowered the pulley and stirred with me brand new paint stirrer. Obviously the milk crate stand wasn't aligned with the pulley so theres wort everywhere and across the thermo controls.

Finally after 2 hours something I pulled it and took a reading. 8 points under expected preboil SG. My last beer suffered massively too and was the first time I added extract to an AG brew. The LHBS was talking about changing Mills and I think they have done it. So I'll increase the temp and do a mash out at 78c to increase efficiency. Nice, except to wort is now at 90c due to dealing with other things ******* up, so I'm sitting here waiting to drop 12c.

Anyone else had one of those days?


----------



## paulyman (26/9/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Anyone else had one of those days?


Sure have, used my mill for the first time the other day and had many issues, had to cancel brew day. Long story short, have to wait until a new spider coupling arrives before I can use the mill again, hopefully it all works flawlessly from then on.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (26/9/15)

Mosaic Pale Dry. As it boasts. Multi complex flavour hop.


Last time I did this was a little heavier, a little darker beer @ 6%ABV. Marris Otter at 62% and specialty malts the rest. It was freakingly tasty with no dry hopping. 40% of the hops for 60min, the other 60% at flame out getting ~40IBU. A stand out flavour that was over the top for me at first but its like a bucking bronco tamed with time. Tester gunnie pigs gave it good reviews wanting more, oh well, there wasn't any more to be given away.

Goal: another flavour powered sessionable at ~1% lower ABV. US-05 Yeast this time. Last time it was Coopers dry yeast recycled. Must note it was very good results last time.


This time:

38lt Yield.
Grain Bill weight = 6.9kg

4.25kg Pilsner Malt = 61.6%
1.0kg Wheat Malt = 14.5% 
1.0kg Toffee Malt = 14.5%
0.4kg Acid Malt = 5.8%
0.25kg Munick = 3.6%

Mashed at lows ~63.5c for er ~3 hours in an esky. Mashed out with topped up 85c water and well sparged to 50lt pre boil.

OG = 1.041
FG = ~ 1.006 maybe lower sometimes as low as 1.002
ABV ~ 4.5 to 5%
31 IBU
7.6 EBC

Lower Cal beer


----------



## Brew Forky (26/9/15)

Was thinking seriously about Mosaic, but changed to Citra at the last minute. Told the owner at the LHBS I'm a Citra virgin in brewing and got the whatchutalkingaboutwillis look.Anyway it's nearly 11:30pm and I've finally cubed. Easy BIAB day.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/15)

What am I going to brew when I move house in a couple of weeks time? Well I've got an interesting ingredient to try out.

I had three big Willow bins containing about six kilos each of Maris Otter, BB Wheat malt and Wey Pale Pilsner. To make space I poured the three into one bin and then nested that inside the two others.

Probably turn it all into some Baltic Porters with a heap of Cara II and some chocolate.


----------



## Bribie G (27/9/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Was thinking seriously about Mosaic, but changed to Citra at the last minute. Told the owner at the LHBS I'm a Citra virgin in brewing and got the whatchutalkingaboutwillis look.Anyway it's nearly 11:30pm and I've finally cubed. Easy BIAB day.


Citra is awesome. I'd never tried it and a couple of months ago when I was too busy to mash, on impulse I bought a Mangrove Jacks Bo Pilsener kit and pimped it up with BE2, rice malt syrup and only about 20g of Citra added to the FV.
I've tried it on a couple of people and when I tell them it's a kit they call bullshit. That 20g of Citra turned it into something that would pass muster in a craft bar.


----------



## Nullnvoid (27/9/15)

First of the four brews I am doing while I have the house to myself! Plan is to do 4 brews over three days. This way I can have the cubes stored up to ferment out over the next few months.

Recipe: Nierra Sevada 25 l
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 29.04 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.04 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 17.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.85 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 92.9 %
0.45 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 2 7.1 %
12.50 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 15.7 IBUs
21.00 g Perle [8.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 12.4 IBUs
25.50 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 4.9 IBUs
17.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 1.8 IBUs
18.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs
0.9 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 -


----------



## verysupple (27/9/15)

Right now I'm brewing a light bodied pale ale / bright ale type of thing.

OG: 1.048
FG: 1.012 (est.)
IBU: ~35

79.5 % JW pils
20.0 % Bestmalz Vienna
00.5 % Briess Midnight Wheat

Simcoe to make a total of 35 IBU at 60 min
1.0 g/L Simcoe at 10 min
1.5 g/L Galaxy in the cube

I will ferment this with Wy1272 at 18 C


----------



## Weizguy (27/9/15)

This Kölsch-style bier again, slightly scaled up and expecting 85% efficiency:

Kolschy Kolschy Kolschy

Brew Type: All Grain Date: 27/09/2015
Style: Kölsch Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 47.00 L
Boil Volume: 59L Boil Time: 90 min

Ingredients
Amount Item Type % or IBU
7.91 kg Weyermann Pale Ale (3.9 EBC) Grain 91.3 %
0.75 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 8.7 %
52.0 gm Perle [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 22.4 IBU
40 gm Perle [7.50%] (0 min) (Aroma-Steep) Hops -
1 Pkgs American Wheat (Wyeast 1010) Yeast-Ale (cake from Am rye ale)

Beer Profile Estimated Original Gravity: 1.049 SG (1.044-1.050 SG)
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.011 SG (1.007-1.011 SG)
Estimated Color: 8.9 EBC (7.9-9.9 EBC)
Bitterness: 24.8 IBU (20.0-30.0 IBU)

I figure the yeast was originally a Päffgen yeast from Köln, so it should still be good for the job. We will see...

If it comes out well, I'll be presenting it at the HUB stand at Bitter and Twisted.
However, if it comes out Really well, I'll keep it all and they will get another beer. (* gloats and rubs hands together).


----------



## Adam Howard (27/9/15)

Brewing this tomorrow as part of a three beer line up for an Oktoberfest party on the 24th of October. Already have two kegs of Munich Helles and will be doing a single batch of Dunkelweizen as well. This will be the girly option for the day!

Brasserie Dieu du Ciel - Rosee d'hibiscus Clone

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.98 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 3.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 16.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 93.6 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
0.15 kg Rice Hulls (0.0 SRM) Adjunct 1 2.8 %
2.70 kg Pilsen (BestMÃ¤lz) (1.8 SRM) Grain 2 49.6 %
2.10 kg Wheat (BestMÃ¤lz) (2.3 SRM) Grain 3 38.5 %
0.50 kg Table Sugar (0.5 SRM) Sugar 4 9.2 %
9.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 50.0 min Hop 5 10.3 IBUs
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [12.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 6.1 IBUs
120.00 g Dried Hibiscus Flowers (Boil 5.0 mins) Herb 7 -
16.00 g Coriander Seed (Boil 0.0 mins) Spice 8 -
1.0 pkg Belgian Witbier (Wyeast Labs #3944) [124 Yeast 9 -


Mash Schedule: Temperature Mash, 1 Step, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 5.45 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Saccharification Add 14.88 l of water at 71.5 C 66.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Heat to 76.0 C over 15 min 76.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 29.70 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------
Add coriander at flameout and steep for 5 mins before chilling.

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the Munich Helles, trying to keep my hands off it is hard.


----------



## fletcher (27/9/15)

i've gone IPA crazy.

homeslice ipa
pale
munich
crystal
wheat
1.060
galena and galaxy both to about 35 ibu each
us-05

'ippa' ipa
pale
vienna
crystal
carapils
dextrose
1.058
columbus, simcoe, citra to 73 ibu
not sure what yeast yet - cubed

r-ippa ipa
pale
rye
crystal
carapils
1.065
columbus, amarillo, centennial to 65 ibu
wlp013

so many hopssss


----------



## Nullnvoid (28/9/15)

Day 2 of the brewathon. Two simple brews today. As I am only starting the venture into allgrain I am going to compare the joe white traditional malt with the maris otter. Both the same just subbing on malt for the other.

Recipe: Joe White Traditional
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 98.0 %
0.10 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 2 2.0 %
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 3 19.0 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 35.0 min Hop 4 15.1 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 5 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 6 -


And


Recipe: Joe White Traditional
Brewer:
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 34.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 98.0 %
0.10 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 2 2.0 %
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 3 19.0 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 35.0 min Hop 4 15.1 IBUs
15.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 5 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 6 -


----------



## Diesel80 (28/9/15)

Rehydrating some yeast for this:
House Bitters
Special/Best/Premium Bitter
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 46.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.400
Total Hops (g): 110.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.043 (°P): 10.7
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.22 %
Colour (SRM): 11.7 (EBC): 23.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.1 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
7.560 kg Maris Otter Malt (90%)
0.756 kg Crystal 60 (9%)
0.084 kg Carafa II malt (1%)
Hop Bill
----------------
50.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (6.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.1 g/L)
60.0 g Fuggles Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
10.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.

The 15 mins are no chill cube hops, 30g fuggles in one, and switched up with 25g cascade in another. Nottingham and BRY97 frothing up as we speak.

Should be good.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## hwall95 (29/9/15)

Brewed up a porter yesterday. It's been far too long since I've made one of these. Brew went well, mashed at 67 and boiled for 70min. Switch to a new grain bag which is a little more permeable which made squeezing the water out a lot easier! Due to my kegs being full of german beer, will probably bottle this one which means it will last longer  Similiar to my last porter however have dropped the MO down a kg, and raised the brown malt up a kg which should hopefully bring out the lovely brown malt flavour even more. 

OG: 1.057 Alc%: 5.5 
FG: 1.014 EBC: 86
IBU: 37 Size: 23L

*Grain Bill*
3.5kg Maris Otter
1.5kg Brown Malt
0.5kg Munich
0.4kg Pale Choc
0.2kg Crystal
0.1kg Dark Crystal

*Hops*:
15g Warrior @ 60min
30g EKG @ Cube

*Yeast:*
2 Packs M07 - British Ale. Ferment at 20


----------



## vykuza (29/9/15)

Brewing up a cream ale to lager for a few months. Lovely hot weather beer!

23L

2.5kg Briess Brewer's Malt
2kg Gladfield Light Lager
1kg polenta

Mash at 65c, 18IBU of Magnum at 60 and 15g of Crystal hops at flameout.
Using the White Labs Cream Ale blend for the first time - looking forward to it!


----------



## fletcher (29/9/15)

Nick R said:


> Brewing up a cream ale to lager for a few months. Lovely hot weather beer!
> 
> 23L
> 
> ...


great yeast that one mate. it'll be super clean and crisp. i've used it a couple times.


----------



## Nizmoose (29/9/15)

hwall95 said:


> Brewed up a porter yesterday. It's been far too long since I've made one of these. Brew went well, mashed at 67 and boiled for 70min. Switch to a new grain bag which is a little more permeable which made squeezing the water out a lot easier! Due to my kegs being full of german beer, will probably bottle this one which means it will last longer  Similiar to my last porter however have dropped the MO down a kg, and raised the brown malt up a kg which should hopefully bring out the lovely brown malt flavour even more.
> 
> OG: 1.057 Alc%: 5.5
> FG: 1.014 EBC: 86
> ...


Wow this is a big percentage of Brown malt! have you brewed with this sort of % before? Certainly not knocking it I'm just used to 10% ish Brown malt


----------



## Nullnvoid (29/9/15)

And to finish off my 4 brew extravaganza weekend(ish), tonight I will get the following cubed. This will mean I have 4 cubes up my sleeve and now I can brew for fun  Also means I wont run out of beer for a while. Now I'm a happy camper...err....brewer.

Recipe: Rye Pale Ale
Brewer: Russell Paulin
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.96 l
Post Boil Volume: 24.96 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.053 SG
Estimated Color: 16.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.04 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 73.2 % 
0.45 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.1 % 
0.45 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 8.1 % 
0.36 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 6.5 % 
0.22 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.1 % 
14.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 22.7 IBUs 
29.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 6.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 2.4 IBUs 
29.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 Hop 9 6.6 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 10 - 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


Never used Rye so keen to see how this turns out. And I have 6.25 kgs of it, so better turn out alright


----------



## pajs (29/9/15)

A few ferments on the go at the moment:
- Rye Golden Ale
- Kottbusser
- Czech Saaz Pils
- Light Brown Ale with dried oregano.

Bottled a Rye Altbier on the weekend. I think I am addicted to putting rye in ferments.

Next a Dortmunder Export (as I've never made one before), a pale ale with palm sugar, and a Belgian Dubbel with what's left of last year's frozen morello cherry crop.


----------



## vykuza (29/9/15)

Back again! Found myself a little free time and a lot of honey, so I made a mead!

Using the Staggered Nutrient Additions-ish method.

7kg of mixed "raw" wild honey from Ballina, DAP, White Labs Yeast Nutrients and Fermaid-A. Made up to 25L and given a big blast of pure oxygen. Pitched champagne yeast.

Now we wait.


----------



## real_beer (29/9/15)

NOTHING! I've got nothing! We're moving house soon and everything's shut down and packed away.


----------



## Rocker1986 (29/9/15)

I've got a basic APA hopped with Mosaic (+Magnum bittering) cold crashing at the moment due to be kegged on Saturday, after which the next batch will go straight into the FV after cleaning it. It's a variation on my regular red ale recipe, also using Mosaic hops. Trying to fill keg after keg is quite fun... means more brewing!

And then I'll have two empty cubes to fill! I'm thinking another Bo Pils then not sure about the next one but it will be an ale of some type anyway. Might do a porter to stash away til next winter. :wub:


----------



## hwall95 (29/9/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Wow this is a big percentage of Brown malt! have you brewed with this sort of % before? Certainly not knocking it I'm just used to 10% ish Brown malt


I've used it at 15% and really liked it so thought I'd test it out. I also was reading a book about the development of porters and about how the basically used brown malt as the base but until after I ordered the grain I didn't realise the malting process for brown malt has changed quite a bit.. It should be interesting how it turns out, am expecting quite a strong chocolate and coffee flavour coming through that will hopefully balance with the roast and hops


----------



## Mardoo (29/9/15)

Which maltster's brown did you use?


----------



## hwall95 (29/9/15)

I can't exactly remember, bur I ordered from National Homebrew so it has to be either Simpsons or Gladfield brown malt


----------



## paulyman (29/9/15)

Brewing a 30L batch of Jamil's "Call Me!" Blonde Ale from Brewing Classic Styles. Decided to attempt an over gravity brew in the run up towards christmas, will fill 2 15L cubes and add 5L to each when I go to ferment them, so I can have 2 kegs worth for friends and family. I adjusted the recipe using Beersmithand a bit of maths.

6.35 kg Gladfield American Ale
0.37 kg Gladfield Light Crystal

20 IBU Hallertau at 60 mins (adjusted for dilution).

Once again came in over gravity, 77% BHE last brew, 82% this brew so I guess milling my own grain has boosted my efficiency by about 10%.


----------



## Nizmoose (29/9/15)

hwall95 said:


> I've used it at 15% and really liked it so thought I'd test it out. I also was reading a book about the development of porters and about how the basically used brown malt as the base but until after I ordered the grain I didn't realise the malting process for brown malt has changed quite a bit.. It should be interesting how it turns out, am expecting quite a strong chocolate and coffee flavour coming through that will hopefully balance with the roast and hops


Awesome hopefully it turns out well I love a good chocolate coffee forward porter


----------



## fraser_john (2/10/15)

```
02-10-2015 American Brown

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          25.00    Wort Size (L):    25.00
Total Grain (Kg):         6.85
Anticipated OG:          1.055    Plato:            13.64
Anticipated SRM:          20.8
Anticipated IBU:          35.5
Brewhouse Efficiency:       68 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 87.6     6.00 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              America        1.036      2
  7.3     0.50 kg.  Weyermann Carahell            Germany        1.035     13
  5.1     0.35 kg.  Chocolate Malt                America        1.029    350

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 25.00 g.     Centennial                        Pellet  10.50  26.6  60 min.
 40.00 g.     Nelson Sauvin                     Pellet  11.10   9.0  5 min.
 40.00 g.     Kohatu                            Pellet   6.80   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----

1272


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Name: Ale October 2015

Total Grain Kg:        6.85
Total Water Qts:      19.26 - Before Additional Infusions
Total Water L:        18.23 - Before Additional Infusions

Tun Thermal Mass:      0.00
Grain Temp:              22 C


                     Step   Rest   Start   Stop  Heat     Infuse   Infuse  Infuse
Step Name            Time   Time   Temp    Temp  Type     Temp     Amount  Ratio
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dough In               0      0     71      71   Infuse    78       18.23   2.66
Sach-1                 0     50     64      66   Direct   ---     -------   ----
Sach-2                 0     30     70      70   Direct   ---     -------   ----
Mash Out               0     30     78      78   Direct   ---     -------   ----
```


----------



## paulyman (2/10/15)

"JZ Fruh" Kolsch from Brewing Classic Styles, although I didn't have any Pilsner or Hallertau on hand so subbed in Gladfield American Ale and Tettnager.

23L Batch.

94% Gladfield American Ale
6% Gladfield Vienna

60g Tettnager at 60 mins for 22 IBU's

Will ferment with WLP029.

Milled grain according to 77% efficiency this time and hit my predicted numbers, still can't believe how much of an impact milling my own grain has had on my efficiency. Can't wait until the new spider coupling arrives and I can get the motor working, milling by hand gives you a big workout!


----------



## SBOB (2/10/15)

Extra extra long weekend, so with the house to myself this morning I decided to do a no-chill brew (fermenter still has last weeks Pliney clone dry hopping away)

*St. Rogues Red Ale Clone*

OG: 1052
FG: 1015
IBU: 42
SRM: 26
ABV: 4.8%


BIABacus calcs/recipe:
62.6% Joe White Ale (6 EBC = 3 SRM) 3017 grams 
8.8% Munich Light (15 EBC = 7.6 SRM) 424 grams 
8.8% Carared (40 EBC = 20.3 SRM) 424 grams 
11% CaraMunich I (80 EBC = 40.6 SRM) 528 grams 
8.8% CaraMunich III (150 EBC = 76.1 SRM) 424 grams 

Columbus Pellets (14.8%AA) 24.6 grams at 90 mins
Centennial Pellets (10%AA) 32.6 grams cube hopped (recipe calls for whirlpool or hopback, cube hop should be close enough)
Might add some Centennial dry hopped to the fermenter also

Mash Type: Pure BIAB (Full-Volume Mash): Saccharifiaction for 90 mins at 68 C
Mashout for for 1 mins at 76 C 

Fermentation: Wyeast 1056


----------



## menoetes (3/10/15)

First time cubing so I kept it simple. Put this one down this week;

*Quaffers Kolsch *_- No Chill_
OG: 1.048
FG: 1.012
IBUs: 21.1
ABV: 4.8%

90% Weyermann Pilsner
7% Weyermann Vienna Malt
3% Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt

Magnum (11.7%AA) @ 45min to 21 IBUs

5g of Brewtan B in Mash water at beginning of brewday.
5g of Brewtan B, 5g of brewbrite & 5g of Yeast nutrient at whirlpool just before cubing.

Wyeast 2565 Kolsch re-cultured from frozen stepped up to a 2.5lt starter.

Stepped Mash: 52'c for 15min, 66'c for 50min, then overshot to 78'c for 15min (instead of the 72'c target) but it should be fine...

Fermenting at 16'c in the brewfridge right now.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Notes: I know most Kolsch have either Vienna or Wheat malt in them but I kinda wanted the fluffiness that wheat would provide and the rich malt that Vienna gives so I upped the Vienna 2% and added 3% of Wheat malt, hoping I might get the best of both worlds...


----------



## black_labb (3/10/15)

Had a smash vienna and pacifica blonde ale fermenting on coopers yeast. I was given some brett starters so Ill be adding some the yeast bay lochristi brett blend in the secondary.


----------



## Mr B (3/10/15)

SBOB said:


> Extra extra long weekend, so with the house to myself this morning I decided to do a no-chill brew (fermenter still has last weeks Pliney clone dry hopping away)
> 
> *St. Rogues Red Ale Clone*
> 
> ...


why the long boil where an extra little grain and hops would get the same gravity and bitterness?

Not questioning, just curious.

Cheers


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/10/15)

Saison!  :chug:

A work in progress.


----------



## SBOB (3/10/15)

Mr B said:


> why the long boil where an extra little grain and hops would get the same gravity and bitterness?
> 
> Not questioning, just curious.
> 
> Cheers


my birko urn doesn't have the most vigorous of boils, so 90mins gets me a good evap amount (I only get about 2.9L/hr so a 60min boil isnt a big enough evap % from what I remember)
I use biabacus for my calcs and a 90min mash, 90 min boil seems to work well


----------



## Mr B (3/10/15)

Fair nuff, thanks


----------



## technobabble66 (3/10/15)

Also a 90min boil can help to subtly develop the malt elements (maltiness) to some extent.
Though that appears not to be why SBOB is doing it.
I do 90min boils for the impact on the malt flavours (and to ensure a really really complete hot break)

2c


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/10/15)

I do long boils for necessity. Sparging to a Gravity of 1.010. Larger pre boil volume and then comes the efficiency with Maltyness. Yummy! :chug:


----------



## droid (4/10/15)

mashing in a euro lager now

should come in just under 5% 34ibu
mashing at 64
100% light lager malt from gladfield malt
magnum to bitter and some at 15mins accompanying some saaz then lots of saaz at 0 and whirpool
running this one through the chiller and pitching with urquell slurry fermenting at 9 then bumping to 16 then crashing

hopefully a nice noble, christmas lager with refreshing saaz


----------



## Nizmoose (4/10/15)

Trying a double brew day:
Sierra Nevada IPA test batch (7L 85% eff, 1.071 OG 58 IBU)
1.8kg Pale Malt
100g Crystal 60L

9g Magnum @ 60 minutes
11g Crystal @ 5 minutes
11g Magnum @ 5 minutes
7g each of Citra magnum and crystal dry hopped for 7 days

Fermented with US-05

Full recipe here: https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/sierra-nevada-torpedo-test-batch-size-a38a48

False German Pils (fermented with notto at 12C)

13L 85% eff 1.050 OG 32 IBU
2.1kg wey pils
100g Carapils
100g Cane Sugar

12g magnum @ 60 mins

Fermented with notto

Full recipe here: https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/false-german-pils-3e40e8


----------



## Brew Forky (4/10/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Sierra Nevada IPA test batch (7L 85% eff, 1.071 OG 58 IBU)
> 1.8kg Pale Malt
> 100g Crystal 60L
> 
> ...


Working on that myself lately, putting the figures through Brewmate and deciding how to no chill. Although it's a killer froth, I'm not paying 90 bucks a carton for it. Thank God for home brewing. Good Luck!


----------



## Nizmoose (4/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Working on that myself lately, putting the figures through Brewmate and deciding how to no chill. Although it's a killer froth, I'm not paying 90 bucks a carton for it. Thank God for home brewing. Good Luck!


Haha thanks! Funnily enough it is being made upon request of a mates brother who shares your opinion on the cost, put me up to the challenge of trying to get a close imitation.


----------



## Nizmoose (4/10/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Trying a double brew day:
> Sierra Nevada IPA test batch (7L 85% eff, 1.071 OG 58 IBU)
> 1.8kg Pale Malt
> 100g Crystal 60L
> ...


The pils sure as shit isn't being brewed today, just finished with the SN IPA and don't plan on going till 11pm


----------



## Brew Forky (4/10/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Haha thanks! Funnily enough it is being made upon request of a mates brother who shares your opinion on the cost, put me up to the challenge of trying to get a close imitation.


Puts a little tear in the eye:

https://www.owliquors.com/sierra-nevada-torpedo-extra-ipa-12-pack-bottles


----------



## SBOB (4/10/15)

Brew Forky said:


> Puts a little tear in the eye:
> 
> https://www.owliquors.com/sierra-nevada-torpedo-extra-ipa-12-pack-bottles


yep. when I was in the US/California earlier this year seeing 6 packs of the Sierra Nevada range for $9.99 made me consider applying for citizenship


----------



## seamad (5/10/15)

Last day of school holidays so my brother and kids coming up for a double double brew day. First off the mark is a smash ( almost ):

90% MO
10% pale wheat
54/15, 68/45, 72/15,78/10
magnum @ 60min to get total ibu to about 30
mosaic 25g per cube, same dry hopped
OG 1048
1272 yeast

Second double is a Wit
45% pils
43% raw wheat
5% oats
5% naked oats
2% Acid
42/15,raise to 66 over 45min, 66/30,72/20, 78/10
1.045
Calypso 13.8 ibu @ 45min
15-20g indian coriander @5min
15g orange/madarin peel @5min
6g " " per cube
forbidden fruit yeast


Hasn't started well, weather has warmed up and the POS chugger pump overheated after 20minutes, just when I was about to transfer 2nd infusion water to the smash, transferred via bucket.Hopefully the RIMS pump works a bit better, got the alarm set in case.


----------



## Coodgee (5/10/15)

seamad said:


> Last day of school holidays so my brother and kids coming up for a double double brew day. First off the mark is a smash ( almost ):
> 
> Second double is a Wit
> 45% pils
> ...


must be the day for wits. I put this one down today:

45% pils
45% flaked wheat
10% oats

50/15, 68/90, 75/10 

Hallertau to 12 IBU @ 60
11g indian coriander @5min
50g orange zest @5min
1 gram camomile
3944 Belgian Wit Yeast

Longest brew day ever. 2 hour mash with a 90 minute boil, filter got clogged so it cooled really slowly. Still cleaning out my grainfather now and started at 10am!


----------



## seamad (5/10/15)

Coodgee said:


> must be the day for wits. I put this one down today:
> 
> 45% pils
> 45% flaked wheat
> ...


Good wit weather for sure. 8 hours all up for 4 cubes today. RIMS element will need a good soak after the wit, nothing unusual though for all that raw wheat.
The 4 kids got a bit feral with the heat, put them in front of minions with the aircon and they settled, need to get the pool cleaned up.
Being the big brother I get my brother to do most of the cleaning, I do give him free kegged beer though.


----------



## yum beer (5/10/15)

Knocking out a summer ale tomorrow or Wednesday...depends on factors.

Pils
GP
Munich
Wheat
Carahell

Super Alpha to bitter
Galaxy and Cascade for flavour and aroma

Mix of US-05 and London Ale for a bit of character.


----------



## djgilmore (5/10/15)

Brewed this one on the Weekend:

Bohemian Pilsner
(bit of a cheats Pilsner as the last decocted one was alot of work - tasty though)

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.120
Total Hops (g): 83.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.015 (°P): 3.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.90 %
Colour (SRM): 5.0 (EBC): 9.9
Bitterness (IBU): 41.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
4.800 kg Pilsner (93.75%)
0.220 kg Melanoidin (4.3%)
0.100 kg Carahell (1.95%)

Hop Bill
----------------
13.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 80 Minutes (First Wort) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 25 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)
30.0 g Saaz Pellet (3.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

(Hops were added as above and no chilled to achieve ~41IBU)

Misc Bill
----------------
2.0 g Calcium Chloride @ 90 Minutes (Mash)

Single step Infusion at 64°C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 10°C with Saflager S-189


----------



## Rocker1986 (6/10/15)

I'll be brewing another batch of my Bo Pils on Saturday. For this one I've played around with the late hop addition to see how it turns out. Also will be using all distilled water and re-adding minerals, as the previous batches done this way turned out better than the last one with untreated tap water.

This is a no-chill recipe and nothing has been adjusted for it, as per my normal procedure. Mashing at 63C for 50 mins, 70C for 30 mins then mash out. I used a single infusion mash at 65C in Beersmith to more accurately predict the FG that I've ended up with on previous batches by doing this mash schedule.

*Bohemian Pilsner V4*

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Size: 34.00 l
Boil Time: 90 min
Brewer: Kelsey
Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 81.7 %

*Ingredients*

5.000 kg Bohemian Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 95.1 %
0.250 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) Grain 2 4.8 %
0.010 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 3 0.2 %
50.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 4 17.1 IBUs
50.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - Boil 80.0 min Hop 5 15.4 IBUs
75.00 g Saaz (3.03 %) - Boil 10.0 min Hop 6 7.9 IBUs
1.0 pkg Urquell Lager (Wyeast Labs #2001) Yeast 7 -

*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*

Est Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.0 %
Bitterness: 40.4 IBUs
Est Color: 9.5 EBC


----------



## Coodgee (8/10/15)

I've got 3 out of my 6 beers kegged for my Oktoberfest party next Saturday. 

1. *Munich Helles* - kegged and carbonated and tasting great after lagering for a good 10 weeks.
2.* Hefeweizen* - kegged and carbed. tastes nice but has a bit of a hammy smell to it that is disipating with time. Maybe this is the clove flavour? I didn't get any bubblegum or banana from WY3068
3. *Dunkelweizen* - kegged and chilling as of today. This is a really nice beer with a bit of banana to it - same WY3068.
4. *Australian Galaxy Wheat* - Just pulled 120 grams of galaxy out of the secondary cube after dry hopping for 2.5 days. Will cold crash and keg next week.
5.* Simcoe/Cascade/Amarillo APA *- Sitting at 1010 in primary. Will dry hop and cold crash and keg next week. planning 40/40/40g Simcoe/Cascade/Amarillo dry hop for 2 days. 
6. *Belgian Wit* - Recipe above, currently chugging away in primary about half done. Will keg and chill next Thursday or Friday. Hopefully it will be done. 

Should be something there for everyone. I just hope 114 litres of beer will be enough for 45 people. Half of them will be girls who will have 1 or 2 and then probably switch to wine. Would be a tragedy to run out of beer.


----------



## Fourstar (11/10/15)

in preparation for fresh hops from the 2015 Northern hemisphere hop harvest. It's time for a clean out. By the way, my 'cleanout' IIPA got 3rd in VICBREW :beerbang:

i should do it more often! 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Clean out Pale
Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Boil Size: 56.45 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 43.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
8.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 3 66.7 % 
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain 4 16.7 % 
1.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5 12.5 % 
0.50 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 6 4.2 % 
50.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 27.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 15.5 IBUs 
50.00 g Equinox [14.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Mosaic [12.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast 11 - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.00 l of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add -0.00 l of water at 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
39IBU @ 45 L


----------



## Adam Howard (11/10/15)

Knocking this out today, last of three beers to be on tap for an Oktoberfest themed party on the 24th.

Dunkelweizen

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 35.98 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.48 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 22.0 SRM
Estimated IBU: 17.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 85.2 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
3.20 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 -
1.10 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 -
1.70 kg Pilsen (BestMÃ¤lz) (1.8 SRM) Grain 3 34.5 %
1.00 kg Wheat (BestMÃ¤lz) (2.3 SRM) Grain 4 20.2 %
1.00 kg Wheat Dark (BestMÃ¤lz) (7.6 SRM) Grain 5 20.2 %
0.60 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6 12.1 %
0.44 kg Gladfield Roasted Wheat (279.2 SRM) Grain 7 8.9 %
0.20 kg Caramel Malt - 40L (Briess) (40.0 SRM) Grain 8 4.0 %
10.00 g Magnum [12.70 %] - First Wort 90.0 min Hop 9 17.6 IBUs
1.0 pkg Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3068) Yeast 10 -


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.95 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time
Protein Rest Add 10.00 l of water at 55.2 C 50.0 C 30 min
Saccharification Add 7.50 l of water at 93.9 C 67.0 C 60 min
Mash Out Add 10.00 l of water at 99.3 C 78.0 C 10 min

Sparge: Fly sparge with 13.43 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:

Brewing salts added to HLT full volume for mash and sparge.


----------



## Dan Pratt (11/10/15)

Dr Bells Yellow Rose Ale

OG 1045
FG 1011
IBU 35
EBC 10
Vol 20lt

85% Maris Otter
10% Flaked Oats
5% Wheat ( not enough flaked oats so subbed in the wheat )

Mash @ 66c for 60mins

5:1 ratio sulphate to chloride

Boil 60mins

FWH with Magnum 10g = 12ibu
56g Amarillo @ 7mins = 17ibu
56g Amarillo whirlpooled 10mins = 6ibu

Fermented with BRY97 - West Coast Ale

Dry hopped twice with Amarillo, 56g for 4 days then add another 56g for another 4days.

Loading this one up with Amarillo after buying a 500g bag


----------



## indica86 (11/10/15)

Just bottled 50 litres with another 25 to go… need to free up 4 bottles for that.
Threw my Big Red Rye in the FV and have just put the following on…

Recipe: Hop2iT XII
Brewer: Grumpy
Style: American IPA

Recipe Specifications
————————–

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 12.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 68.4 IBUs

Ingredients:
————

3.50 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) 
1.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) 
1.50 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins) 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EB 76.9 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (16.7 EBC) 15.4 % 
0.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) 7.7 % 
20.00 g Dana - FWH 27.4 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) 
50.00 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) - Steep 6.2 IBUs 
50.00 g Galaxy - Steep 18.4 IBUs 
50.00 g Sticklebreact - Steep 16.4 IBUs 
25.00 g Galaxy - Dry Hop 
25.00 g Sticklebreact - Dry Hop 


Mash Schedule: BIAB, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.50 kg
——————————————-


----------



## GABBA110360 (12/10/15)

I done brew about 2 weeks ago that has in my opinion turned out pretty good.
was aiming at a easy drinker.
46 l batch
8 kg wey prem pils
1 kg jwm munich1
1 kg wheat
mash 64c
0.5wey carapils
chinook @60 14.15 ibu
50 g cascade 7.9 in cube
50g chinook 14.8 in cube
dry hop 50 of cascade and chinook 3 days
us-o5
no chill
70% eff approx. 5% 29 ibu
I no chill but for this beer I cubed @ 95 deg then through cubes in ice slurry asap
got temp down below 80 pretty quick
tastes pretty bloody [email protected] a week in keg holds head, lacing all boxes ticked I think
cheers


----------



## technobabble66 (16/10/15)

Sunday's brewing effort. An Amber Ale that's basically a big, expensive starter for an AIPA.

*Fat Amber 1.0*
Vol=26 L
OG=1.048
FG=1.012
IBU=36.5
EBC=28.4
alc=5%

2.05kg Boh Pils
1.5kg Vienna
0.6kg Munich 2
0.4kg Victory
0.2kg Med Crystal
0.1kg Pale Crystal
0.1kg Melanoiden
0.05kg Roasted Barley

1.4g each of CaSO4, 1.2g MgSO4, 2.4g CaCl2 into mash
1.1g CaSo4, 0.9g MgSO4, 1.8g CaCl2 into sparge
0.5g each of CaSO4 & MgSO4, 1g CaCl2 into boil

20L Mash, 15L sparge
55/66/72/78 for 5/70/20/2

4g Horizon FWH
10g Fuggles cube-hopped (calc'ed as 20mins)
7g Citra cube-hopped (calc'ed as 20mins)
14g Chinook cube-hopped (calc'ed as 20mins)
20g Cascade cube-hopped (calc'ed as 20mins)
20g each of Citra & Cascade dry-hopped

Boiled down to 19L to fit into the cube. To be diluted up to target vol when fermented.

Threw the hops in _after_ the cube had been filled to minimise the loss of volatile oils.

5g Horizon boiled for 10mins argon-method in a lame attempt to increase the bitterness slightly (2 IBUs !!) - the cube was a little cooler than intended due to delays filling it before the hops went in.

Pitched WLP-051 after it sat a few days in the cube, Fermenting at 19°C.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (16/10/15)

Throwing in hops after filling, ya learn something everyday!


----------



## technobabble66 (16/10/15)

Well... We'll see what it does. 

The theory is good. And you know I love a good theory! :lol:
Whether it make SFA difference, who knows?! 

The bugger is to work out what's happening with the bitterness as the wort is obviously cooler than if you have the hops in at the start. 
It certainly makes a difference in what you can smell. Last time I filled a cube with the hops already in there I was breathing in heavenly hops oils for a good 5-10mins (I sure it'd be 2mins if I had a system doing multiple cubes in one hit, but I don't). This way, it's one quick lungful then on goes the lid. It's gotta help a bit!!

Just top-cropped the WLP-051 into my 4C's AIPA where I did the same cube hopping. Bitter as ****, so no probs on that front with this one at least! See if the flavour comes they as well.


----------



## kaiserben (16/10/15)

What style would you call this with all that Vienna in it? American Pale Ale? Golden Ale? 

[SIZE=14.6667px]Predicted OG: 1.052 SG[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Predicted FG: 1.012 SG[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Est ABV: 5.3 %[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]SRM: 20.1 EBC[/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]IBU: 39.3 IBUs[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]75% Pale Malt, Maris Otter [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]10% Vienna Malt (Weyermann) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]5% Carabohemian (Weyerman) [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]5% Caramel Wheat Malt [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]5% [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Gladfield Gladiator (Dextrin)[/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px] [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]FWH with Magnum for [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]15.1 IBUs [/SIZE]
@ 60 min Magnum for 8.8 [SIZE=14.6667px]IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]@ 20 min [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]Amarillo for [/SIZE][SIZE=14.6667px]11.9 IBUs [/SIZE]
[SIZE=14.6667px]Steep/Whirlppol Amarillo for 10 mins for 3.6 IBUs [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]US-05 yeast [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14.6667px]Will dry hop with Willamette @ 1.1g/L. [/SIZE]


----------



## menoetes (16/10/15)

That's not too much vienna, maybe a Bright Ale at best but probably just a Pale ale though... it depends on how fancy you're feeling when labelling the bottles. h34r:


----------



## waggastew (17/10/15)

```
Beer based on Moondog/Beer Deluxe Collab 'Splice of Heaven'. I actually haven't got to try the original but through of it when asked to brew an xmas beer for a mate who is doing a case swap at work. He doesn't really drink much beer but loves ice cream.

Mine will be a bit lower ABV and bitterness after reading some feedback on the commercial beer online. My base beer is a Rye version of Dr Smurto's Golden Ale with NZ hops, Moteuka and Kohatu. I have brewed it before and it already tastes like a Pinelime Splice. A bit of Lactose (I may add more in secondary), pineapple, vanilla and lime zest and it should be spot on (or very ordinary!)

Recipe: PLS-1 Pine Lime Splice IPA 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 24.76 l
Post Boil Volume: 19.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 16.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 14.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 7.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         1        75.5 %        
0.60 kg               Rye Malt (4.7 SRM)                       Grain         2        11.3 %        
0.40 kg               Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)             Grain         3        7.5 %         
0.20 kg               Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM)               Grain         4        3.8 %         
0.10 kg               Milk Sugar (Lactose) (0.0 SRM)           Sugar         5        1.9 %         
15.00 g               Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           6        14.0 IBUs     
15.00 g               Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           7        14.5 IBUs     
0.85 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        8        -             
15.00 g               Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           9        5.1 IBUs      
15.00 g               Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min         Hop           10       5.2 IBUs      
20.00 g               Kohatu [6.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min           Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      
20.00 g               Motueka [7.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min          Hop           12       0.0 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         13       -             
0.85 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         14       -             
2.00 Items            Lime Zest - Fresh (Secondary 0.0 mins)   Flavor        15       -             
800.00 g              Pineapple Canned (Secondary 0.0 mins)    Other         16       -             
1.00 Items            Vanilla Bean (Secondary 0.0 mins)        Spice         17       -             


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 5.30 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 18.06 l of water at 72.9 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (1.78l, 14.63l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## Spohaw (17/10/15)

^^^^ that sounds great


----------



## fletcher (17/10/15)

Nizmoose said:


> Trying a double brew day:
> Sierra Nevada IPA test batch (7L 85% eff, 1.071 OG 58 IBU)
> 1.8kg Pale Malt
> 100g Crystal 60L
> ...


i'm interested trying a low-ferment with notto - can it ferment that low? do you use two packs?


----------



## hwall95 (17/10/15)

Time to brew another single hop APA, Chinook this time! Last brew before I get stuck into study for uni exams.

Grains:
3.75kg Maris Otter
1.1kg Munich I
0.27kg Wheat Malt
0.27kg Pale Crystal

Hops:
10g @ 60min
40g @ cube
50g - Dry Hop

Yeast:
M44 Ale Yeast - probably make a 1L starter just to get it going.


----------



## Red Baron (17/10/15)

QLD Lager 27L
4.6kg Ale
0.1kg Crystal 60
0.3Kg Sugar

25g Cluster @ 60
16g Cluster @ 10

Fermented at 12deg with S-189 (yeast cake from previous batch).
Summer's coming quick!

Cheers,
RB

Edit- 27L, not 25. Got 1050 when I was aiming for 1046- Bonus!


----------



## stewy (18/10/15)

As soon as I get back from Korea I will be brewing the Can You Brew It Deschuttes Mirror Pond Clone

OG 1053
42 IBU

90 min boil

5.23 Marris Otter
400g Crystal 75
90g Carapils

28g Cascade 6%AA at 85 min
28g Cascade at 30min
28g Cascade at 5min
28g Cascade at 0min

21g Cascade Dry hop

Mash at 65C

Wyeast 1968

Ferment at 18.5C for 4 days then free rise to 22C

Should be peaking right around Xmas


----------



## stewy (18/10/15)

.


----------



## Brew Forky (18/10/15)

fletcher said:


> i'm interested trying a low-ferment with notto - can it ferment that low? do you use two packs?


One pack of Notto fermented me old Mum last time she was visiting from QLD whilst the fermentation fridge was active.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (18/10/15)

An American Wheat underway (early start to make sure I can get the kids to Auskick).

50:50 BB Ale and BB Wheat.

Small amount of Horizon for bittering.
Simcoe and Chinook at flameout.
Sorachi Ace and Chinook in the cube.
IBUs (calc) at 25.

OG: 1.052
Will ferment using BRY-97.


----------



## mje1980 (18/10/15)

Haven't brewed for ages, but keen to brew a few more lagers for the hot months. First try with mex lager turned out pretty good so will try a xxxx gold type 3%er and maybe a similar strength dark lager with a tiny amount of choc malt and some carahell


----------



## mondestrunken (18/10/15)

Old Ale ~1.080 OG

Maris Otter, Simpsons Dark Crystal, Victory and some flaked barley. Target hops for 50 IBU, and 5g Styrian Goldings 10 minutes before flameout (all advice on Old Ales says no late hops, but I couldn't help it!)

Mash in at 6am this morning, can anyone beat that?


----------



## droid (18/10/15)

Lager 42ltrs
Around 5%
Light lager malt 100%
Step mashed if poss ~ thanks Grant!
55/63/65/72/76 for 5/60/20/30/10
Magnum to 33ibu
Saaz late and maybe some Nelson Savin or something else if not enough saaz, just did a saaz one so maybe something else
Fermented at 9 raised to 16 dropped to 0
Urquell slurry


----------



## Weizguy (18/10/15)

Teninch brewery Haus Bitter - See here for historical recipe

Scaled up to 44 litres (got 46), and better efficiency than that setup.

Brewed for Bitter and Twisted beer festival, so if you like the TTL yeast W1469, and are keen to taste some awesome beers, this will among the beer produced for festival punters by the Hunter United Brewers.

I may have to rename this beer as Scalded Hand ale, or maybe Kickass Birko ale, as I scalded my handed when moving the BIrko full of hot water and then laid the boot into it after I was forced to drop it.
Hmmm, maybe just Boofhead Bitter


----------



## kaiserben (19/10/15)

This weekend I'm brewing my first Munich Dunkel (really hoping to emulate the Weltenburg Kloster Barock Dunkel, so if you have any tips about cloning that particular dunkel please share your info). 

It'll also be the first time I've had the equipment to ferment at properly controlled lager temps. 

I'll be using WLP838 Southern German Lager yeast and currently stepping that up to 430bn cells.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/10/15)

Hopfen Weisse

OG 1040
FG 1010
Ibu 15

60% Wheat
38% Pilsner
2% Acidulated

Mashed at 64c for 30 mins

Hopped with;

Citra @ 60mins = 12ibu
Citra @ 10mins = 3ibu

Fermented with Mangroves Bavarian @ 16c

Dry hopped for 3days with;

Equinox
Amarillo
Zythos


----------



## Danwood (20/10/15)

How does the MJ Bavarian go at 16C, Pratty ?

Mostly clove at that ? Much banana at higher temps ?

Ordered some but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Dan Pratt (20/10/15)

Danwood said:


> How does the MJ Bavarian go at 16C, Pratty ?
> 
> Mostly clove at that ? Much banana at higher temps ?
> 
> Ordered some but haven't used it yet.


the last use of that yeast went good, I direct pitched it at 17c and fermented @ 19c, it stressed the yeast enough to throw phenols but the banana was low, mostly clove.

because Im aiming for some fruit notes from the dry hop Im keeping the temp low to avoid the bannana and will rehydrate the yeast prior to pitching.


----------



## Danwood (20/10/15)

Ok thanks. I was planning the typical under pitch and might also move it from 17C initially, up to 21C over the ferment.

Maybe 3/4 degree per day or something, I'll see how fast it cracks along.

I love a hoppy wheat. Good luck with it, mate.


----------



## Tahoose (20/10/15)

First brew in a few months. 

Triple batch of summer ale.

Trad ale
Munich 
Pils
Wheat
15 ibu of centennial 
Bry 97

Hit 85% eff so pretty happy with that.


----------



## fletcher (20/10/15)

Danwood said:


> Ok thanks. I was planning the typical under pitch and might also move it from 17C initially, up to 21C over the ferment.
> 
> Maybe 3/4 degree per day or something, I'll see how fast it cracks along.
> 
> I love a hoppy wheat. Good luck with it, mate.


i still haven't technically underpitched to get those banana flavours as yet. how would you do it with a pack? pitch 5-8gm instead of full pack?

i'd love to give it a crack myself.


----------



## Danwood (21/10/15)

You could got that route.

Either don't hydrate the whole pack, pitch 3/4 pack hydrated or brew a slightly larger/stronger batch.

Any one of these combined with a ferment up around 19-21C should force more banana from the yeast.

I'm going to go hydrated whole pack and 25L of 1055-1060 wort, I think. Plus oxygen.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (24/10/15)

Carefully and causiously stepping into sour mash experiment for a split batch Saison.
All Grain. 90min boil
38lt batch/ 2 X 19lt ferments.
4kg Pilsner = 48.2%
1kg Pilsner Sour Mash = 12%
1kg Munick = 12%
1kg Dark Munick = 12%
1kg Wheat Malt = 12%
0.3kg Acid Malt = 3.6%
1 tblt Whirfloc at 15min
30g Warrior 90min (seems so strange using such a small amount of hops)
I may dry hop the kegs with ~30g Galaxy or something of the like.

Main mash started at 65c left all night ending at 50c.
Sour mash was milled then steeped in 2.5lt water at 65c for 1 hour in a stainless lidded kettle.
Chilled to 40c then 2 X Sache of Kifir Culture mixed through. Lidded, purged with co2 then sealed with glad wrap and left in hot water service cupboard for 2 days.
It was fermenting but hadnt got really sour yet so not sure if I'll get much sourness from it. Will sour mash for longer next time, 3 to 4 days I'd think.
mixed sour mash in with main mash prior to run off and sparge.

Yeasts: Danstar Belle Saison for 1 batch. Mangrove Jacks M27 Belgian Ale for the other.
est OG = 1.051
est FG = 1.006
IBU = 29.7
Color EBC = 11.5
est ABV = 5.9%
Water:
For 22lt mash water got 3.1g Chalk. 2.9g Gypsum. 1.2g Epsom Salts. 2g Salt.
Sparge water gets 1/16tsp of citric Acid for every 15lt pot to lower PH. Somewere around PH-6.


----------



## menoetes (26/10/15)

I saw this recipe is Beer & Brewer Magazine. As a huge fan of beer & watermelon I couldn't resist. It's a clone recipe of Moon Dog Brewing's 'Bjorn to Boogie' - a mojito inspired Weizen straight from the mouth of head brewer Karl van Buuren. It's in my fermenter right now... very exciting stuff.

*Watermelon Weizen* _- Moon Dog Clone_
_No Chill / Cube Method_

OG: 1.050
Est. FG: 1.007
IBUs: 13
ABV: 5.2%

50% Weyermann Pale Ale Malt
42% Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt
8% Joe White Wheat (Raw Unmalted)
3.5kg of Watermelon Puree
2 limes, zested
1/2 a bunch of mint

Cascade (USA) 100g 2013 crop 7.6%AA @ 60min to 13 IBUs

Brewtan-B added to kettle as it is brought up to temp.

After the first hop addition I drew off 3 litres of the wort and soaked the lime zest and mint in it for 15minutes before straining it and returning it to the kettle.

Watermelon Puree added @ 25min

Brewtan-B, Brewbrite and yeast nutrient thrown in too @ flameout

Pitched onto a yeast cake of Wyeast Weihenstephan Weizen Ale Yeast 3068 (used previously in my Schneider Weisse)

Stepped Mash: mash in at 44'c for 10min, then raised to 55'c for 15min, then to 65'c for 50min, then to 72'c for 10min & finally mashing out & sparged at 78'c

Pitched onto yeast a little warm @ 24'c but had it down to 20'c within 6 hours. It was a _very _vigorous fermentation; showing airlock activity within 10min of pitching and forming a large krausen within 8 hours. It blew it's way out of my airlock within 48 hours, now that's over-pitching


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/10/15)

menoetes said:


> ........ showing airlock activity within 10min of pitching and forming a large krausen within 8 hours.........


Hi menoetes,

Sounds like a top recipe, interested to see the colour when its in the glass.

The airlock activity after 10mins seems unlikely though no matter how much yeast pitch into h34r: Can I suggest that the airlock was actually the cooling affect of the wort? Sucking air into the fermenter as opposed to C02 being released?

Dan


----------



## menoetes (26/10/15)

Pratty1 said:


> The airlock activity after 10mins seems unlikely though no matter how much yeast pitch into h34r: Can I suggest that the airlock was actually the cooling affect of the wort? Sucking air into the fermenter as opposed to C02 being released?


I didn't think of that & you're probably right of course. Still an exciting brew session none-the-less.


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/10/15)

menoetes said:


> I didn't think of that & you're probably right of course. Still an exciting brew session none-the-less.


it was teh first thing that came to mind.

Hey, how did you keep the yeast cake, was it in the fermenter still ( transfered previous beer that day ) or did you remove into a flask or something, clean, sanitize and ......??

Im planning a Lager then a India Pale Lager with teh yeast cake so any tips will be good.


----------



## menoetes (26/10/15)

To be honest I just kept it simple. After siphoning the cold-crashed beer into my bottling bucket (using silicone hose & tap to tap method) I was left with the yeast cake on the bottom of my fermenter. I gave it a few hours to come to room temp and poured my cubed beer in on top. I figure this aerates & mixes everything up nicely.

I clean up any spills or dribbles with a spray bottle of star-san but generally hope the FV is still sanitary from the last use and hope the yeast will out-compete anything that might otherwise sneak in. I don't know if this is best practice but it is the easiest... :unsure:

I should note that the previous beer on the cake wasn't dry hopped and the wort was pretty clear so there was minimal trub mixed into the yeast cake (by my standards at least) which is why I chose to try using it again.

If I were to do anything different next time I would leave the cubes in the fermentation fridge to get their contents down to pitching temp (FV too if there is the space) before pouring them over the cake. Mine ended up being pitched @ 24'c rather than the 21'c I would have preferred.

Good luck with the IPL, sir!

EDIT: An old thread with much more info than me >>HERE<<


----------



## Dan Pratt (26/10/15)

Thanks Menoetes.


----------



## Diesel80 (26/10/15)

Breaking my normal mould.

Putting down a double batch APA.
OG to 1.050
IBU ~ 38.

80% Pale
15% Munich 1
5% Crystal Mix (mix of leftover crystal malts)

50g Amarillo + 40g EKG @ 60
Amarillo 25g @ Cube
left over amarillo ~15g going in as my cherry popping fermenter dryhop.

Can't wait.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (26/10/15)

Bullshead Summer Saison on the boil at the moment.

Following the recipe in the database almost exactly. 
Will ferment using WLP-585 Belgian Saison III.

Pretty excited to try this yeast out. I've made three saisons in the past all using Belle Saison and they've all been nice, but none seemed to have the yeast derived fruitiness I'm hoping for this time.


----------



## pajs (26/10/15)

Did a Belgian Morello Cherry Dubbel on the weekend, onto WLP500 left from a Belgian Wit. Some very nice pear & plum smells so far.


----------



## menoetes (26/10/15)

pajs said:


> Did a Belgian Morello Cherry Dubbel on the weekend, onto WLP500 left from a Belgian Wit. Some very nice pear & plum smells so far.


Sounds nice Pajs, did you use the cherries in the boil or are you adding them directly to the fermenter? Care to post your method? Last time I tried making a cherry beer on a Belgiam Wit yeast it turned out a bit 'meh' but I've not had a lot of success in brewing with fruit thus far...


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/15)

Planning an IPA this weekend without the Rye or chocolate malt, chasing a nice golden beer, plus i have run out of Golden Promise so a nice MO Pils combo will be fun. 

*Sierra IPA*

American IPA

OG - 1063
FG - 1012
ABV - 6.7%
IBU - 55
EBC - 5
Vol - 18L

*Malt*

46% Maris Otter
46% Pilsner
6% Dextrose ( added to boil - last 10mins )

Overnight Full Volume mash - 20c/360m, 66c/90m, 72c/20m, 76c/30m

mash in around 9pm, pull malt pipe around 7am and rinse with 3Lts ( so technically not Full Volume, but close )
*Hops*

60min boil

FWH - Summit to 55ibu
Hopstand/Whirlpool 10m/10m with - Amarillo, Columbus & Chinook - 42g each

Dry Hopped with - Citra 42g, Amarillo, 28g, Chinook 14g, Columbus 14g

*Yeast*

Whitelabs Cal001 - 1.2lts starter ( using the new flexicell )

:super:


----------



## technobabble66 (28/10/15)

Mashed in an hour ago:

*Woody & Minerals Pacific Ale*
*SWPA Clone*

Vol=24L
OG = 1.041
FG = 1.010
IBU = 21.5
EBC = 6.7
alc = 4.4
(as 80% efficiency)

2.25kg TFFMMO
1.5kg Wheat
0.1 CaraPils
0.15kg Acidulated
(+ 2 handfuls of rice gulls)

30g Galaxy into the cube (Calc'd as 15mins)
50g Galaxy Dry hopped

1.3g CaSO4 & MgSO4, 2g CaCl2 into Mash
1g CaSO4 & MgSO4, 1.5g CaCl2 +0.2 g Citric acid into Sparge
0.65g CaSO4 & MgSO4, 1g CaCl2 into Boil

55/66/72/78 for 5/70/20/2

Fermented at 19°C with WLP-051


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/15)

^ ^ what pH did you get with that ?


----------



## Rocker1986 (28/10/15)

Since I found a bag of about 200g Cascade in the freezer the other day, I'm doing another batch of my Sierra Nevada Pale Ale clone on Saturday, to be fermented after the current Bo Pils is kegged/bottled. Fermenting with harvested US-05 @ 18C. I realise the flameout hops will contribute bitterness, especially given that I no-chill in cubes, but I find when I construct the recipe to leave them out of the equation that it turns out pretty much identical to the original beer. The only real difference is that mine is a bit darker due to the crystal used, but the flavour/aroma is spot on.

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Size: 34.14 l
Boil Time: 75 min
End of Boil Vol: 28.08 l
Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %

*Ingredients *
5.220 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 92.1 %
0.450 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 7.9 %
Mash for 90 minutes at 66-67C.

17.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 3 21.1 IBUs
19.00 g Perle [7.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 4 10.4 IBUs
30.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 6.2 IBUs
60.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs

Harvested US-05 yeast

*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*
Est Original Gravity: 1.052 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.3 %
Bitterness: 37.7 IBUs
Est Color: 19.7 EBC


----------



## mje1980 (28/10/15)

Bloody tooheys old thread 

90.1% glad field pils 
5.4% pale choc ( might cold steep it )
3.6% carahell 
.9% cara aroma

Willamette @60

Mashed long n low for dryness. 

Might even try some RO water ( where do I get this ?? What's it referred to as?? )

One cube Mexican lager and one cube will get 1007 German ale. 

1.042
19 Ibu.


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/10/15)

mje1980 said:


> Bloody tooheys old thread
> 
> 90.1% glad field pils
> 5.4% pale choc ( might cold steep it )
> ...


Dont steep it, add it to the mash out. h34r:

When you reach 78c add your pale choc, have it crushed seperately and run it through a few times to get it nice and powerdery to increase surface area and extraction. I found it works much better than steeping for colour and you get a cleaner profile of the malt v's in the mash. When I tried steeping for overnight the colour just wasnt anywhere as dark.


----------



## technobabble66 (28/10/15)

Pratty1 said:


> ^ ^ what pH did you get with that ?


pH 5.3, I believe. 
Must admit, I didn't test it, but I use the Bru'n Water spreadsheet and found it to be accurate every time, so I assumed this was also correct. Fwiw, my efficiency generally works out at 80-85%, so I'm hoping that indicates the enzymes are sufficiently optimized. 
If it overshoots the acidity slightly in terms of detectable flavour, I'll be fine with that. Don't mind a slight bit of acidity in some beers. Never had it in mine yet, but aren't losing sleep over the possibility with this one.


----------



## mje1980 (28/10/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Dont steep it, add it to the mash out. h34r:
> 
> When you reach 78c add your pale choc, have it crushed seperately and run it through a few times to get it nice and powerdery to increase surface area and extraction. I found it works much better than steeping for colour and you get a cleaner profile of the malt v's in the mash. When I tried steeping for overnight the colour just wasnt anywhere as dark.



Lol, for the last few years that's exactly how I've done all my dark malts, last 10mins of the mash!. Was going to try cold steeping but I'll just stick to the mash out then


----------



## IsonAd (30/10/15)

Brewed up an APA yesterday 

90% Voyager Veloria
7% carared
3% wheat

Target for buttering ~7 IBUs

Azzacca and Vic Secret Cube hopped to take it to about 35 IBUs 

Wyeast 1056


----------



## LorriSanga (30/10/15)

Put this down on Sunday. Came home Monday afternoon from work, sitting @26c with the fridge motor sounding like it was wearing clogs. Racked into a different FV and into a bar fridge. Didn't want to bring it too low and shock the yeast so settled for 20c. 

If the beer has hot alcohol flavors I can understand but would that make the yeast too stressed for re-pitching? 

IPA 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 6.1 (EBC): 12.0
Bitterness (IBU): 62.1 (Rager)

80.57% American 2-Row
11.77% Wheat Malt
4.44% Crystal 20
3.22% Crystal 10

0.7 g/L Columbus (13.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (6.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.3 g/L Columbus (13.9% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Cascade (6.9% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cascade (6.9% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Centennial (10.5% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 17°C with Safale US-05


----------



## Nizmoose (31/10/15)

My first double brew day, hoping all goes well! Sorry but I'm feeling lazy so here's the links to the recipes:
Mashing a German Pils as I type this:
https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/false-german-pils-3e40e8

To be fair it's a fake pils, Nottingham at 12c because time is a factor unfortunately 


Next up will be a Sierra Nevada Torpedo IPA:

https://www.brewtoad.com/recipes/sierra-nevada-torpedo-ipa-as-per-sierra-nevada-brewing-502d3b

I only have the one vessel so the second mash has to wait till the first boil has been siphoned into the fermenter -_-


----------



## razz (31/10/15)

I like Brewtoad Nizmoose. I noticed you have a 10 minute beta rest and 45 min alpha rest. Do you think you will still achieve 79% ADF with that schedule?


----------



## vykuza (31/10/15)

Making a Wit!

65% Dingemans Pilsner
25% Terrified Wheat
10% Rolled Wheat

1.048 OG

Mandarin peel and coriander at whirlpool.

Magnum to bitter only to 15ibu


----------



## technobabble66 (31/10/15)

Nick R said:


> 25% Terrified Wheat


Because it's Halloween, right?!
[emoji185]


----------



## Nizmoose (31/10/15)

razz said:


> I like Brewtoad Nizmoose. I noticed you have a 10 minute beta rest and 45 min alpha rest. Do you think you will still achieve 79% ADF with that schedule?


Hi Razz I really like brewtoad I think it lays everything out nicely  I have actually chosen that schedule based on the predicted 85% attenuation us05 claims to achieve. So assuming the normal attenuation I'd be looking at the 1.010-1.011 ballpark and for a big IPA I prefer 1.014 ish so have decided to go for the long alpha rest. I did a test batch two weeks ago with the same recipe (the test version is in my brewtoad recipes if you want to have a peek) and that finished at 1.012 with the same mash schedule so I should be in the ballpark I think


----------



## razz (31/10/15)

You must use a US05 that I don't. I usually get 80%. Good luck with it.


----------



## idzy (31/10/15)

Just did these two. Did the Pliny the Younger first and then the Pliny the Elder as a Partigyle / Second Runnings

*Russian River Pliny the Younger*
Imperial IPA (14 C)

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23.00 l
Boil Size: 35.67 l
Boil Time: 90 min
End of Boil Vol: 26.00 l
Final Bottling Vol: 21.00 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.1 %

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
7.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 86.7 %
0.35 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 4.0 %
0.35 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.0 %
0.45 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 4 5.2 %
20.00 g Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 5 27.3 IBUs
15.00 g Hallertau Magnum [14.00 %] - Boil 75.0 min Hop 6 20.0 IBUs
15.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 7 21.2 IBUs
10.00 g Columbus/Tomahawk/Zeus (CTZ) [15.50 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 8 13.0 IBUs
40.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 9 36.4 IBUs
20.00 g Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
20.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color
Est Original Gravity: 1.088 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 9.9 %
Bitterness: 117.7 IBUs
Est Color: 7.2 SRM 
Measured Original Gravity: 1.046 SG
Measured Final Gravity: 1.010 SG

Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Mash Step Add 27.12 l of water at 62.2 C 55.0 C 5 min
Mash Step Heat to 64.0 C over 4 min 64.0 C 10 min
Mash Step Heat to 68.0 C over 4 min 68.0 C 50 min
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 10 min
Mash Step Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 10 min

*Russian River Pliny the Elder*
Imperial IPA (14 C)

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 23 l
Boil Size: 35.36 l
Boil Time: 90 min
End of Boil Vol: 25.69 l
Final Bottling Vol: 20.70 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage
Date: 22 Dec 2013
Brewer: Idzy
Asst Brewer: 
Equipment: Idzy's 70 litre
Efficiency: 75.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 82.9 %

Ingredients
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
6.01 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 82.3 %
0.27 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 3.7 %
0.27 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.7 %
0.75 kg Corn Sugar (Dextrose) (0.0 SRM) Sugar 4 10.3 %
99.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.90 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 5 144.8 IBUs
21.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.90 %] - Boil 45.0 min Hop 6 26.4 IBUs
28.00 g Simcoe [12.30 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 7 26.0 IBUs
28.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 8 0.0 IBUs
1.0 pkg American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml] Yeast 9 -
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35.49 ml] Yeast 10 -
28.00 g Admiral [14.75 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
28.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
28.00 g Simcoe [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 14.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
7.00 g Centennial [9.10 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs
7.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [13.90 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs
7.00 g Simcoe [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 16 0.0 IBUs
Est Original Gravity: 1.078 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 8.9 %
Bitterness: 197.2 IBUs
Est Color: 6.2 SRM 


Mash Steps
Name Description Step Temperature Step Time
Mash Step Add 27.12 l of water at 62.2 C 55.0 C 5 min
Mash Step Heat to 64.0 C over 4 min 64.0 C 10 min
Mash Step Heat to 68.0 C over 4 min 68.0 C 50 min
Mash Step Heat to 72.0 C over 4 min 72.0 C 10 min
Mash Step Heat to 78.0 C over 4 min 78.0 C 10 min


----------



## mofox1 (31/10/15)

Long weekend, so time to bang out some beers. First up, a re-brew of a Pliny inspired IPA. I love how my "bittering" additions are only 20g...

*Lupulin Addiction IPA - Summer '15*
Imperial IPA

*Recipe Specs:*
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.500
Total Hops (g): 620.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.076 (°P): 18.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 8.46 %
Colour (SRM): 6.3 (EBC): 12.4
Bitterness (IBU): 148.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

*Grain Bill:*
6.660 kg Gladfields American Ale Malt (88.8%)
0.250 kg Carared (3.33%)
0.250 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (3.33%)
0.250 kg Wheat Malt (3.33%)
0.090 kg Acidulated Malt (1.2%)

*Kettle Additions:*
10.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.4% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (First Wort) (0.4 g/L)
4.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
10.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
2.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
10.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Leaf (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
100.0 g Chinook Leaf (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (4 g/L)
40.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
40.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)

*Cube Additions:*
50.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2 g/L)
50.0 g Chinook Leaf (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2 g/L)
30.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.2 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (2 g/L)

*Dry Hops:*
60.0 g Centennial Pellet (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)
60.0 g Chinook Pellet (12.3% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2.4 g/L)
50.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop) (2 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Greenbelt


----------



## mofox1 (31/10/15)

idzy said:


> Just did these two. Did the Pliny the Younger first and then the Pliny the Elder as a Partigyle / Second Runnings


Niiice! 'Tis the season?


----------



## idzy (31/10/15)

mofox1 said:


> Niiice! 'Tis the season?


Appears that way!  Also put down 40 litres of Pale and racked the Courage 1914 RIS to the 100 litre barrel. Been a big day.


----------



## mofox1 (31/10/15)

Also going to knock out a somewhat Americanized dry stout. Not really American since it's my own home grown Chinook, but anyway....

*American Dry Stout*
Dry Stout

*Recipe Specs:*
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 4.400
Total Hops (g): 85.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.045 (°P): 11.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.011 (°P): 2.8
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.42 %
Colour (SRM): 36.0 (EBC): 70.9
Bitterness (IBU): 42.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 85
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill:*
3.300 kg Gladfields Ale Malt (75%)
0.500 kg Flaked Barley (11.36%)
0.200 kg Black Malt (4.55%)
0.200 kg Chocolate (4.55%)
0.200 kg Wheat Malt, Roasted Dark (Briess Midnight Wheat) (4.55%)

*Kettle Additions:*
10.0 g Columbus Pellet (13.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
30.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
1.3 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
15.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Cube Additions:*
20.0 g Chinook Leaf (12.3% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (0.4 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 63°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with WLP004 - Irish Ale


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (1/11/15)

Moo-Brew Saison mashing now, recipe from a Beer and Brewer mag.

Pils 71.9%
Pale Wheat 15.6%
Munich 9.4%
Flaked Barley 3.1%

EKG @ 60min to 21IBU
Hallertau and Styrians cube hopped.

Will ferment using WLP-585, Belgian Saison III

Mashed in just after the RWC final finished...might be cubed before SWMBO gets out of bed.


----------



## waggastew (1/11/15)

IPA from the Pour Report (link below). Thought I had stuffed up the mash as my numbers were way low at the start of the boil. Then had a brain flash, the recipe has 650g of cane sugar I had forgotten. Crisis averted.

```
Recipe: STI-1 Single Tap IPA from the Pour Report http://www.thepourreport.com/single-tap-ipa-3-0-recipe-review/
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 28.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l   
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 6.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 67.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.2 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
6.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   2        -             
3.60 kg               Pale Malt (2 Row) US (2.0 SRM)           Grain         3        49.7 %        
1.80 kg               Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM)         Grain         4        24.8 %        
0.60 kg               Munich Malt - 10L (10.0 SRM)             Grain         5        8.3 %         
0.30 kg               Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM)                Grain         6        4.2 %         
0.24 kg               Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (40.0 SRM)    Grain         7        3.3 %         
0.05 kg               Acid Malt (3.0 SRM)                      Grain         8        0.7 %         
4.00 g                Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 30.0 min   Hop           9        3.8 IBUs      
0.65 kg               Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM)         Sugar         10       9.0 %         
1.11 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        11       -             
15.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min     Hop           12       5.1 IBUs      
15.00 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Boil 10.0 min    Hop           13       2.5 IBUs      
85.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  25. Hop           14       25.4 IBUs     
50.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  25.0  Hop           15       19.5 IBUs     
28.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool   Hop           16       9.1 IBUs      
14.00 g               Saaz - Czech [5.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  Hop           17       2.3 IBUs      
2.0 pkg               Safale American  (DCL/Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast         18       -             
1.11 tsp              Yeast Nutrient (Primary 3.0 days)        Other         19       -             
42.00 g               Amarillo [9.20 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days     Hop           20       0.0 IBUs      
40.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days       Hop           21       0.0 IBUs      
14.00 g               Centennial [10.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days  Hop           22       0.0 IBUs      


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 7.25 kg
----------------------------
Name              Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash In           Add 21.70 l of water at 73.2 C          65.0 C        60 min        

Sparge: Batch sparge with 2 steps (3.69l, 18.79l) of 75.6 C water
```


----------



## Midnight Brew (1/11/15)

A quick brew then off to the Public Brewery for refreshments.

Carly's Amber Ale
89.5% Base Malts
10% Crystal Malts
0.5% Chocolate

FWH Magnum
Cube I: Centennial and Chinook to 0.6 ratio with generous dry hop
Cube II: Centennial and Columbus to 0.6 ratio with generous dry hop

Balanced water profile
1047 with Greenbelt down to 1010.


----------



## Danwood (1/11/15)

Their Cellar Door is open at swanky Eastland now too, MB, just in case you weren't aware.


----------



## fraser_john (2/11/15)

Ongoing tuning of this recipe, upped the Vienna to get some more bready malty flavour in it. Going to use yeast that is left over in the bottom of the keg that has just blown, so might see some interesting results out of this batch!

```
Brewing Date: Monday November 02, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       McKenzie Wheat

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          25.00    Wort Size (L):    25.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.90
Anticipated OG:          1.051    Plato:            12.56
Anticipated SRM:           3.8
Anticipated IBU:          14.8
Brewhouse Efficiency:       68 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.051   Plato: 12.56
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  3.98      by Volume:  5.10  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            75.6      RDF         62.9  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 68 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  50.73
Actual Points From Mash:       50.73


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 11.9     0.70 kg.  Vienna Malt                   Germany        1.037      3
 45.8     2.70 kg.  Wheat Malt                    America        1.038      2
 42.4     2.50 kg.  Pilsener                      Germany        1.038      2

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 67.00 g.     Tettnanger Tettnang               Pellet   2.10  14.8  60 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 3068 Weihenstephan Weizen
```


----------



## Midnight Brew (3/11/15)

Using up some leftovers and back to rainwater after last batches efficiency drop. A hop forward summer ale for work breakup and Xmas Day. Never used Vic Secret so looking at what it brings. All late hopping to lock that flavour in and using up some bags of grain and Citra I've had around for yonks.

Blonde Ale IV Summer Ale

70% JW Pils
20% Briess Red X
10% JW Wheat
65/72/78 for 60/10/Raise Bag (Balanced water profile)

No boil hops (a first)
Cube hops: Citra, Ahtanum, Chinook to 19 IBU
Dry Hops: Vic Secret 2g p/L

Wy Greenbelt at 18C
1044 down to 1008


----------



## Dave70 (3/11/15)

Plan to dump this straight onto a 2001 lager yeastcake for something different. 

2.kg pilsner
1.3 kg wheat 
1.kg rye
1. kg light Munich 

Mash at 63.

Bitter with NB - FWH. Then some 15 and 5 minute additions of Hersbrucker and Perle up to about 31 IBU.


----------



## pajs (3/11/15)

menoetes said:


> Sounds nice Pajs, did you use the cherries in the boil or are you adding them directly to the fermenter? Care to post your method? Last time I tried making a cherry beer on a Belgiam Wit yeast it turned out a bit 'meh' but I've not had a lot of success in brewing with fruit thus far...


The basic Dubbel recipe was a tweaked version of Mosher's from Radical Brewing, but with a simpler grain bill. Two kilos of frozen morellos from my backyard tree, stems off, defrosted, then chucked in to the boil for the final minute before flameout. No chilled overnight, then everything tipped into a small fermenter on top of a yeast cake from a Belgian Wit of WLP500. All the spice (coriander, grains of paradise) had been removed from the yeast. I meant to use pectinase enzyme but forgot to add it, so there may be a bit of haze but I'm not that fussed. The ferment kicked and then powered through within a week. Tiny amount of activity still, which I suspect is sugar from the fruit. I'll leave it in the fermenter 2-4 weeks, then rack and bottle.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (3/11/15)

Poor old MrsGrumpy had to work yesterday and today...but I didn't.

Have fine tuned my process so that I can just squeeze a double batch (40l) out.

Just about to sparge on the third double in two days.

40 Litres each of American Brown. A reddish amber pilsner and a nice simple APA that I'll try out Yobs super aroma hop shot in.


----------



## sponge (4/11/15)

Planning the first run on the new brewery (120L 1V recirc) on Saturday after not having brewed since February (moved house and didn't my finger out with the new rig as I sold my old 3V HERMS).

Only planning on a double batch to iron out the kinks, although could push out 4-5 cubes on the new system.

Using some left over/older grain, hops and yeast with it being the first run through and just want to see roughly what efficiency/issues/etc I'll be expecting.

55% pils
41% wheat
4% carapils

EKG @ FWH to 20IBUs

1.050
Wy3944

Cube 1 @ 20'C, Cube 2 @ 16'C with 50g cascade in the cube.


----------



## Fourstar (5/11/15)

Got this bad boy lined up for the weekend. 

I just received shipment of 3.5kg of the latest US 2015 season hops. :beerbang: going to have a play with Azacca, Equinox and Sterling in a Belgo IPA. Used Equinox last year and while i didnt enjoy it that much in an IPA, i can see it lending itself well to some Belgian yeast.

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Belgo IPA
Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 45.00 l 
Boil Size: 56.45 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 4.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 68.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
12.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
6.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
10.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 3 76.9 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4 7.7 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 Grain 5 7.7 % 
0.20 kg Carared (20.0 SRM) Grain 6 1.5 % 
0.80 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 7 6.2 % 
40.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.30 %] - Boil 60. Hop 8 33.8 IBUs 
40.00 g Sterling [12.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 9 26.1 IBUs 
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [16.30 %] - Boil 15. Hop 10 8.4 IBUs 
50.00 g Equinox [13.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Trappist Ale (White Labs #WLP500) [35.49 Yeast 12 - 
60.00 g Azacca [12.20 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Equinox [13.40 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 
30.00 g Sterling [12.60 %] - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body

----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 37.60 l of water at 71.4 C 66.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 0.00 l of water and heat to 73.0 C 73.0 C 10 min 


Notes:
------
1.065 @ 60IBU post dilution

Dry hop 30g:30g Sterling:Azacca Azacca:Equinox into each fermenter


----------



## Coodgee (5/11/15)

Dave70 said:


> Plan to dump this straight onto a 2001 lager yeastcake for something different.
> 
> 2.kg pilsner
> 1.3 kg wheat
> ...


Wow, bravo to that! Nice experimentation going on there. I was actually considering something slightly similar this weekend but ended up going for a Rye PA

53% Marris Otter
17% Munich II
13% Rye
4% caramel Rye
4% dark crystal

40/40/40 Chinook/Simcoe/Mosaic @ 10
50/50/50 dry hop. 

One question - is Rye harder to sparge with than wheat?


----------



## mofox1 (5/11/15)

Coodgee said:


> One question - is Rye harder to sparge with than wheat?


Can be - but not at 13% (c'mon - more more more!)... judicious use of rice hulls when using > 25% is a Good Idea(TM).

Just make sure you mill the bastards properly, they're thinner than barley and you'll either need to adjust the crush or run them through a couple or so times.

I like the dry hop regime, btw. What was the expected OG?


----------



## Dan Pratt (5/11/15)

Sunday Simcoe Ale

1052
1010
40 Ibu
10 EBC

67% Maris Otter
30% Pilsner
3% Carared

Mashed overnight for 6hrs at 20c then ramped up to 66c for 90mins, should be ready to pull the malt pipe when I wake up.

90minute boil

Simcoe @ 90mins = 21ibu
Simcoe @ 30mins = 16 Ibu
Simcoe @ whirlpool = 3 Ibu

Fermented with English Ale 002 @ 18c

Dry hop with Simcoe 3g/L 

Should have a nice firm bitterness with the 90 and 30min additions.

Ramping up the sulphate to 300ppm which is typical for my beers, pH during the mash @ 5.3

Carbonated lower volumes to 2.0


----------



## Coodgee (6/11/15)

mofox1 said:


> Can be - but not at 13% (c'mon - more more more!)... judicious use of rice hulls when using > 25% is a Good Idea(TM).
> 
> Just make sure you mill the bastards properly, they're thinner than barley and you'll either need to adjust the crush or run them through a couple or so times.
> 
> I like the dry hop regime, btw. What was the expected OG?


1055 for en expected ABV of 5.3%. That's about as heavy as I want a beer to be in terms of the ABV %. 

I've never used Mosaic or Chinook before so looking forward to it. I'm considering adding 10 grams of each at flame out or when the wort cools to < 80 degrees and drying hopping the rest.


----------



## sponge (7/11/15)

sponge said:


> Planning the first run on the new brewery (120L 1V recirc) on Saturday after not having brewed since February (moved house and didn't my finger out with the new rig as I sold my old 3V HERMS).
> 
> Only planning on a double batch to iron out the kinks, although could push out 4-5 cubes on the new system.
> 
> ...


Well.. after thinking I had the grain bag lifted enough with the hoist to be off the elements, after about 5min into the mash I smelt some burning. 

Grain bag burnt with a nice big hole in it.. in the bin she goes along with the grain.

Luckily I also had a 'malt pipe' made up from an unused pot previously and started again. So I've had to modify the recipe slightly to make do with grains I had on hand.

60% pils
20% wheat
16% vienna
4% carapils

Plus a couple of photos of the new brewery with the bag and the malt pipe. Still have some cleaning to do though and organise my power cables a little better, but a lot more workable after a mid-week clean.


----------



## Tahoose (7/11/15)

mofox1 said:


> Can be - but not at 13% (c'mon - more more more!)... judicious use of rice hulls when using > 25% is a Good Idea(TM).
> 
> Just make sure you mill the bastards properly, they're thinner than barley and you'll either need to adjust the crush or run them through a couple or so times.
> 
> I like the dry hop regime, btw. What was the expected OG?


Brewed a rye pale ale the other night 

50ltr batch 

Jw trad ale 80.5%
Rye 13% 
Crystal 6%
Choc 0.5%

Vic secret for 15ibu fwh 
Equal amounts of centennial and cascade for 15ibu cube hopped. 
Will get a healthy cascade dry hop also.

Adjusted my mill to .38 down from the normal 0.9. Haven't had a problem with rye before but depends on your system.


----------



## Mardoo (7/11/15)

Brewed two Vienna Lagers with MartinOC today, one on the HERMS at 40l and one BIAB at 34 liters. Both the same recipe (100% Wey Vienna, Hersbrucker to 25 IBU - although we needed a touch up from Magnum due to the Hersbrucker being only 1.7% and deciding at the last minute to do the second batch). The HERMS batch was triple decocted, the other was BIAB step mashed, same steps, same minerals, etc. Hopefully we'll get a good picture of whatever flavour difference decoction makes. In an ideal world we would have done a third with Melanoidin to imitate decoction flavours, but we were both pretty happy to come out with 2 different worts for comparison. Mine will be fermented on the same yeast, and hopefully simultaneously in the same fridge.

A very good day was had indeed, despite a very blocked pump due to a collapsed false bottom. We learned something pretty interesting in that it appeared that a high water:grain ratio was responsible for the collapsed bottom due to increased suction. When we took out one of the decoctions the bottom collapsed and the pump blocked. Once we got that cleared up and took out another decoction there were signs that the resulting increase in water:grain was contributing to an increase in suction. Sort of counter intuitive. I may, however, leave further testing to someone who will enjoy unsticking mashes and dismantling their HERMS and pump to clean them, mid-mash.

Good fun, all over though!


----------



## Dan Pratt (9/11/15)

Planning for this weekend if I can get the rain water needed to make the beer.

New World Lager 2

OG 1.040
FG 1.008
IBU 20
EBC 6

98% Pilsner Malt
2% Acidulated Malt

Water profile is all very close to about 5ppm for all minerals


Mashed @ 62c for 90mins ( NWL1 was for 120mins and it reached terminal gravity of 1.004 )

90min boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 15Ibu
Simcoe/Centennial @ 5mins = 5ibu

Fermented with 2.5Lt Starter of WLP802 Czech Bud Lager Yeast @ 10c - pitched @ 4c and raise temp for ferment. after 7-10days increase to 16c for rest phase before cold crash and lagering.


----------



## contrarian (9/11/15)

Just got this up to boil. 

Christmas smoked porter. 

Maris otter 55%
Brown malt 10%
Amber malt 10%
Smoked malt 10%
Abbey 5%
Shepard's delight 5%
Chocolate 5%

OG 1.060

20 IBU magnum at 60min
15 IBU styrian goldings at 15min

Yeast, probably s-04

Might soak some oak dominoes in port or scotch and add to secondary. 

Hopefully will taste good with Christmas cake!


----------



## SBOB (9/11/15)

Put this one on yesterday.. Had a couple of issues (like my hook on the basket I use to hold my BIAB bag coming loose and the lot splashing back into the urn) and missed the numbers a bit because I didnt do a mash out like normal... but hopefully it turns into a decent hoppy american wheat (verging in IPA)
Probably should have loaded the hops up later in the boil but it is what it is 


*Style: American Wheat*
ABV: 5.4% 

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056
IBU's (Tinseth): 35
Bitterness to Gravity Ratio: 0.62
Colour: 11.5 EBC = 5.8 SRM

Mash: 90 mins at 66 C = 150.8 F
Boil: 90 min

*The Grain Bill *
45.5% Wey Pilsner (3 EBC = 1.5 SRM) 2481 grams 
45.5% Wey Wheat (4 EBC = 2 SRM) 2481 grams 
4.5% Munich I (12 EBC = 6.1 SRM) 248 grams 
4.5% CaraMunich I (80 EBC = 40.6 SRM) 248 grams

*The Hop Bill*
30.9 IBU Simcoe Pellets (13%AA) 21.5 grams at 90 mins
2.1 IBU Galaxy Pellets (14.5%AA) 32.3 grams at 1 mins
2 IBU Citra Pellets (14%AA) 32.3 grams at 1 mins

Galaxy Pellets (14.5%AA) 32.3 grams (Dry Hopped)
Citra Pellets (14%AA) 32.3 grams (Dry Hopped)


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/11/15)

Doing another brew day on Saturday, this one is a first for me - an IPA. I hope I have enough Centennial hops, otherwise I'll have to substitute those ones with something else (will check the freezer tomorrow), but this is what I've come up with so far. I basically just created a pale ale like I normally would but made it stronger. It's an experiment really but if my past experiments are anything to go by, it should turn out pretty well.

Type: All Grain
Batch Size: 25.00 l
Boil Size: 34.14 l
Boil Time: 75 min
End of Boil Vol: 28.08 l
Final Bottling Vol: 24.00 l
Equipment: Electric Urn (10 Gal/40 L) - BIAB
Efficiency: 72.50 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 78.3 %

*Ingredients*

6.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 94.2 %
0.400 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 5.8 %
Mashed at 65-66C for 90 minutes

20.00 g Mosaic {11.70 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 3 25.2 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 4 10.2 IBUs
30.00 g Mosaic {11.70 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 5 11.9 IBUs
30.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 6 7.0 IBUs
30.00 g Mosaic {11.70 %} - Steep/Whirlpool 15.0 min Hop 7 8.2 IBUs
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 8 -
30.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs
30.00 g Mosaic {11.70 %} - Dry Hop 0.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs


*Gravity, Alcohol Content and Color*

Est Original Gravity: 1.063 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 6.7 %
Bitterness: 62.5 IBUs
Est Color: 19.6 EBC


----------



## sponge (12/11/15)

Looking to cube a few different brews out of a brew day.

Base wort;

100% MO to 1.045
Willamette @ FWH to ~18IBUs

55/63/68/72'C
10/45/10/10min

Cube 1 (lager) - 10% sugar, fermented with either 2042 or 2005 @ 10'C

Cube 2 (APA) - 5% xtal, cube hopped with mosaic to 30IBUs (+ 2g/L dry hop), fermented with 1968 @ 18'C

Cube 3 (porter) - 5% dark xtal, 5% choc, 3% spec b, 2% midnight wheat, cube hopped with willamette to 30IBUs, fermented with 1968 @ 20'C. Maybe a little bit of port-soaked oak as well..


----------



## SBOB (12/11/15)

sponge said:


> Looking to cube a few different brews out of a brew day.
> 
> Base wort;
> 
> ...


How do you achieve the sugar/spec grain additions to a common base wort?


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/15)

sponge said:


> Looking to cube a few different brews out of a brew day.
> 
> Base wort;
> 
> ...


Cube 'grained'? I was happily corrected on the feasibility of this a lil while ago.

Looks like a fecking awesome way to get all those different beers out of the one brew day!!


----------



## sponge (12/11/15)

SBOB said:


> How do you achieve the sugar/spec grain additions to a common base wort?





mofox1 said:


> Cube 'grained'? I was happily corrected on the feasibility of this a lil while ago.
> 
> Looks like a fecking awesome way to get all those different beers out of the one brew day!!


Just steeped spec malts and added the liquor to the cube.

A great way to get a range of beers out of a single sesh.


----------



## jaypes (12/11/15)

Angry Man clone
MO + Amarillo SMASH


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/15)

sponge said:


> Just steeped spec malts and added the liquor to the cube.
> 
> A great way to get a range of beers out of a single sesh.


Fair nuff - do you take wort from the kettle or just use water? Any post-boil of the steeped liquor?


----------



## sponge (12/11/15)

I've only used warm water (just like a normal steep) rather than boiling kettle wort and haven't bothered to boil before adding it to the cube.

Haven't had an issue thus far. I guess I could always run off some wort from the kettle and cool it down first, but is easy enough just using water from my HLT around the mid 60's.


----------



## DU99 (12/11/15)

*experimental Hop* (American Pale Ale)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 7.3 (EBC): 14.4
Bitterness (IBU): 35.6 (Average)

72.95% Pale Ale Malt
18.9% Wheat Malt
5.9% Caramunich I
2.24% Gladfield Toffee Malt

0.9 g/L Cascade (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Crosby Idaho Experimental #4 H (7.5% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
1.2 g/L Crosby Idaho Experimental #4 H (7.5% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 68°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with Danstar Nottingham

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*getting floral/lemon citrus flavours...*


----------



## menoetes (13/11/15)

Double brew week,

*Edelweiss Ale* _- a retake on a classic SMASH_

OG: 1.049
Est. FG: 1.012
IBUs: 33.1
ABV: 4.8%

25% Briess Pale Ale Malt
75% Weyermann Vienna Malt

Centennial (USA) 100g 2014 crop 9.6%AA @ 60min to 21.9 IBUs
Centennial (USA) 100g 2014 crop 9.6%AA @ 15min to 11.1 IBUs
Centennial (USA) 100g 2014 crop 9.6%AA @ flameout - _25g in this case_

1.5g of Brewtan B added to kettle before mash in.
1.5g of Brewtan B + 5g of Brewbrite + 5g of Yeast Nutrient added @ 5min

Simple Mash; Mashed in @ 65'c for 60min then mashed out @ 77'c

Mangrove Jack's Craft Series U.S. West Coast Yeast M44 rehydrated and pitched @ 18'c

&​​*Otterman IPA* 

OG: 1.051
Est. FG: 1.013
IBUs: 42.3
ABV: 4.9%

82% Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt
8% Bairds Medium Crystal Caramel Malt
5% Bairds Amber Malt
5% Bairds Soft Red Wheat Malt (Torrified Wheat Malt)

Chinook (USA) 100g 2013 Crop 13.0%AA 3.8% Beta @ 25min to 23 IBUs
Nelson Sauvin (NZ) 100g 2013 Crop 13.0% AA @ 15min to 13.5 IBUs
Cascade (USA) 100g 2013 crop 7.6%AA  @ 5min to 5.8 IBUs

1.5g of Brewtan B added to kettle before mash in.
1.5g of Brewtan B + 5g of Brewbrite + 5g of Yeast Nutrient added @ 5min

Mashed in at 54'c for 15min then raised it to 67'c for 60min then I took my eyes off the thermometer for two minutes and ended up mashing out a bit too high at 80'c.

Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Burton Union Yeast M79 rehydrated and pitched @ 20'c, then I adjusted the brewfridge to drop down to 18'c over the next few hours.

_NOTE: The smell of the Otterman IPA boiling was nuts! That very strong 'warm weetbix' smell I will always associate with the XXXX brewery in milton - having lived not far from it as a child. It's not a mental association I want to make; between XXXX and my own delicious homebrew but my more ration parts tell me not to sweat it, it's just this particular wort boiling._

_You could easily smell it out of the street! I don't think my brewing has ever smelled that strong. SWMBO powered through it with nary a nag like a champ  _


----------



## Kingy (14/11/15)

Mashing in now double batch
AIPA
Digital timers are great to wake up to near mash in temp


OG 1.066
FG 1.012
IBU 55

Pale malt 88.61%
Carapils 5.70%
Munich 1 4.43%
Caramunich 2 1.27%

Magnum 60gm 40min
Centennial 60gm flameout
Simcoe. 60gm at whirlpool 
Cascade 60gm dry hop ?days


----------



## droid (15/11/15)

APA today
1047
1008
5.02%
37ibu

American ale malt 95%
5% light crystal 
55/63/67/72/76
5/10/60/20/10
Magnum to bitter 27ibu
Mosaic @20 for 10ibu
1/2 g/l mosaic at 0
1/2 g/l mosaic @ whirpool
1g/l dry hopped

Maybe a bit light on for hops however the mash looks to be much thicker than antisipated

Bloody westy pup decided to use the crushed grain as her bed all in the space of packing up the drill and mill. She gets into everything!!!


----------



## Curly79 (15/11/15)

Oh shit! I think I would have footed It in the arse before I had time to take a photo mate.


----------



## Curly79 (15/11/15)

Hair of the dog APA ?


----------



## Helles (15/11/15)

Yesterday 
95 lts of Blonde No chilled 
@ 1.055
17 kgs JW Ale
3 Kg Wheat 
3 Kg Honey going primary 
70 g Warrior FWH 
150 g Mandarina cube hopped 
50 g Sorachi Ace in one cube 

And 

90 lts of APA No chilled 
@1.063

2kg JW Vienna 
2 kg Amber 
2 kgs Wheat 
3 kgs Munich 
11kgs JW Ale
100g Warrior FWH
200g Simcoe cube hopped 
200g Cascade cube hopped


----------



## paulyman (15/11/15)

droid said:


> APA today
> 1047
> 1008
> 5.02%
> ...


Mine thankfully can't fit in the bucket. But I did find her head in the bucket munching on some grain a few brews back when i got back to the brew rig after I'd gone to pack up the mill. Can't blame her really, it is delicious freshly milled.


----------



## mofox1 (15/11/15)

paulyman said:


> Mine thankfully can't fit in the bucket. But I did find her head in the bucket munching on some grain a few brews back when i got back to the brew rig after I'd gone to pack up the mill. Can't blame her really, it is delicious freshly milled.


Efficiency drop?


----------



## technobabble66 (15/11/15)

Curly79 said:


> Oh shit! I think I would have footed It in the arse before I had time to take a photo mate.


But she's sooooooo cute!!
:lol:


----------



## idzy (15/11/15)

Westvleteren 12 Clone (No Chill)

Belgian Dark Strong Ale (18 E)
Batch Size: 140.00 l
Boil Size: 155.27 l
Boil Time: 90 min
End of Boil Vol: 145.60 l
Final Bottling Vol: 140.00 l
Fermentation: Ale, Two Stage

Date: 04 Nov 2015
Brewer: Idzy
Asst Brewer: 
Equipment: Collaboration (271+150)
Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %

47.50 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Bel (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 79.2 % 
5.89 kg Caramunich Malt (56.0 SRM) Grain 2 9.8 % 
2.95 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 3 4.9 % 
1.26 kg Caraaroma (130.0 SRM) Grain 4 2.1 % 
0.98 kg Special B Malt (180.0 SRM) Grain 5 1.6 % 
0.49 kg Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM) Grain 6 0.8 % 

Mash Step Add 390.71 l of water at 35.9 C 35.0 C 15 min 
Mash Step Heat to 50.0 C over 4 min 50.0 C 15 min 
Mash Step Heat to 57.0 C over 4 min 57.0 C 15 min 
Mash Step Heat to 63.0 C over 4 min 63.0 C 90 min 
Mash Step Heat to 74.0 C over 4 min 74.0 C 15 min 

100.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 7 22.2 IBUs 
150.00 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.00 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 8 6.4 IBUs 
150.00 g Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 5.6 IBUs 
2.75 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5.0 mins) Other 10 - 

1.0 pkg Trappist High Gravity (Wyeast Labs #3787) [124.21 ml] Yeast 12 - 
0.90 kg D-180 Candi Syrup (180.0 SRM) (180.0 SRM) Sugar 13 1.5 % 
1.00 kg Candi Sugar

To be aged in Bourbon Barrel


----------



## Kingy (15/11/15)

Damn that's some big figures there Idzy.


----------



## mofox1 (15/11/15)

idzy said:


> Westvleteren 12 Clone (No Chill)
> 
> Date: 04 Nov 2015


Yar... I was thinking you should have had better things to do with your time, until I saw the date was pre-last week. 

Unless you're packing a *100kW* herms element I don't know about, how the hell did you heat almost 400L from 35 to 50 deg in 4 min? :blink:


----------



## Weizguy (16/11/15)

> APA today
> 
> 
> Bloody westy pup decided to use the crushed grain as her bed all in the space of packing up the drill and mill. She gets into everything!!!
> ...


Looks like that's one beer that needs no more dog.

Yesterday, I made the 42 litre batch of Dampfbier.

Dampfbier Mk II
Brew Type: All Grain Date: 15-11-15
Style: Dampfbier Brewer: Seth
Batch Size: 42.00 L
Boil Volume: 48.6 L Boil Time: 60 min
Brewhouse Efficiency: 90.0 % Equipment: Seth - 75 litre Techni-Ice Esky and 80 litre kettle

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU
4.9 kg Premium Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 69.6 %
2.1 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 30.4 %
40 gm Perle [6.80%] (45 min) Hops
30.00 gm Hallertauer Mittelfrueh [4.0%] (5 min) (boil) Hops -
1 Pkgs Weihenstephan Weizen (Wyeast Labs #3638) [Starter 1500 ml] Yeast-Wheat

Beer Profile
Original Gravity: 1.048 SG
Estimated Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Color: 9.5 EBC (5.9-15.8 EBC) Color [color]
Bitterness: 18.2 IBU
Estimated Alcohol by Volume: 5.2 %


----------



## Bridges (16/11/15)

Awesome weather Monday in the backyard Ale
83% Pale Ale
12% Munich 1
2.5% Carapils
2.5% Wheat 

Magnum @ 60min
Cascade and Falconers Flight @ 10min
Cascade and Falconers Flight @ 0min
to 40 IBU

Step mash as per speidels recipe on their site. 
mash in @ 38* 
raise to 62* for 40
raise to 72* for 25
raise to 78* for 10

Mash out sparge etc
Awesome!


----------



## Bridges (16/11/15)

24 litres @ 1.054 later SHIT YEAH!!!


----------



## Judanero (17/11/15)

**Impromptu Pseudo Cream ale *_(23L batch No Chill) _Mid-boil at the moment.

2.2kg Heidelberg
700g Best Munich
200g Carapils
170g Puffed corn
4g CaCl
1kg Dex (added to boil)
May add 250ml of maple syrup to cube, still undecided

Mash at 65 for 60

15g Willamette(5%AA) & 20g Pacifica (5.4%AA) @ 60

60 min boil

Will be using Wyeast 1084-Irish Ale at low ferment temp.. ~ 16c

*- This beer is more or less for the xmas relatives and to build up a big amount of yeast for a RIS.


----------



## TheWiggman (19/11/15)

```
While playing golf with a friend I'll be spending Christmas with this year, he suggested I put on the brews for the gathering in town (20-odd people). After some deliberation I thought why not a Christmas Ale? My recipe called for 6.8% and 3 months ageing, so I knocked back the ABV and spices so it will be drinkable for the 25th. I hope. First time I've added spices to a beer so I'm keen to see how this one plays out. Will also bottle some stubbies for the crew at work for a parting X-mas gift.
Brew went well overall. Star anise, cinnamon and nutmeg - struth, that smell. Felt like St. Nick was standing behind me and I could hear to crack of bon bons. If it turns out to be rubbish at least I've got a swag of people helping to polish off the keg.

Recipe: Christmoose Ale	TYPE: All Grain
Style: Christmas/Winter Specialty Spice Beer
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 24.1 EBC		SRM RANGE: 9.8-98.5 EBC
IBU: 21.4 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 0.0-70.0 IBUs
OG: 1.049 SG		OG RANGE: 1.030-1.110 SG
FG: 1.010 SG		FG RANGE: 1.005-1.025 SG
BU:GU: 0.441		Calories: 427.1 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.0 %		
EE%: 82.00 %	Batch: 23.00 l      Boil: 29.96 l	BT: 75 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   1        -             
2.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   2        -             
2.00 g                Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 mins)      Water Agent   3        -             

Total Grain Weight: 4.690 kg	Total Hops: 65.00 g oz.
---MASH/STEEP PROCESS------MASH PH:5.40 ------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.600 kg              Pale (Traditional Ale) Malt - JW (6.9 EB Grain         4        76.8 %        
0.410 kg              Biscuit Malt (50.0 EBC)                  Grain         5        8.7 %         
0.280 kg              Munich I Malt - Weyermann (15.0 EBC)     Grain         6        6.0 %         
0.180 kg              Crystal - Joe White (147.0 EBC)          Grain         7        3.8 %         
0.100 kg              Crystal, Dark - Barret Burston (250.0 EB Grain         8        2.1 %         
0.100 kg              Wheat, Torrified - Bairds (3.5 EBC)      Grain         9        2.1 %         
0.020 kg              Carafa Special III - Weyermann (1034.3 E Grain         10       0.4 %         


Name                 Description                             Step Temperat Step Time     
Protein Rest         Add 17.07 l of water at 58.4 C          55.0 C        30 min        
Saccharification     Heat to 66.0 C over 15 min              66.0 C        60 min        
Mash Out             Heat to 78.0 C over 15 min              78.0 C        15 min        

---SPARGE PROCESS---
Fly sparge with 20.58 l water at 75.6 C

---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.039 SG	Est OG: 1.049 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
21.00 g               Goldings, East Kent [5.70 %] - Boil 75.0 Hop           11       14.6 IBUs     
22.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 15.0 mi Hop           12       6.9 IBUs      
4.00 g                Anise, Star (Boil 10.0 mins)             Spice         13       -             
1.50 Items            Cinnamon Stick (Boil 10.0 mins)          Spice         14       -             
0.75 tsp              Ground nutmeg (Boil 10.0 mins)           Spice         15       -             
22.00 g               Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop           16       0.0 IBUs
```


----------



## Coodgee (19/11/15)

third iteration of my galaxy pale ale that was originally a popular recipe from the database. this one replaces the BB ale malt with golden promise, the munich with carapils, and adds 10 grams of mosaic into the mix to get a bit more complexity in the flavour.



3.50 kg Ale Malt - Golden Promise (6.3 EBC)
0.80 kg Wheat Malt - Barrett Burston (3.2 EBC)
0.20 kg Wheat, Flaked (3.2 EBC)
0.10 kg carapils (3.5 EBC)

5.00 g Magnum [11.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min
20.00 g Galaxy [13.90 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 min
10.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 10.0 min
70.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 3.0 Days

West Coast IPA (WYEAST #WY1217PC)


----------



## mofox1 (20/11/15)

Couplo cubes of a red, just about to kick off the boil.

*Irish Red*
Irish Red Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Total Grain (kg): 8.510
Total Hops (g): 105.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.044 (°P): 11.0
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.03 %
Colour (SRM): 15.4 (EBC): 30.3
Bitterness (IBU): 25.4 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 80
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
6.350 kg Gladfields Ale Malt (74.62%)
1.200 kg Vienna (14.1%)
0.330 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (3.88%)
0.300 kg Carabohemian Malt (3.53%)
0.180 kg Roasted Barley (Simpsons) (2.12%)
0.150 kg Acidulated Malt (1.76%)

*Kettle additions*
----------------
85.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.8 g/L)
2.5 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
8.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

*Cube additions*
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.5% Alpha) @ 80deg (0.4 g/L)

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 19°C with WLP004 - Irish Ale


----------



## goatchop41 (20/11/15)

Sessionable summer/pale ale to test out topaz and melba hops - never used either.

9.5L batch; BIAB; no-chill
OG: 1.040
FG: ~1.010
ABV: 3.95%
IBU (Tinseth): ~25 

Mashed 30 min @ 63, 30 min @ 38
~20min boil

80% JW ale malt
10% wheat malt
5% C20
5% carapils

9.3g topaz (16.5%) @ 5 mins (calculated @20mins IBUs)
9.3g melba (10.3%) @ 5 mins (calculated @20mins IBUs)
5g topaz once temp <80C (in cube)
5g melba once temp <80C (in cube)
10g topaz dry hop (2 days)
10g melba dry hop (2 days)

Slurry of WLP090 used


----------



## fraser_john (21/11/15)

```
Oatmeal Stout 2015

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          27.00    Wort Size (L):     27.00
Total Grain (kg):         6.55
Anticipated OG:          1.050    Plato:             12.49
Anticipated SRM:          37.8
Anticipated IBU:          28.1
Brewhouse Efficiency:       68 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 71.8     4.70 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  9.9     0.65 kg.  Flaked Oats                   America        1.033      2
  6.1     0.40 kg.  Crystal - Dark                Great Britian  1.034    121
  3.1     0.20 kg.  Golden Naked Oats             Britain        1.033     10
  4.6     0.30 kg.  Chocolate Malt                Belgium        1.030    500
  4.6     0.30 kg.  Weyermann Carafa Special I    Germany        1.036    482

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 31.00 g.     Amarillo Gold                     Pellet   9.30  28.1  60 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis S-04 SafAle English Ale
```


----------



## Kingy (21/11/15)

Triple smash beer
Og1.050
27ibu
Maris otter 100%
60gms cascade at 45min and flame out 
Dry hop 60gms 7 days.


----------



## A3k (21/11/15)

I made a double batch lager yesterday into two cubes. 1 will be a Munich Helles-ish beer and the other a kinda New World Pilsner.
Cubes thrown in the pool after 10 mins of hot contact. Cools down fast.

Main Batch:
47L
1.048
22IBU
Mash Temps:
64C 30mins
70C 30mins (10min ramp up with HERMS)
78C 10mins (10min ramp up with HERMS)

8.5kg Joe White Pilsner Malt
0.2kg Weyermann Melanoidin
35g Motueka (B Saaz) @ 60min
27.8g Motueka (B Saaz) @ 30min
4 packs of S-189


Batch 1 (24L of Helles at 22IBU):
Leave as is, Ferment with S-189

Batch 2 (23L of New World Pils @ 32 IBU)
4L Mini Boil of the following:
25gm Riwaka @ 30
15gm Riwaka @ 5
Ferment with S-189


----------



## VP Brewing (21/11/15)

Did my first brew on my almost complete 1.5V system (1V plus HERMS) this morning. 
Everything worked good, I just need to upgrade my temp controller to a PID for more accuracy (current one was set on 65 and it would turn on when it dropped to 64 and turn off at 66) and make a better stand. 

44L batch
1.050

95% Marris Otter
5% Crystal 60L

20g Challenger @ 60

Cube 1
40g EKG
20g Challenger
Dry hop 50g EKG
Will ferment with wyeast 1275 Thames valley

Cube 2
30g Centennial 
30g Amarillo 
Dry hop 30g of each
Wyeast 1272


----------



## Tahoose (22/11/15)

Nice spilt batch there,

Big batch saison, yesterday.

Brewed a bit over gravity and will dilute down pre- ferment.

Endstate will be 140ltrs of saison at 1:040 and 20ibus will carbonate towards to high side.

"Don't fear the foam"
80% pils
12.5% Munich
5% wheat
2.5% carapils 

Herkules fwh @90 mins
EKG @20mins

Belle Saison.


----------



## Weizguy (22/11/15)

FWIW, I thought I'd post this story here.
Hunter United Brewers (HUB) made a batch of Barleywine at Potters Brewhouse on 2013 and cubed the resultant wort.
I pitched my wort in May this year, so the cube was not very young.
Bottling today and my gravity is down to 1.002. Most other HUB guys only got down to 1.028 or slightly higher.
My Barleywine was pitched onto a load of W1272 (Ameican ALe II - yeast cake from an APA).
With Refractometer reading of 10.2, that calculates out to 13.3% ABV, assuming O.G. was about 1.103 (based in final refractometer and hydrometer readings)
The brew has been sitting in my bedroom in a plastic tub, housing the 26 litre stainless steel Brew Bucket.The plastic tub was in case the fermentation got out of control.
So, you see the trick to these strong ales and Barleywines seems to be an extended fermentation cycle with a hungry, healthy yeast culture.
Bottling into smaller bottles of about 250- 375 ml volume, with a low carbonation charge, say 1.8 vol CO2.


----------



## sstacey (22/11/15)

Les, did you have it in the primary on the yeast cake since May or did you transfer to another container off the yeast to clear before bottling?


----------



## sponge (27/11/15)

Looking at a MoonDog pash rash (redskin) stout clone for a local brew comp tomorrow.

40% american ale
37% pale
10% munich
5% toffee
5% RB
3% caramunich

Galaxy @ FWH

Wy1968

~60 redskins in one 25L cube
~800g skittles in another 25L cube (a group of mates have been asking for a skittle beer for a couple of years now so am brewing it for them for a trivia night next month)

1.087
30IBUs

Should be interesting to say the least..


----------



## Bridgey23 (27/11/15)

sponge said:


> Looking at a MoonDog pash rash (redskin) stout clone for a local brew comp tomorrow.
> 
> 40% american ale
> 37% pale
> ...


Sounds good would love to know how it turns out. I really like the Ogden Nash's Pash Rash Imperial Redskins Stout. 
Moon Dog do some interesting beers. Well worth a visit if your in Melbourne and like trying something different. 

Don't know if it makes any difference to your recipe but the redskins go into the boil at moon dog. 

Hope it turns out well.


----------



## sponge (27/11/15)

Yeah, I know they go into the boil but since I'm wanting to split up the batch I decided on throwing them into the cube. Hopefully it won't make too much of a difference as they should get mixed reasonably well when transferring to the cube. I might even throw a bit of boiling water in to the cube prior to filling to help melt them down a bit, but they seem to melt fairly easily so I think the transfer will mix/melt them sufficiently.

Love the MD beers and would be awesome to visit the brewery next time I'm down that way.


----------



## Dan Pratt (27/11/15)

100th ALL GRAIN Brew! :super:

Brewing this with a mate who introduced me to brewing.

*American Wheat Ale*

OG - 1.042
FG - 1.008
IBU - 20
EBC - 9
Vol - 20Lt
Eff - 75%

60% Pilsner
38% Wheat
2% Acidulated

Mashed @ 64c/45mins

Boil 60mins

Simcoe, Citra & Centennial @ 10m = 20ibu

Fermented with BRY-97 @ 18c

Dry Hopped with 14g each of Simcoe, Citra & Centennial for 3-5days

Carbonated to 2.8vol

Water treated to 300ppm sulphate, 60ppm Chloride, 150ppm Calcium, pH @ 5.3



_Hello Summer!!! :icon_drool2: _


----------



## bigmacthepunker (27/11/15)

Congrats Pratty. I'm still a long way off at 21 AG brews. Enjoy.
Loving my Seppo Rye PA ATM. Go the rye.
Cheers
Bigmac


----------



## sponge (27/11/15)

Do quad batches of different final beers (cube hopped/spec malts/yeast) count as 4 brews? h34r:


----------



## Weizguy (27/11/15)

SPS said:


> Les, did you have it in the primary on the yeast cake since May or did you transfer to another container off the yeast to clear before bottling?


Probably should have racked it, but I didn't... although there is no nasty yeast character.


----------



## paulyman (27/11/15)

Hopefully doing a double brew tomorrow to get ready for our local case swap and competitions.

1. Simple Sour Beer

50% Gladfield Pilsner
50% Wheat

5 IBU Tettanger @60

2. Hop Thief 7 Clone

84% Gladfield Ale
10% Gladfield Munich
4% Gladfield light crystal
2% Roast Barley (Shit I knew I forgot something at the LHBS today, so I guess I'll be steeping extract style and adding at pitch)

15g Cascade @60
35g Casade and 30g Mosaic @whirpool for 20 (Don't have any Simcoe)
Dry Hop to 5g/L with Galaxy and Mosaic

Estimated OG 1.050 ish (steep will drop it ever so slightly), EBC 28, IBU 40 ish (No Chill)


----------



## droid (28/11/15)

going for banana wheat, thanks for the help Les and Grant

Brew Method: All Grain
Style Name: Weissbier
Boil Time: 90 min
Batch Size: 50 liters (fermentor volume)
Boil Size: 60 liters
Boil Gravity: 1.043
Efficiency: 77.5% (brew house)
STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.051
Final Gravity: 1.013
ABV (standard): 5.05%
IBU (tinseth): 13.5
SRM (morey): 4.5
FERMENTABLES:
6.5 kg - German - Wheat Malt (60.2%)
1 kg - Rice Hulls (9.3%)
1.5 kg - German - Pilsner (13.9%)
0.3 kg - German - Caramel Wheat (2.8%)
1.5 kg - Corn Sugar - Dextrose (13.9%)
HOPS:
40 g - Hallertau Mittelfruh, Type: Pellet, AA: 3, Use: Boil for 45 min, IBU: 5.97
40 g - Hallertau Mittelfruh, Type: Pellet, AA: 3, Use: Boil for 20 min, IBU: 3.94
20 g - Hallertau Mittelfruh, Type: Pellet, AA: 3, Use: Whirlpool for 0 min at 100 °C, IBU: 3.6
MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 30 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 30 L, at end pull out 10ltrs = 30% (25-30%) of thick mash
2) Temperature, Temp: 62 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 6 L, thick mash at 62
3) Temperature, Temp: 30 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 24 L, thin mash kept @ 30
4) Temperature, Temp: 40 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 30 L, mixed back together and combined to acheive 40C
5) Temperature, Temp: 72 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 30 L, until no iodine
6) Sparge, Temp: 78 C, Time: 30 min, Amount: 57 L, mash out

YEAST:
Wyeast - Weihenstephan Weizen 3068

NOTES:
750ml starter will be an underpitch of 20% which should create a lot of banana combined with high ferment temp, split mash and dextrose. shouldn't have included the hulls in the fermentables so the fermentable % is slightly higher for each


----------



## paulyman (28/11/15)

Adjusted the order of the brew day above. Did the Hop Thief 7 clone first. Now heating strike water for the Simple Sour, added 5% Gladfield Redback and decided I'm going to overgravity brew to get 2 15L cubes that I can dilute to 20L each. One will be the base for the sour and One I'll add 50g of Galaxy to the cube and ferment as an American Wheat, maybe dry hop with some Amarillo and Cascade.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (28/11/15)

2. Hop Thief 7 Clone

I like the look of that. might give one a go. No mosaic though, galaxy will have to do.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (29/11/15)

Azacca Summer Ale cubed this morning.

92% Maris Otter
8% Torrefied wheat.
64C for 90minutes BIAB. OG: 1.050

Azacca at 60min, flameout and in the cube, estimated 40IBU
Will ferment using BRY-97.

First time using Azacca, looking forward to seeing how it turns out.


----------



## menoetes (30/11/15)

Another double brew week and since I'll be away over Christmas (and consequently not brewing) I figured; why not put down a couple of Lagers now so they can do their thing while I'm away?

*Vienna Lager*

OG: 1.052
Est. FG: 1.013
IBUs: 24.9
ABV: 5.1%

95% Weyermann Vienna Malt
5% Weyermann Caramunich Malt Type 2

Hops Tettnang (GER) 2014 Crop AA 2.1% @ 60min to 16.5 IBUs 
Hops Magnum (GER) 2014 Crop 11.7%AA @ 60min to 8.4 IBUs

1.5g of Brewtan B added to kettle before mash in.

Mashed @ 54'c for 12min, 64'c for 45min then raised to 72'c for 15min, mashed out at 78'c.

3 x Mangrove Jack's Craft Series Bohemian Lager M84 packs - rehydrated and pitched @ 12'c

&​
*Dois Amigos Cerveza*

OG: 1.046
Est. FG: 1.011
IBUs: 20.0
ABV: 4.6%

65% Gladfield Pilsner Malt
25% Gladfield American Ale Malt
10% Bairds Flaked Maize

Hops Simcoe (USA) 2013 crop 13.2%AA @ 60min to 20 IBUs

1.5g of Brewtan B added to kettle before mash in.

Mashed @ 55'c for 15min, 65'c for 50min then raised to 74'c for 10min, mashed out at 78'c.

Pitched 2 x Brew Cellar European Lager yeast packs in a 1lt starter.

_NOTE: I completely forgot to add my usual additions of Brewbrite & yeast nutrient at the end of both boils. Hopefully the extra yeast and long lagering period will make up for their absence. _


----------



## flave_7 (30/11/15)

"Chocolate redwood ale"

Stole a mates recipe for a cheap arse Christmas present to my brothers in law!

Crushed chic malted grain
Amarillo hops
Amber and pale ale malt
Safale S-04 yeast

OG -1044 FG - 1010


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/11/15)

101 - Rye Pale Ale 3 ( Centennial )

After trying this exact recipe with Amarillo, then Mosaic its time for a solid C hop to see how she fairs.

OG - 1.049
FG - 1.010
IBU - 35
EBC - 6
Vol - 20Lt

79% Pilsner
10% Wheat
7% Rye
4% Carapils

Warrior FWH = 17ibu
Centennial @ 10m, 5m & WP = 18ibu

Fermented with WLP007 - Dry Engllish Ale

Dry Hopped with Centennial @ 3.5g/L for a couple of days.

Carbonated to 2.6-2.7 vols.

:icon_drool2:


----------



## hwall95 (3/12/15)

Time do do another version of my german wheat, this time with a little bit of hallertaue blanc hops to see how it goes. Going to attempt get a morning brew done, keg two beers and clean the house before work this arvo.. Going to sleep well tonight.

*Return of the Hefe*
OG: 1.051 Alc: 5.1%
FG: 1.012 Size: 23L
IBU: 12

*Grains: *
2.1kg Pilsner - Wey
3.1kg Wheat Malt - Gladfield

Hops:
8g Hallertau Blanc @ 60min
10g Hallertau Blanc @ Cube

*Yeast:*
Wyeast 3638. Hopefully I can grab a fresh pack otherwise will need to reculture some of my washed yeast.

*Mash & Boil*
Fueric Acid rest @ 43
Sach rest @ 66
Mash Out @ 78
Sparge then boil for 90min


----------



## menoetes (3/12/15)

hwall95 said:


> *Return of the Hefe*
> OG: 1.051 Alc: 5.1%
> FG: 1.012 Size: 23L
> IBU: 12
> ...


I can't 'Like' this enough, love your Hefes dude. Though change of hops and a cube addition? It'll be interesting to see if how that change comes through.


----------



## hwall95 (3/12/15)

menoetes said:


> I can't 'Like' this enough, love your Hefes dude. Though change of hops and a cube addition? It'll be interesting to see if how that change comes through.


Yeah had it around and thought I'd give it ago. Made it the same way three times now so its due for a slight change. Brewers choice have a fresh pack of the 3638 so I'll just pitch straight from the puffed up packet tomorrow and it should be done when I get back at the end of the week. 

About to keg the IPA now, its tasting real nice, should be carbed nicely in a week


----------



## sponge (4/12/15)

A couple of keg fillers planned for tomorrow;

1.050

90% MO
5% Munich (using up leftovers)
5% Heritage xtal

Cube 1 - APA: 2g/L Citra @ cube, 2g/L dry hop
Cube 2 - ESB: 2g/L Challenger @ cube

Both fermented with 1469 - APA @ 18'C, ESB @ 20'C.

EDIT: English bad.


----------



## fraser_john (5/12/15)

```
American Pale Ale Clone - Aussie Cascade Flowers

A ProMash Brewing Session Report
--------------------------------

Brewing Date: Saturday December 05, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       APA-12-15

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          26.00    Wort Size (L):    26.00
Total Grain (Kg):         5.90
Anticipated OG:          1.053    Plato:            13.07
Anticipated SRM:           8.4
Anticipated IBU:          37.4
Brewhouse Efficiency:       74 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual Mash System Efficiency: 74 %
Anticipated Points From Mash:  52.87
Actual Points From Mash:       52.87


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 93.2     5.50 kg.  Pale Malt(2-row)              Great Britain  1.038      3
  6.8     0.40 kg.  Crystal 55L                   Great Britian  1.034     55

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 38.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.20  24.7  60 min.
 15.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.20   7.5  30 min.
 22.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.20   5.2  10 min.
 37.00 g.     Cascade                           Whole    7.20   0.0  0 min.


Yeast
-----

Fermentis S-05 SafAle American Ale
```


----------



## manticle (5/12/15)

Haven't brewed for nigh on 12 months.
Finally got myself down to hobart brew shop and got some gladfield ale malt, chinook and cascade hops. Got some biscuit at home, do an nc tomorrow and get some 1272 from grain and grape during the week (Hobart only get wyeast occasionally so they don't have heaps of past bb date stuff). First time using gladfield.
Be a basic summer drinking apa with early chinook and mid- late cascade.


----------



## mofox1 (5/12/15)

Time to play with some Sticklebract... double NC batch to get and IPA and an IPL from the same base.

*Sticklebract IPA/IPL*

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 48.0
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Colour (SRM): 5.5 (EBC): 10.8

*Grain Bill*
----------------
10.002 kg Gladfields American Ale Malt (83%)
1.205 kg Rye Malt (10%)
0.301 kg Carared (2.5%)
0.301 kg Gladfields Gladiator Malt (2.5%)
0.241 kg Acidulated Malt (2%)

*Kettle Additions*
----------------
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.2 g/L)
10.0 g Stickebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (First Wort) (0.2 g/L)
8.0 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
5.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
8.0 g Yeast Nutrient @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
20.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g Stickebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
25.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

*Cube 1 (IPL ~60 IBU)*
----------------
20.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 85degC (0.4 g/L)
40.0 g Stickebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 85degC (0.8 g/L)

*Cube 2 (IPA ~94 IBU)*
----------------
40.0 g Cascade (AU) Pellet (7.5% Alpha) @ 85degC (0.8 g/L)
50.0 g Simcoe Pellet (14.1% Alpha) @ 85degC (1 g/L)
80.0 g Stickebract Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 85degC (1.7 g/L)
25.0 g Topaz Pellet (16.8% Alpha) @ 85degC (0.5 g/L)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 60 Minutes.
Cube 1 Fermented at 18°C with WLP940 - Mexican Lager
Cube 2 Fermented at 18°C with WLP001 - California Ale

Still working out dry hop additions. Probably none for the IPL, and shitloads for the IPA.

Also considering "thinning" out the IPL wort with around 5 - 10% dex + water... but will probably get to pitching time and think fcukitt.


----------



## Bridges (5/12/15)

manticle said:


> Haven't brewed for nigh on 12 months.
> Finally got myself down to hobart brew shop and got some gladfield ale malt, chinook and cascade hops. Got some biscuit at home, do an nc tomorrow and get some 1272 from grain and grape during the week (Hobart only get wyeast occasionally so they don't have heaps of past bb date stuff). First time using gladfield.
> Be a basic summer drinking apa with early chinook and mid- late cascade.


If you want some past bb yeast to play with I found an uncracked WLP007 at the back of my fridge the other day its over a year past BB. Happy to post it to you, if you want it PM me. I couldn't bring myself to bin it but generally don't mess around with starters and stuff so not really any good for me.


----------



## manticle (5/12/15)

Cheers for the offer.
What I meant was the lhbs only orders wyeast occasionally and in small quantities in order to avoid having out of date stock. Therefore they didn't have the yeast I wanted (1272) and thus I'll buy it from grain and grape later and get it posted.
While I do make and use active starters, I always start with new, fresh yeast.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (6/12/15)

Mashing the Rye version of DSGA at the moment.

Following the recipe reasonably closely.

55% Maris Otter
20% Rye
20% Vienna
5% Carabohemian

90minutes at 67C
OG: 1.047

Small amount of Magnum for bittering and then Vic Secret* at flameout and in the cube to bring it up to 31IBU.

A 2L 1272 starter is spinning away.

First time using rye, carabohemian and 1272. Looking forward to the finished product.

Finally, and this should be in the rant thread...but a huge FU to hayfever. Woke up at 4:30 unable to breathe through my nose, eyes watering, sneezing. On the plus side I got a very early start to my brewday!

* Victoria not available to me.


----------



## manticle (6/12/15)

So I decided last night it would be much smarter to find everything, clean it and get set up for next weekend which is what I did. Remove cobwebs, soak tubes in percarb, clean the rust from the mill, find thermometer and spec grain. God knows where my pluto is but that can wait a few weeks. Still need a co2 bottle for the packaging end of things anyway.

Next weekend will be such wonderful nostalgia. 12 months mash free is a long time.


----------



## jyo (6/12/15)

First brew in about 4 months.

Pumped this out ast weekend-

November 2015 Pale Ale
*American Pale Ale*

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 50.0
Total Grain (kg): 10.450
Total Hops (g): 221.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.049 (°P): 12.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.81 %
Colour (SRM): 8.9 (EBC): 17.5
Bitterness (IBU): 38.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
9.300 kg Barrett Burston Ale (89%)
0.550 kg Bairds Medium Crystal (5.26%)
0.400 kg Biscuit (3.83%)
0.200 kg Acidulated Malt (1.91%)

Hop Bill
----------------
44.0 g Centennial Pellet (8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
75.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
42.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ whirlpool (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
60.0 g Citra Pellet (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (1.2 g/L)

Fermented at 18°C with Safale US-05

Notes
----------------
55/62/70/76 HERMS


Might do a sneaky mid-week Hefe this week-

*Hue Hefener Dec 2015*

Weizen/Weissbier

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.000
Total Hops (g): 29.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.048 (°P): 11.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.012 (°P): 3.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.72 %
Colour (SRM): 3.6 (EBC): 7.1
Bitterness (IBU): 13.2 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 76
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

Grain Bill
----------------
3.000 kg Wheat Malt (60%)
1.600 kg Pilsner (32%)
0.300 kg Munich I (6%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (2%)

Hop Bill
----------------
19.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)
10.0 g Tettnanger Pellet (4.6% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)

Misc Bill
----------------
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 3068 - Weihenstephan Weizen

Notes
----------------
Step mash-
42�C for 20min
52�C for 20min
63�C for 30 min,
72�C for 30 min,
78�C and mash out.


----------



## Killer Brew (6/12/15)

Just knocked up a sessionable saison and for the first time played around with dried orange peel and coriander seeds from our garden. I went light with 13g of peel and 8g of coriander seeds in my 24 litres. Going to let this ferment in my brew room which sits at a fairly constant 22 degrees. The Belle Saison yeast will provide enough funk at that temp i expect.


----------



## paulyman (6/12/15)

Second attempt at the base for my first sours.

62% Gladfield Pilsner
32% Gladfield American Ale (Finishing my first bag off)
4% Gladfield Redback
2% Gladfield Shepherds Delight (First time using)

21g of Tettenanger @60

30L batch to fill to 15L cubes.

OG 1.063, IBU 5.7 but will split into two cornies and dilute to 18L and ferment, should give me around 1.050 and 5 IBU. One batch will get a mix of The Yeast Bay Lochristi and Farmhouse Sour and the second will get Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk. Hopefully they come out a treat for our local Brett Beer comp.

Hopefully the alleged Sour Cherry from the Gigayeast combined with the alleged Cola flavours from the Shepherds Delight will produce a Sour Cherry Cola sour beer?


----------



## Dan Pratt (7/12/15)

*1st Saison*

OG - 1.046
FG - 1.004
ABV - 5.5%
IBU - 25
EBC - 9
Vol - 20Lt

85% Pilsner Malt
10% Wheat
5% Vienna

Mashed @ 65c for 60mins

60mins boil

Magnum @ 60mins = 20ibu
Cascade HopStand = ~ 5ibu

Fermented with Danstar Belle Saison @ 20c for 60hrs, then ramp up to 28c till FG is reached.

Doing a No chill beer (been about 4yrs) after the last 2 got infected :angry2: Infection took hold before pitching yeast 5hrs after chilling to suitable pitch temps in the fridge, I supsect its the Counter Flow Chiller ball valve and fittings.....process of elemination.


----------



## sponge (7/12/15)

100+ brews and only the first saison? You're crazy mannn..


----------



## bconnery (7/12/15)

Put this down on the weekend as a quick ingredient user / keg filler for Christmas. 
Light easy drinking pale

```
Recipe: Quick Pale
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l      
Boil Size: 27.00 l
Bottling Volume: 20.50 l
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 6.2 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3000.00 g             Pale Malt, Perle Floor Malted (Thomas Fa Grain         1        68.2 %        
1000.00 g             Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM)           Grain         2        22.7 %        
250.00 g              Gladfield Toffee Malt (5.3 SRM)          Grain         3        5.7 %         
150.00 g              Victory Malt (25.0 SRM)                  Grain         4        3.4 %         
20.00 g               Waimea [17.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        34.9 IBUs     
50.00 g               Wai-iti [3.40 %] - Boil 5.0 min          Hop           6        3.4 IBUs
```


----------



## fraser_john (7/12/15)

manticle said:


> Haven't brewed for nigh on 12 months.
> Finally got myself down to hobart brew shop and got some gladfield ale malt, chinook and cascade hops. Got some biscuit at home, do an nc tomorrow and get some 1272 from grain and grape during the week (Hobart only get wyeast occasionally so they don't have heaps of past bb date stuff). First time using gladfield.
> Be a basic summer drinking apa with early chinook and mid- late cascade.


So jealous, Glenorchy is a lovely part of the world. Done a lot of fly fishing around there.


----------



## husky (10/12/15)

Looking to put the following down this weekend. Thoughts anyone?

```
Recipe: Proposed Citra APA	TYPE: All Grain
Style: American Pale Ale
---RECIPE SPECIFICATIONS-----------------------------------------------
SRM: 17.8 EBC		SRM RANGE: 9.8-27.6 EBC
IBU: 31.7 IBUs Tinseth	IBU RANGE: 30.0-45.0 IBUs
OG: 1.050 SG		OG RANGE: 1.045-1.060 SG
FG: 1.011 SG		FG RANGE: 1.010-1.015 SG
BU:GU: 0.634		Calories: 379.7 kcal/l	Est ABV: 5.1 %		
EE%: 72.00 %	Batch: 24.00 l      Boil: 31.33 l	BT: 60 Mins

---WATER CHEMISTRY ADDITIONS----------------

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
4.00 g                Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins)        Water Agent   1        -             
4.00 g                Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent   2        -             

Total Grain Weight: 5.55 kg	Total Hops: 80.00 g oz.

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.05 kg               Maris Otter (Simpsons) (5.9 EBC)         Grain         3        55.0 %        
1.11 kg               Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)           Grain         4        20.0 %        
1.11 kg               Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC)        Grain         5        20.0 %        
0.28 kg               Carabohemian (Weyerman) (190.0 EBC)      Grain         6        5.0 %         


Name                       Description                            Step Temperat Step Time     
Mash                       Add 19.73 l of water at 70.5 C         65.0 C        90 min        
Mash Out                   Heat to 78.0 C over 13 min             78.0 C        10 min        


---BOIL PROCESS-----------------------------
Est Pre_Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG	Est OG: 1.050 SG
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
5.00 g                Citra [13.90 %] - Boil 60.0 min          Hop           7        7.4 IBUs      
15.00 g               Citra [13.90 %] - Boil 20.0 min          Hop           8        13.5 IBUs     
0.50 Items            Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins)        Fining        9        -             
20.00 g               Citra [13.90 %] - Boil 10.0 min          Hop           10       10.8 IBUs     

Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
20.00 g               Citra [12.00 %] - Steep/Whirlpool  0.0 m Hop           11       0.0 IBUs      

---FERM PROCESS-----------------------------
Primary Start: 18 Jan 2015 - 14.00 Days at 20 C

---NOTES------------------------------------
Aiming for 22L into fermenter - 19L keg + 4 x longnecks

Theory:
Want to use wlp008 which apparently pushes malt and subdues hops. To counter this I plan to use a low mash temp of 65 degrees C and a potent hop such as citra to still allow the hops to come through.
Want to use citra alone to get a feel for this hop as I have never used it alone before.

Aiming for a relatively easy drinking summer beer with full flavour and low bitterness.
```


----------



## mofox1 (10/12/15)

husky said:


> Thoughts anyone?


Yeah - I've found '008 suppresses hops. Not really a fan... have an unopened vial that is BB Jun-2014 because I never got around to giving it a second chance. The beer was okay, but the hops were just - gone.

Could up the gypsum, 8 or 10g wouldn't be going overboard. Not sure the CaCl is required though? And I'd hit that whirlpool addition harder - 100g... you know you want to, but it will impart some IBU's. While an APA may not *need* a dry hop addition, this is where I've found Citra really shines.

Also an all Citra brew is going to be very... Citra'ish. Floral. Orange. Like the perfume section in Myer. Goes well when anchored with something solid (ala AU Cascade, Chinook, or anything piney/citrusy).

2c & personal opinions only.


----------



## Weizguy (11/12/15)

Yesterday, had a brew day with a mate from work.

Haydn's Easy Weisse (extract)

Batch size: 40 litres
Ingredients:
5.5 kg Briess Bavarian Wheat DME (o.g. - 1.051)
65g 3.5%AA Saaz plugs (60 min boil) ~16.7 IBU
30g 4% AA Saaz plugs (10 minute boil) ~1.2 IBU
Brew-brite at end of boil

Boil 60 minutes

If I make this again (and there's good chance, due to the 22 kg bag of DME that I bought), I will try it with Southern Cross hops, of which I have a large amount.
No-chill and pitch W3638 (1 litre culture).
Cross fingers and hope for warm weather.


----------



## Coodgee (11/12/15)

husky said:


> Looking to put the following down this weekend. Thoughts anyone?
> 
> 
> Theory:
> ...


looks pretty good mate. I've been getting into rye a bit myself. It's nice in a pale ale. If you are going for full flavour and low bitterness I would probably take the 5 grams at 60 minutes and put it in the flame out addition. 24 IBU should still balance that malt bill for a low bitterness pale ale.


----------



## Coodgee (11/12/15)

putting this one down tomorrow. call me crazy, it's going to be a pretty chewy beer. The idea is a rich, super malty lager balanced by the dry, spiciness of rye and 40 IBU. 

```
Estimated OG: 1.054 SG
Estimated Color: 29.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 87.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt                   Name                                     Type          #        %/IBU         
3.50 kg               Munich II Malt (22.0 EBC)                Grain         1        63.6 %        
1.00 kg               Rye Malt (9.3 EBC)                       Grain         2        18.2 %        
0.50 kg               Caramunich II Malt (120.0 EBC)           Grain         3        9.1 %         
0.50 kg               Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC)               Grain         4        9.1 %         
33.00 g               Magnum [11.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min         Hop           5        39.8 IBUs     
1.0 pkg               Bavarian Lager (Wyeast Labs #2206) [124. Yeast         6        -
```


----------



## manticle (12/12/15)

manticle said:


> So I decided last night it would be much smarter to find everything, clean it and get set up for next weekend which is what I did. Remove cobwebs, soak tubes in percarb, clean the rust from the mill, find thermometer and spec grain. God knows where my pluto is but that can wait a few weeks. Still need a co2 bottle for the packaging end of things anyway.
> Next weekend will be such wonderful nostalgia. 12 months mash free is a long time.


Mash smell is really something I've missed.

Got into it early (cracked grain around 7.30) so just about to mash out.
Batteries on my grain scales no longer operational so my spec grain additions are purely by eye.

Gladfield pale 5kg
Roughly 100g each of biscuit and aromatic and 80 each dark and light crystal.

Shake and a pinch gypsum and cal chloride to mash and boil, skerrick of lactic to mash and sparge.

Maybe 10g chinook and 20g [email protected] and 5 chinook, 80 cascade at whirlpool.
1272 yeast.

Call it approximate pale ale.

Temp:55/63/68/72/78
Time: 5/10/40/10/10


----------



## manticle (12/12/15)

fraser_john said:


> So jealous, Glenorchy is a lovely part of the world. Done a lot of fly fishing around there.


Down on the derwent or is there somewhere good towards the mountain range?


----------



## seamad (13/12/15)

First day of school holidays tomorrow, so have my brother and his kids coming up for 2 X double batches. Hopefully see some sun so can get rid of the kids in the pool for a while.

Back In Black ( Black ipa )
MO 77%
Rye 7%
Wheat 6%
Carafa II 3.3% 
Choc Wheat 3.3%
Cararoma 3.3%

OG 1057 FG 1012 
Last 3 grains steeped overnight and added at boil 10min
Mash Temps/time : 54/15;64/30;72/15;78/10
Ca salts to 100ppm mash and more added to boil

Will cube this one as don't have yeast ready
0.5g/L into cube of centennial , galaxy and citra
centennial @ 45min to 45 IBU ( cube hops counted as 20min)
dry hop 1g/L of citra and galaxy
1272 yeast @17C

Blushing Blonde ( Raspberry Saison )
Pils 62%
Wheat 25%
Golden Naked Oats 10%
Acid malt 3%

OG 1040 FG 1005
Mash temp/time: 54/10;62/30;70/30;78/10
Ca Salts mash to 100ppm

Calypso @ 60 to 12 IBU
3711 yeast
0.1kg/L raspberries secondary


----------



## contrarian (14/12/15)

Some summer keg fillers brewed yesterday, 3 beers from 1 brew day. 

Grain bill:
92% gladfield American ale
7% carapils
1% acidulated

All cubes hopped to 25IBU
Cube 1 jester
Cube 2 minstrel
Cube 3 Styrian goldings 

Was pushing the boundaries of my 70L kettle to get 45L into cubes but got there in the end. 

Haven't tried jester or minstrel before so will be interested to see what they bring to the table.


----------



## fletcher (18/12/15)

first brews since fletcher junior arrived back in november. i still can't believe i'm a dad  a good mate of mine made him some sexyfuntime brewing onesies and shirts. can't wait for him to wear them and show them off. so stoked.

in between ipa
80 jw trad ale
10 jw vienna
6 jw crystal
2 wey carapils
2 dextrose
1.055 @ 65c
70 ibu of columbus, simcoe, and citra
4g/l dry hopped with centennial, cascade, and columbus (had no simcoe or citra left! haha)
us05 @ 17

sleepless lager
100 jw export pils
1.040 @ 64c
23 ibu of wakatu
w34/70 @ 11


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/15)

I've finally come close to cracking megaswill:

Ribbit Lager (tribute to Rivet Lager from Aldi). Double Batch 42 L

75% BB Pale Malt
25% Rice

to around 5% ABV

Dr Rudi (NZ Pacific Gem) to 18 IBU

Mix of 3 Coopers sachets from various tins, I should have used S-189 but I was yeast poor at the time.

Ferment 10 days 17 degrees
Cold Condition 10 days -1 degrees

After lagering:







Clean, perhaps a slightest hint of green apple. Some hop. Should carb up nicely, no chill haze. 

However to my delight I have actually recreated the Australian commercial "mouse cage" twang you get with VB, New etc. It would have to be the Aussie malt that's doing it.


----------



## jyo (19/12/15)

Bribie, you are the King of Mouse Cage. I kneel to you, sir! Funny you say about the green apple. I get a hint of that from the Cooper's tin yeasts.

Quick Keg Filler fermented cool with Notto for a Largerish sensation-

*Dec 2015 Summer Ale*
Blonde Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 25.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.500
Total Hops (g): 80.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.051 (°P): 12.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.01 %
Colour (SRM): 4.7 (EBC): 9.3
Bitterness (IBU): 21.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90

----------------
4.800 kg Pilsner (87.27%)
0.400 kg Munich I (7.27%)
0.200 kg Biscuit (3.64%)
0.100 kg Acidulated Malt (1.82%)

----------------
30.0 g Bobek Slovenia Pellet (3.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
50.0 g Cascade Pellet (4.2% Alpha) @ 1 Minutes (Boil) (2 g/L)

Fermented at 16°C with Danstar Nottingham

*Notes*
----------------
55/62/70/76 HERMS
15/30/30/10


----------



## Bribie G (19/12/15)

Yup life's too short to lager. I generally only do "real" lagers for competitions or use S-189 at ale temps (say 17).

I've just ordered some acidulated, did you use that instead of salt additions to get desired mash pH?

Water in my new place is super soft, thinking of doing that.

edit: I should have posted that the glass in the second photo is straight out of the fermenter, I'm actually quite impressed at how quickly the Coopers .. presumably a hybrid mix .. drops bright, I'd be hard pressed to get that clear from a lot of the "better" yeasts such as US-05 or many of the Pommy liquids.


----------



## jyo (19/12/15)

I haven't played with salts yet, Bribie. Yes, I just use the acid for ph adjustment in hope of killing my chill haze issues. To little avail!


----------



## Danwood (19/12/15)

Couple of Christmas session Pales this time. They were meant to be mids, but I pulled an 83% eff. brew day out of the blue... so they're closer to full strength. Never mind, not complaining.

46L double batch.

75% BB Pale
15% JW Wheat malt
5% Rye malt
5% JW Light crystal

Mash at - 55C for 10mins
- 64C for 75mins 

Magnum to 25IBUs in the boil 

1 cube with Galaxy flowers for an extra ~10IBUs
1 cube with Citra for an extra ~10IBUs

Both with Bry97

Happy Christmas everyone !


----------



## mofox1 (19/12/15)

Danwood said:


> Couple of Christmas session Pales this time. They were meant to be mids, but I pulled an 83% eff. brew day out of the blue... so they're closer to full strength. Never mind, not complaining.


Yep... this has happened on all three(?) occasions when trying to go for "sessionable" beers. They still end up at 6+ % no matter what I do!! 



Danwood said:


> Happy Christmas everyone !


hip hip!


----------



## Mr B (19/12/15)

*28 Mr B's Irish Red*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.056 (°P): 13.8
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (°P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.50 %
Colour (SRM): 17.8 (EBC): 35.1
Bitterness (IBU): 25.2 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

96.53% Joe White Traditional Ale Malt
1.93% CaraAroma - Weyerman
1.54% Roasted Barley (Joe white black)

0.4 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.3 g/L Columbus (15% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Amarillo (9.5% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

50L batch, no chill cubed. One cube got the Amarillo.

The Amarillo cube will get 1056, and the other will get Wyeast Irish Ale.

My first crack at a red ale, which it will hopefully be, but regardless will be nice to have something a little different to an APA/IPA mid Jan.


----------



## Mr B (19/12/15)

Oh, and I should mention this one. Drinking it now, not bad at all. Might put a pic in the other thread.

*25 Knights of the Cross*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.068 (°P): 16.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.017 (°P): 4.3
Alcohol (ABV): 6.68 %
Colour (SRM): 9.4 (EBC): 18.5
Bitterness (IBU): 40.0 (Tinseth - No Chill Adjusted)

79.89% Pale Ale Malt
11.69% Pilsner
4.87% Caramunich II
3.55% Carapils (Dextrine)

0.4 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Southern Cross (14.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 65°C for 90 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

50L batch, half fermented with Denny's Fav, and the other with 1056. The 0 min hops went into each cube, so two slightly different versions.

Mmmm


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (20/12/15)

An AIPA today

86% JW Ale
11% Munich 1
3% Heritage Xtal

Mash at 65C. OG: 1.065

Warrior for bittering then Citra, Columbus and Amarillo at flameout and in the cube to 70IBU.
Will ferment using a 2nd gen 1272 slurry.

It's a slight tweak (due to the hops available in the freezer) on an IPA that I really enjoyed and unfortunately finished the last bottle of yesterday.


Edit: already bloody warm in the car-hole. I was planning to bottle this afternoon...it'll be stifling by then.


----------



## contrarian (20/12/15)

Will be knocking out a couple of cubes of saison this afternoon. Basic grain bill 80% pils 18% wheat 2% acidulated to 1.045. 

Haven't decided on hops yet but either saaz or Styrian goldings to about 15-20 IBU split between 60 and 15 minutes. 

Have 2 yeast bay yeasts to throw at this. Their saison blend and their saison and Brett blend. 

Quality summer drinking!


----------



## sp0rk (20/12/15)

did a saison the other week, put onto ferment monday night and it's gone from 1.038 to 1.002 already
doing another batch today only with light crystal instead of carapils (ran out of it)
will be adding 1g/L of hibiscus tea as a dry hop addition to this batch

21L No Chill BIAB
1.038 OG
25 IBU
2.8kg ale malt
800g wheat malt
150g carapils

20g 7.1AA Perle @45
15g 4.6AA EKG @5
15g 3.6AA Hallertau in cube

mash in at 52C for 10, raise to 63C for 45, raise to 71C for 15 then mash out at 75C for 10


----------



## waggastew (20/12/15)

Recipe: SBW-2 - Sour Berlinner WeisseSoured in pot after boil. Cooled to 55degC, add 20g/L pilsener grain(in bag) and lactic acid to pH 4.4, CO2 purge, foil, gladwrap and then into freezer compartment with heating pad set to 50degC for 48hrs. Reboil and then pitch with Euro ale yeast.Plan to add passionfruit and guava to half the batch in secondary
Boil Size: 19.97 l 
Post Boil Volume: 18.72 l 
Batch Size (fermenter): 15.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 15.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.032 SG 
Estimated Color: 2.7 SRM 
Estimated IBU: 4.3 IBUs 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 61.00 % 
Est Mash Efficiency: 73.2 % 
Boil Time: 15 Minutes 

Ingredients: ------------ 
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.40 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 1 56.0 % 
1.10 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 2 44.0 % 
12.00 g Liberty [4.30 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 3 4.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg European Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1338) [ Yeast 4 - 

400.00 ml Guava Juice (Primary 0.0 mins) 
200.00 g Passionfruit Pulp - Can (Primary 0.0 min 

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge Total Grain Weight: 2.50 kg


----------



## fletcher (20/12/15)

Mr B said:


> *28 Mr B's Irish Red*
> 
> My first crack at a red ale, which it will hopefully be, but regardless will be nice to have something a little different to an APA/IPA mid Jan.


i would think it would be fairly similar to an ipa or apa considering the hop choice, but it will still be marvelously delicious by the sounds of it. ever tried one with english hops?


----------



## Mr B (20/12/15)

fletcher said:


> i would think it would be fairly similar to an ipa or apa considering the hop choice, but it will still be marvelously delicious by the sounds of it. ever tried one with english hops?


Yeah I know, only had american hops on hand. I found a recipe online called Eric the Red or something, which used Columbus and a little Amarillo so I made up something similar. I have been looking forward to doing a red beer, and had Irish Ale yeast on the stir plate before really deciding what to brew (culturing up some old cultures). And the one with 1056 and Amarillo will be a pretty straight up red american 

Looking forward to seeing how the redness goes.

Havent tried an english hopped one, but hope to when I get my hands on appropriate hops


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/12/15)

My red ale is brewed with American hops as well but the 6-7% Caraaroma in it tends to make it pretty malty. It sort of tastes like a cross between an ESB and an APA. I brewed a batch of it a couple of weeks back, which is going into the fermenter either tomorrow or Wednesday.

4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 89.5 %
0.300 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.7 %
0.100 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 2.2 %
0.070 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 1.6 %

20.00 g Cascade [5.60 %] - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 14.0 IBUs
6.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.0 IBUs
20.00 g Centennial [10.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 7 13.2 IBUs

Normally I ferment this with US-05 but this time I'm experimenting with 1318 London Ale III.

25 litre batch, mashed at 66-67C for 90 minutes, 75 minute boil.

Est Original Gravity: 1.041 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.010 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 %
Bitterness: 35.2 IBUs
Est Color: 33.4 EBC

I'll take an OG reading again when I tip the cube into the FV as I discovered last brew day that my hydrometer is reading 2 points lower than what it should be.


----------



## Bribie G (21/12/15)

My favourite yeast for all red ales is Wyeast Irish Ale 1084. Fermented at over 20 degrees it does its thang in about four days then drops like a rock and gives a lovely clear, and clean beer, reds definitely have to be clear.

Bribie trots out photo again:


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/12/15)

I'll have to add that yeast to the list of yeasts to experiment with too. That beer looks similar to mine which is just a tad darker but generally drops clear as well.


----------



## Mr B (21/12/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> My red ale is brewed with American hops as well but the 6-7% Caraaroma in it tends to make it pretty malty. It sort of tastes like a cross between an ESB and an APA. I brewed a batch of it a couple of weeks back, which is going into the fermenter either tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> 4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 1 89.5 %
> 0.300 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.7 %
> ...





Bribie G said:


> My favourite yeast for all red ales is Wyeast Irish Ale 1084. Fermented at over 20 degrees it does its thang in about four days then drops like a rock and gives a lovely clear, and clean beer, reds definitely have to be clear.
> 
> Bribie trots out photo again:



Ahhh, yes gents, very nice.

Rocker your recipe looks great, will be interesting to see the colour I get with a fair bit less of spec grain.

Bribie, that is a great looking beer, a tempting sultry red if I have ever seen one indeed.


----------



## Rocker1986 (21/12/15)

I'd guess a lighter shade of red, mine turns out quite a deep ruby red, almost purple colour in the right light.


----------



## Dan Pratt (21/12/15)

*Porter 3*

Planning to do a split keg when completed - 1 will be served on nitro and the other dry hopped with 3 or 4g/L and served on Co2

1052
1015
4.8% Abv
35ibu
61 ebc

75% MO
10% Munich
5% Medium Crystal
4% Chocolate Wheat
3% Dark Crystal
3% Black Patent

Mashed @ 68c for 60mins

60 minute boil

Chinook @ 40mins = 27ibu
Cascade Cube addition = 8ibu

Fermented with Burton Ale Yeast WLP023 - perfect for porters!!

Even though its summer, I haven't made a black beer since end of may start of June. Last beer of the year!


----------



## Mr B (21/12/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I'd guess a lighter shade of red, mine turns out quite a deep ruby red, almost purple colour in the right light.


Oooh yeah, thats a cracker mate, thanks for the piccie.

I'm getting excited, will pitch tomorrow, and find out mid January whats its like


----------



## fraser_john (22/12/15)

```
12-22-2015  Bier de Garde

Brewing Date: Tuesday December 22, 2015
Head Brewer:  John M Fraser
Asst Brewer:  
Recipe:       Bier de Garde

BJCP Style and Style Guidelines
-------------------------------

16-D  Belgian & French Ale, Biere de Garde

Min OG:  1.060   Max OG:  1.080
Min IBU:    20   Max IBU:    30
Min Clr:     6   Max Clr:    19  Color in SRM, Lovibond

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L):          26.00    Wort Size (L):    26.00
Total Grain (Kg):         7.00
Anticipated OG:          1.064    Plato:            15.57
Anticipated SRM:          10.3
Anticipated IBU:          26.2
Brewhouse Efficiency:       74 %
Wort Boil Time:             60    Minutes

Actual OG:  1.070   Plato: 17.11
Actual FG:  1.012   Plato:  3.07

Alc by Weight:  6.03      by Volume:  7.71  From Measured Gravities.
ADF:            82.1      RDF         68.4  Apparent & Real Degree of Fermentation.


Grain/Extract/Sugar

   %     Amount     Name                          Origin        Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 42.9     3.00 kg.  Pilsener                      Great Britian  1.036      2
 42.9     3.00 kg.  Vienna Malt                   Germany        1.037      3
  7.1     0.50 kg.  Cane Sugar                    Generic        1.046      0
  2.9     0.20 kg.  Special B                     Belgium        1.034    150
  4.3     0.30 kg.  Aromatic Malt                 Belgium        1.036     25

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

   Amount     Name                              Form    Alpha  IBU  Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 90.00 g.     East Kent Goldings                Pellet   3.20  26.2  60 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP029 German Ale/Kolsch
```


----------



## Coodgee (22/12/15)

going to do a helles and a bo pils tomorrow. Already have a Rye dunkel in in primary so it will be 3 lagers on tap in February!


----------



## Rocker1986 (22/12/15)

Doing yet another brew day on Thursday, this will be my last for the year I'd imagine, and I want to get it done before Chrissy and the last couple of Test matches of the summer. It's unlikely to end up in a fermenter before I go back to work though since I have the Chinook pale ale going in after the red ale is kegged in a couple of weeks or whenever.

Anywho…. since I now have some English ale yeast, it's time to revisit a style I have not brewed for some time, that being an English Pale Ale, specifically the Special/Best Bitter category. I do enjoy good examples of these beers so I'm keen to get good at this style as well as my other two favourites that I've worked on over time and recently being APAs and Bo Pils. I also realise that Caraaroma probably isn't a standard ingredient in these beers but it seems to be the only crystal grain I've used that really brings out that toffee/caramel flavour that I have noted in beers of this type.

So, onto the recipe, based on 72.5% efficiency.

4.500 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 92.4 %
0.200 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (157.6 EBC) Grain 2 4.1 %
0.150 kg Caraaroma (256.1 EBC) Grain 3 3.1 %
0.020 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 4 0.4 %

20.00 g Goldings, East Kent {6.40 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 5 15.6 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggles {5.40 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 5.7 IBUs
20.00 g Fuggles {5.40 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 7 4.1 IBUs
20.00 g Goldings, East Kent {6.40 %} - Boil 10.0 min Hop 8 4.9 IBUs
Harvested Wy1318 London Ale III Yeast.

90 minute mash at 66-67C followed by a 10 minute mash out at 78C. 75 minute boil time.
Aiming for 25 litres into the FV.

Est Original Gravity: 1.044 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.011 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.3 %
Bitterness: 36.1 IBUs
Est Color: 22.3 EBC

My new habit of periodically stirring the mash throughout the 90 minutes and again through the heating up to, during, and after mash out seems to have gotten me some extra gravity points on the last couple of batches, but I want to confirm this over a few more before increasing my efficiency number used in Beersmith. Also having discovered my hydrometer is reading two points lower than the actual SG has helped bump up the efficiency as well…





Looking forward to seeing how this one turns out once it's ready to drink.


----------



## Judanero (23/12/15)

Back to back no-chill brewing today..
1st up: 

*Samuels Brothers APA (23l batch) NO CHILL*

5.3 kg JW Trad Ale
300g Caramunich II
285g Carapils
160g Pale Crystal (Bairds)
4.5g Ca SO4 3.1g CaCl

Mashed at 68 for 3 hrs (attempted xmas shopping with the fam- only dropped 1 degree)

14g Magnum (14%AA) @ 60
15g Perle (6.3%AA) @ 10
4g Brewbrite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient @ 10

50g Centennial (9.6%AA) and 33g Homegrown Cascade flowers cube hop

Will dry hop with 1g/l Centennial and Cascade

Yeast: US-05


2nd brew:

*Samuels Brothers Marzen* (23L) _NO CHILL_

3Kg Wey Pilsener
1Kg Heidelberg (Best Maltz)
1Kg Vienna
500g Munich (Best Maltz)
3.9g CaCl

Mash at 67 for 70

69g Saaz @ 60
4g Brewbrite and 1 tsp yeast nutrient at 10
11g Homegrown Hersbrucker flowers into cube

90 min boil

Yeast will be Wyeast 2352 Munich Lager II


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/15)

Have you used 2352 before? I thought about it, but the consensus on the yank home brew forums was that it wasn't that great.


----------



## Weizguy (23/12/15)

Brewed again today

Batch size: 40 litres
Ingredients:
5.5 kg Briess Bavarian Wheat DME (o.g. - 1.051)
39g 3.5%AA Saaz plugs (60 min boil) 9.4 IBU
30g 4% AA Saaz plugs (10 minute boil) ~1.6 IBU
Yeast nutrient and (old) Whirfloc at 10 min from end of boil

No-chill overnight and pitch W3638 tomorrow morning, coz I'm off work for a cuppla weeks

I've used half my 50 lb bag of Briess weizen DME now.

Boil 60 minutes


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/15)

An all dme brew. Is this common?


----------



## manticle (23/12/15)

Common enough.


----------



## Weizguy (23/12/15)

Coodgee said:


> An all dme brew. Is this common?


Sorry, I thought I was posting in the brewing thread, not the all-grain brewing thread. May not have been the intended direction, but sounded elitist.

I made quite a few all-DME extract brews back in the days when I was buying 25 kg boxes of Muntons DME or Wheat DME for just over $100.

May not have been the absolute best quality, but combined with specialty grains, fresh hops and liquid yeast, you can produce some awesome drinkables.


----------



## manticle (23/12/15)

Pretty sure coodgee wasn't coming from that direction - more wondering about all dme as opposed to 75:25 dme:dex or similar.

At least that was my take, coodgee can confirm/deny.


----------



## Judanero (23/12/15)

Coodgee said:


> Have you used 2352 before? I thought about it, but the consensus on the yank home brew forums was that it wasn't that great.


No I haven't, the recipe I've used is only a slight variation on a tried and tested one, intentionally to see how the yeast behaves.

I had read that diacetyl can be thrown but nothing a decent rest and time won't fix.. I am intentionally looking for a bit of ester profile in this one, and I am also a bit of a sucker when it comes to playing with the PC range.


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/15)

Judanero said:


> No I haven't, the recipe I've used is only a slight variation on a tried and tested one, intentionally to see how the yeast behaves.
> 
> I had read that diacetyl can be thrown but nothing a decent rest and time won't fix.. I am intentionally looking for a bit of ester profile in this one, and I am also a bit of a sucker when it comes to playing with the PC range.


Yeah me too man. I brewed a series of ipas and apas recently with the west coast ipa PC. Really good yeast- really lays the hops and malt flavor bare.

For lagers I'm not adventurous enough to go for lager esters just yet. I like a clean lager.


----------



## Coodgee (23/12/15)

Les the Weizguy said:


> Sorry, I thought I was posting in the brewing thread, not the all-grain brewing thread. May not have been the intended direction, but sounded elitist.
> 
> I made quite a few all-DME extract brews back in the days when I was buying 25 kg boxes of Muntons DME or Wheat DME for just over $100.
> 
> May not have been the absolute best quality, but combined with specialty grains, fresh hops and liquid yeast, you can produce some awesome drinkables.


Sorry man eh. Not trying to be elitist just got a bit lazy typing on the phone. I was just meaning dry malt instead of liquid malt extract. I'd only ever seen recipes that had liquid malt supplemented with some dme. 

Sorry man just sitting in my hammock after sampling the latest batch. Not trying to be anything but friendly and jovial eh


----------



## Weizguy (24/12/15)

All good. Maybe I'm snappy at the moment. Just like you, no offence meant, just clarifying.
I'm also planning a beer or 3 with Wyeast 2352 Munich Lager II, but I may have cooked the package in the car on the day I bought it, as the pack didn't swell.
I'll try to culture it anyway.


----------



## Judanero (24/12/15)

Coodgee said:


> For lagers I'm not adventurous enough to go for lager esters just yet. I like a clean lager.


Same here, I've only ever pushed lager yeast esters when used in a porter- and it came out very nice, which got me thinking to try it in something pale...

Now I'm kind of second guessing it though :unsure:


----------



## Dan Pratt (29/12/15)

Final Beer for 2015!

*Little Brother IPA*

OG 1042
FG 1010
IBU 45

68% Pils
22% Maris Otter
8% Carapils
2% Crystal 10

Mashed @ 66c for 60mins - Sulfate @ 250ppm, Chloride @ 100ppm, pH @ 5.3

Boil for 60mins

FWH with Columbus = 22ibu
5min addition of Amarillo, Centennial, Mosaic, Citra, Chinook, Zythos = 23ibu

Fermented with English So4 @ 19c

Dry Hopped with 100g Summer for 4days, then 50g of Galaxy for 2 days.

:beerbang:


----------



## jyo (29/12/15)

Rocker1986 said:


> I'd guess a lighter shade of red, mine turns out quite a deep ruby red, almost purple colour in the right light.


That is damn sexy!


----------



## Kingy (29/12/15)

As a Brewer in the 80's My old man gave up pretty easy but now he wants to ferment some beer for his consumption and he loves all my beers but he really likes light beers bcoz he can drink them all day if he wants to. So Hes gunna buy cubes off me to ferment. He's a fan of tooheys blue cans and I tell ya what they are not bad for a light beer.
Anyway nothing like tooheys blue but I'm brewing my first low alc beer which is docs session light
69litre batch
27ibu
Og 1.037
Fg 1.0??
90% MO
10% dark wheat malt
68°c mash temp

Magnum 40gms 40mins
Cascade 40gms at flameout
Let sit 15 mins
Cascade 40gms then whirlpool
Let sit 15mins then cube.
His first beer to ferment will be this one and I
Reckon he'll love that. Then I'll talk him into gettin a little keg setup so I can drink it when I go over there. [emoji106]


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken (30/12/15)

Last brewday for the year.

Theakston's Best Bitter (Wheeler's recipe).

Simpson's Maris Otter 94.6%
Simpson's Heritage Xtal 5.4%

90 minute mash at 66C. OG: 1.038

Challenger and Fuggles @ 90minutes to 22IBU.
A couple more IBUs from a no-chill flameout Fuggles addition.

Will ferment using WLP007, starter is spinning at the moment.

According to Wheeler's blurb it should be a nice dry quaffer for Feb.


----------



## warra48 (3/1/16)

Topic locked.

Please post in "What are you Brewing 2016?", which is in The Pub, here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/89247-what-are-you-brewing-2016/


----------

